# Someones Fleetwood in my garage!



## timdog57

:0 

Got the gas tank off, body bolts out,and started unhooking some of the 2000 plugs. :biggrin: Keep an eye on this topic. :0


----------



## cdznutz42069

:biggrin:


----------



## Kartoon

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

who's is it man?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 1 2005, 05:54 PM
> *who's is it man?
> [snapback]3210395[/snapback]​*



I will let that person say if he wants. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

was it a pain to drop the tank? gonna be doin mine this winter ( winter in iowa comes earlier then most places, lol ) detailed pics?


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:0 Im gonna like this topic :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jun 1 2005, 06:14 PM
> *was it a pain to drop the tank?  gonna be doin mine this winter ( winter in iowa comes earlier then most places, lol )  detailed pics?
> [snapback]3210455[/snapback]​*



No there are two heat shields that you need to take off first, They have 7mm bolts in them. Then there are to 15mm bolts that hold the gas tank straps to the body. They are almost right above the rear end. Take these loose and the straps will swing down out of your way. The pain in the ass is getting the gas lines off. :angry:


----------



## TRUDAWG

already spilled oil on that brand new concrete :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 1 2005, 10:16 PM
> *already spilled oil on that brand new concrete :angry:
> [snapback]3211409[/snapback]​*



Actually that was gas, but there are already oil stains. What can you expect from a garage?? :biggrin:


----------



## LincolnJames

if it was a lincoln u wouldnt have to take off the tank :biggrin: ohhh and it has quick clips on the lines :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2005, 09:24 PM
> *Actually that was gas, but there are already oil stains.  What can you expect from a garage?? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211429[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: I feel ya....you should put that epoxy covering on the floor! Its not too late


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jun 1 2005, 10:30 PM
> *:biggrin: I feel ya....you should put that epoxy covering on the floor! Its not too late
> [snapback]3211455[/snapback]​*


I was going to put the epoxy from Lowe's on there, but it isn't worth it. It peels up and wears off easy. There is company's that put down industrial coating but it is $$$$. So oh well.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 1 2005, 10:25 PM
> *if it was a lincoln u wouldnt have to take off the tank :biggrin:  ohhh and it has quick clips on the lines :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3211430[/snapback]​*


Yeah I have done one Lincoln before. :biggrin: The clips on these lines are quick clips, but they aren't quick to take off.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2005, 09:53 PM
> *I was going to put the epoxy from Lowe's on there, but it isn't worth it.  It peels up and wears off easy.  There is company's that put down industrial coating but it is $$$$.  So oh well.
> [snapback]3211514[/snapback]​*


That Rustoleum(sp?) stuff for $57 a box? I was gonna do that too (it was on sale last week at menards for $42/box) but I need over 6 boxes and I'd be pissed if it pulls up after spending that kinda cash on it  Where did you here this from? I know someone at work that has it and says it works great :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

Tim, I can probably get you some epoxy for the floor it just might take a little while. 

Call me today if you want to do some more work.


----------



## Big Shizzle

Big Doe did you get my message?


----------



## CaptainNasty

Cant wait for this one.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 2 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Big Doe did you get my message?
> [snapback]3213252[/snapback]​*


yes, i will take care of it


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Hey Tim how is it using the lift? Is it making the job alot easier?


Steve


----------



## Tilburglowridaz

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 2 2005, 08:25 PM
> *Hey Tim how is it using the lift?  Is it making the job alot easier?
> Steve
> [snapback]3214565[/snapback]​*





:uh: :uh: what you think???


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

You never know... I'm sure the lift will get in the way at some time or another...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jun 1 2005, 05:54 PM
> *who's is it man?
> [snapback]3210395[/snapback]​*


Who do you think ? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 2 2005, 06:26 PM
> *You never know...  I'm sure the lift will get in the way at some time or another...
> [snapback]3215292[/snapback]​*


The lift works great I can do plenty on my own and don't have to rely on anybody. It doesn't get in the way I have a 30x45. :biggrin: And Doe thanks for the help today. Saturday will be the day of the Dolly Riding Fleetwood. :0


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 1 2005, 07:10 PM
> *No there are two heat shields that you need to take off first,  They have 7mm bolts in them.  Then there are to 15mm bolts that hold the gas tank straps to the body.  They are almost right above the rear end.  Take these loose and the straps will swing down out of your way.  The pain in the ass is getting the gas lines off. :angry:
> [snapback]3211388[/snapback]​*


thank you.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Jun 2 2005, 11:01 PM
> *thank you.
> [snapback]3216770[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah this will be a good topic!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 3 2005, 02:14 AM
> *Yeah this will be a good topic!
> [snapback]3217841[/snapback]​*



I sure hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## daLOWLOW

low toy?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Jun 3 2005, 07:59 AM
> *low toy?
> [snapback]3218239[/snapback]​*



:dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 3 2005, 10:44 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3221296[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## timdog57

Some more work done today. :biggrin: I love having a lift to do things like this by myself.  Doe wasn't able to help so I went with it. 


It is ready for 26's bitch. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

Floating car............ :biggrin: 

Now we will wait for the frame to get sand blasted and then it will be frame wrapping time. :0


----------



## LD0GG

steal those corner moldings off the passenger side my buddy needs them


----------



## Mastodon

OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by just lowriding_@Jun 4 2005, 05:57 PM
> *OMG WHAT HAVE YOU DONE
> [snapback]3224215[/snapback]​*



The right thing. :biggrin:


----------



## baghdady

looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 4 2005, 03:05 PM
> *The right thing.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3224233[/snapback]​*


damn right


----------



## Big Doe

Damn this is coming along a lot smoother and quicker than i had anticipated. Luckily everything has been smooth so far. I will be over tommorow to get the frame and im gonna make room for it in the garage so we can go ahead and pull the motor and get it blasted soon.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Damn this is coming along a lot smoother and quicker than i had anticipated. Luckily everything has been smooth so far. I will be over tommorow to get the frame and im gonna make room for it in the garage so we can go ahead and pull the motor and get it blasted soon.
> [snapback]3224323[/snapback]​*



Good shit Doe. :biggrin: I actually think this came off the frame easier than a g-body. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 4 2005, 06:45 PM
> *Good shit Doe.  :biggrin:  I actually think this came off the frame easier than a g-body.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3224335[/snapback]​*


i just hope it goes back on easier too :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 4 2005, 06:46 PM
> *i just hope it goes back on easier too  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3224343[/snapback]​*



We will be alright, Best way not to fuck up is take your time.


----------



## timdog57

The car is on the body dolly. :0


----------



## Kartoon

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 5 2005, 02:08 PM
> *The car is on the body dolly.  :0
> [snapback]3227147[/snapback]​*



wheres the pics :angry:


----------



## CadillacGrill21

damn all the electrical plugs must be a bitch!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by CadillacGrill21_@Jun 5 2005, 03:33 PM
> *damn all the electrical plugs must be a bitch!
> [snapback]3227228[/snapback]​*



Not too bad really.


----------



## JBhydros

what up Timmay!!!!
sorry bout yesterday man...........it was a longggg night and today
my flare tool quit working on me
we had to do part of it out of stainless braid for now


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Jun 5 2005, 09:32 PM
> *what up Timmay!!!!
> sorry bout yesterday man...........it was a longggg night and today
> my flare tool quit working on me
> we had to do part of it out of stainless braid for now
> [snapback]3228435[/snapback]​*



thats cool, I was done by 5:30 anyway. :biggrin: Maybe you can come out this weekend?


----------



## JBhydros

sounds good............ I leave for New Orleans on sunday though
be gone all week............ but might be able to get out there saturday


----------



## Big Doe

Well I got the frame in my gargae now, got the bumpers and some other little things apart. Hopefully the motor will be ready to come out in a few days and i can take the frame to the blaster. I will get some pics tommorow.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 5 2005, 10:59 PM
> *Well I got the frame in my gargae now, got the bumpers and some other little things apart. Hopefully the motor will be ready to come out in a few days and i can take the frame to the blaster. I will get some pics tommorow.
> [snapback]3228902[/snapback]​*



Good job Doe. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Doe will be bringing this ride back out first. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

cool cool.....I like! I might have to get a big body one of these days just to play with....I will use your topic for guidance. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 6 2005, 02:25 AM
> *cool cool.....I like!    I might have to get a big body one of these days just to play with....I will use your topic for guidance.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3229964[/snapback]​*



I'm using my topic for guidance. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

any new pics?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jun 7 2005, 02:09 AM
> *any new pics?
> [snapback]3235044[/snapback]​*



Not right now, Doe might have some to put up of the engine being removed from the frame. But none of the frame wrap till it is blasted.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Jun 2 2005, 07:32 AM
> *That Rustoleum(sp?) stuff for $57 a box? I was gonna do that too (it was on sale last week at menards for $42/box) but I need over 6 boxes and I'd be pissed if it pulls up after spending that kinda cash on it  Where did you here this from? I know someone at work that has it and says it works great :dunno:
> [snapback]3213035[/snapback]​*


yeah, its junk, we put it on our floors at work and it started to wear and peel within a month


----------



## Big Doe

Let me back up a minute... Here is the car when i picked it up about a month ago. It needed a little body/interior work. And the motor was knocking. Seemed like a good start to a frame off for $1200.


----------



## Big Doe

Last 1 [attachmentid=185254]

Now bringing the frame home on Sunday...
[attachmentid=185255]


----------



## Big Doe

I got all the wiring that attaches to the motor marked and removed. That was the hardest part. Then i got the motor and tranny pulled. It is a mess right now but it was all coming apart so i kept rolling til it was all out. I didnt paln on doing this until the weekend anyways.


----------



## fleetwoodmack

motor knocks? gonna swap or rebuild?


----------



## fleetwoodmack

maybe just add motor honey


----------



## timdog57

Looks good Doe was the dog a big help? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 8 2005, 02:15 AM
> *Looks good Doe was the dog a big help?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3240729[/snapback]​*


yea he layed passed out in front of the fan. The thermometer was reading 94 degrees yesterday :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2005, 05:54 AM
> *yea he layed passed out in front of the fan. The thermometer was reading 94 degrees yesterday  :angry:
> [snapback]3241366[/snapback]​*



It was a little warm. I sent the order for the Steel and it should be ordered this morning.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 8 2005, 04:54 AM
> *yea he layed passed out in front of the fan. The thermometer was reading 94 degrees yesterday  :angry:
> [snapback]3241366[/snapback]​*


it was reading 106 around here yesterday, i cant stand the heat, im headed to the shop now and its suposed to be 98 today, yay :uh: 


cant wait to see what yall come up with with the big body :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Jun 7 2005, 11:58 PM
> *maybe just add motor honey
> [snapback]3240175[/snapback]​*


nah a fresh rebuild sounds better :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 8 2005, 06:02 AM
> *It was a little warm.  I sent the order for the Steel and it should be ordered this morning.
> [snapback]3241372[/snapback]​*


good deal. The frame is bare except for a few minor things. I am going to leave it rolling so its easier to move. But i should be bringing it back to you bare metal by monday if all goes as planned :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Well the garage is a wreck but the frame is naked :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 9 2005, 10:26 PM
> *Well the garage is a wreck but the frame is naked  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251441[/snapback]​*



Thats alright Caranto still has some work to do. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 10 2005, 12:59 AM
> *Thats alright Caranto still has some work to do.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251923[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 10 2005, 12:59 AM
> *Thats alright Caranto still has some work to do.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251923[/snapback]​*


Yeah he has some work to do, when is my shit gonna be done :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 9 2005, 10:59 PM
> *Thats alright Caranto still has some work to do.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3251923[/snapback]​*


HEY NOW


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 10 2005, 01:08 PM
> *HEY NOW
> [snapback]3253756[/snapback]​*


Yeah and where are my parts!?! :biggrin: 

Everyone else is ganging up on you i might as well too


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

damn, i wish i had friends like that..............


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Yeah and where are my parts!?!  :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone else is ganging up on you i might as well too
> [snapback]3254374[/snapback]​*


you will see them as soon as i do !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 10 2005, 04:02 PM
> *you will see them as soon as i do !!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3254816[/snapback]​*



And I will see them after Doe. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

you doin his f-250????


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 11 2005, 08:50 AM
> *you doin his f-250????
> [snapback]3257972[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: I think Tim was thinkin about a different kind of parts.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2005, 11:21 AM
> *:roflmao:  I think Tim was thinkin about a different kind of parts.
> [snapback]3258259[/snapback]​*



Whoops. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Pic of the Fleetwood on the Dolly. :biggrin: I forgot to put this pic up.


----------



## lolow

you did some good progress,keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LincolnJames

is that ur monte growing mold on it back in the corner? ok cheeks jr. when is this thing getting started on


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LincolnJames_@Jun 14 2005, 11:57 PM
> *is that ur monte growing mold on it back in the corner? ok cheeks jr. when is this thing getting started on
> [snapback]3274366[/snapback]​*


 :0 , yeah when are we gonna see this thing?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 15 2005, 12:00 AM
> *:0 , yeah when are we gonna see this thing?
> [snapback]3274380[/snapback]​*


Never. :0 




:biggrin: 

It all depends on how everything falls into place over the next couple weeks. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 15 2005, 12:14 AM
> *Never. :0
> :biggrin:
> 
> It all depends on how everything falls into place over the next couple weeks.  :0
> [snapback]3274484[/snapback]​*


Let me know if you need anything, I will take care of you.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 15 2005, 12:18 AM
> *Let me know if you need anything, I will take care of you.
> [snapback]3274516[/snapback]​*


Actually I am going to pm you now. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 15 2005, 12:23 AM
> *Actually I am going to pm you now.  :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3274545[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2005, 01:00 PM
> *Pic of the Fleetwood on the Dolly.  :biggrin:  I forgot to put this pic up.
> [snapback]3259213[/snapback]​*



is this your garage timmay?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@Jun 15 2005, 12:25 AM
> *is this your garage timmay?
> [snapback]3274561[/snapback]​*



Yes :0


----------



## Big Doe

I FINALLY got the frame dropped off to be blasted. So it should be back sometime this weekend and ready to wrap :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

when are you gonna be ready for the caddy....I need to get that motor to Jason so he can rebuild it....let me know bro.....he said he will be done juicing it this weekend.....were gonna drive it to your house


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 21 2005, 09:54 AM
> *when are you gonna be ready for the caddy....I need to get that motor to Jason so he can rebuild it....let me know bro.....he said he will be done juicing it this weekend.....were gonna drive it to your house
> [snapback]3301080[/snapback]​*


Let me know when you drive it over, I wanna see this. :biggrin: Nah foreal if you need some help holla at me.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 21 2005, 09:54 AM
> *when are you gonna be ready for the caddy....I need to get that motor to Jason so he can rebuild it....let me know bro.....he said he will be done juicing it this weekend.....were gonna drive it to your house
> [snapback]3301080[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

I guess I need to deliver Jason his Y-block Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 21 2005, 12:55 PM
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> I guess I need to deliver Jason his Y-block Friday.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3302311[/snapback]​*


cool ......i think he was talking to big doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 21 2005, 09:54 AM
> *when are you gonna be ready for the caddy....I need to get that motor to Jason so he can rebuild it....let me know bro.....he said he will be done juicing it this weekend.....were gonna drive it to your house
> [snapback]3301080[/snapback]​*


i am waiting on it now. I have the new roof piece ready to go in. He can have the motor now i just cant move the roof around very easily by myself and i dont want to take a chance on breaking it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 21 2005, 03:42 PM
> *cool ......i think he was talking to big doe
> [snapback]3302497[/snapback]​*




I know I was talking about getting to see the trunk of the caddy. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

no more peeking


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 05:20 AM
> *here ya go Timmay
> [snapback]3305455[/snapback]​*


very nice


----------



## Big Shizzle

thanks...not finished yet....just a progress pic


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 10:29 AM
> *thanks...not finished yet....just a progress pic
> [snapback]3305690[/snapback]​*


I didnt think you were gonna post pics yet, looks fucking GREAT!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 07:20 AM
> *here ya go Timmay
> [snapback]3305455[/snapback]​*


awww shit i knew u were up to something


----------



## Indy64

Lookin good Sean!! :thumbsup: So is PI still around or is this the aftermath of it being sold?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 06:20 AM
> *here ya go Timmay
> [snapback]3305455[/snapback]​*


looks good who did it?????? :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jun 22 2005, 12:21 PM
> *Lookin good Sean!! :thumbsup:  So is PI still around or is this the aftermath of it being sold?
> [snapback]3306311[/snapback]​*


aftermath?


----------



## Big Shizzle

nope PI is in the nations capital now.....this is the what I did with some of the money.....the install that is....Patrik on here Sponsored me with ProHopper equipment......I bought the Adex's though....Curtis gave me an ADEL for the front....it's all chrome....I wasn't gonna post pics but since people have had my car so long I didn't want people to think I fell off like some people I know......I'm still on the grind tryin to rep the UCE family to the fullest with that Cali style....


----------



## Big Shizzle

dp :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 22 2005, 01:26 PM
> *looks good who did it?????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306331[/snapback]​*


:dunno: Looks good though. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 22 2005, 12:26 PM
> *looks good who did it?????? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306331[/snapback]​*




some guy....he busted my head but so far it looks to be worth the money and the WAIT!!  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 03:05 PM
> *some guy....he busted my head but so far it looks to be worth the money and the WAIT!!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306727[/snapback]​*


Always worth the wait.  But I still may need to check it out in person. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 01:05 PM
> *some guy....he busted my head but so far it looks to be worth the money and the WAIT!!   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3306727[/snapback]​*


i would have done it for a paint job!!!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 22 2005, 03:18 PM
> *i would have done it for a paint job!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3306797[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

i tried that but you ALWAYS get screwed over dealing with me so........


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 01:49 PM
> *i tried that but you ALWAYS get screwed over dealing with me so........
> [snapback]3306971[/snapback]​*


i feel the love homie!!!!!!!


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jun 22 2005, 12:57 PM
> *nope PI is in the nations capital now.....this is the what I did with some of the money.....the install that is....Patrik on here Sponsored me with ProHopper equipment......I bought the Adex's though....Curtis gave me an ADEL for the front....it's all chrome....I wasn't gonna post pics but since people have had my car so long I didn't want people to think I fell off like some people I know......I'm still on the grind tryin to rep the UCE family to the fullest with that Cali style....
> [snapback]3306471[/snapback]​*


Lookin good Sean. Nice score on the chromed ADEL too :thumbsup: I'm sure the Lac will be done properly, especially after how PI turned out. So how long has that been gone? Did it finally sell on Ebay?

:thumbsup: on the install....Nice!!

And appologies to Tim for hijacking the thread!


----------



## CaptainNasty

looks damn good sean.

great job on it caranto, you do great work!!
can't wait to see this caddy out, should be a nice addition to the scene 

josh


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 22 2005, 03:10 PM
> *i feel the love homie!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3307009[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

anyone want to donate a caddy frame :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 2 2005, 08:07 PM
> *anyone want to donate a caddy frame  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3529922[/snapback]​*



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Doe

the frame FINALLY came up for parole today. Maybe we can get some progress going soon.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2005, 08:18 PM~3542822
> *the frame FINALLY came up for parole today. Maybe we can get some progress going soon.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 4 2005, 06:39 PM~3542942
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Working on this frame might make you see something other than G-bodies. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 4 2005, 08:50 PM~3542990
> *Working on this frame might make you see something other than G-bodies. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2005, 06:18 PM~3542822
> *the frame FINALLY came up for parole today. Maybe we can get some progress going soon.
> *


Good for you but bad for tim now he has to work. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 4 2005, 09:36 PM~3543234
> *Good for you but bad for tim now he has to work. :biggrin:
> *


yea his time has come. Now if you could just hook me up on that other thing i would be set :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2005, 09:42 PM~3543279
> *yea his time has come. Now if you could just hook me up on that other thing i would be set  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah really I was hoping it would at least be 20 degrees cooler by the time I got it.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2005, 07:42 PM~3543279
> *yea his time has come. Now if you could just hook me up on that other thing i would be set  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Get a fan. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 4 2005, 10:20 PM~3543535
> *Yeah really I was hoping it would at least be 20 degrees cooler by the time I got it.
> *


hey today is gonna be 10 degrees cooler than yesterday so its gettin close :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 4 2005, 10:22 PM~3543562
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Get a fan. :0
> *



I got a idea BLOW ME. :biggrin: Doe I plan on taking it apart today and getting it ready to weld the seams.


----------



## timdog57

Pics of the frame blasted and ready for some work.


----------



## 187_Regal

well what are you waitin on????? Hey are things cool with that job situation you told me about?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 5 2005, 12:29 PM~3546365
> *well what are you waitin on????? Hey are things cool with that job situation you told me about?
> *



I am waiting for Air conditioning. :biggrin: Yeah everything is cool, thanks for asking.


----------



## 187_Regal

are you gettin air or are you just holdin your breath until you get air conditioning????LOL


----------



## Big Doe

your going to be waiting a while :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 5 2005, 02:26 PM~3547031
> *are you gettin air or are you just holdin your breath until you get air conditioning????LOL
> *


I am not getting air, but come November I will have free air. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

less talk more work! ...


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 5 2005, 04:14 AM~3545366
> *I got a idea BLOW ME.  :biggrin:  Doe I plan on taking it apart today and getting it ready to weld the seams.
> *


You keep talking shit and i will send juandik down there to kick your ass. :0 :0 
:biggrin: :biggrin: AND THEN I WILL HAVE DOE F-UP YOUR PAINT JOB. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 5 2005, 05:09 PM~3548081
> *You keep talking shit and i will send juandik down there to kick your ass. :0  :0
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: AND THEN I WILL HAVE DOE F-UP YOUR PAINT JOB. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



It would be too much work for him. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 5 2005, 04:01 PM~3548332
> *It would be too much work for him.  :biggrin:
> *


to much work for who fool :0 we dropped the glass ass frame off to day to the blasters by the way what are the blotches in the pics covering up?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2005, 06:10 PM~3548369
> *to much work for who fool :0  we dropped the glass ass frame off to day to the blasters by the way what are the blotches in the pics covering up?
> *


I know I am talking about you kicking my ass. :biggrin: What blotches? :dunno:


----------



## juandik

i demand you send the unaltered pic to [email protected]
immediately young sir. you got all my top secret pics ...then built 187regal front end like mine,cheater. so i get to see your pics


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 5 2005, 06:32 PM~3548459
> *i demand you send the unaltered pic to [email protected]
> immediately young sir. you got all my top secret pics ...then built 187regal front end like mine,cheater. so i get to see your pics
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

Well it will probably be a couple weeks before we have any real progress to show. So here are a few parts i have racked up while the frame was in prison.

Pumps, dumps, and steel braided return lines. This is jsut for the back the front setup will be a bit more costly :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=237125]
8" torpedo's and 22" telescopic cylinders
[attachmentid=237126]
[attachmentid=237127]
Knockoffs with caddy chips thanks to 83coupe 
[attachmentid=237129]


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 7 2005, 05:50 PM~3557169
> *Well it will probably be a couple weeks before we have any real progress to show. So here are a few parts i have racked up while the frame was in prison.
> 
> Pumps, dumps, and steel braided return lines. This is jsut for the back the front setup will be a bit more costly  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=237125]
> 8" torpedo's and 22" telescopic cylinders
> [attachmentid=237126]
> [attachmentid=237127]
> Knockoffs with caddy chips thanks to 83coupe
> [attachmentid=237129]
> *


how is the quality on the telescopics? are they showtime too?


----------



## Big Doe

as for the quality they look good but we will have to wait and see. Yes they are showtime. I tried to take them apart and as i was unscrewing the colar i got a metal shaving stuck in my finger so i had to go get that shit cut out :angry: 

Needless to say that was the last time i tried fucking with them. The outside diameter is the same as the torpedos tho.


----------



## Big Shizzle

call me back Big Doe :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Aug 7 2005, 08:53 PM~3557477
> *call me back Big Doe :angry:
> *


ok :angry:


----------



## timdog57

Some work this week, more work after I get this Regal out of the garage. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 7 2005, 10:11 PM~3557774
> *Some work this week, more work after I get this Regal out of the garage.  :cheesy:
> *


good luck it only gonna be 95 degrees this week :angry: 

Ive got one im my garage to work on this week too so let me know if you need any help on it next week and i'll come by.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 7 2005, 10:14 PM~3557789
> *good luck it only gonna be 95 degrees this week  :angry:
> 
> Ive got one im my garage to work on this week too so let me know if you need any help on it next week and i'll come by.
> *



Good shit. I am going back to 2nd shift next week so I will be working on it in the mornings now.  I should have it all apart and ready for plating by next week.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Where's the pics?????


----------



## Big Doe

well no new pics. But i went by the machine shop and they had the machining done on my motor just waiting on a few parts so they can put it back together. Damn LT1 parts are high


----------



## timdog57

Sorry Doe I have had a lot of stuff going on as far as work and switching shifts again. I will hopefully have the Regal out of the garage this week.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 15 2005, 05:40 PM~3627940
> *Sorry Doe I have had a lot of stuff going on as far as work and switching shifts again.  I will hopefully have the Regal out of the garage this week.
> *


sounds good. I have a ton of work to do on the body as well as getting the motor and tranny ready to go back in so im not worried about it.


----------



## Big Doe

i finally got it in my garage and damn it barely fits!


----------



## Big Doe

I started taking the trim off so i can get it ready for paint. 
[attachmentid=246926]
All this for one side :0 
[attachmentid=246927]


----------



## Big Doe

Front end is mostly apart and ready for a fresh coat of paint inside the doghouse.

This thing really is in a million pieces now


----------



## timdog57

Looks like 1 million and 1 pieces to me. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 16 2005, 07:30 PM~3638008
> *Looks like 1 million and 1 pieces to me.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i forgot about that one really big piece sitting in your garage :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 16 2005, 07:32 PM~3638019
> *yea i forgot about that one really big piece sitting in your garage  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodmack

what color?


----------



## fleetwoodmack

timdog, thought it was "put my shit in neutral, dropped my draulics in the dirt" scarface


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Aug 16 2005, 10:05 PM~3639032
> *timdog, thought it was "put my shit in neutral, dropped my draulics in the dirt"  scarface
> *



I had to listen to it again. :biggrin: I popped that CD in today and I remember hearing that part so I put it on my signature. Whoops. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What's the name of that track??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 18 2005, 04:35 PM~3652020
> *What's the name of that track??
> *



Still that *****, it is on The World is Yours CD.


----------



## fleetwoodmack

thats ole skool :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

Fuck Yeah! Now That's puttin' in work!!! I like your progress. Damn those computer assed cars! LOL Sure can fuck with your head sometimes... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 20 2005, 10:55 AM~3661724
> *Fuck Yeah! Now That's puttin' in work!!! I like your progress. Damn those computer assed cars! LOL Sure can fuck with your head sometimes... :biggrin:
> *


Lots of wiring that is for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 20 2005, 10:55 AM~3661724
> *Fuck Yeah! Now That's puttin' in work!!! I like your progress. Damn those computer assed cars! LOL Sure can fuck with your head sometimes... :biggrin:
> *


yea thats gonna be the worst part of putting it back together


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 20 2005, 02:23 PM~3662160
> *yea thats gonna be the worst part of putting it back together
> *



We will be alright. Hope to finish the Regal tomorrow and I can finally get it off the lift and put the frame up there.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 20 2005, 02:23 PM~3662163
> *We will be alright.  Hope to finish the Regal tomorrow and I can finally get it off the lift and put the frame up there.
> *


Sounds good. I have to work or i would help :angry: Maybe next weekend.

I think im gonna paint it and put it back together before we put it back on the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Aug 16 2005, 10:02 PM~3639014
> *what color?
> *


im wanting to do it escalade red with black top and mouldings. But i havent priced the paint yet so i might change my mind.

i need to find black guts too


----------



## Big Doe

Nothin major but i have been starting on the body work the past couple days. Hopefully the frame will get started on tommorow :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=254358]
I took this fender off my parts car. The one on the car was pretty beat and i had this one so why not.

[attachmentid=254360]
Got the quarter straightened out, just needs a little mud to finish off. It was pushed over about a half inch under the decklid when i got it :uh: 


[attachmentid=254363]
the rest of this side is ready for body work tommorow. The otehr side just has a couple dings.

[attachmentid=254365]
I cant have a big body with that unsightly antenna


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup: Hopefully the frame will get started. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 23 2005, 09:58 PM~3678926
> *:thumbsup:  Hopefully the frame will get started.  :biggrin:
> *


ive got my fingers crossed


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good


----------



## SixFourClownin

Keep us posted!


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 23 2005, 07:59 PM~3678931
> *ive got my fingers crossed
> *


crack the whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 08:28 AM~3681474
> *crack the whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



You stay outta this. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69

me likey what i see! :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 24 2005, 07:46 AM~3681721
> *You stay outta this.  :biggrin:
> *


tryin to give you some motovation!!!! :biggrin: hurry up i gotta have some one to roll wit next year... :0


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 09:14 AM~3681828
> *tryin to give you some motovation!!!! :biggrin:  hurry up i gotta have some one to roll wit next year... :0
> *


Yeah me too !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 08:28 AM~3681474
> *crack the whip!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


man i got to you're already ahead of us. :tears:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

man this the first big body built-up I'm following

keep up the great work and keep us updated !!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

hey if you stop makin fun of me you can hang out with me.........  



> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 07:14 AM~3681828
> *tryin to give you some motovation!!!! :biggrin:  hurry up i gotta have some one to roll wit next year... :0
> *


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 24 2005, 12:14 PM~3682305
> *hey if you stop makin fun of me you can hang out with me.........
> *



He was talking about a car that actually hops. :biggrin: 

Ok so I didn't get anything done today. :angry: 




































:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I kid, I kid

Got the frame stripped..............


----------



## timdog57

Ok so I got the seams in the back welded up too. Hey Doe my wire is getting slim. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

1.40 a lb. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 01:04 PM~3682595
> *1.40 a lb. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:roflmao: I like the wire pic

But damn its looking good already. Let me know on the wire and i will take care of it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 24 2005, 01:15 PM~3682650
> *:roflmao:  I like the wire pic
> 
> But damn its looking good already. Let me know on the wire and i will take care of it.
> *



.035 solid steel for gas, for a Miller 210. It is the big roll I think 60 lb.


----------



## caranto

er70s-6 :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

You guys act like you know what your talking about :biggrin: 















j/k


----------



## timdog57

I don't have a clue. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

me stupid! :scrutinize: :ugh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 02:56 PM~3683245
> *me stupid! :scrutinize:  :ugh:  :uh:  :dunno:
> *



me stupider. :cheesy:


----------



## JBhydros

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## badass 64

DÉJAVU! :biggrin:

Man don't you just hate it when you're getting down in the garage and you run short on wire... :biggrin: Well, looks like you still have some on there.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 24 2005, 03:38 PM~3683598
> *
> DÉJAVU!  :biggrin:
> 
> Man don't you just hate it when you're getting down in the garage and you run short on wire... :biggrin: Well, looks like you still have some on there.
> *



Yeah I still got some on there, but letting him know he needs to pick some up so I don't run out. :biggrin: It does suck welding away and then wtf??


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 24 2005, 01:38 PM~3683598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DÉJAVU!  :biggrin:
> 
> Man don't you just hate it when you're getting down in the garage and you run short on wire... :biggrin: Well, looks like you still have some on there.
> *


thats plenty............. :biggrin: get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 24 2005, 09:55 AM~3681754
> *me likey what i see!  :thumbsup:
> *


good, you want to buy this one next summer? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 24 2005, 04:08 PM~3683812
> *good, you want to buy this one next summer?  :biggrin:
> *



Better not. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

hey big doe ...i bet if you throw some color on my caddy too WE could get your frame done alot faster... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 04:19 PM~3683896
> *hey big doe ...i bet if you throw some color on my caddy too WE could get your frame done alot faster... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 24 2005, 02:36 PM~3684058
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ssshhhhh!!! don't tell no one but i'm tryin to get a paint job!!! he he he :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 05:02 PM~3684203
> *ssshhhhh!!!  don't tell no one but i'm tryin to get a paint job!!!  he he he :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 04:19 PM~3683896
> *hey big doe ...i bet if you throw some color on my caddy too WE could get your frame done alot faster... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i bet. And then i wouldnt have time to paint my own


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 24 2005, 05:06 PM~3684238
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  i bet. And then i wouldnt have time to paint my own
> *



Yeah right you will have it done in the next month. :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 03:02 PM~3684203
> *ssshhhhh!!!  don't tell no one but i'm tryin to get a paint job!!!  he he he :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 24 2005, 05:15 PM~3684300
> *Yeah right you will have it done in the next month.  :0
> *


i hope because then i have to worry about coating the frame, suspension, all the lines, getting the motor and tranny ready to go in, interior. Plus paint yours and at least on other. :uh: i've got my work cut out for me


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 24 2005, 08:02 PM~3685361
> *i hope because then i have to worry about coating the frame, suspension, all the lines, getting the motor and tranny ready to go in, interior. Plus paint yours and at least on other.  :uh:  i've got my work cut out for me
> *



Yes you do. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 24 2005, 05:02 PM~3684203
> *ssshhhhh!!!  don't tell no one but i'm tryin to get a paint job!!!  he he he :biggrin:
> *


you need to worry about getting that moonroof in before the paint :0


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 24 2005, 05:59 PM~3685624
> *you need to worry about getting that moonroof in before the paint  :0
> *



:thumbsup: i hear that!


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 24 2005, 06:59 PM~3685624
> * starting this weekend!!! :biggrin:
> you need to worry about getting that moonroof in before the paint  :0
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 25 2005, 08:07 AM~3688401
> *
> *


make sure you save that brace behind the hole it makes it a LOT stronger


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 25 2005, 04:20 PM~3690973
> *make sure you save that brace behind the hole it makes it a LOT stronger
> *



the expert. :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

DAMN FARMER BOYS KNOW HOW TO WELD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 25 2005, 04:24 PM~3690996
> *DAMN FARMER BOYS KNOW HOW TO WELD!!! :biggrin:
> *



fixing tracotrs and farm equipment. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 25 2005, 04:20 PM~3690978
> *the expert.  :biggrin:
> *


im just learning :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 25 2005, 06:13 PM~3691869
> *im just learning  :biggrin:
> *



You will be learning on mine soon. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

more work

:cheesy:


Top seams are done.


----------



## timdog57

Ok so this is going to suck. :angry: When Doe got this car he didn't realize this was up under there. So before I split the belly this has to be fixed because it is sagging down. Plus the welding job sucks on it.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 11:13 AM~3696061
> *Ok so this is going to suck.  :angry:  When Doe got this car he didn't realize this was up under there.  So before I split the belly this has to be fixed because it is sagging down.  Plus the welding job sucks on it.
> *


WTF is that??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 26 2005, 12:02 PM~3696218
> *WTF is that??
> *



It was wrecked and I guess the frame horn was ripped so they bent it back and rewelded it. :angry:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2005, 11:03 AM~3696220
> *It was wrecked and I guess the frame horn was ripped so they bent it back and rewelded it.  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: looks like caulk :0


----------



## badass 64

Now that's a nasty ass weld!!! (Not yours Timdog, they look A+!) LOL!  :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Aug 26 2005, 01:13 PM~3696679
> *Now that's a nasty ass weld!!! (Not yours Timdog, they look A+!) LOL!   :biggrin:
> *



 

Thanks homie


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Aug 26 2005, 12:27 PM~3696343
> *:roflmao: looks like caulk  :0
> *


Thats what I was thinking.... You can fix it though Timmay.....lol


----------



## Big Doe

the frame is coming along smooth. Except for the fucked up spot :angry: I got more wire today so keep on rolling Tim :biggrin: 

I cant decide on a color for shit  I want a bright ass red pearl. The caddy color is too dark and im tired of candy.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2005, 02:57 PM~3698299
> *the frame is coming along smooth. Except for the fucked up spot  :angry:  I got more wire today so keep on rolling Tim  :biggrin:
> 
> I cant decide on a color for shit    I want a bright ass red pearl. The caddy color is too dark and im tired of candy.
> *


red???? dont make me change my color again!!!!!! how about brown or tan or blue yeah blue.... my vote is candy oriental blue over silver base!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 26 2005, 05:06 PM~3698358
> *red????    dont make me change my color again!!!!!!  how about brown or tan or blue yeah blue.... my vote is candy oriental blue over silver base!!!!!!!!
> *


damn i would do that blue but thats what i painted chess'car! so cant do.

You can have your red and white...... Mines gonna be red and black go cards!! :biggrin:

besides blue would be too easy the guts are already blue. Oh yea it already has a moonroof :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2005, 04:45 PM~3698679
> *damn i would do that blue but thats what i painted chess'car! so cant do.
> 
> You can have your red and white...... Mines gonna be red and black go cards!!  :biggrin:
> 
> besides blue would be too easy the guts are already blue. Oh yea it already has a moonroof  :biggrin:
> *


do magenta :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2005, 02:45 PM~3698679
> *damn i would do that blue but thats what i painted chess'car! so cant do.
> 
> You can have your red and white...... Mines gonna be red and black go cards!!  :biggrin:
> 
> besides blue would be too easy the guts are already blue. Oh yea it already has a moonroof  :biggrin:
> *


what shape the blue seats in and are they the heated or cheap ones if you redo the seats and they in good shape u wanna sell the covers??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 27 2005, 07:40 AM~3702178
> *what shape the blue seats in and are they the heated or cheap ones if you redo the seats and they in good shape u wanna sell the covers??
> *


well if i can find some black seats i will sell these. They are heated and everything in real good shape. The driver seat shows a slight bit of wear on the bottom but no wear or anything. They are like a medium blue not the real dark navy blue.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2005, 03:45 PM~3698679
> *damn i would do that blue but thats what i painted chess'car! so cant do.
> 
> You can have your red and white...... Mines gonna be red and black go cards!!  :biggrin:
> 
> besides blue would be too easy the guts are already blue. Oh yea it already has a moonroof  :biggrin:
> *


die hard cards fan!!!!!!!!!!! mine red & white yours red & black!!!!!! we can got to some games! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 29 2005, 09:10 AM~3711616
> *die hard cards fan!!!!!!!!!!!  mine red & white yours red  & black!!!!!! we can got to some games! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: hell yeah


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 29 2005, 04:19 PM~3713719
> *:thumbsup: hell yeah
> *



Don't you mean L yeah? :biggrin: I am going to start on straigtening the frame rail on Wed.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 29 2005, 02:24 PM~3713742
> *Don't you mean L yeah?  :biggrin:  I am going to start on straigtening the frame rail on Wed.
> *


oh yeah L- yeah :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 29 2005, 04:30 PM~3713773
> *oh yeah L- yeah :biggrin:
> *



wanna come help. :biggrin:


----------



## Davey

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 24 2005, 06:01 PM~3682576
> *Ok so I got the seams in the back welded up too.  Hey Doe my wire is getting slim. :biggrin:
> *


just wondering what all weldings are for?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Aug 29 2005, 05:05 PM~3714011
> *just wondering what all weldings are for?
> *



By wleding the factory seams it helps with the strength.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 29 2005, 03:11 PM~3714057
> *By wleding the factory seams it helps with the strength.
> *


Can you prove that? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 29 2005, 08:33 PM~3715472
> *Can you prove that? :biggrin:
> *



No, but it is a good theroy. :dunno: Especially considering more than half of them aren't welded at all.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Aug 29 2005, 06:33 PM~3715472
> *Can you prove that? :biggrin:
> *


sorry tim i agree with yetti....if doing a FULL 4 sided wrap i dont weld the seams, not to say its right,but i havent seen a seam pull apart under a plate.now once it is wrapped if i see any factory seams i will go over them but there are very few.when i worked a you know where? all the frames i did i welded all of the seams!!!! but thats when i wasnt paying for materials! im not saying its the right way but its the way i do it.....now i do agree with your plug welding theory so i guess plug welding plus welding all of the seams is overkill but whats wrong with that!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 30 2005, 08:16 AM~3718642
> *sorry tim i agree with yetti....if doing a FULL 4 sided wrap i dont weld the seams, not to say its right,but i havent seen a seam pull apart under a plate.now once it is wrapped if i see any factory seams i will go over them but there are very few.when i worked a you know where? all the frames i did i welded all of the seams!!!! but thats when i wasnt paying for materials! im not saying its the right way but its the way i do it.....now i do agree with your plug welding theory so i guess plug welding plus welding all of the seams is overkill but whats wrong with that!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Ok well this is my last time wasting welding wire and time. :biggrin: Thanks for the insight, but my frame has all the seams welded and plenty of plug welding. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

overkill :thumbsup: :thumbsup: its going to be a tank :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2005, 10:08 AM~3718895
> *overkill  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: its going to be a tank  :biggrin:
> *



Well with the amount of batteries overkill would be nice. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 30 2005, 10:09 AM~3718897
> *Well with the amount of batteries overkill would be nice.  :0
> *


thats what i mean the beefier the better


----------



## Big Doe

Im thinkin about this color  :dunno:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2005, 08:28 AM~3718952
> *Im thinkin about this color    :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2005, 03:10 PM~3718899
> *thats what i mean the beefier the better
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 30 2005, 11:08 AM~3719080
> *i like :biggrin:
> *


good i just went and bought a gallon :0 Plus the fiberglass for the quarters. I guess i better get to work


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2005, 11:45 AM~3719203
> *good i just went and bought a gallon  :0  Plus the fiberglass for the quarters. I guess i better get to work
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Well thanks to the huricane I was able to get some work done today!

Prepped the quarters and put in the glass...


----------



## timdog57

Nice, did you go as far as you could reach? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Got the body work done and then primed it. Now i just need to block it and prime again and its ready for some paint :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Damn I gotta get on the ball. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 30 2005, 06:02 PM~3721409
> *Damn I gotta get on the ball.  :biggrin:
> *


haha yea this is the easy shit. The hard part comes after the body and frame are done. I dont worry i only get to work on it maybe 2 days a week so its gonna take a while.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2005, 06:05 PM~3721422
> *haha yea this is the easy shit. The hard part comes after the body and frame are done. I dont worry i only get to work on it maybe 2 days a week so its gonna take a while.
> *



Yeah well I am taking off Friday so maybe I will get something done. :0 Going to fix the frame horn tomorrow.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 30 2005, 06:07 PM~3721439
> *Yeah well I am taking off Friday so maybe I will get something done.  :0  Going to fix the frame horn tomorrow.
> *


sounds good.
good luck with the horn


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 30 2005, 06:18 PM~3721532
> *sounds good.
> good luck with the horn
> *


 :angry: 

Yeah no shit. I will do what I can. Gotta get it as straight as possible before I split the belly.


----------



## timdog57

Ok so this is going to be step by step. :biggrin: I had to fix the frame horn as everyone knows. :angry: 

First thing I did was grind all of the bubble gum off.


----------



## timdog57

As you can see there were lots of places that neede filling with weld. :angry: But I went ahead and removed the frame horn so I could reposition it. 

Then I tack welded the piece back on and postioned it to be level across both frame horns.


----------



## timdog57

Then I welded all around the seam which was a bitch because it kept blowing through. I finally got it all welded up then plated around the horn.


----------



## timdog57

And finally the last part..............I had to align and reweld the shock/steering bracket. 


I also got a couple of templates made and should have some metal welded on and the belly split by this weekend. :0


----------



## caranto

dat boy good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:42 PM~3726329
> *dat boy good!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanks homie I do what I can.  Also this is still all going to get plated over top of what I already did so it shouldn't have any issues. :biggrin:


----------



## elfman1

That is some damn fine work right there!!!


----------



## caranto

time to split the belly!!!!!!!! lets do it! :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by elfman1_@Aug 31 2005, 11:55 AM~3726429
> *That is some damn fine work right there!!!
> *


Timmayyyyyyyyy is da man !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 12:59 PM~3726481
> *time to split the belly!!!!!!!!  lets do it! :biggrin:
> *



I will be doing it Friday,...........................Come on over. :biggrin: Since you are super experienced now.  



And thanks JB and elfman1 for the compliments.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 11:01 AM~3726496
> *I will be doing it Friday,...........................Come on over.  :biggrin:    Since you are super experienced now.
> And thanks JB and elfman1 for the compliments.
> *


cool i will just quit work and come work for you at timdog's super dooper hydraulic shop!!! j/k what time you gonna start???? i got a caddy to bag but i might stop by and supervise :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 01:04 PM~3726518
> *cool i will just quit work and come work for you at timdog's super dooper hydraulic shop!!!  j/k  what time you gonna start???? i got a caddy to bag but i might stop by and supervise :biggrin:
> *



I am actually starting on it early, but I am going to be wrapping the rear of the frame and working my way towards the front. So it will probably be late afternoon before I start the split.  Stop by. You got my number right?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 11:09 AM~3726545
> *I am actually starting on it early, but I am going to be wrapping the rear of the frame and working my way towards the front.  So it will probably be late afternoon before I start the split.      Stop by.  You got my number right?
> *


i just got a new phone and i didnt save it to my sim card!!!! p-m me


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Aug 31 2005, 01:23 PM~3726630
> *i just got a new phone and i didnt save it to my sim card!!!!  p-m me
> *



Gotcha.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Tim I must say that looks great. You did a great job on that piece!
















Did you really lick Becca's kitten? :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Aug 31 2005, 03:17 PM~3727257
> *Tim I must say that looks great.  You did a great job on that piece!
> Did you really lick Becca's kitten? :dunno:
> *



Thanks homie.




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

And yes, yes I did. Too bad she didn't have her tit job back then.


----------



## JBhydros

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

MUCH more progress as the week progresses. :0


----------



## WSL63

:0


----------



## Big Doe

beautiful! Glad to see that nighmare over. Now on to the good stuff :biggrin: I should have some color on the jambs and belly this weekend too :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 31 2005, 08:39 PM~3729254
> *beautiful! Glad to see that nighmare over. Now on to the good stuff  :biggrin:  I should have some color on the jambs and belly this weekend too  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:

Just got done cutting flat steel. Gotta cut the rear humps out of 3/8" in a minute. :0


----------



## Game-Over

Damn those are some pretty ass welds  looking good

I was wondering, how tall is your lift? dosent look that bad I'd like to fit one in my garage some day


----------



## YellowAmigo

TIMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY... man that is looking hot... keep up the good work.... hey next time I am in the ville I would like to come out and see your garage and some work up close... maybe get some pointers (gonna do a belly split :biggrin: )... If thats kewl with you


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 08:48 PM~3729350
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Just got done cutting flat steel.  Gotta cut the rear humps out of 3/8" in a minute.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Aug 31 2005, 08:54 PM~3729430
> *Damn those are some pretty ass welds  looking good
> 
> I was wondering, how tall is your lift? dosent look that bad I'd like to fit one in my garage some day
> *



Thanks homie and the lift is like 9' 3" I think.




> *TIMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY... man that is looking hot... keep up the good work.... hey next time I am in the ville I would like to come out and see your garage and some work up close... maybe get some pointers (gonna do a belly split  )... If thats kewl with you*


Just let me know homie before you are coming down.  



And I finally finished cutting the 3/8"..................dammit you Doe. :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 10:27 PM~3730157
> *And I finally finished cutting the 3/8"..................dammit you Doe.  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


ok fine i changed my mind i wont hop it so you wont have to use the big shit


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 31 2005, 08:33 PM~3730209
> *ok fine i changed my mind i wont hop it so you wont have to use the big shit
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 31 2005, 10:33 PM~3730209
> *ok fine i changed my mind i wont hop it so you wont have to use the big shit
> *



Too late fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 31 2005, 10:34 PM~3730221
> *Too late fucker.  :biggrin:
> *


ok fuck it you talked me back into hopping it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 31 2005, 10:53 PM~3730334
> *ok fuck it you talked me back into hopping it  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:

Good thing. :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

Looking good Timdog!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Aug 31 2005, 10:34 PM~3730217
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn it, i thought i could at least fool you for a minute. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

People up early in the Ville! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Here we go, got some work done today. Not too much, but it is a start. :biggrin:

More work tomorrow. I will probably run out of gas so I will go get more, and Doe you will have to pay me back.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

So Tim why are you plug welding the sides? If so why? Isn't a 15 Ft. bead good enough?


:dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 1 2005, 01:20 PM~3733087
> *So Tim why are you plug welding the sides?  If so why?  Isn't a 15 Ft. bead good enough?
> :dunno:
> *



It bonds the plate to the frame to ensure no movement will happen under the plate. Especially if you weld the plates together corner to corner. I am only doing it on the back to make sure it is solid enough for the wieght of the batteries. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 12:48 PM~3733248
> *It bonds the plate to the frame to ensure no movement will happen under the plate.  Especially if you weld the plates together corner to corner.  I am only doing it on the back to make sure it is solid enough for the wieght of the batteries.  :biggrin:
> *


good call nice work.what does something like this run?with a-arm diff and trailng arms extended and reinforced?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 1 2005, 01:51 PM~3733264
> *good call nice work.what does something like this run?with a-arm diff and trailng arms extended and reinforced?
> *



If I was to do this frame exactly with the mounts moved and the belly split like I am doing then about $3000-3800 depending on steel at that time.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 11:52 AM~3733282
> *If I was to do this frame exactly with the mounts moved and the belly split like I am doing then about $3000-3800 depending on steel at that time.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

OK..... So does that mean that a frame without plug welds can flex inside of the reinforments?


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 11:52 AM~3733282
> *If I was to do this frame exactly with the mounts moved and the belly split like I am doing then about $3000-3800 depending on steel at that time.
> *


WONDER WHY I CAN'T SELL MY FRAME THAT IS DONE AND MOLDED WITH LOCK UP AND SPLIT FOR 2 STACKS?I MUST NOT BE A GOOD SALES MAN .


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 12:43 PM~3732874
> *Here we go, got some work done today.  Not too much, but it is a start.  :biggrin:
> 
> More work tomorrow.  I will probably run out of gas so I will go get more, and Doe you will have to pay me back.
> *


damn tim you make me want to get to work on my frame but man with the price of gas and shit i am debating on getting out lol yeah right.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 1 2005, 02:31 PM~3733517
> *OK..... So does that mean that a frame without plug welds can flex inside of the reinforments?
> *



It could?? :dunno: Just depends on how it is done. Frames flex regardless if they are wrapped.


----------



## Big Doe

damn the back is BEEFY :biggrin: Let me know on the gas, i need to get my tank filled too


----------



## SydneyStyle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 09:43 AM~3732874
> *Here we go, got some work done today.  Not too much, but it is a start.  :biggrin:
> 
> More work tomorrow.  I will probably run out of gas so I will go get more, and Doe you will have to pay me back.
> *



Nice work, So good to see someone else plug welding their wrapping!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 1 2005, 08:11 PM~3735819
> *damn the back is BEEFY  :biggrin:  Let me know on the gas, i need to get my tank filled too
> *



I will go ahead and fill itotmorrow and you can swing by and pay me back.


----------



## Swangin44s

Looks like a good project you got on your hands, can't wait for some more pics! :biggrin: nice welds too! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Sep 1 2005, 09:42 PM~3736316
> *Looks like a good project you got on your hands, can't wait for some more pics! :biggrin: nice welds too! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s

np :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 10:52 AM~3733282
> *If I was to do this frame exactly with the mounts moved and the belly split like I am doing then about $3000-3800 depending on steel at that time.
> *


I work for a Steel company and just so you know we are getting an increase of $0.04/per pound... that translates to about $0.06 to customers... anyone that knows steel knows that shit adds up quick... you may use this as a heads up if you are planning on buying steel anytime soon....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 1 2005, 10:51 PM~3736761
> *I work for a Steel company and just so you know we are getting an increase of $0.04/per pound... that translates to about $0.06 to customers... anyone that knows steel knows that shit adds up quick... you may use this as a heads up if you are planning on buying steel anytime soon....
> *



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 07:55 PM~3736790
> *I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.
> *


man I have got quotes out that is with the lower number... think what that does to me if I get the jobs!!!!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

do the math $.04/pound.......120 ton job......
DOOOOHHHH!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 1 2005, 11:07 PM~3736874
> *do the math $.04/pound.......120 ton job......
> DOOOOHHHH!!!!!
> *



Ouch.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 1 2005, 08:15 PM~3736933
> *Ouch.
> *


Yeah I am praying that I dont get the job!!!!


----------



## badass 64

I gotta say -This is my favourite topic right now!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 2 2005, 09:20 AM~3738664
> *I gotta say -This is my favourite topic right now!!!
> *



:biggrin:

Getting ready to go out to the garage right now and work.  More pics in a couple hours. :0


----------



## badass 64

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s

:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Sep 1 2005, 10:07 PM~3736874
> *do the math $.04/pound.......120 ton job......
> DOOOOHHHH!!!!!
> *


9600?

thats alot of ouches :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 2 2005, 06:20 AM~3738664
> *I gotta say -This is my favourite topic right now!!!
> *



you coming to my wedding?


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damnnnnnn :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 2 2005, 07:20 AM~3738664
> *I gotta say -This is my favourite topic right now!!!
> *


HELL YEAH, I'll be keepin an eye on this thread.

Thanks for the info on the lift


----------



## timdog57

A couple things done today. The inside rail is not done I am adding a small piece to make it easier to work around the frame once the body is on.


----------



## timdog57

Belly split. :biggrin: 

Top secret :cheesy: :0


----------



## Big Doe

shits lookin good :thumbsup: The frame is coming out great. Im glad to see this thing moving forward so quick.

I am about to go work on the body. Should have the jambs and belly painted by monday


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2005, 05:02 PM~3741586
> *Belly split.  :biggrin:
> 
> Top secret  :cheesy:  :0
> *



oh dont be like that! i never seen how its done! :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 2 2005, 06:27 PM~3741792
> *oh dont be like that! i never seen how its done!  :uh:
> *


you dont want to its scary :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 2 2005, 06:36 PM~3741860
> *you dont want to its scary  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I really want to see this for myself, bring me some pics Doe! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

then post em up. i hear about that shit all the time, but nobody ever shows pics. dont make me beg you damn it!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 2 2005, 07:04 PM~3741999
> *Damn, I really want to see this for myself, bring me some pics Doe! :biggrin:
> *


sorry tim has all the pics and he sure the hell isn't gonna post em :0 

You will have a good idea when the frame is done of what was done. Russ even saw the real thing :0


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2005, 04:02 PM~3741586
> *Belly split.  :biggrin:
> 
> Top secret  :cheesy:  :0
> *


Yeah about 4 years ago. :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 06:24 PM~3742316
> *Yeah about 4 years ago. :biggrin:
> *


6 Years ago................. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 2 2005, 07:15 PM~3742551
> *6 Years ago................. :biggrin:
> *


About 2 for YOU guys. :0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 07:17 PM~3742558
> *About 2 for YOU guys. :0
> *


I knew about it for a long time a old man told me along time ago............. :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 08:24 PM~3742316
> *Yeah about 4 years ago. :biggrin:
> *



Belly splitting isn't top secret, but everybody does them different ways.


----------



## Swangin44s

Clean welds! :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2005, 08:09 PM~3742827
> *Belly splitting isn't top secret, but everybody does them different ways.
> *


More than 1 way to skin a cat. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 10:13 PM~3742848
> *More than 1 way to skin a cat. :biggrin:
> *



Exactly.  

And thanks for all the compliments. I hope to have this thing done soon. Just have a week of cutting templates ahead of me. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2005, 08:15 PM~3742856
> *Exactly.
> 
> And thanks for all the compliments.  I hope to have this thing done soon.  Just have a week of cutting templates ahead of me. :biggrin:
> *


Looks good. :thumbsup: Good thing you have a lift because it is going to weigh a shitload. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 10:17 PM~3742862
> *Looks good. :thumbsup: Good thing you have a lift because it is going to weigh a shitload. :biggrin:
> *



Took 3 people to flip it already. :0 Gonna be 6 or 7 when I gotta flip it again. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2005, 08:20 PM~3742882
> *Took 3 people to flip it already.  :0  Gonna be 6 or 7 when I gotta flip it again.  :biggrin:
> *


I used to flip wrapped frames by myself, didn't have time to wait on anyone. :biggrin: Just drop it you won't hurt it. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 10:24 PM~3742914
> *I used to flip wrapped frames by myself, didn't have time to wait on anyone. :biggrin:  Just drop it you won't hurt it. :biggrin:
> *


shit it took 2 of us just to get it flipped on its side already


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 2 2005, 08:42 PM~3743015
> *shit it took 2 of us just to get it flipped on its side already
> *


That's what 3/8 will do for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 2 2005, 10:45 PM~3743032
> *That's what 3/8 will do for ya. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Not going to be much more 3/8" on the car just the inside of the rear humps.


----------



## Indy64

Why is it that 3 out of the 4 "buildup" topics that I watch regularly, are out of KY? 

Enjoying watching this progress right along. Looking forward to seeing the finished product! Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

looks like KY is gonna be doin it BIG next year :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 3 2005, 12:56 PM~3745105
> *looks like KY is gonna be doin it BIG next year  :biggrin:
> *


i just thought that all the money was down there. j/p man looking good bro


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 3 2005, 11:05 AM~3745134
> *i just thought that all the money was down there.  j/p man looking good bro
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 2 2005, 08:19 PM~3742298
> *sorry tim has all the pics and he sure the hell isn't gonna post em  :0
> 
> You will have a good idea when the frame is done of what was done. Russ even saw the real thing  :0
> *


Tell hime to bring them by my work! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Man i am tired of laying under this damn thing sanding :uh: 

But after working on it all day we got it sanded and almost ready to jamb and paint the belly. Hope to finish it up and get it masked up tommorow.


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 2 2005, 08:15 PM~3742856
> *Exactly.
> 
> And thanks for all the compliments.  I hope to have this thing done soon.  Just have a week of cutting templates ahead of me. :biggrin:
> *


Good work, looks real nice


----------



## timdog57

May do some work tomorrow, but mostly making templates.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 4 2005, 11:39 PM~3752710
> *May do some work tomorrow, but mostly making templates.
> *


 :thumbsup: im ready to start spraying tommorow :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 4 2005, 11:43 PM~3752747
> *:thumbsup: im ready to start spraying tommorow  :0
> *




Holy shit. :0 Slow down fucker. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 4 2005, 11:44 PM~3752754
> *Holy shit.  :0  Slow down fucker.  :biggrin:
> *


shit i cant i gotta take advantage of the days off while i got em. they are few and far between.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 4 2005, 11:44 PM~3752754
> *Holy shit.  :0  Slow down fucker.  :biggrin:
> *


u can do that when your doing the work your self. shit gets done like that. right doe :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

doe is the warden..... :thumbsup: paint prison ,,,,,camp :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 5 2005, 12:59 AM~3753363
> *u can do that when your doing the work your self.  shit gets done like that.  right doe :biggrin:
> *


you got it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Fuck yeah! Start spraying!


----------



## badass 64

:wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 5 2005, 12:20 PM~3755063
> *:wave:
> *



More for your enjoyment this week Nicke. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

ok first off here is the color outside in a little sun so you can get a feal for it. The indoor pics look fuckin pink kinda :uh: But this is what it really looks like in the propper light. I added some more red peral and red ice pearl over top also.


----------



## Big Doe

from the floors to the doors everything got painted...


----------



## PantyDropper

that does look pink :angry:


----------



## showandgo

looking good down there


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 03:27 PM~3756284
> *looking good down there
> *



What's Under the Carport? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 5 2005, 04:25 PM~3756267
> *that does look pink :angry:
> *


yea trust me its not. The pics look like ass. I was second guessing the color after i posted them so i went and took the fender oue in the sun :0 Lots of red PEARL :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 04:27 PM~3756284
> *looking good down there
> *


Tryin to catch up with you :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 5 2005, 05:40 PM~3756622
> *What's Under the Carport? :biggrin:
> *


shhh..... its a secret


----------



## timdog57

You know what sucks Doe??




I am getting a rotiseree this weekend. :0


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 5 2005, 03:02 PM~3756711
> *Tryin to catch up with you  :biggrin:
> *


yeah whatever you know your doing your thing. i am just glad to see everyone doing quality shit now


----------



## showandgo

oh yeah i will take the car under the car port if you guys dont want it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 06:13 PM~3756775
> *oh yeah i will take the car under the car port if you guys dont want it
> *


ha, no thanks thats next on the to build list


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 5 2005, 06:07 PM~3756744
> *You know what sucks Doe??
> I am getting a rotiseree this weekend.  :0
> *


DAMN  my back would ahve appreciated that today.

But my next project could use a rotiseree a lot more than this one. Plus it will make my life a lot easier with your monte  

Here is a pic in the sun maybe you can get the idea.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 5 2005, 06:35 PM~3756865
> *DAMN    my back would ahve appreciated that today.
> 
> But my next project could use a rotiseree a lot  more than this one. Plus it will make my life a lot easier with your monte
> 
> Here is a pic in the sun maybe you can get the idea.
> *



The Monte will be much easier. :biggrin:


Love the color by the way.


----------



## Game-Over

looks good, nice color, lets see some more of the frame


----------



## 3onthree

amazing work timdog! we just got a plasma cutter at work so i wanna fully wrap my frame. i havent welded much got any tips, think i can do it?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Sep 5 2005, 10:59 PM~3758590
> *amazing work timdog! we just got a plasma cutter at work so i wanna fully wrap my frame.  i havent welded much got any tips, think i can do it?
> *


shits its not that hard if you fuck it up grind it down and try again. And by the time u wrap the whole frame you will get the hang of it :biggrin:


----------



## 3onthree

thats the kind of answer i wanted to hear :biggrin: im just scared ill mess something up and weaken the frame, cuz i heard that can happen and i care about my caddy and plan to have it forever


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn! This project is moving right along! Looks good as fuck!


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 5 2005, 05:13 PM~3756775
> *oh yeah i will take the car under the car port if you guys dont want it
> *


:twak: u already... well nevermind


----------



## LOW&EASY915

NICE ASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## LOW&EASY915

NICE ASS WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## caranto

redfire base?????


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 6 2005, 03:40 PM~3762512
> *redfire base?????
> *



Get to work.

Where was you Friday? :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 6 2005, 01:41 PM~3762521
> *Get to work.
> 
> Where was you Friday?  :biggrin:
> *


sorry bro didnt get off work in time!!!! been working my ass off on my caddy and my friends caddy(the 90'd one impala james got from the guy who got it from walt) damn!..........


----------



## enough_talkin

looking good...timdog what welder are you using??


----------



## Swangin44s

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 6 2005, 03:40 PM~3762512
> *redfire base?????
> *


yup then i added some pearls over it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 6 2005, 06:13 PM~3763544
> *looking good...timdog what welder are you using??
> *



Thanks, Miller 210


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 6 2005, 06:26 PM~3764041
> *Thanks, Miller 210
> *


good for frame wrapping and sheet metal....???


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 6 2005, 08:14 PM~3764317
> *good for frame wrapping and sheet metal....???
> *




Good for everything as long as you use the right size wire.  It burns some 3/8" up. :0


----------



## ride4life

NICE WORK--MY FAULT EXCELLENT WORK


----------



## Big Doe

Nothing special, but i just felt like posting pics. I got the front end back together and lined up. Just have to fix a few little dings in the hood and trunk and start sanding it for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Looking good Doe.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Props to both you guys!

It takes balls to roll a pink car :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 6 2005, 09:45 PM~3765082
> *Props to both you guys!
> 
> It takes balls to roll a pink car  :biggrin:
> *


Well im glad you can admire my balls :0 

Now this is what it really looks like once again in the sun. I guess i wont post anymore pics of the paint cuz the light in the garage makes it look gay


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 6 2005, 10:03 PM~3765263
> *Well im glad you can admire my balls  :0
> 
> Now this is what it really looks like once again in the sun. I guess i wont post anymore pics of the paint cuz the light in the garage makes it look gay
> *


ya, thats not pink at all, I'd say it's 









































dark pink!























:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Pinky The BigBody.......................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looks Good Doe Hell if it turns out pink then you can give it to your girl and build the other.......................................... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

fuck it if its pink or red it stil gonna be swangin :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 6 2005, 10:36 PM~3765579
> *fuck it if its pink or red it stil gonna be swangin  :0
> *


:thumbsup:

I've always thought you do a hell of a job on the paintwork!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 6 2005, 10:37 PM~3765591
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I've always thought you do a hell of a job on the paintwork!
> *


thanks man, just doing what i can to make em look good


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 6 2005, 10:36 PM~3765579
> *fuck it if its pink or red it stil gonna be swangin  :0
> *



You got that right.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 5 2005, 03:32 PM~3756856
> *ha, no thanks thats next on the to build list
> *


well forget you then i take back what i said :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 6 2005, 10:36 PM~3765579
> *fuck it if its pink or red it stil gonna be swangin  :0
> *


lets hope its red lol :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 7 2005, 05:57 PM~3770846
> *lets hope its red  lol :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s

:0


----------



## timdog57

More progress to come, I have been busy this week with other things and some family from out of town. I am going to be just making templates today and tomorrow so probably more progress Sunday.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2005, 09:45 AM~3775154
> *More progress to come, I have been busy this week with other things and some family from out of town.  I am going to be just making templates today and tomorrow so probably more progress Sunday.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 7 2005, 02:57 PM~3770846
> *lets hope its red  lol :biggrin:
> *



well L YEAH ITS gonna be red cheeks...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 8 2005, 11:53 AM~3775399
> *:uh:
> *


  

What did I do?

:dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s

go take some more pics :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 8 2005, 12:15 PM~3775850
> *
> 
> What did I do?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


more progress pics


----------



## Joe6pt0

I wouldn't worry about the color, I'm sure it looks more Red in real life :biggrin:

Those pearls are hard to capture in pictures, my prism flake has pearl mixed in it and it makes the blue look purplish in fake light :dunno:

Shit looks great, can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## timdog57

Well I didn't get much done today because I snapped like 3 centering bits off drilling the body mount holes. :angry: But I got one bottom side plated.


----------



## juandik

ted needs to get in gear.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 9 2005, 11:33 AM~3782191
> *ted needs to get in gear.
> *



Yep.........but so do I.


----------



## juandik

can you get me some of that cardboard i se in the back round?

i am not likeing the poster board any more. seems you can make the poster board do things that it is not so easy to make 1'4: plate do :banghead:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 09:20 AM~3782129
> *Well I didn't get much done today because I snapped like 3 centering bits off drilling the body mount holes.  :angry:  But I got one bottom side plated.
> *


she's lookin gooooood!!! hey whats the photoshopped black stuff?????


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 11:50 AM~3782287
> *she's lookin  gooooood!!!    hey whats the photoshopped black stuff?????
> *



What are you talking about? :ugh:

And Josh I can get some, but most of it isn't big enough for rear humps. I got that big piece from a porch swing box.


----------



## juandik

ok i thouhght it was something your work used for shipping.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 10:02 AM~3782341
> *What are you talking about?  :ugh:
> 
> And Josh I can get some, but most of it isn't big enough for rear humps.  I got that big piece from a porch swing box.
> *


[attachmentid=271170]the black in the pics... it looks like you blacked something out on the x- member,and the ft. of the frame aginst the wall???


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 11:58 AM~3782714
> *[attachmentid=271170]the black in the pics... it looks like you blacked something out on the x- member,and the rear of the frame aginst the wall???
> *


yeah, he does that to all his cross members :uh:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 11:58 AM~3782714
> *[attachmentid=271170]the black in the pics... it looks like you blacked something out on the x- member,and the ft. of the frame aginst the wall???
> *


I heard he was painting it black, so he wanted to photoshop it first to see how it'll look :dunno:


----------



## caranto

he must have a secret on splitting x-members!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Big Secret :thumbsdown:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 9 2005, 12:12 PM~3783129
> *Big Secret :thumbsdown:
> *


ooooohhhhhh :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 9 2005, 02:12 PM~3783129
> *Big Secret :thumbsdown:
> *



Don't you wish you knew? :0

But then again if you did know you wouldn't use it. :0


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 01:30 PM~3783562
> *Don't you wish you knew?  :0
> 
> But then again if you did know you wouldn't use it.  :0
> *


oh i guess he is a belly splitting hater!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 03:38 PM~3783604
> *oh i guess he is a belly splitting hater!!!!
> *



No he just doesn't know how or where to start. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 01:39 PM~3783611
> *No he just doesn't know how or where to start.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 9 2005, 02:38 PM~3783604
> *oh i guess he is a belly splitting hater!!!!
> *



No just messing with Tim...... I have no idea about Belly Spliting! or what Tim said


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 9 2005, 04:40 PM~3784010
> *No just messing with Tim......  I have no idea about Belly Spliting! or what Tim said
> *



In other words being a normal asshole. :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 03:43 PM~3784033
> *In other words being a normal asshole.  :biggrin:
> *



NOT ME....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 9 2005, 04:58 PM~3784102
> *NOT ME....
> *



No Never :uh:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 03:59 PM~3784111
> *No Never  :uh:
> *



You know I love you Brother! Car looking good


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 9 2005, 01:57 PM~3783037
> *I heard he was painting it black, so he wanted to photoshop it first to see how it'll look :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

does this one look any better to you guys :uh:


----------



## timdog57

fuschia? :dunno:


:biggrin:

I need to see it in person.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 06:48 PM~3784669
> *fuschia?  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> 
> I need to see it in person.
> *


NO I think its the same color as your truck


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2005, 06:54 PM~3784689
> *NO I think its the same color as your truck
> *



Which one. lol I know it is red.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 9 2005, 07:31 PM~3784825
> *Which one. lol  I know it is red.
> *


the dually


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man, Caranto's frame dont look as red as it does in person, I bet the color is tight.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 08:10 PM~3785022
> *Man, Caranto's frame dont look as red as it does in person, I bet the color is tight.
> *


thats ok im fixing that problem


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2005, 08:15 PM~3785041
> *thats ok im fixing that problem
> *


What problem, the color? Whats wrong with it????


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2005, 07:53 PM~3784958
> *the dually
> *



I know I was fucking with you. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

looks like the rubine red 1 shot i planned on using to accent some stripes on my lac


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2005, 05:43 PM~3784649
> *does this one look any better to you guys  :uh:
> *


looks like hot pink to me???

























:biggrin: j/p


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dont listen to them Doe! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 9 2005, 08:10 PM~3785022
> *Man, Caranto's frame dont look as red as it does in person, I bet the color is tight.
> *


the color WAS tight just not the look i am going for


----------



## dreday

Its funny- I bought me a frame off another Big Bodi in a junk yard. I went yesterday to take it to sandblast & they left half the fuckin suspension on. :angry: 
Thats cool though. Just extra parts I don't have to buy. I'll end up using them.
I'm doing a full frame wrap as well. Doe is a little ahead of me though. I gotta get all that shit they left on off so I can get it sandblasted & start the wrap. Whenever we finish I'll have to make a trip up to "Scrub City" to clowin w/ ya'll.
Keep this going. I love seeing the proceedure ya'll take as opposed to my own.

PS. Good looking work Tim. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 10 2005, 11:23 AM~3787675
> *Its funny- I bought me a frame off another Big Bodi in a junk yard. I went yesterday to take it to sandblast & they left half the fuckin suspension on. :angry:
> Thats cool though. Just extra parts I don't have to buy. I'll end up using them.
> I'm doing a full frame wrap as well. Doe is a little ahead of me though. I gotta get all that shit they left on off so I can get it sandblasted & start the wrap. Whenever we finish I'll have to make a trip up to "Scrub City" to clowin w/ ya'll.
> Keep this going. I love seeing the proceedure ya'll take as opposed to my own.
> 
> PS. Good looking work Tim. :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: Sounds good. Glad to see some more big bodies being done right. The suspension isnt really that big of a deal. I left mine on when i got it blasted so we could roll it. Just made it easier to transport.


----------



## Game-Over

Looking good. Tim what do you plan on doing for the rear mods? J/W


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 10 2005, 09:54 AM~3787772
> *:thumbsup: Sounds good. Glad to see some more big bodies being done right. The suspension isnt really that big of a deal. I left mine on when i got it blasted so we could roll it. Just made it easier to transport.
> *


Yeah, it is funny b/c I have a '93 show Lac that I'm doing a frame off on. It'll be Kandied out/ murals/ chrome undercarriage/ etc... 
Then I have another '93 Fleetwood that I'm doing a frame off on it to, but I'm building it for the street so I can swang the shit out of it. Kinda the same as you- a show Lac & a street Lac. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

You fuckers like it any better this color :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 06:05 PM~3793914
> *You fuckers like it any better this color  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Doe

something like this....






























[attachmentid=273031]


----------



## timdog57

two tone bitch. Gonna be off the hook. Hey I got some two tone thoughts for the Monte also. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 06:16 PM~3793965
> *two tone bitch.  Gonna be off the hook.  Hey I got some two tone thoughts for the Monte also.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

I think this.....
[attachmentid=273038]
Will look good with this....


----------



## JRO

oh fawk! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

doe is gettin dirty on these fools... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Off the hook. :0


----------



## Big Doe

Now i just need a black frame to sit it on :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 07:40 PM~3794370
> *Now i just need a black frame to sit it on  :biggrin:
> *



I got you homie. I have been running my ass off here lately. :angry: But more progress this week. I had a bad day last week, but I will be ready to roll on Tuesday.  Your moving too fast. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 08:12 PM~3794520
> *I got you homie.  I have been running my ass off here lately.  :angry:  But more progress this week.  I had a bad day last week, but I will be ready to roll on Tuesday.    Your moving too fast.  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good. And dont worry i will run out of gas soon. I have a bunch of other cars to paint so im trying to hurry up and get those out of the way so i can work on your shit.


----------



## WSL63

RED AND BLACK ATTACK WITH THE HAT TO MATCH.................. :biggrin: 

I HAVE BEEN READING DOE'S POSTS AND I HAVE SEEN THE JOHN-DOE-DIK?.........COMMING OUT IN HIM...................I PAINTED THIS SHIT..........ME........NOT..............YOU...........ME............... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SHOULD BE ONE HELL OF A YEAR......................06'  :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Sep 11 2005, 09:45 PM~3794984
> *RED AND BLACK ATTACK WITH THE HAT TO MATCH.................. :biggrin:
> 
> I HAVE BEEN READING DOE'S POSTS AND I HAVE SEEN THE JOHN-DOE-DIK?.........COMMING OUT IN HIM...................I PAINTED THIS SHIT..........ME........NOT..............YOU...........ME...............  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SHOULD BE ONE HELL OF A YEAR......................06'  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

funny shit. But we will definately have some good shit coming next year. I cant wait


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 10:05 PM~3795107
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> funny shit. But we will definately have some good shit coming next year. I cant wait
> *



I can't wait either. I get my motor this week and hopefully it will get started on after Curtis's car is done. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2005, 10:15 PM~3795153
> *I can't wait either.  I get my motor this week and hopefully it will get started on after Curtis's car is done.  :biggrin:
> *


damn i almost forgot about my motor :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2005, 05:54 PM~3784689
> *NO I think its the same color as your truck
> *



Strip all that shit off and paint it 79 chevy LUV red..........Yeahhhhhhhhhhh 

and call it "were's the luv"

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I know Doe you don't have to tell me im fucked  :biggrin: 

the caddy is look nice homie keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 10:16 PM~3795157
> *damn i almost forgot about my motor  :angry:
> *



Don't do that. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2005, 10:17 PM~3795164
> *Strip all that shit off and paint it 79 chevy LUV red..........Yeahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> and call it "were's the luv"
> 
> :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I know Doe you don't have to tell me im fucked    :biggrin:
> 
> the caddy is look nice homie keep it up  :thumbsup:
> *


fuck that i went thru enough colors.

I think that would go better on something older like a glasshouse :0

maybe we can even find you a heart shaped moon roof


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 09:23 PM~3795198
> *fuck that i went thru enough colors.
> 
> I think that would go better on something older like a glasshouse  :0
> 
> maybe we can even find you a heart shaped moon roof
> *



Hell yeah!!!!!! sounds great your hired when you wanna start :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 11 2005, 11:04 PM~3795397
> *Hell yeah!!!!!! sounds great your hired when you wanna start  :0  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as my frames done :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 10:05 PM~3795403
> *as soon as my frames done  :0
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looks fucking sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2005, 06:35 PM~3794058
> *I think this.....
> [attachmentid=273038]
> Will look good with this....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you going to run PITBULL?????


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 11:11 PM~3795442
> *Are you going to run PITBULL?????
> *



You bet your ass he is. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 11:11 PM~3795442
> *Are you going to run PITBULL?????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 12 2005, 06:00 AM~3796848
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Do it!


----------



## caranto

big doe don't order any wheels yet!!!! i will sell you mine ,once i change the color of my car for the 5th time!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 13 2005, 02:57 PM~3805853
> *big doe don't order any wheels yet!!!! i will sell you mine ,once i change the color of my car for the 5th time!!!!
> *



Quit your bitchin. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 13 2005, 02:57 PM~3805853
> *big doe don't order any wheels yet!!!! i will sell you mine ,once i change the color of my car for the 5th time!!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :roflmao:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 13 2005, 02:57 PM~3805853
> *big doe don't order any wheels yet!!!! i will sell you mine ,once i change the color of my car for the 5th time!!!!
> *


You better not change it now, damnit!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 13 2005, 02:57 PM~3805853
> *big doe don't order any wheels yet!!!! i will sell you mine ,once i change the color of my car for the 5th time!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

looks good doe....


----------



## timdog57

I just got done cutting all the templates for the crossmember and the bottom part of the frame. Hopefully some work pics tomorrow.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 09:17 AM~3812625
> *I just got done cutting all the templates for the crossmember and the bottom part of the frame.  Hopefully some work pics tomorrow.
> *


Hey Tim I just got this email at work and thought I would post it to you..... (remeber me talking about steel prices about to go up, here is why...

· Hydrogen production severely effected due to Hurricane Katrina, Air Products a major supplier of estimated 70% of US merchant usage had major facility in LA damaged by Katrina, Canadian operation scheduled for two month shutdown has declared Force Majuere, hydrogen is used in the finishing end for steel (annealing), CR and Coated products strongly effected, it is estimated 50% of hydrogen used in the galvanizing process comes from Air Products, LA,, unofficially, US Steel estimates 60% of finishing is effected. Winner Steel and The Techs are giving orders back, they have estimated 2 week reserve of Hydrogen,, SDI has purchased used equipment to make there own, expect it to be operational in two weeks.
· Scrap prices have risen $93 ton since 8-5-05, anticipate further increases in the days ahead
· Nucor has raised base prices $110/ton in the last 30 days ($80/ton in the period 8-22 to 8-29) to reflect rising scrap prices, look for possibly another $45 ton increase for October
· Lead times were late October, however Nucor, AK and SDI have "suspended order entry" to review incoming orders. 
· Estimated 9,000 tons/day of steel products comes through New Orleans, steel traders are looking to re route through Houston, Tampa or Great Lakes (note Great Lakes will close in 60 days).
· MSCI reports 3 month supply of metal for July, open orders increased by 25%, expect inventory levels to continue to drop below 3 month supply.
· Reconstruction vs New Construction- tragedy in Gulf Coast will have supplies and resources in US going to help this region vs business as usual for the rest of US.
· Chinese demand continues to grow, Japanese cutting back steel production in 4th quarter as US has done this year, Steel traders are positioning for upturn in steel demand for 2006. expect steel prices to rise gradually in 1st qtr 2006 and accelerate for 2nd qtr 2006 and soften 2nd half of year.

Don't throw up in your throat too much.. and you better go stock up on some steel soon!!!!


----------



## caranto

getting mine tomorrow


----------



## TWEEDY

any new pics????


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 14 2005, 10:17 AM~3812625
> *I just got done cutting all the templates for the crossmember and the bottom part of the frame.  Hopefully some work pics tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0+Sep 9 2005, 01:57 PM~3783037-->
> 
> 
> 
> I heard he was painting it black, so he wanted to photoshop it first to see how it'll look :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Sep 9 2005, 04:47 PM~3784429
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Damn, i was jokin about the black frame thing! Just me being a smartass about Tim's blackout on the frame pic! :biggrin:

I like the two tone, in fact it makes the red look waaaaaaaaay more red....or did you respray it??


----------



## SixFourClownin

I know you got something done last night timaaay!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 08:02 AM~3819366
> *I know you got something done last night timaaay!
> *


No not last night but going out there in a sec. I got a bunch of steel cut out for the X-member last night.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 09:23 AM~3819545
> *No not last night but going out there in a sec.  I got a bunch of steel cut out for the X-member last night.
> *


YES! I need to come out ther and check out your operation.


----------



## JBhydros

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 09:38 AM~3819858
> *YES! I need to come out ther and check out your operation.
> *


its pretty nice set up :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 15 2005, 10:38 AM~3819858
> *YES! I need to come out ther and check out your operation.
> *



Anytime homie.  And JB thanks. :biggrin: 


Ok so it may not look like much, but I got the whole center section on both sides done except for the body mount holes and a little welding. Also you can now see where I put the flat part on the insode frame rail to be able to get the hoses and such up in there easier. Plus started ro mock up the front steel.


----------



## badass 64

Aaaah, frame plating, I LOVE that shit!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 15 2005, 12:19 PM~3820415
> *Aaaah, frame plating, I LOVE that shit!!!
> *



I try to love it. :biggrin: I will have more done tomorrow I got some thing to take care of on the phone before I head to work.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 05:27 PM~3820463
> *I try to love it.  :biggrin:  I will have more done tomorrow I got some thing to take care of on the phone before I head to work.
> *


I'm sitting here picking black shit out my nose just from looking at those pics! LOL, or was it because I've just been working on my 96 Fleetwood frame? :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 15 2005, 12:33 PM~3820505
> *I'm sitting here picking black shit out my nose just from looking at those pics! LOL, or was it because I've just been working on my 96 Fleetwood frame? :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

I was blowing blakc shit out of my nose last night from using the plasma cutter too. I will probably have lung cancer by the time I am 35.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 05:35 PM~3820519
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> I was blowing blakc shit out of my nose last night from using the plasma cutter too.  I will probably have lung cancer by the time I am 35.
> *


Naw man, that shit is GOOD for ya! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

lookin good bro...but i did the bottom of my pockets in 1 piece :biggrin: j/k it's prolly stronger that way :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 15 2005, 01:07 PM~3820739
> *lookin good bro...but i did the bottom of my pockets in 1 piece :biggrin: j/k it's prolly stronger that way :biggrin:
> *



Sory master I messed up.  



:biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 11:35 AM~3820519
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> I was blowing blakc shit out of my nose last night from using the plasma cutter too.  I will probably have lung cancer by the time I am 35.
> *


i thought u were already 35   


















:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 15 2005, 01:28 PM~3820871
> *i thought u were already 35
> :biggrin:
> *



Dick :angry: 


I am only 27. :biggrin: You are a youngster.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 15 2005, 09:19 AM~3820415
> *Aaaah, frame plating, I LOVE that shit!!!
> *




well, get your euro ass down here and do my frames hahaha lol


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 15 2005, 06:35 PM~3820927
> *well, get your euro ass down here and do my frames hahaha lol
> *


What you got for me Nacho?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 12:31 PM~3820891
> *Dick  :angry:
> I am only 27.  :biggrin:  You are a youngster.
> *


damn u only got 4 years on me :0


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 15 2005, 11:47 AM~3821029
> *damn u only got 4 years on me  :0
> *


youngsta's :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

hey tim, let me know if you know of someone who needs a "timdog y-block" ..... i'm going to need a "timdog x-block" now  1" in ,2)3/4" out,1/2" return.


----------



## Swangin44s

Looks good, but wheres that body?? :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 15 2005, 07:56 AM~3819350
> *Damn, i was jokin about the black frame thing! Just me being a smartass about Tim's blackout on the frame pic! :biggrin:
> 
> I like the two tone, in fact it makes the red look waaaaaaaaay more red....or did you respray it??
> *


nope i resprayed the whole thing. Its a solid red now. Its a newer GM color cant remember the name. But this is what i came up with at first, the 2 tone but i wasnt sure. So the belly is red and the frame and motor will be black.


----------



## Big Doe

Get those spring pockets ready cuz im bout to order my More Bounce Coils :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

well my new rims came in today so i decided to test fit them. :0


----------



## juandik

somebody stop him :barf:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 08:12 PM~3823770
> *well my new rims came in today so i decided to test fit them.  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

what you guys dont like it? I got some old running boards off my truck i am gonna install tommorow. The frame is taking too long so i figured this would be wayy better :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 08:52 PM~3824017
> *what you guys dont like it? I got some old running boards off my truck i am gonna install tommorow. The frame is taking too long so i figured this would be wayy better  :biggrin:
> *



That hurt worse then seeing your car with those wheels under it.  :angry:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 06:12 PM~3823770
> *well my new rims came in today so i decided to test fit them.  :0
> *


Love that Flordia look. :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 09:45 PM~3824481
> *That hurt worse then seeing your car with those wheels under it.    :angry:
> *


it was a joke just like everything else i said


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 10:02 PM~3824612
> *it was a joke just like everything else i said
> *



I figure it was unless you wanted me to start welding roses cut out of metal from the plasma on your frame so you can paint them red. :biggrin: I will start cutting them now.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 15 2005, 10:04 PM~3824630
> *I figure it was unless you wanted me to start welding roses cut out of metal from the plasma on your frame so you can paint them red.  :biggrin:  I will start cutting them now.
> *


hahaha that will be sweet!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 10:17 PM~3824735
> *hahaha that will be sweet!
> *


I will cut them out tomorrow just in case. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

get anything done today fool?


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 07:12 PM~3823770
> *well my new rims came in today so i decided to test fit them.  :0
> *


:roflmao: reminds me of when i posted up that pic of Big Linc's linc on 20s when it was in my garage :roflmao:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 16 2005, 01:08 PM~3828405
> *:roflmao: reminds me of when i posted up that pic of Big Linc's linc on 20s when it was in my garage :roflmao:
> *


  :guns:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 16 2005, 01:27 PM~3828194
> *get anything done today fool?
> *



I had to come in to work early today. :angry:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 16 2005, 01:34 PM~3828518
> *I had to come in to work early today.  :angry:
> *


i know how that goes :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Doe

i still have a few dings to fix and a little more sanding and it will be about ready for paint. Hopefully sunday or monday


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2005, 05:12 PM~3823770
> *well my new rims came in today so i decided to test fit them.  :0
> *


ummm :ugh:


----------



## dreday

In this pic, the part that you have the ground clamped to, what is that for or why did you leave that on the rails instead of cutting it off as well? I don't have my frame where I can go look at it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Sep 17 2005, 10:04 AM~3832760
> *In this pic, the part that you have the ground clamped to, what is that for or why did you leave that on the rails instead of cutting it off as well? I don't have my frame where I can go look at it.
> *



That is the lower trailing arm mount. It will get plated around the end.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 17 2005, 08:10 AM~3832774
> *That is the lower trailing arm mount.  It will get plated around the end.
> *


oooooo, duh. I guess I would have realized that if I had my frame within reach. Now I feel like a dumbass. :angry: 
Tim, you didn't answer my PM, unless you don't wanna tell....


----------



## juandik

i am close to splitting ted belly but i am not allowed to post pics .also can you get you welding hood out the wwy so i can get an idea on where i need to go.
.
.
..
.
i need a porto power


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 17 2005, 10:36 AM~3832821
> *i am close to splitting ted belly but i am not allowed to post pics .also can you get you welding hood out the wwy so i can get an idea on where i need to go.
> .
> .
> ..
> .
> i need a porto power
> *



My welding hood? OHHHHH Whoops. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 17 2005, 12:47 PM~3833130
> *My welding hood?  OHHHHH Whoops.  :biggrin:
> *


Almost sliped up there Timaaay! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn i have been working on the body since about 9 a.m. but it is almost ready to spray the sealer on. It was a bitch getting everything masked up perfect so no overspray gets on the belly or anything. If you look it has plastic taped from the body to the floor. 

I should have some good pics tonight


----------



## timdog57

I bet that Dolly helps you a lot more than trying to do that at actual ride hieght.


----------



## 187_Regal

it may be a benefit for gettin those bottom panels but how the hell you gonna spray the roof with it up that high?


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 18 2005, 01:55 PM~3837894
> *it may be a benefit for gettin those bottom panels but how the hell you gonna spray the roof with it up that high?
> *


The roof is vinyl homie.


----------



## Big Doe

yea it works out great on the dolly. Now if i had to apint the roof i would be screwed.

Here is where ia m at now, i sealed it and 2 coats of red base.....
I will post more when its done


----------



## fleetwoodmack

is it done? :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

Well these pics suck its still foggy as fuck but you get the idea....


----------



## Big Doe

Paints not done, just the first part of it  

But it looks pretty slick


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

damn man, thats awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

i like it. looks good :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## HiLow

looking good


----------



## BigLinc

still looks like "hot pink"
























j/p


----------



## CaptainNasty

shit looks good doe!!!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Doe, are you and your girl trying to have matching cars? :biggrin: 

Looks good man, glad to see you moving along. Now only if Timmy could catch up? J/J :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 18 2005, 02:40 PM~3837812
> *I bet that Dolly helps you a lot more than trying to do that at actual ride hieght.
> *


That is actual ride height since he's doin 26s :biggrin:














oh and it looks good doe


----------



## caranto

da shit!!!!!! go cards!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 19 2005, 07:38 AM~3841393
> *Doe, are you and your girl trying to have matching cars? :biggrin:
> 
> Looks good man, glad to see you moving along.  Now only if Timmy could catch up?  J/J  :0    :biggrin:
> *



I know I am slow.  But having a 40 hr per week plus job doesn't help. Not to mention taking care of other things, but more progress this week.  

Body is looking good.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 19 2005, 01:33 PM~3842773
> *I know I am slow.    But having a 40 hr per week plus job doesn't help.  Not to mention taking care of other things, but more progress this week.
> 
> Body is looking good.
> *


damn 40 hours! I worked 60 hours last week and still got the thing painted! :0 

I know the frame will get done before too long. Then we can start on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Nooo this one is far from pink. Its a bright ass cherry red. Its called "super Red" Its about the color of Tim's dually.


----------



## Game-Over

Looks good as hell


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 19 2005, 05:12 PM~3844312
> *damn 40 hours! I worked 60 hours last week and still got the thing painted!  :0
> 
> I know the frame will get done before too long. Then we can start on the monte  :biggrin:
> *



You know it will get done soon. It is just a long process when I have to start and stop because of time. But when it does get done. :0


----------



## Stickz

Looks nice


----------



## big pimpin

Big Doe REALLY don't sleep.....I'm such a lazy bitch. :tears:


----------



## PINKONIA

:thumbsup: ....looks great....what should everyone exspect? its another BIG DOE PAINT JOB! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

God damn! that shit is HOT! I really like the 2 tone!


----------



## OURLIFE

nice job doe shit lookin good.....


----------



## Big Doe

Heres a few more i took today after work....


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 19 2005, 09:25 PM~3846059
> *Heres a few more i took today after work....
> *


looking good


----------



## Big Doe

and then...... :0


----------



## timdog57

You the man Doe. :0 We are going to have fun putting this thing back together VEEEERRRRRRRYYYYYYY Carefully. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looks like your going to do patterns? :dunno:


----------



## Mastodon

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 20 2005, 03:30 AM~3848651
> *Looks like your going to do patterns? :dunno:
> *


striping :dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal

i am gonna guess silver leafing?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 20 2005, 02:21 PM~3850581
> *i am gonna guess silver leafing?
> *


your the closest......


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 06:21 PM~3852328
> *your the closest......
> *



How about gold leaf?. :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 20 2005, 06:30 PM~3852396
> *How about gold leaf?.  :biggrin:
> *


gold teef?


----------



## Big Doe

nah no gold on this one. Its silver for now but i might do something to it....

Damn this shit takes forever and makes a mess :uh: 
If you look close you can see where the size is on before the leaf..
[attachmentid=283607]


----------



## Big Doe

I went ahead and turned a section to get the feal for it....


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

nice man nice. you going to candy over top of the leaf?


----------



## enough_talkin

leafing takes a min to get the feel for...we do alot of leafing at work...looks like you are a fast learner though.... 

cars gonna look nice man


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 20 2005, 10:36 PM~3853926
> *nice man nice. you going to candy over top of the leaf?
> *


i dunno man thinkin about it. Or maybe just on the hood and trunk? Or do it all? Shit i cant decide but i better soon.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 20 2005, 10:36 PM~3853935
> *leafing takes a min to get the feel for...we do alot of leafing at work...looks like you are a fast learner though....
> 
> cars gonna look nice man
> *


Its a lot of work. But i think i got the hang of it for the most part. As long as i dont get in a hurry its cool. It just takes a lot of patience and time to get it right.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 10:38 PM~3853947
> *i dunno man thinkin about it. Or maybe just on the hood and trunk? Or do it all? Shit i cant decide but i better soon.
> *


i think it would make it pop off you know now i can be like what up blood hahahahahaha j/p


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 20 2005, 10:39 PM~3853957
> *i think it would make it pop off you know now i can be like what up blood hahahahahaha j/p
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

:biggrin: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 20 2005, 10:42 PM~3853980
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


you wont be laughing for long when i nose up with you ass next year :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 10:45 PM~3854001
> *you wont be laughing for long when i nose up with you ass next year  :0
> *


oh shit bro give me a lil while then we can do this i got something up my sleeves and it is not money hahahahahahahaha and fool i like your ride .you gonna chrome the undercarrage on this one?


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 09:39 PM~3853956
> *Its a lot of work. But i think i got the hang of it for the most part. As long as i dont get in a hurry its cool. It just takes a lot of patience and time to get it right.
> *


we letter alot of firetrucks at work, 3 days to finish leafing one.....as long as those checks dont bounce it dont matter though


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 20 2005, 10:46 PM~3854020
> *oh shit bro give me a lil while then we can do this i got something up my sleeves and it is not money hahahahahahahaha and fool i like your ride .you gonna chrome the undercarrage on this one?
> *


if i keep it long enough yes :biggrin: I dont want to do it all right now im just worried about getting it together and looking nice and working for next summer. I plan to do the a-arms and some other little shit but it will all be detailed out otherwise.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Sep 20 2005, 10:47 PM~3854029
> *we letter alot of firetrucks at work, 3 days to finish leafing one.....as long as those checks dont bounce it dont matter though
> *


Damn i wish i had the skills to do that $$$ The guy who does most of my striping said he charges like 500 for one door.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Sep 20 2005, 09:46 PM~3854020
> *oh shit bro give me a lil while then we can do this i got something up my sleeves and it is not money hahahahahahahaha and fool i like your ride .you gonna chrome the undercarrage on this one?
> *



your not talking about the @ $**% with the F#*&$W)(@# T*$M ???? :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 10:49 PM~3854049
> *if i keep it long enough yes  :biggrin:  I dont want to do it all right now im just worried about getting it together and looking nice and working for next summer. I plan to do the a-arms and some other little shit but it will all be detailed out otherwise.
> *


cool man your cars are always nice to me man.


----------



## dlinehustler

Big Doe's Garage :worship: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 20 2005, 10:54 PM~3854098
> *Big Doe's Garage  :worship:  :wave:
> *


Home of the 44" Moonroof :0


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 09:59 PM~3854150
> *Home of the 44" Moonroof  :0
> *



 don't think I forgot :0 :cheesy:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 09:52 PM~3854078
> *Damn i wish i had the skills to do that $$$ The guy who does most of my striping said he charges like 500 for one door.
> *


last one was about $2600 and that was just a 1'' strip circling, leaf is just plain expensive to begin with, alot of overhead when you mess with it....you think its hard putting on....try taking it off :0 

only had to do that once and im thankful for that 

oh yeah and we lettered the front, both doors, and down the sides...the leaf job along didnt run the bill up that high...hand lettering is time consuming as well


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 20 2005, 10:53 PM~3854087
> *your not talking about the @ $**% with the F#*&$W)(@# T*$M ???? :cheesy:
> *


SSSSSHHHHHHH man lol.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 20 2005, 09:59 PM~3854150
> *Home of the 44" Moonroof  :0
> *



In your state! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Looking good Doe!


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=284118]
i got a 44" too :0


----------



## timdog57

Got some work done today, but I am in the middle of switching internet providers and can't get online from home to post pics. More progrees tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 21 2005, 09:35 AM~3855952
> *[attachmentid=284118]
> i got a 44" too :0
> *


i dont  

You're not scared to post the pics now :0


----------



## caranto

:biggrin: the pic is how it was when you seen it last, supposed to finish it tonight.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 21 2005, 04:21 PM~3858362
> *:biggrin:  the pic is how it was when you seen it last, supposed to finish it tonight.
> *


well like i told you its pretty close like that. Its gonna be nice and sturdy when its done tho


----------



## Big Doe

Well Caranto is cracking the whip so i better go work on the leafing. I will get some pics up tonight...


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 04:56 PM~3858602
> *Well Caranto is cracking the whip so i better go work on the leafing. I will get some pics up tonight...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

I will have pics up tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 04:56 PM~3858602
> *Well Caranto is cracking the whip so i better go work on the leafing. I will get some pics up tonight...
> *


pics pics pics :0


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 19 2005, 03:38 PM~3844553
> *Big Doe REALLY don't sleep.....I'm such a lazy bitch.  :tears:
> *


Tell me about it, every time I check this thread I act like Im gonna get up and do something with mine then I stand up and say ahhh tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

im working on this as we speak...2-tone for the leaf too :0


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 08:43 PM~3860440
> *:0
> *


I'll see that :0 and raise you 3 more :0 :0 :0


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

some more....


----------



## timdog57

You da man Doe. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

damn im almost done. I just have to Sand the clear on the leaf, tape the outline off and stripe it, come back and scuff that up, then spray more clear. Then i just have to sand the whole thing back down and buff it. :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 10:13 PM~3861117
> *You da man Doe.  :biggrin:
> *


you will be da man when its sittin on that tank frame :biggrin:


----------



## JBhydros

Looking good Doe :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JBhydros_@Sep 21 2005, 10:15 PM~3861134
> *Looking good Doe  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## PantyDropper

i like it. looks good


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 10:14 PM~3861124
> *you will be da man when its sittin on that tank frame  :biggrin:
> *



I am trying homie.  I will be welding my ass off for the next 3 days. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 21 2005, 10:16 PM~3861145
> *i like it. looks good
> *


you need some magenta leaf on the linc :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 10:17 PM~3861151
> *you need some magenta leaf on the linc  :0
> *


they make it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 10:17 PM~3861149
> *I am trying homie.    I will be welding my ass off for the next 3 days.  :0
> *


good, if i dont run into any snags i will have this body done by the weekend. Then i can buff it later. Then i can just focus on the frame for the next couple months


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 21 2005, 10:19 PM~3861158
> *they make it
> *


no you gotta get silver or gold then candy over it like i did :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 10:19 PM~3861160
> *good, if i dont run into any snags i will have this body done by the weekend. Then i can buff it later. Then i can just focus on the frame for the next couple months
> *



Actually the frame shouldn't be to hard to paint with a rotiseree. :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 10:20 PM~3861166
> *no you gotta get silver or gold then candy over it like i did  :0
> *


cool


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2005, 10:20 PM~3861171
> *Actually the frame shouldn't be to hard to paint with a rotiseree.  :0
> *


no it would take half the time to smooth and paint.


----------



## SixFourClownin

OH SHIT! Thats clean as FUCK!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 21 2005, 10:24 PM~3861205
> *OH SHIT! Thats clean as FUCK!
> *


yes it is :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 21 2005, 10:24 PM~3861205
> *OH SHIT! Thats clean as FUCK!
> *


hey post jasons wheel sin my topic not his :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

that shits lookin good doe, keep it up


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 21 2005, 08:56 PM~3861449
> *hey post jasons wheel sin my topic not his  :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=285259] :0


----------



## big pimpin

Doe ......did you have any problem applying the paint directly to the leafing???


----------



## timdog57

A little work done. Got some more templates cut also.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2005, 10:09 AM~3864164
> *A little work done.  Got some more templates cut also.
> *


damn welding jacket again!!!!!! wheres the inspection holes!!!!!! :biggrin: oh yeah the lead will run out when you fill the frame! :biggrin: j/k looks good


----------



## YellowAmigo

looks real nice Doe.... can't wait to see it in person


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 22 2005, 12:44 PM~3864403
> *damn welding jacket again!!!!!!    wheres the inspection holes!!!!!! :biggrin: oh yeah the lead will run out when you fill the frame! :biggrin: j/k looks good
> *



That is the only thing I hate about drilling the holes for the mounts is you have to flip it like 20 times.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2005, 12:58 PM~3864968
> *That is the only thing I hate about drilling the holes for the mounts is you have to flip it like 20 times.
> *



HEAVY I'M SURE :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Sep 22 2005, 02:19 PM~3865118
> *HEAVY I'M SURE :angry:
> *



Beyond Heavy. :angry: I will have to flip again after this weekend hopefully. If not his weekend Definetly next.


----------



## Game-Over

phat


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 22 2005, 10:57 AM~3863797
> *Doe ......did you have any problem applying the paint directly to the leafing???
> *


nope. I just use reg. auto clear. I have sprayed it and brushed it on with no probs.


----------



## Big Doe

I got most of the outlining done tonight. should have it recleared soon


----------



## timdog57

Damn that looks good. :0


----------



## Bigthangs

Hey Tim how do you plan on putting in the middle body mount with it all boxed


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Sep 22 2005, 09:35 PM~3867829
> *Hey Tim how do you plan on putting in the middle body mount with it all boxed
> *



I measured and marked the center before I fully boxed it.


----------



## Bigthangs

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 22 2005, 08:39 PM~3867862
> *I measured and marked the center before I fully boxed it.
> *


Im meant the howare you goin to put in that middle body mount inside the frame are you gonna cut a slot inside the frame then put the bolt thru from the bottom.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey Doe, are you doing the striping? (outlines)


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 22 2005, 10:47 PM~3868292
> *Hey Doe, are you doing the striping? (outlines)
> *


yea i have done everything to the body so far by myself. But i had a little help from my buddies at 3M (tape)


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 22 2005, 10:52 PM~3868307
> *yea i have done everything to the body so far by myself. But i had a little help from my buddies at 3M (tape)
> *


LOL, Im impressed! :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

Man doe that car is gonna look mean as fuck . tight as hell man .


----------



## caranto

looks good bro!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Bigthangs_@Sep 22 2005, 10:44 PM~3868271
> *Im meant the howare you goin to put in that middle body mount inside the frame are you gonna cut a slot inside the frame then put the bolt thru from the bottom.
> *



The hole will be big enough to fit the body mount through.


----------



## Big Doe

Damn as bad as i wanted to rest tonight, i couldnt do it. I just had to get this thing finished. So here it is 3 more coats of clear later....


----------



## Big Doe

My batts. were goin dead on my camera so some of the red looks orange :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s

Wow guys, you really came together on this, it loooks amazing! I love the 2 tone, one of the best choices of coulor to use! I love it, the wheels will look amazing too, great job guys, keep it up! :thumbsup: thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

THATS HOT!


----------



## cdznutz42069

fucken beautifull!


----------



## Big Doe

glad y'all like it :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2005, 10:24 PM~3874834
> *glad y'all like it  :biggrin:
> *


FUCKING KENTUCKIANS! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 23 2005, 10:57 PM~3875001
> *FUCKING KENTUCKIANS! :biggrin:
> *


yea i had to throw that in :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2005, 11:00 PM~3875020
> *yea i had to throw that in  :biggrin:
> *


Doe, I am foreal impressed. :thumbsup: I want to come check it out for myself, Im free tomorrow!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 23 2005, 11:02 PM~3875035
> *Doe, I am foreal impressed. :thumbsup: I want to come check it out for myself, Im free tomorrow!
> *


Who ever wants to see it you all should plan a field trip tommorow and come check it out. I know tim will want to join in. I wont be home until like 4:00 i have to work


----------



## 509Rider

Cant wait to see this together, nice work Doe.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2005, 11:29 PM~3875199
> *Who ever wants to see it you all should plan a field trip tommorow and come check it out. I know tim will want to join in. I wont be home until like 4:00 i have to work
> *


:cheesy: Maybee I will stop by! Tim hit me up, Becca can pack our lunch, ham and cheese cool, dont worry I got the Motts apple sauce already packed,  I got you homie! :biggrin:


----------



## payfred




----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2005, 10:29 PM~3875199
> *Who ever wants to see it you all should plan a field trip tommorow and come check it out. I know tim will want to join in. I wont be home until like 4:00 i have to work
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....Doe is the man......every car I see him build/or paint get better and better uffin: uffin:


----------



## HiLow

very nice


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2005, 10:24 PM~3874834
> *glad y'all like it  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

you gonna paint 

louisville y'all on the car?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2005, 07:53 PM~3874339
> *Damn as bad as i wanted to rest tonight, i couldnt do it. I just had to get this thing finished. So here it is 3 more coats of clear later....
> *


looks good bro!


----------



## orange

daaaamn that looks sexeh! :biggrin: lol

cant wait to see that suker in the sunshine tho, its gonna look even better.. after all flourescent lighting always fuks up nice paint (looks at LRM and BLVD)

anyways, yoo better with some trophies for this ride, or we'll beat them judges with their own "whatever-the-fuk-they-use" lmao:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Sep 24 2005, 08:07 AM~3876452
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> you gonna paint
> 
> louisville y'all on the car?
> *


shhhh dont let my big secret out. It was supposed to be a suprise  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

damn looks badass


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 25 2005, 09:47 AM~3880397
> *damn looks badass
> *


thanks


----------



## BigBoyTransporting

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 09:05 AM~3880421
> *thanks
> *


we know hes good but stop giving him all these good comments..hes head going to get to big.. :biggrin: 


came back to look at the paint again..looks beautiful! diffrent but ME LIKE!


----------



## Game-Over

Looks very nice


----------



## badass 64

This topic is now peeped over 18.000 times! Looks like that is gonna be one famous Fleetwood ones it's done. :0


----------



## BigLinc

:0 looks damn good


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Sep 25 2005, 10:10 AM~3880434
> *we know hes good but stop giving him all these good comments..hes head going to get to big.. :biggrin:
> came back to look at the paint again..looks beautiful! diffrent but ME LIKE!
> *


haha i dont think its like that

And yes i know its different. Thats what i was going for. Im just glad eveyone else likes it too. I have had every kind of paint you can think of so i thought it would be cool to do something different this time.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™

:cheesy:


----------



## badass 64

Are you doing any custom work on the rear end? What size strokes you runnin'?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 25 2005, 12:54 PM~3880845
> *Are you doing any custom work on the rear end? What size strokes you runnin'?
> *


as far as the rear end itself i dont know yet. But the mounts will be "adjusted" a little bit. Strokes are 22" telescopic.


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 05:57 PM~3880864
> *as far as the rear end itself i dont know yet. But the mounts will be "adjusted"  a little bit. Strokes are 22" telescopic.
> *


Sounds nice, those rearends are easy to trick compared to the X-frames I must say. I'm running telescopics in my Fleetwood too...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 25 2005, 01:02 PM~3880878
> *Sounds nice, those rearends are easy to trick compared to the X-frames I must say. I'm running telescopics in my Fleetwood too...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

The car looks good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 06:06 PM~3880892
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I think our cars will be done around the same time pretty much, you guys do great work, love to follow your progress...


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 25 2005, 11:02 AM~3880878
> *I'm running telescopics in my Fleetwood too...
> *


Same here. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 25 2005, 01:10 PM~3880902
> *The car looks good man! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, Now where are the pics of yours? :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Sep 25 2005, 01:14 PM~3880914
> *I think our cars will be done around the same time pretty much, you guys do great work, love to follow your progress...
> *


Thats good. So whens your impala gonna be done? Cuz i have to start on mine once i get this beast finished.


----------



## Daniel son

MAN, IM LOVIN THIS FLEETWOOD, VERY, VERY NICE...


----------



## Big Doe

Heres a few since i untaped it. I started putting the doors back together. But i have to round up some more clips for the window tracks  Im just trying to get it half way together on the outside because i am gonna have to park it outside real soon. And it will probably be sitting for a few months while i work on other things.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 66impala_@Sep 25 2005, 05:31 PM~3881807
> *MAN, IM LOVIN THIS FLEETWOOD, VERY, VERY NICE...
> *


thanks, but there is a LOT more to come  

here are the new belly pics from the second time around :uh:


----------



## Stickz

Nice


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 04:33 PM~3881818
> *Heres a few since i untaped it. I started putting the doors back together. But i have to round up some more clips for the window tracks    Im just trying to get it half way together on the outside because i am gonna have to park it outside real soon. And it will probably be sitting for a few months while i work on other things.
> *


outside?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Sep 25 2005, 06:45 PM~3882121
> *outside?
> *


yea my garage is only so big. Im kinda at a stand still until the frame gets done then i have a ton of shit to do to it.

I have to start on a linc. this week for a paint job. Then i boguth a chevy truck for my new daily and i need to find time to do some body work and shit to it so i can start driving it.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 07:12 PM~3882265
> *yea my garage is only so big. Im kinda at a stand still until the frame gets done then i have a ton of shit to do to it.
> 
> I have to start on a linc. this week for a paint job. Then i boguth a chevy truck for my new daily and i need to find time to do some body work and shit to it so i can start driving it.
> *


who's car u painting (lincoln) :uh:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 05:33 PM~3881818
> *Heres a few since i untaped it. I started putting the doors back together. But i have to round up some more clips for the window tracks    Im just trying to get it half way together on the outside because i am gonna have to park it outside real soon. And it will probably be sitting for a few months while i work on other things.
> *


You should make some posters of that and sell them on here. :biggrin: 

Lookin great man. Cant wait to see it all together. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 06:12 PM~3882265
> *yea my garage is only so big. Im kinda at a stand still until the frame gets done then i have a ton of shit to do to it.
> 
> I have to start on a linc. this week for a paint job. Then i boguth a chevy truck for my new daily and i need to find time to do some body work and shit to it so i can start driving it.
> *


need to ad on!!


----------



## LowSider

badass buildup keep the new pictures poppin :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 10:28 PM~3881795
> *Thats good. So whens your impala gonna be done? Cuz i have to start on mine once i get this beast finished.
> *


...Well, that was my plan too! I'm getting down as soon as the Fleetwood is finished. :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

hey atleast when you push it outside you will have a nice yard ornament.......LOL


----------



## OneStopCustoms

awesome job guys!!!


----------



## timdog57

More Frame pics tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

last night in the garage for a long time :tears:


----------



## timdog57

Hopefully not too long.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 26 2005, 09:27 PM~3889748
> *
> 
> Hopefully not too long.
> *


im hoping. Im gonna keep my fingers crossed that everything else goes smooth.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 25 2005, 10:14 PM~3883185
> *who's car u painting (lincoln) :uh:
> *


Brent from outkast its an 89 tho dont worry :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 26 2005, 12:16 PM~3885846
> *hey atleast when you push it outside you will have a nice yard ornament.......LOL
> *


well its not that it wont look nice, just odd sitting up in the air. Im sure my neighbors get tired of looking at my 2 trucks, my trailer, my 2 fleetwoods, my 59, and my girls 2 cars :uh: Oh yea and the lincoln in the garage im painting :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2005, 09:37 PM~3889828
> *well its not that it wont look nice, just odd sitting up in the air. Im sure my neighbors get tired of looking at my 2 trucks, my trailer, my 2 fleetwoods, my 59, and my girls 2 cars  :uh:  Oh yea and the lincoln in the garage im painting  :biggrin:
> *


tell um to turn thier trailor!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2005, 09:34 PM~3889801
> *im hoping. Im gonna keep my fingers crossed that everything else goes smooth.
> *



Smooth would be the key word after the frame is done. That is a lot of grinding. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 26 2005, 09:49 PM~3889930
> *Smooth would be the key word after the frame is done.  That is a lot of grinding.  :biggrin:
> *


that one of my big concerns. I just hope i dont hit any more 2 month detours and loose interest :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

:uh:


> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 26 2005, 09:48 PM~3889920
> *tell um to turn thier trailor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Dino

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2005, 09:16 PM~3889672
> *last night in the garage for a long time  :tears:
> *



that ain't right doe. i hope it gets work out fast for you.


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2005, 09:35 PM~3889814
> *Brent from outkast its an 89 tho dont worry  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: sounds like he was worried there for a minute didn't it? :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mrs Cheeks_@Sep 26 2005, 10:19 PM~3890242
> *:roflmao: sounds like he was worried there for a minute didn't it?  :0
> *


 :roflmao: thats what it sounded like to me :0


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2005, 10:25 PM~3890293
> *:roflmao: thats what it sounded like to me  :0
> *


Now he'll be able to sleep tonight. (which is good for me because he won't keep me up all night on here, playing poker on the computer, tossing & turning in the bed, etc.) :biggrin: 

actually he's sitting here now denying it all...he said he aint sweating nothing.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2005, 02:25 PM~3881786
> *thanks, Now where are the pics of yours?  :0
> *


Jason just got them up for me ! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Pic pics pics. :cheesy: 

I got some work done. Only 2 more pieces to cut and weld up and it is done from the front of the door back. :biggrin: Check out the detailed pic of the belly split also. :0


----------



## loriding69

lac looking good doe! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 11:18 AM~3893357
> *Pic pics pics.  :cheesy:
> 
> I got some work done.  Only 2 more pieces to cut and weld up and it is done from the front of the door back.  :biggrin:    Check out the detailed pic of the belly split also.  :0
> *


You ass! Move the jacket! :angry: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Looks good Timaaaay!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 27 2005, 12:10 PM~3893679
> *You ass! Move the jacket! :angry: :biggrin: :thumbsup: Looks good Timaaaay!
> *



Shit I can't believe I left that stuff in the way again. :biggrin: Thanks Curtis.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 26 2005, 08:36 PM~3890880
> *Jason just got it up for me ! :thumbsup:
> *




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: see, that's that Kentucky shit i'm talking about... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 11:22 AM~3894154
> *Shit I can't believe I left that stuff in the way again.  :biggrin:  Thanks Curtis.
> *


 :banghead: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Sep 27 2005, 02:33 PM~3894725
> *:banghead:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 3onthree

how long you been welding tim cuz those beads look good


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Sep 27 2005, 05:13 PM~3895952
> *how long you been welding tim cuz those beads look good
> *


Self taught about 7-8 years now. Didn't get the hang of it till the last 4 years or so. Thanks


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Sep 27 2005, 10:26 AM~3894186
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: see, that's that Kentucky shit i'm talking about...  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats my bad !! "Jason has got my pictures downsized. He then posted them in the topic called "The Test" ! Diddent mean to put out the wrong message! :twak:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn Tim the frame is lookin awesome. It has come a long ass way since we flipped it the first time :biggrin: 

Here are the pics of the body in its final resting place until it meets the new frame one day...


----------



## Big Doe

if you look close at the filthy ass roof you can see the moon roof :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, that bitch looks good Doe, I cant wait (I know you cant either) too see that on the frame and rolling!!!!! 

Are you chroming the suspension?


----------



## lv93fleetwood

Not crazy about 2 tone paint jobs, but it does look good.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 07:56 PM~3897212
> *Damn Tim the frame is lookin awesome. It has come a long ass way since we flipped it the first time  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are the pics of the body in its final resting place until it meets the new frame one day...
> *



Thanks man, It will need to flipped again soon. I also need to see how you want to set the suspension up. Do you want it to lock up fully with the telescopics? :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 27 2005, 08:11 PM~3897333
> *Thanks man,  It will need to flipped again soon.  I also need to see how you want to set the suspension up.  Do you want it to lock up fully with the telescopics?  :0
> *


 :dunno: it would be nice i can always chain it down some if its too much.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lv93fleetwood_@Sep 27 2005, 08:09 PM~3897317
> *Not crazy about 2 tone paint jobs, but it does look good.
> *


well its just something no one else will have. I have another car with tan guts i was jsut gonna do it all red and swap the guts but there are a million fleets with that combo. At least this will stand out. It will look a lot better with a new black top but i cant do much about that with it 10 feet in the air.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 27 2005, 08:03 PM~3897274
> *Damn, that bitch looks good Doe, I cant wait (I know you cant either) too see that on the frame and rolling!!!!!
> 
> Are you chroming the suspension?
> *


yes it will have chrome on the bottom. I just dont know how much yet depends on who i find to do the chrome, which i still need to find someone. Im just gonna do the basics for now because i have so much expensive ass shit left to buy, Im just trying to get the complete for next season then i can add more chrome after that.


----------



## Davey

i really like the paintwork! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 3onthree

when i saw you were doing two tone at first i was like :uh: , but i have to admit that looks fuckin badass and different too :thumbsup:


----------



## lv93fleetwood

Looking forward to seeing more progress pics. Great job so far.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Davey_@Sep 27 2005, 08:26 PM~3897450
> *i really like the paintwork!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2005, 07:16 PM~3889672
> *last night in the garage for a long time  :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You are running chrome rockers but no fender spears right?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2005, 09:58 PM~3898249
> *You are running chrome rockers but no fender spears right?
> *


no no its getting all the chrome. I just have to buff it first. And i need to order all the "spears" new


----------



## Skim

I cant wait to see the finished product. Definitely unique.


----------



## 187_Regal

looks even better in person..... :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 28 2005, 09:23 AM~3900768
> *looks even better in person..... :0
> *


Damn you, when did you go look at it, I wanted to see it for myself too! :angry:


----------



## 187_Regal

all you gotta do is call him and talk to him, i stopped in yesterday....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 08:22 PM~3897423
> *yes it  will have chrome on the bottom. I just dont know how much yet depends on who i find to do the chrome, which i still need to find someone. Im just gonna do the basics for now because i have so much expensive ass shit left to buy, Im just trying to get the complete for next season then i can add more chrome after that.
> *


I know someone, the guy that did all my suspension (springs, upper control arms, trailing arms, panhard bar, banana bar) I mean he can do it all, and it looks good, I can bring you a sample up to the shop or you can look back some pages on my topic. :thumbsup: let me know, just thought I would pass on the hook up.


----------



## Joe6pt0

I haven't looked in awhile but damn. 

Doe - car looks awesome, nice leaf job. I think it helps the transition of the 2 tone paint :thumbsup:

Tim - frame is looking great, best one so far! Everything looks good and no griding has been done yet :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Joe5pt0_@Sep 28 2005, 01:02 PM~3901902
> *I haven't looked in awhile but damn.
> 
> Doe - car looks awesome, nice leaf job. I think it helps the transition of the 2 tone paint :thumbsup:
> 
> Tim - frame is looking great, best one so far! Everything looks good and no griding has been done yet :0
> *



Thanks homie I do what I can  It should be a tank. :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 10:46 AM~3902213
> *Thanks homie I do what I can    I should be a tank.  :biggrin:
> *


Dam Tim and Doe are doing the dam thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 28 2005, 01:49 PM~3902255
> *Dam Tim and Doe are doing the dam thing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie just trying to show everyone that Louisville has clean cars.  Thanks for holding it down for Louisville also. :biggrin:


----------



## uce 80 coupe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 12:38 PM~3903032
> *Thanks homie just trying to show everyone that Louisville has clean cars.    Thanks for holding it down for Louisville also.  :biggrin:
> *


We got to hold it down lowridin getting skimpy round here


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Sep 28 2005, 03:42 PM~3903056
> *We got to hold it down lowridin getting skimpy round here
> *


i agree :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

I think next year should be a good time !


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 28 2005, 06:22 PM~3904071
> *I think next year should be a good time !
> *



:thumbsup: 

Damn skippy.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 28 2005, 12:40 PM~3901731
> *I know someone, the guy that did all my suspension (springs, upper control arms, trailing arms, panhard bar, banana bar) I mean he can do it all, and it looks good, I can bring you a sample up to the shop or you can look back some pages on my topic. :thumbsup: let me know, just thought I would pass on the hook up.
> *


i'd like to see how they do on the control arms, Im just leary about taking my shit out of town now :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 28 2005, 07:37 PM~3904529
> *i'd like to see how they do on the control arms, Im just leary about taking my shit out of town now  :angry:
> *


  

Yeah really they were pretty too. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 07:51 PM~3904617
> *
> 
> Yeah really they were pretty too.  :angry:
> *


WERE


----------



## SixFourClownin

I will have my control arms back this weekend (1 week turnaround :biggrin: ) your more than welcome to come take a look, one of the guys in the club is cool with the plater and he said they look good as fuck, so we will see, I know for sure there will be pics up on my topic.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 28 2005, 06:22 PM~3904071
> *I think next year should be a good time !
> *


No doubt! I cant wait, Im glad I got my shit together. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 28 2005, 06:23 PM~3904078
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Damn skippy.
> *


should be off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA

looks great.... :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Doe, you having striping done on the car ? If so who ?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 29 2005, 09:36 PM~3912673
> *Doe, you having striping done on the car ? If so who ?
> *


yea i want to add a little. Maybe just a small, thin scroll on the hood and trunk. And I want to get the name lettered on the back. I will probably get soem under the hood and trunk too. But i dunno who, its not gonna be mobile for a while.


----------



## TRUDAWG

That shit is nice homie! I really admire your work :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Sep 29 2005, 10:57 PM~3913127
> *That shit is nice homie! I really admire your work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, Glad to see your six-four is on the way to being done


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2005, 10:55 PM~3913105
> *yea i want to add a little. Maybe just a small, thin scroll on the hood and trunk. And I want to get the name lettered on the back. I will probably get soem under the hood and trunk too. But i dunno who, its not gonna be mobile for a while.
> *


 I KNOW THIS GUY NAMED JOSH.. HE DOES GOOD WORK.. :0 AND HE MIGHT EVAN COME TO YOUR HOUSE


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 29 2005, 08:06 PM~3913182
> *I KNOW THIS GUY NAMED JOSH..  HE DOES GOOD WORK.. :0 AND HE MIGHT EVAN COME TO YOUR HOUSE
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Yeah, I know a guy named Josh too! Isnt that wierd? :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 29 2005, 08:55 PM~3913105
> *yea i want to add a little. Maybe just a small, thin scroll on the hood and trunk. And I want to get the name lettered on the back. I will probably get soem under the hood and trunk too. But i dunno who, its not gonna be mobile for a while.
> *


come on !!! whats the name!!!!! it better not be the same as mine!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 30 2005, 03:54 AM~3914722
> *Yeah, I know a guy named Josh too! Isnt that wierd? :biggrin:
> *



No curtis its VIERD......Yeah i want josh to do mine and i saw a couple of the cars in person too and he did a special little bowling pin for a friend of his.....His work looks really good you should check it out.....at pinheadlounge.com.......then go to artists portflios and find josh red culver and then look at his work, ITS NIIIIICE....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Sep 30 2005, 08:15 AM~3914817
> *come on !!! whats the name!!!!!  it better not be the same as mine!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: it will be different dont worry. And no its not a movie title


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 29 2005, 11:06 PM~3913182
> *I KNOW THIS GUY NAMED JOSH..  HE DOES GOOD WORK.. :0 AND HE MIGHT EVAN COME TO YOUR HOUSE
> *


Well he should come do my firewall and i can see how i like it :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

I tell ya Im not really into the scroll work! havent dont much of that ! if any at all if you want I can show you some work in person like the bowling pin and some pics if you like ? if so just give me a call Ill pm you my #


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2005, 04:34 PM~3917700
> *Well he should come do my firewall and i can see how i like it  :biggrin:
> *


hit him up


----------



## Big Doe

Just got back from Cincinnati, picked up some seats :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 30 2005, 05:39 PM~3918173
> *I tell ya Im not really into the scroll work! havent dont much of that ! if any at all if you want I can show you some work in person  like the bowling pin and some pics if you like ? if so just give me a call Ill pm you my #
> *


Well i dont know what you call it but this is what i mean by a scroll. And i will hit you up soon as i come up with some $$$ and let you do a little and once i get it all buffed i will probably add some more.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 09:04 PM~3924450
> *Well i dont know what you call it but this is what i mean by a scroll. And i will hit you up soon as i come up with some $$$ and let you do a little and once i get it all buffed i will probably add some more.
> *


Man I love that!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 09:22 PM~3924548
> *Man I love that!
> *


i think the new owner said he is having the striping redone :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 09:24 PM~3924561
> *i think the new owner said he is having the striping redone  :tears:
> *


WTF! I dont understand why, that shit is off the hook!


----------



## timdog57

I am off next Friday. :0 It may be done.  Gotta flip it before then though.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 1 2005, 09:51 PM~3924688
> *I am off next Friday.  :0  It may be done.   Gotta flip it before then though.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: Damn i gotta get busy in the gargae so i can make some room. LMK if you need help tommorow i'll be working in the gargae all day. Also Friday if you are gonna be working on it all day and need some help i may just skip work and get down on the frame :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 09:27 PM~3924584
> *WTF! I dont understand why, that shit is off the hook!
> *


damn there are too many good stripers around here! Its hard to pick just one :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 10:19 PM~3924796
> *damn there are too many good stripers around here! Its hard to pick just one  :biggrin:
> *


I hear you, Im stuck on Kirby though, he's from Danville.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 1 2005, 10:20 PM~3924802
> *I hear you, Im stuck on Kirby though, he's from Danville.
> *


his work looks great. I would like to have Gary Smith do mine but he so busy with airbrushing. I think i will give Josh a try


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 10:27 PM~3924854
> *his work looks great. I would like to have Gary Smith do mine but he so busy with airbrushing. I think i will give Josh a try
> *


Yeah, Ive seen some of Josh's work, looks good as fuck, Brent called him a natural PinHead, LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 06:04 PM~3924450
> *Well i dont know what you call it but this is what i mean by a scroll. And i will hit you up soon as i come up with some $$$ and let you do a little and once i get it all buffed i will probably add some more.
> *


Thats cool scroll work is acually the kind of striping that has alot of swerls(spell cheak).Not really into that style but I have thought about doing after I get my lettering down pat wear Im confident in it.


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 05:02 PM~3923853
> *Just got back from Cincinnati, picked up some seats  :0
> *


 :angry: atleast i know their in good hands now!
im happy yall made it back safely!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Oct 2 2005, 07:06 AM~3926457
> *:angry:  atleast i know their in good hands now!
> im happy yall made it back safely!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 2 2005, 01:51 AM~3925674
> *Thats cool scroll work is acually the kind of striping that has alot of swerls(spell cheak).Not really into that style but I have thought about doing after I get my lettering down pat wear Im confident in it.
> *


yea i figured thats what u were thinking, but i dont want that shit.


----------



## Long Roof

Damn man... car's lookin good!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Oct 2 2005, 08:29 AM~3926506
> *Damn man... car's lookin good!
> *


thanks


----------



## badass 64

Pillow Seats = :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Oct 2 2005, 11:01 AM~3926737
> *Pillow Seats =  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


man if you only knew how long i have been tryin to get those :uh:


----------



## OGJordan

You have to watch putting the pinstripes that close to the edge of the hood on those big bodies, just incase you want to add an E&G grille later on


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 2 2005, 12:30 PM~3927026
> *You have to watch putting the pinstripes that close to the edge of the hood on those big bodies, just incase you want to add an E&G grille later on
> *


yea no shit thats why i never had the grille on my old big body. I didnt think to tell the striper when i took the car to keep it back. Oh well its gone now


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 2 2005, 05:02 AM~3926484
> *yea i figured thats what u were thinking, but i dont want that shit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

ttt


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 1 2005, 10:17 PM~3924791
> *:0  :biggrin: Damn i gotta get busy in the gargae so i can make some room. LMK if you need help tommorow i'll be working in the gargae all day. Also Friday if you are gonna be working on it all day and need some help i may just skip work and get down on the frame  :biggrin:
> *


I don't know how much help I will need Friday unless you want to start grinding everything down and drilling the body mount holes.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 2 2005, 12:30 PM~3927026
> *You have to watch putting the pinstripes that close to the edge of the hood on those big bodies, just incase you want to add an E&G grille later on
> *


true true :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 05:08 PM~3934042
> *I don't know how much help I will need Friday unless you want to start grinding everything down and drilling the body mount holes.
> *


yea grinding is what i was mainly thinking. But let me see how the rest of the week goes


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 3 2005, 06:06 PM~3934627
> *yea grinding is what i was mainly thinking. But let me see how the rest of the week goes
> *



Cool it would speed things up so when it is totally wrapped it would be less work. We need to test fit the car before you paint the frame though.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 3 2005, 07:24 PM~3935148
> *Cool it would speed things up so when it is totally wrapped it would be less work.  We need to test fit the car before you paint the frame though.
> *


i need some scrap strips of steel or something to tack to my ramps so i can load the body, the wood anit gonna work :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 3 2005, 07:49 PM~3935325
> *i need some scrap strips of steel or something to tack to my ramps so i can load the body, the wood anit gonna work  :0
> *



How long are your ramps? I got you.


----------



## dlinehustler

can you believe that DOE drove all the way to cincy for this  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 07:20 PM~3936440
> *can you believe that DOE drove all the way to cincy for this    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats kinda depressing !


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, that is depressing,


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks like the shows here :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 06:37 AM~3938085
> *Damn, that is depressing,
> *



Why do ya'll think we are ALWAYS in louisville shit I drive anywere to hit a "GOOD" show....and one that has more lowriders than just me


----------



## timdog57

Back to the topic at hand...........:biggrin:

I did some more template making and getting the rear ready for suspension modifications. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Oct 3 2005, 10:20 PM~3936440
> *can you believe that DOE drove all the way to cincy for this    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


or was it this


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 03:17 PM~3940043
> *Back to the topic at hand...........:biggrin:
> 
> I did some more template making and getting the rear ready for suspension modifications.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: i dont know on the ramps they are the same size as yours but i can measure them and find out if you want. When do you want to test fit the body and do the motor mounts so i can have everything ready?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 04:17 PM~3940428
> *:thumbsup: i dont know on the ramps they are the same size as yours but i can measure them and find out if you want. When do you want to test fit the body and do the motor mounts so i can have everything ready?
> *



Measure them and I can make some plates tonight. As soon as the frameis totally done suspension and all we can do the test fitting.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 04:20 PM~3940444
> *Measure them and I can make some plates tonight.  As soon as the frameis totally done suspension and all we can do the test fitting.
> *


ok so it will be a while :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 04:21 PM~3940456
> *ok so it will be a while  :biggrin:
> *


We can test fit it with the stock suspension on it.  maybe next weekend. I for see it being about 95% done on Friday. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 04:24 PM~3940474
> *We can test fit it with the stock suspension on it.    maybe next weekend.  I for see it being about 95% done on Friday.  :0
> *


true it doesnt really matter. I just dont want to have to keep movin the body its scary shit :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 04:42 PM~3940598
> *true it doesnt really matter. I just dont want to have to keep movin the body its scary shit  :angry:
> *



Yes it is.


----------



## Big Doe

my uppholstery guy just left with my seats. He is gonna re-do them for me so they look brand new :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 06:06 PM~3941353
> *my uppholstery guy just left with my seats. He is gonna re-do them for me so they look brand new  :biggrin:
> *


that the way to do it doe


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 06:06 PM~3941353
> *my uppholstery guy just left with my seats. He is gonna re-do them for me so they look brand new  :biggrin:
> *



Damn this car is going to really come together in the next month or so. :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Wheres the pics of the progress today Tim?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 06:12 PM~3941421
> *Damn this car is going to really come together in the next month or so.  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: for sure.


Then its gonna sit for a few months til i can get the tons of $$$$ to drop in all the expensive ass shit to finish it


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 4 2005, 06:25 PM~3941542
> *:thumbsup: for sure.
> Then its gonna sit for a few months til i can get the tons of $$$$ to drop in all the expensive ass shit to finish it
> *


CHROME! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 4 2005, 06:15 PM~3941453
> *Wheres the pics of the progress today Tim?
> *



It was mostly boring stuff. I will have some more pics on thurs and fri. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 4 2005, 07:45 PM~3942107
> *It was mostly boring stuff.  I will have some more pics on thurs and fri.  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: I cant wait to see it all done, I know Doe cant either.


----------



## enough_talkin

know what color your going with on the frame yet??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 5 2005, 12:25 PM~3946150
> *know what color your going with on the frame yet??
> *


BLACK


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 5 2005, 01:00 PM~3946315
> *BLACK
> *


 :thumbsup: the only thing i am undecided on is the wheel wells


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 5 2005, 04:43 PM~3947949
> *:thumbsup: the only thing i am undecided on is the wheel wells
> *


I say RED! :biggrin:

Black wheel wells is TOOOOOOOOO common!


----------



## timdog57

Red dish, chrome lip, chrome nipples, black spokes and chrome hub. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

powder coat or paint??....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 6 2005, 06:04 PM~3955580
> *powder coat or paint??....
> *


hopefully powdercoat


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2005, 06:12 PM~3955623
> *hopefully powdercoat
> *



No :thumbsdown: 

More work tomorrow. I had some technical difficulties today. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 06:45 PM~3955811
> *No  :thumbsdown:
> 
> More work tomorrow.  I had some technical difficulties today.  :angry:
> *


what the hell?

I was talking about the wheel wells. The frame will probably end up painted black with some stripes but who knows.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 6 2005, 07:11 PM~3955999
> *what the hell?
> 
> I was talking about the wheel wells. The frame will probably end up painted black with some stripes but who knows.
> *


:thumbsup: Black frame, red wheel wells!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 6 2005, 07:43 PM~3956184
> *:thumbsup: Black frame, red wheel wells!
> *


sounds good :0


----------



## BigLinc

wheres the pics at old man?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Oct 7 2005, 01:31 AM~3958261
> *wheres the pics at old man?
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 6 2005, 05:45 PM~3955811
> *No  :thumbsdown:
> 
> More work tomorrow.  I had some technical difficulties today.  :angry:
> *


hmmm...you seem a little tense about powdercoating....whats up with that...shop we take our sign brackets and posts to does some pretty sick work powdercoating.. as clean as paint


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice Doe. What made you decide on red and black?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 7 2005, 11:50 AM~3959574
> *hmmm...you seem a little tense about powdercoating....whats up with that...shop we take our sign brackets and posts to does some pretty sick work powdercoating.. as clean as paint
> *



Because he will be hopping the car and if the crossmember hits at all or 3wheel and the drum hits the frame he could repaint it easy. Plus he is a painter it is only logical.


----------



## timdog57

pics pics pics :cheesy: 

Thanks for helping today Doe I don't think there is any way in hell I could have flipped that frame alone. :0 Doe also cut some of the body mount holes and did a shit load of grinding.  There is pics of the cross member also. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX

WHAT..... thats it......!? 43 lousy pages of waiting and all we get is 14 pic's.......U GUYS SUX


Hahahahahaha....just kidding....looks good...hella Beefy....

Timmayyy


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Oct 7 2005, 05:59 PM~3962046
> *WHAT..... thats it......!?    43 lousy pages of waiting and all we get is 14 pic's.......U GUYS SUX
> Hahahahahaha....just kidding....looks good...hella Beefy....
> 
> Timmayyy
> *



Actually there is 95 pics so far. :biggrin: Thanks and it is one heavy mofo. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

damn that crossmember is purty :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

looking good! nice lookin shop too~!


----------



## WSL63

Hurry up it better be done before i return.......... :0 :buttkick: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Oct 7 2005, 10:59 PM~3963623
> *Hurry up it better be done before i return.......... :0  :buttkick:  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Maybe :cheesy:


----------



## CrazyCutlas

damn Xmember looks BEEFY!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Oct 7 2005, 10:29 PM~3963491
> *looking good! nice lookin shop too~!
> *



Thanks homie.  I do what I can. :biggrin: I hope to have a new addition to my shop soon. :0


----------



## caranto

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: damn!!!! i guess we see how much work gets done when doe cracks the whip!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 8 2005, 12:06 AM~3964049
> *Thanks homie.    I do what I can.  :biggrin:  I hope to have a new addition to my shop soon.  :0
> *


and what would that be ryans vert


----------



## PantyDropper

:0


> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 8 2005, 08:18 AM~3965052
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: damn!!!!    i guess we see how much work gets done when doe cracks the whip!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: looking good


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 8 2005, 08:18 AM~3965052
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: damn!!!!    i guess we see how much work gets done when doe cracks the whip!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


somebody has to do it :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Since I am on my own name now I will say again.... DAMN!!!!! that cross member is beefy..... very nice work Timmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 7 2005, 12:05 PM~3959695
> *Looks nice Doe. What made you decide on red and black?
> *


I dunno man i just really wanted to do it 2-tone. At least to where the top, frame and interior all were one color. The idea for it just popped into my head but i was a little skeptical. But after the first red color didnt work out I just said screw it and went for it and i think its gonna work


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I thought it was a 80's caddy at first. I don't know why. Not many two tone big bodies running around. I like it..........its different. We need more trendseters in the midwest.


----------



## outkastbd82

Car is looking great!!! Love the colors... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 8 2005, 07:50 PM~3967098
> *I thought it was a 80's caddy at first. I don't know why. Not many two tone big bodies running around. I like it..........its different. We need more trendseters in the midwest.
> *


Man i have a whole parts car with tan interior. I could have just swapped that shit out and been done. But it would have been like all the otehr plain cad's with red and tan. I wanted somethin i havent seen before. I found those black seats a few months ago and thats when i decided for sure on the black. But the deal fell thru but i went ahead and painted it black anyways. Well luckily the new owner of the seats looked me up and decided to sell em to me so it all is working out in the end :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

are those plug welds???


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 8 2005, 10:01 PM~3967569
> *are those plug welds???
> *


Yes :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 9 2005, 12:20 AM~3968025
> *Yes  :biggrin:
> *



i think i know where i will be looking to send my frame to in the future :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Oct 9 2005, 02:46 AM~3968404
> *i think i know where i will be looking to send my frame to in the future :biggrin:
> *


same here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn tim's gonna be a busy man. I need an x-frame wrapped in another year or so too


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 07:50 AM~3968689
> *Damn  tim's gonna be a busy man. I need an x-frame wrapped in another year or so too
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: 

I may have some work to trade for that too if the guy gets back to me. :0


----------



## Game-Over

Coming along realy nice  That shits gonna be sick


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 9 2005, 12:07 PM~3969090
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> I may have some work to trade for that too if the guy gets back to me.  :0
> *


damn that would be nice :thumbsup: 
Im not gonna rush this baby


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 12:29 PM~3969167
> *damn that would be nice  :thumbsup:
> Im not gonna rush this baby
> *


why


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 9 2005, 01:04 PM~3969298
> *why
> *


im talking about my 59'. Its gonna be my keeper so im gonna take all the time and $$ it takes to get it perfect.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Good Luck!


----------



## Stickz

nice


----------



## Swangin44s

Is the Fleetwood done yet?? :dunno:


----------



## PINKONIA

looks great keep up the great work... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 9 2005, 04:36 PM~3970003
> *Is the Fleetwood done yet?? :dunno:
> *


far from it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 05:24 PM~3970192
> *far from it.
> *



Not that far.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 9 2005, 05:43 PM~3970290
> *Not that far.
> *


true its really starting to come together but all the little shit adds up. Plus waiting on the suspension to get chromed is gonna kill me


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 06:22 PM~3970503
> *true its really starting to come together but all the little shit adds up. Plus waiting on the suspension to get chromed is gonna kill me
> *



Evrything will work out and come together. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

i gotta ask the question noone has..... how much wire did you go through?


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 When you going to start on the '59?


----------



## jonboy77

are you gonna reinforce the rear spring perches?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 9 2005, 08:40 PM~3971223
> *:0 When you going to start on the '59?
> *


next year


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by jonboy77_@Oct 9 2005, 08:40 PM~3971224
> *are you gonna reinforce the rear spring perches?
> *


they have to get moved first


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 07:06 PM~3971407
> *they have to get moved first
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 9 2005, 08:38 PM~3971213
> *i gotta ask the question noone has..... how much wire did you go through?
> *


one roll so far. I think it was 30 lbs. But there is a lot of long beads to go on the back now that we flipped it. Plus the front of the frame.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Oct 9 2005, 09:07 PM~3971415
> *
> *


stay tuned you will see in a couple weeks.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 9 2005, 06:38 PM~3971213
> *i gotta ask the question noone has..... how much wire did you go through?
> *


They sell 44 pound spools here and you can wrap a whole frame with one of those.


----------



## juandik

all i have seen is the 33 lbers.and i would say no more than 2


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Oct 9 2005, 07:39 PM~3971625
> *all i have seen is the 33 lbers.and i would say no more than 2
> *


I guess it would depend if you weld each piece all the way around. :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 07:09 PM~3971430
> *stay tuned you will see in a couple weeks.
> *


 :cheesy: Stay tuned huh.....


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Oct 9 2005, 09:48 PM~3971659
> *I guess it would depend if you weld each piece all the way around. :biggrin:
> *


at his point i have but i am getting board so that might change...my attention sp...
what was i saying....umm oh lookin good fellows.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 11:29 AM~3969167
> *damn that would be nice  :thumbsup:
> Im not gonna rush this baby
> *











dam you ..... it looks like it has all the moldings..... needs work...but alittle TLC...will go a long way...lucky ass


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 10 2005, 12:35 AM~3972920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam you ..... it looks like it has all the moldings..... needs work...but alittle TLC...will go a long way...lucky ass
> *


Yep its complete. All it is missing is the lower piece of the quarter trim on the pass. side. And the trunk emblem which i lost on the way home


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 9 2005, 09:06 PM~3971407
> *they have to get moved first
> *


 :0 

:dunno:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 10 2005, 05:11 AM~3973811
> *Yep its complete. All it is missing is the lower piece of the quarter trim on the pass. side. And the trunk emblem which i lost on the way home
> *


i'll buy it off from you . for the price you paid for it....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 10 2005, 03:31 PM~3975554
> *i'll buy it off from you . for the price you paid for it....
> *


i think i will pass :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

Nice wrap Tim. 

Wondering how much just the frame wrap would cost to a customer ?


----------



## jonboy77

what is the reason for doing a splitbelly? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by jonboy77_@Oct 10 2005, 08:51 PM~3977788
> *what is the reason for doing a splitbelly?  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


ground clearance, puts your suspension at a more verticle angle.....a big ass bulldogged look at the wheels that only a hopper could love lol


----------



## k gee™

damn, i cant wait to see it...i love black/red combo


----------



## TWEEDY

thought the frame would be to paint by now  :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Oct 12 2005, 02:40 AM~3985619
> *thought the frame would be to paint by now   :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

Kinda boring nothing but welding all of the top plates that I put on while it was flipped.  Here are some pics though.


----------



## caranto

looks good bro!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 13 2005, 11:43 AM~3992831
> *looks good bro!
> *




Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

That frame=tank


----------



## TRUDAWG

So are we gettting the chrome treatment on the suspension?
.....And i take it from the way that frame looks, we'll be swanging it as well?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Oct 13 2005, 02:11 PM~3993619-->
> 
> 
> 
> That frame=tank
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Son of a bitch is heavy as hell too.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trudawg_@Oct 13 2005, 02:16 PM~3993647
> *So are we gettting the chrome treatment on the suspension?
> .....And i take it from the way that frame looks, we'll be swanging it as well?
> *


Yes on some of it and it will be swnging its ass off. :biggrin:


----------



## MonteMan

nice beads! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Oct 13 2005, 02:59 PM~3993900
> *nice beads!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks, The ones in the back are thick,but leaving a small gap and then welding 3/8" to 1/4" they tend to get wide.


----------



## Big Shizzle

looks good homie


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Oct 13 2005, 04:04 PM~3994251
> *looks good homie
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Oct 13 2005, 02:16 PM~3993647
> *So are we gettting the chrome treatment on the suspension?
> .....And i take it from the way that frame looks, we'll be swanging it as well?
> *


Yes, and yes. I am building it to hop and show so i have to compromise and meet in the middle on some shit. I dont want to go all out and chrome everything under the car because im sure some of it will get changed. But i am going to do the a-arms and trailing arms and stuff now and probably add more next year when i know how i am going to keep it.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Well FINALLY got my motor back. Nothing fancy just rebuilt the entire engine. Im gonna be dressing it up a littel as i get it together. And those manifolds are not even the right ones :uh: it didnt have any on it when i dropped the motor off :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

nice engine hoist. :biggrin: Motor looks clean


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nice manifolds, :thumbsup:  

Is there pics of Brents car?


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 13 2005, 05:51 PM~3995642
> *nice engine hoist.  :biggrin:  Motor looks clean
> *


sorry bro, we are treating your hoist like a slut arent we? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 08:17 AM~3998504
> *sorry bro, we are treating your hoist like a slut arent we? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

poor thing. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 14 2005, 06:57 AM~3998434
> *Nice manifolds, :thumbsup:
> 
> Is there pics of Brents car?
> *


Yea i wish i were a baller so i could afford $500 for headers. These new motors suck 

and yes its brent's car almost ready to spray


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 14 2005, 08:17 AM~3998504
> *sorry bro, we are treating your hoist like a slut arent we? :biggrin:
> *


man i was thinking the same thing last night. She is gettin passed around quite a bit :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2005, 05:17 PM~4001358
> *man i was thinking the same thing last night. She is gettin passed around quite a bit  :biggrin:
> *



Poor Hoist.


----------



## Game-Over

Lookin good


----------



## 3onthree

whats the purpose of the square tubing going across the front of the frame?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Oct 14 2005, 06:42 PM~4001940
> *whats the purpose of the square tubing going across the front of the frame?
> *



Part of doing the belly split. :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 14 2005, 05:11 PM~4002119
> *Part of doing the belly split.  :0
> *



You CANT be giving out the secrets..... :angry:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2005, 05:16 PM~4001352
> *Yea i wish i were a baller so i could afford $500 for headers. These new motors suck
> 
> and yes its brent's car almost ready to spray
> *


Yeah, I hate newer motors! :thumbsdown: I know you have something in mind for it though.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hey Doe, you should get this H2 to pull the wood around.  :cheesy:

































































Sorry I guess I went to crazy with the pics, I just started finding all this pics of this Hummer that matched you car! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Ohhhhhh Snappp!!!!! Doe looks like a paint job in the future for the Ford!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

+

[attachmentid=315764]
:dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 17 2005, 04:20 PM~4017050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> [attachmentid=315764]
> :dunno:
> *


You should do it to your truck! :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

Not sure how much is going to get done this week.  I got a new job and have to go there and get all my stuff ready to start in 2 weeks.  I also have to pick up my project. :cheesy: 

But I will have progress Friday and Saturday of this week.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 14 2005, 02:17 PM~4001358
> *man i was thinking the same thing last night. She is gettin passed around quite a bit  :biggrin:
> *


Dont feel bad Iv got a hoist that is such a hoe I dont know where its at! I let Brent barrow it and Iv seen it a couple diffrent places,street corners, in the parking lot of some projects one night,I dont know who has it now!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Oct 17 2005, 05:04 AM~4014346
> *Hey Doe, you should get this H2 to pull the wood around.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I guess I went to crazy with the pics, I just started finding all this pics of this Hummer that matched you car! :biggrin:
> *


I think I saw that H2 before at a show down in Oklahoma.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 17 2005, 03:20 PM~4017050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> [attachmentid=315764]
> :dunno:
> *


paint your truck and trailer to match.....go all out homie


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

yo guys ....u have any idea how long it took for me to read this whole topic............and then got to the end and there is no end....i gotta friggen see this thing on the frame.....yo why is the frame taking so long.?......i hope to weld like you tim....maybe one day...my welds dont even look that good after grinding....im sooooo fukin jealous.....frigin dummies.......j/k


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 20 2005, 11:10 AM~4037327
> *paint your truck and trailer to match.....go all out homie
> *


man that would be pretty sweet rollin up to some shows next year :biggrin: 

If my big ass truck would fit in my garage i would probably go ahead and start on it. But thats my main problem with doing it


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 20 2005, 03:30 PM~4039648
> *man that would be pretty sweet rollin up to some shows next year  :biggrin:
> 
> If my big ass truck would fit in my garage i would probably go ahead and start on it. But thats my main problem with doing it
> *


you do good for painting out of your garage...what kind of ventilation do you have setup in there......any kind of homemade draft system setup?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Oct 20 2005, 04:33 PM~4039669
> *you do good for painting out of your garage...what kind of ventilation do you have setup in there......any kind of homemade draft system setup?
> *


Well it works. But i dont exactly have the bext setup. I need to somehow make some of the windows in my gargae door removeable and put filters in when i am painting. But i have ahuge exhaust fan in the back wall of the garage and i usually just crack the door and wet the floor.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 20 2005, 03:57 PM~4039874
> *Well it works. But i dont exactly have the bext setup. I need to somehow make some of the windows in my gargae door removeable and put filters in when i am painting. But i have ahuge exhaust fan in the back wall of the garage and i usually just crack the door and wet the floor.
> *


i figured thats what you were doing...bet you would love a 15x30 downdraft...a whole hell of alot less cleanup work


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Oct 20 2005, 03:00 PM~4039047
> *yo guys ....u have any idea how long it took for me to read this whole topic............and then got to the end and there is no end....i gotta friggen see this thing on the frame.....yo why is the frame taking so long.?......i hope to weld like you tim....maybe one day...my welds dont even look that good after grinding....im sooooo fukin jealous.....frigin dummies.......j/k
> *


Well I have a 40+ hour a week job and other things to take care of. I appreciate the props and do what I can when I can. You will see much more progress after this weekend because I bought my own plasma cutter instead of having to use the one at work. :biggrin:


----------



## outkastwagon

big doe thanks 4 the bad ass paint job your the man


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by outkastwagon_@Oct 21 2005, 03:35 AM~4043625
> *big doe thanks 4 the bad ass paint job your the man
> *


 :thumbsup: no problem


----------



## timdog57

I am working. :cheesy:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by outkastwagon_@Oct 21 2005, 01:35 AM~4043625
> *big doe thanks 4 the bad ass paint job your the man
> *


i wanna see!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SLAMNFX

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 20 2005, 01:57 PM~4039874
> *Well it works. But i dont exactly have the bext setup. I need to somehow make some of the windows in my gargae door removeable and put filters in when i am painting. But i have ahuge exhaust fan in the back wall of the garage and i usually just crack the door and wet the floor.
> *


post a pic doe


----------



## timdog57

Some pics from yesterday, but more to come today. :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan

> *I bought my own plasma cutter instead of having to use the one at work. biggrin.gif*


You already know this, or you wouldn't have bought it, but that is one of the best investments you'll ever make. Congrats!!


----------



## HiLow

you plated the top of the cross member?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 21 2005, 04:27 PM~4046782
> *i wanna see!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


see :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Oct 23 2005, 02:43 AM~4054068
> *you plated the top of the cross member?
> *


Yes I just plated it yesterday and it wasn't fun. :angry: Plenty of pics of Doe Grinding away though. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good u guys :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Getting closer to bieng done? I cant wait to see this frame under that belly!


----------



## SELF MADE

nice work guys.

yo tim, i may have missed it, but are you using 3/8 on all 4 sides of the rear arches, and 1/4 on the rest ?


doe, paint looks sick, making us garage painters look good homie !! good lookin' !

j.


----------



## timdog57

The rear has 3/8" on the insdies and out and 1/4" on the top and bottom. Thanks for the props everyone the end is near.


----------



## HiLow

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2005, 10:50 AM~4055006
> *The rear has 3/8" on the insdies and out and 1/4" on the top and bottom.  Thanks for the props everyone the end is near.
> *


damn that must be a bitch


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Oct 23 2005, 02:48 PM~4055257
> *damn that must be a bitch
> *



Put it this way...................Never again. :angry:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looking good guys !! :thumbsup: Couldent get over their today raining! :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 23 2005, 04:03 PM~4055507
> *Looking good guys !! :thumbsup:  Couldent get over their today  raining! :uh:
> *



Thanks homie.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 23 2005, 02:03 PM~4055507
> *Looking good guys !! :thumbsup:  Couldent get over their today  raining! :uh:
> *


he is afraid of getting wet! :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

hey doe what happended to batman?????? i think thats what youall call him. i see his old regal everyday i guess the guy down the steet has it now :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 25 2005, 03:26 PM~4068257
> *hey doe what happended to batman??????  i think thats what youall call him. i see his old regal everyday i guess the guy down the steet has it now :dunno:
> *



He moved on to big rims and mini trucks. :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 25 2005, 03:36 PM~4068303
> *He moved on to big rims and mini trucks.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Oct 25 2005, 03:26 PM~4068257
> *hey doe what happended to batman??????  i think thats what youall call him. i see his old regal everyday i guess the guy down the steet has it now :dunno:
> *


i dont think his girl lets him lowride. And as for the car i heard he traded it in on a double wide :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 25 2005, 05:46 PM~4069486
> *i dont think his girl lets him lowride. And as for the car i heard he traded it in on a double wide  :thumbsup:
> *



I talked to him at E-town. He got a very nice blazer on 18 inch spokes with wild paint. And yeah a kid round hear bought his old car, put it on 20's and been mackin it like he built it. I know the guy, he had a chop top S dime with a bed full of speakers before that regal.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 25 2005, 08:12 PM~4070065
> *I talked to him at E-town.  He got a very nice blazer on 18 inch spokes with wild paint.  And yeah a kid round hear bought his old car, put it on 20's and been mackin it like he built it.  I know the guy, he had a chop top S dime with a bed full of speakers before that regal.
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 25 2005, 07:37 PM~4070226
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *



Was talking bout Adam and the guy who bought that regal. Why did I get the infamous

:uh: :dunno: 

btw, what engine/tranny is in that caddy?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 25 2005, 09:08 PM~4070389
> *Was talking bout Adam and the guy who bought that regal.  Why did I get the infamous
> 
> :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> btw, what engine/tranny is in that caddy?
> *


LT1/4L60E


----------



## timdog57

More work tomorrow? :dunno:




:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 25 2005, 09:19 PM~4070466
> *More work tomorrow?  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


the end of the month is coming up quick :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 23 2005, 02:21 PM~4055328
> *Put it this way...................Never again. :angry:
> *



Woosie. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 25 2005, 10:08 PM~4070780
> *the end of the month is coming up quick  :0
> *



My liner for my whip on the welder is fucked. :angry: :angry: So I have been making the rest of the templates today.


----------



## 187_Regal

i heard that he got tired of 2nd place......... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 26 2005, 11:19 AM~4074053
> *My liner for my whip on the welder is fucked.  :angry:  :angry:  So I have been making the rest of the templates today.
> *


damn it man its always somethin


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 26 2005, 04:30 PM~4076129
> *damn it man its always somethin
> *



Your telling me. :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I hope you guys were wearing some ear protection, them big grinders be loud!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 26 2005, 05:39 PM~4076544
> *I hope you guys were wearing some ear protection, them big grinders be loud!
> *



They also make a mess. :angry:


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Oct 26 2005, 03:39 PM~4076544
> *I hope you guys were wearing some ear protection, them big grinders be loud!
> *


huh?


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Oct 25 2005, 06:08 PM~4070389
> *Was talking bout Adam and the guy who bought that regal.  Why did I get the infamous
> 
> :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> btw, what engine/tranny is in that caddy?
> *


Yea some guy has it around here in PRP. I see it all the time on greenwood, with those damn 20s on it. Batman said at Caspers that he sold it for like 3200. he said too many things were going wrong with it.


----------



## Black Out




----------



## ~~RED~~

Hay Doe you haveing any luck with the car ? still need help ? call me if you do so we can get them jambs done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 27 2005, 07:08 PM~4084361
> *Hay Doe you haveing any luck with the car ? still need help ? call me if you do so we can get them jambs done! :thumbsup:
> *


No :angry: It's one thing after the other. 

I got done with the Lincoln parts last night then my grandma calls me like an hour later and said she ran her car into the garage. So i have to start fixing that this weekend.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 27 2005, 08:03 PM~4084799
> *No  :angry:  It's one thing after the other.
> 
> I got done with the Lincoln parts last night then my grandma calls me like an hour later and said she ran her car into the garage. So i have to start fixing that this weekend.
> *



That sucks.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Gotta help Grandma out FIRST !! thats grandma !


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 27 2005, 10:15 PM~4085704
> *Gotta help Grandma out FIRST !!    thats grandma !
> *


is gramdma there..... :biggrin: lol


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Oct 27 2005, 08:13 PM~4086142
> *is gramdma there..... :biggrin: lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cheeks you are too much...LOL what the flip is grandma doin at the sand dunes....


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 28 2005, 03:57 AM~4086721
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cheeks you are too much...LOL what the flip is grandma doin at the sand dunes....
> *


Grandma said you have to leave, cause your eating up all the food and stuff! god!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Oct 28 2005, 05:05 PM~4090439
> *Grandma said you have to leave, cause your eating up all the food and stuff! god!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


"TINA,YOU FAT LARD,COME AND EAT YOUR DINNER!"


----------



## Big Doe

god damn this topic has taken a turn for the worse :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 28 2005, 04:12 PM~4090466
> *"TINA,YOU FAT LARD,COME AND EAT YOUR DINNER!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

Well Tim did my frame have fun at the party?? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 30 2005, 05:39 PM~4100508
> *Well Tim did my frame have fun at the party??  :biggrin:
> *


I think so, but he got a little cold outside so I had to cover him up. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 30 2005, 07:57 PM~4101190
> *I think so, but he got a little cold outside so I had to cover him up. :biggrin:
> *


cool, just dont forget about him! :biggrin:

We would have stopped by but it was like 3:30 when we left Brent's.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 30 2005, 08:23 PM~4101326
> *cool, just dont forget about him!  :biggrin:
> 
> We would have stopped by but it was like 3:30 when we left Brent's.
> *



He is already back on the lift. :biggrin: Thats cool I went to bed..............I mean passed out about that time. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Oct 30 2005, 08:32 PM~4101383
> *He is already back on the lift.  :biggrin:  Thats cool I went to bed..............I mean passed out about that time.  :biggrin:
> *


haha yea me too im just glad i found my way to the bed


----------



## Big Doe

A little someting. I candied My woodgrain wheel to match the candied leaf


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 1 2005, 05:48 PM~4115776
> *A little someting. I candied My woodgrain wheel to match the candied leaf
> *


you gonna candy over all the woodgrain?


----------



## timdog57

got the welder fixed today. back to work tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 1 2005, 08:41 PM~4116911
> *you gonna candy over all the woodgrain?
> *


more than likely. Its a shity job but i think i want to do it. It actually only has a slight "red wood" look to it without direct light. But it really pops when the light hits it.


----------



## Swangin44s

very nice, the black and red two tone is a great combo, need some more pics tho :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

BIG DOE :wave:


And I like the wheel :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Progress this weekend I have been sick


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 3 2005, 02:52 PM~4128858
> *BIG DOE  :wave:
> And I like the wheel  :biggrin:
> *


thanks

Hows the glass ass frame coming??


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 1 2005, 10:53 PM~4117931
> *more than likely. Its a shity job but i think i want to do it. It actually only has a slight "red wood" look to it without direct light. But it really pops when the light hits it.
> *


gonna look :thumbsup: Will it be at Indy this April?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 3 2005, 04:27 PM~4129620
> *gonna look :thumbsup: Will it be at Indy this April?
> *


Im sure it will unless something major goes wrong between now and then. But i am planning on it for sure.

I am tempted to skip the chrome until next winter so i can have it out for casper in feb. :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 3 2005, 05:47 PM~4129755
> *Im sure it will unless something major goes wrong between now and then. But i am planning on it for sure.
> 
> I am tempted to skip the chrome until next winter so i can have it out for casper in feb.  :dunno:
> *



You have to work this weekend? If not then I can tack up the suspension and you can weld it so it can go. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2005, 05:14 PM~4129969
> *You have to work this weekend?    If not then I can tack up the suspension and you can weld it so it can go.  :biggrin:
> *


yea but i dont HAVE to work sunday but i need the money really. It is suposed to rain so i might get off i will just have to play it by ear.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 3 2005, 06:16 PM~4129983
> *yea but i dont HAVE to work sunday but i need the money really. It is suposed to rain so i might get off i will just have to play it by ear.
> *



Just let me know. I will probably work on it early Saturday and Sunday. Like 7-12a


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im gonna have to crack the whipe on you two ! no time for being sick! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 3 2005, 07:01 PM~4130447
> *Im gonna have to crack the whipe on you two ! no time for being sick! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


    


It sucks. :angry:


----------



## Game-Over




----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 3 2005, 04:26 PM~4129613
> *thanks
> 
> Hows the glass ass frame coming??
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2005, 12:56 PM~4128899
> *Progress this weekend I have been sick
> *


Sounds good :thumbsup: hope ya feel better


----------



## uce 80 coupe

Looking good Doe I like the colors you went with


----------



## enough_talkin

whats left to be done on the frame?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 3 2005, 12:56 PM~4128899
> *Progress this weekend I have been sick
> *


WOW MAN........U THE ONLY REASON IT AINT DONE YET :0 ...BUT IT SHOW IS GONNA LOOK MIGHTY FINE! :biggrin: .................BUTT I REALLY LIKE THE IDEA OF THE KANDY PAINT OVER THE WOOD GRAIN!.....................


----------



## SixFourClownin

POST MORE PICS DAMNIT!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

i noticed your kandy on the woodgrain...i bet it looks nice but i dont know how that will hold over time...we use this stuff at work that can stain wood any color...its a gel that can you can leave painted on or wipe off to show the grain and then just poly over it....it will last for years, if you or anyone else wants to know what it is i can find out for you


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 4 2005, 07:31 AM~4134861
> *POST MORE PICS DAMNIT!!!! :angry: :biggrin:
> *



I'm slow.


----------



## OGJordan

> *i noticed your kandy on the woodgrain...i bet it looks nice but i dont know how that will hold over time...we use this stuff at work that can stain wood any color.*


People have BEEN doing candy over woodgrain (usually in 90'd out coupes) for years, it'll be fine.


----------



## Big Doe

the candy over the woodgrain will be fine. Its just like putting more clear over it.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

This is called a Ship yard weave, and it does nothing for strenghth, just there to keep shit together.


----------



## timdog57

I just got done with all of the templates except the ones around the upper a-arm mount and the front body mounts. I will be welding my ass off in the morning.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by uce 80 coupe_@Nov 3 2005, 09:38 PM~4132295
> *Looking good Doe I like the colors you went with
> *


thanks


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Nov 4 2005, 05:02 PM~4138474
> *This is called a Ship yard weave, and it does nothing for strenghth, just there to keep shit together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thought it was just some bubble gum and some JB weld :dunno:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 4 2005, 10:03 PM~4140763
> *i thought it was just some bubble gum and some JB weld  :dunno:
> *


i thought that was tims "practice weld" :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 4 2005, 11:46 PM~4141053
> *i thought that was tims  "practice weld"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 4 2005, 11:46 PM~4141053
> *i thought that was tims  "practice weld"  :biggrin:
> *



Actually here is a pracitce weld for you. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Got some things done today. :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

more :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

And here is my new helper.


----------



## Big Doe

oh shit :0 She is gettin REAL close now. I should be able to help out in the morning, as long as all goes well with my truck today.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 5 2005, 01:37 PM~4143118
> *oh shit  :0 She is gettin REAL close now. I should be able to help out in the morning, as long as all goes well with my truck today.
> *



I will be working on it from about 7a-12p and then going to Josh's :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 5 2005, 12:41 PM~4143134
> *I will be working on it from about 7a-12p and then going to Josh's :biggrin:
> *


call me when you are working and i will come over.


----------



## Dolle

nice welds :cheesy:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

plasma cutters kick ass!
looking good Tim


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Nov 5 2005, 06:09 PM~4144304-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice welds :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-216RIDER_@Nov 5 2005, 08:41 PM~4145194
> *plasma cutters kick ass!
> looking good Tim
> *


The plasma cutter is very handy. And thanks on the props. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:biggrin: Ran out of welding wire but still got some things done.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Looking good Tim. Nice Work. Should turn out real nice


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2005, 11:04 AM~4148174
> *:biggrin: Ran out of welding wire but still got some things done.
> *


Timmy you make it WAY HARDER THAN IT NEEDS TO BE. :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

Looking nice, what you gonna do for the rear sup.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 6 2005, 05:32 PM~4150128
> *Looking nice, what you gonna do for the rear sup.
> *


keep it stock


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Nov 6 2005, 03:16 PM~4149049
> *Timmy you make it WAY HARDER THAN IT NEEDS TO BE. :biggrin:
> *



I am telling you I get going and it is always something. :angry: And it will have stock rear suspension.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 6 2005, 08:16 PM~4151440
> *I am telling you I get going and it is always something.  :angry:  And it will have stock rear suspension.
> *


----------



## SixFourClownin

Tim where are you buying your welding wire? Are you getting a good deal? You know I can hook you up right? I dont kow how much of a deal it is but I can see.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 6 2005, 10:55 PM~4152159
> *Tim where are you buying your welding wire? Are you getting a good deal? You know I can hook you up right? I dont kow how much of a deal it is but I can see.
> *


he's not buying it I am :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 6 2005, 11:44 PM~4152366
> *he's not buying it I am  :biggrin:
> *


Ahhhh, I see. :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

since were on the wire subject, what size wire you use tim?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 7 2005, 01:12 AM~4152542
> *since were on the wire subject, what size wire you use tim?
> *


.035 wire  


And Curtis can you get the big rolls? If so send me a price.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice Tim.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2005, 06:29 AM~4153622
> *.035 wire
> And Curtis can you get the big rolls?  If so send me a price.
> *


How big do you need, I know we stock a small roll and a big roll, how big are you talking (weight)?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 7 2005, 07:39 AM~4153631
> *How big do you need, I know we stock a small roll and a big roll, how big are you talking (weight)?
> *



I think it is 33lb.? It is the same ones Jason uses.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2005, 05:39 AM~4153632
> *I think it is 33lb.?  It is the same ones Jason uses.
> *


35 l/b spool $1.25 a l/b =$43.75 a spool.


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 6 2005, 05:32 PM~4150385
> *keep it stock
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## badass 64

What's up Timdog! I finished the Belly Split on my 96 today!!! :0 

- The most fun I ever had working on a frame!!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 7 2005, 11:56 AM~4154203
> *What's up Timdog! I finished the Belly Split on my 96 today!!! :0
> 
> - The most fun I ever had working on a frame!!! :biggrin:
> *



get me some pics fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Tim I have the wire, if you need it tonight I will bring it by. Otherwise I will wait until tommorow when i can get those washers and bolts together.


----------



## ~~RED~~

what up guys! :wave:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

big difference between .030 and .035?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Nov 7 2005, 08:14 PM~4158424
> *big difference between .030 and .035?
> *


yes

hey Tim, you got any hookups for portable TIG welders?


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good doe


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 7 2005, 09:18 PM~4158453
> *yes
> 
> hey Tim, you got any hookups for portable TIG welders?
> *



No, get ahold of Jerry at Indiana Oxygen and Cutting. (I think it is Jerry) Go on ebay and type in welder then look on the Miller welders. His ebay name is ioc....


Yeah Doe I just saw that you called, I had my phone on silent all day at my new job.  I will hit you up tomorrow when I get off.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2005, 09:28 PM~4158883
> *No, get ahold of Jerry at Indiana Oxygen and Cutting. (I think it is Jerry)  Go on ebay and type in welder then look on the Miller welders.  His ebay name is ioc....
> Yeah Doe I just saw that you called, I had my phone on silent all day at my new job.    I will hit you up tomorrow when I get off.
> *


Thats cool i will try to get the washers and bolts and bring all the shit over whenever you get off.


----------



## WSL63

whenever you get off. :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## badass 64

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 7 2005, 11:08 PM~4157091
> *get me some pics fool.  :biggrin:
> *


No pics! :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by badass 64_@Nov 8 2005, 03:24 AM~4160742
> *No pics! :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



You can just send them to my email.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Hay Doe did Monty ever ger any booty?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 8 2005, 05:51 PM~4164759
> *Hay Doe did Monty ever ger any booty?
> *


Nah he just got some Teeth! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

WTF... This was always on the top of the first page and now i find it on the bottom of the second page.... Hows the progress comin guys??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 12 2005, 02:09 PM~4192246
> *WTF... This was always on the top of the first page and now i find it on the bottom of the second page.... Hows the progress comin guys??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Joe6pt0

Frame's coming along nicely


----------



## timdog57

Thanks Joe. I am just trying to get it done so Doe can have this bitch out next year. :biggrin: More work tomorrow, but here is what I did today. I am still going to tie the rear spring perches together with some box tubing.  sorry for the blurry pics also. :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Out

And for the rear sup??? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Nov 12 2005, 08:42 PM~4193643
> *Lookin good :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks  

The rear suspension will be done soon. :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

slacker :uh:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Nov 13 2005, 01:32 AM~4195244
> *slacker  :uh:
> *


Get off my back :angry:


----------



## Game-Over

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Acouple things done. Still got some to do on this, but this is the bulk of it. Looks for the plug welds. :biggrin: I love them. :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

Hell ya!! Shits lookin real good tim


----------



## TWEEDY

Are you gonna put some gussets on those a-arm mounts?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Nov 13 2005, 12:48 PM~4196613
> *Are you gonna put some gussets on those a-arm mounts?
> *


yes he is  

Frame is looking great. Im ready to flip it and get it done :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

give me a call when you guys go to flip it....i live down the street.....


----------



## Big Doe

Well the caddy finally made it back in the garage. I got most of the interior gutted and have been working on some of the wetsanding.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 13 2005, 02:42 PM~4197076
> *give me a call when you guys go to flip it....i live down the street.....
> *


ok, as soon as tim is ready, hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup: on the frame and the paint, this is my 2nd favorite KY build thread :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 13 2005, 04:40 PM~4197470
> *:thumbsup: on the frame and the paint, this is my 2nd favorite KY build thread :biggrin:
> *


thanks, Im not going to the nicest or the flashiest, just the most fun to play with.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 13 2005, 05:40 PM~4197470
> *:thumbsup: on the frame and the paint, this is my 2nd favorite KY build thread :biggrin:
> *



I do what I can even though I can't weld. :biggrin: hopefully we can flip it this week sometime. I am going to hopefully finish up the upper mounts tomorrow night.  And Doe I will probably need some gas for the welder unfortunately.  I might also need some more plasma cutter tips.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 13 2005, 08:17 PM~4198539
> *I do what I can even though I can't weld.  :biggrin:  hopefully we can flip it this week sometime.  I am going to hopefully finish up the upper mounts tomorrow night.    And Doe I will probably need some gas for the welder unfortunately.    I might also need some more plasma cutter tips.
> *


Let me know. Hopefully we can hold out til i get paid on friday. And i hope we can get it flipped this week. It would be nice to have the frame done for thanksgiving so i can work on it while im off.


----------



## ~~RED~~

looking good guys ~ :thumbsup: Doe you decied not to have any striping done?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 14 2005, 06:19 PM~4204629
> *looking good guys ~ :thumbsup:  Doe you decied not to have any striping done?
> *


hell no. I figured you would think that. But i am just trying to get the frame done so it keeps eating up all my extra cash. First it was the wire, this week i have to buy the gas and stuff. Then i need to buy some susp. parts so i can get that done.

Too bad it had to rain when i had the money :angry:


----------



## I Drag A55

Hey Tim...
What plasma cutter do you have? Is it the 325 or the 625 and what do you think of it soo far? Thanks hit me back in a PM or somethin.

Rob


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 13 2005, 07:17 PM~4198539
> *I do what I can even though I can't weld.  :biggrin:*



I cant weld and my shit dont look like that


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 14 2005, 06:34 PM~4205768
> *hell no. I figured you would think that. But i am just trying to get the frame done so it keeps eating up all my extra cash. First it was the wire, this week i have to buy the gas and stuff. Then i need to buy some susp. parts so i can get that done.
> 
> Too bad it had to rain when i had the money  :angry:
> *


Trust me I know what you mean! eats up ALL the extra cash!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 14 2005, 09:34 PM~4205768
> *hell no. I figured you would think that. But i am just trying to get the frame done so it keeps eating up all my extra cash. First it was the wire, this week i have to buy the gas and stuff. Then i need to buy some susp. parts so i can get that done.
> 
> Too bad it had to rain when i had the money  :angry:
> *



Sorry Doe.  But in order for it to get done. :dunno: It is ready to be flipped maybe do it on friday.


----------



## ~~RED~~

give me a call if you guys need a hand!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 13 2005, 04:40 PM~4197470
> *:thumbsup: on the frame and the paint, this is my 2nd favorite KY build thread :biggrin:
> *


Whos #1? :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 15 2005, 10:17 PM~4213116
> *give me a call if you guys need a hand!
> *



We may need about 20 or 30 hands. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 16 2005, 11:37 AM~4217027
> *We may need about 20 or 30 hands.  :biggrin:
> *


just steal a forklift.... 
as much as you guys share engine hoists someone has to have one
LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 15 2005, 08:18 PM~4212846
> *Sorry Doe.    But in order for it to get done.  :dunno:  It is ready to be flipped maybe do it on friday.
> *


Shit its not your fault. Its just the way it goes with these things. Im just sayin all the little shit for the frame has to come first before the little goodies i want to throw in.

Man i fucked up my leg at work today so hopefully its better by friday :angry: 

In other words we need all the hands we can get


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

fly me out and feed me, and ill work for free.


----------



## timdog57

Yeah anyone that wants to help flip this beast give me or Doe a holla tomorrow. It will probably be around 7 pm. I am hoping it can be flipped some holes can be drilled them flipped back over for some other things.


----------



## Big Doe

Just wanted to say thanks to russ and josh for soming to help us flip it. And thanks to Brent for hooking me up with my springs today. We should have the actual frame pretty much done after this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 27 2005, 06:19 PM~3897399
> *well its just something no one else will have. I have another car with tan guts i was jsut gonna do it all red and swap the guts but there are a million fleets with that combo. At least this will stand out. It will look a lot better with a new black top but i cant do much about that with it 10 feet in the air.
> *



Sorry dude, I did the 2-tone Fleetwood thing 2 years ago! But yours will be MUCH nicer than mine ever was, and your right, it will definatly stand out.......


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Nov 19 2005, 04:47 PM~4239565
> *Sorry dude, I did the 2-tone Fleetwood thing 2 years ago! But yours will be MUCH nicer than mine ever was, and your right, it will definatly stand out.......
> *


yes you DID do it but its not around any more. And i never said this was the only 2-tone fleetwood. or the first or anything like that. I just havent seen any done in red and black thats all.


----------



## Dolle

bad ass ride  You going to show at casper?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 19 2005, 05:41 PM~4239765
> *bad ass ride   You going to show at casper?
> *


I dunno, depends on how smooth things go in the next month or so. Or i might finish it up at the last minute and hop it :dunno:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 19 2005, 05:02 PM~4239825
> *I dunno, depends on how smooth things go in the next month or so. Or i might finish it up at the last minute and hop it  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Nov 19 2005, 10:18 PM~4240887
> *
> *


Maybe i can just get a loan from the Westside Bank and finish it up real quick :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 19 2005, 10:20 PM~4241128
> *Maybe i can just get a loan from the Westside Bank and finish it up real quick  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Nov 16 2005, 04:34 AM~4215520
> *Whos #1? :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Nov 19 2005, 05:47 PM~4239565
> *Sorry dude, I did the 2-tone Fleetwood thing 2 years ago! But yours will be MUCH nicer than mine ever was, and your right, it will definatly stand out.......
> *


lets see pics of yours


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 20 2005, 05:54 AM~4242173
> *lets see pics of yours
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

I like that!


----------



## johnny coconut

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 19 2005, 04:21 PM~4239714
> *yes you DID do it but its not around any more. And i never said this was the only 2-tone fleetwood. or the first or anything like that. I just havent seen any done in red and black thats all.
> *



Yeah, sad story, the dude that bought it had big plans for it, but he ended up having a kid, put a big system and some 22's on his truck, and bought an MC and put some 20's on it, all while saying he didn't have any money to fix up the Caddy. He wanted to do the interior, some powdercoated wheels, and put a 4 pump setup in, but that car has basicly just sat for the last 3 years. Oh well. I loved that green one you had, can't wait to see this one out now.......


----------



## Big Doe

Well another fucked up day of working on my posessed frame is over :uh: 

Tim ran out of gas on the welder with like 3 plates left to weld. The hole saw kept fucking up and the plasma cutter tip was fucked so i still have a bunch of holes to cut


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 18 2005, 10:56 PM~4236025
> *Just wanted to say thanks to russ and josh for soming to help us flip it. And thanks to Brent for hooking me up with my springs today. We should have the actual frame pretty much done after this weekend if all goes well.
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 20 2005, 07:59 PM~4244923
> *Well another fucked up day of working on my posessed frame is over  :uh:
> 
> Tim ran out of gas on the welder with like 3 plates left to weld. The hole saw kept fucking up and the plasma cutter tip was fucked so i still have a bunch of holes to cut
> *


i know how that shit goes man....it seems like there are forces acting against you... my homies project is going that way...just throw some holy water on that bitch and get it done already :0


----------



## timdog57

Got the gas today and some new plasma tips. :biggrin: But those plasma tips are pricey. :0 I am off Wed. so I will work on that fucker and hopefully get it DONE. :cheesy:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 21 2005, 06:40 PM~4250402
> *Got the gas today and some new plasma tips.  :biggrin:  But those plasma tips are pricey.  :0  I am off Wed. so I will work on that fucker and hopefully get it DONE.  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

I feel your pain brother them forces are messing with me too!


----------



## ~~RED~~

I feel your pain brother them forces are messing with me too!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Looks like its getting close to done! Thanks God I'm sure :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Today was the a good day. We got alot accomplished. The frame is completely wrapped and about 75% of the grinding is done. All the holes are are cut except for the cylinders. By friday we should have motor mounts on and maybe even work on getting the suspension set up


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 23 2005, 07:27 PM~4265516
> *Today was the a good day. We got alot accomplished. The frame is completely wrapped and about 75% of the grinding is done. All the holes are are cut except for the cylinders. By friday we should have motor mounts on and maybe even work on getting the suspension set up
> *


any pics


----------



## ~~RED~~

Hell yea ! if you guys need to flip it again feel free to give me a holler again!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 24 2005, 01:24 AM~4268244
> *Hell yea ! if you guys need to flip it again feel free to give me a holler again!
> *


Man we need to flip it early tommorow morning. But i dont think we can get any volunteers then :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Nov 23 2005, 11:15 PM~4267565
> *any pics
> *


ask tim :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Ask and you shall recieve. :cheesy:


----------



## fleetwoodmack

i like that color, whats it called? and is that silver leafing on the edges?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 24 2005, 10:22 AM~4269046
> *Ask and you shall recieve.  :cheesy:
> *


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

That right there brings a tear to me eye

Looks nice as hell

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

Thanks for the props not mush to go from here., It is all down hill


----------



## juandik

it was all down hill for you bro you made it look easy .... :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Nov 24 2005, 10:39 PM~4271804
> *it was all down hill for you bro you made it look easy .... :thumbsup:
> *



Shit I wish. It took longer than expected, but working full time kills it.  I am definetly getting better at the frame wrapping part though. And I got the belly split down. :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 24 2005, 08:41 PM~4271818
> *Shit I wish.  It took longer than expected, but working full time kills it.    I am definetly getting better at the frame wrapping part though.  And I got the belly split down.  :biggrin:
> *



Realy??

Care to share?

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin good guys..... not to far from being done


----------



## SLAMNFX

That Sum Bitch looks Heavy as Hell now... One Solid Mutha...HahaHa

Good work Timmayyy


----------



## ~~RED~~

frame looks great!


----------



## Big Doe

Well we got some shit done today but my posessed frame tried to kill us again :angry: so it is gonna set us back a bit more. But it is real close to coming home for the molding and paint.


----------



## PINKONIA

:thumbsup: great job guys!


----------



## Dolle

frame looks good can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Nov 25 2005, 08:56 PM~4276266
> *frame looks good can't wait to see it all together.
> *


Thanks, I cant wait either. I never thought it would get back together but im getting kinda anxious now that the frame is about ready.  

Cant wait to see yours after Brent gets that frame done :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

in your avatar pic it looks like the reinforcements stop about 1 foot from the front. ANy particular reason? I dont know shit about Caddy's, so....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Nov 26 2005, 11:59 AM~4278422
> *in your avatar pic it looks like the reinforcements stop about 1 foot from the front.  ANy particular reason?  I dont know shit about Caddy's, so....
> *



I only wrap part of the inside for the reason of the gear box and idler arm, the top is wrapped all the way to the bumper, the out side stops at the holes for the gear box and idler arm. and the bottom stops just in case he may ever want a sway bar. :biggrin: Good enough?


----------



## timdog57

Oh and what Doe was talking about the cursed frame for..............Well I pulled my welder over close to the front of the car because we had just got done lining up the motor and trans and I had to weld the freshly made motor mounts. I look back because the welder was hung and something and my 300 cylinder of 75/25 starts to fall to the ground. I take off out of the way and it hits gauge first, breaks the whole gauge assembly off of the tank, and the tanks starts sliding across the floor spinning in circles. I was like :0 So I figured out it wasn't the actual shut off and ran over and shut it off. What a day. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2005, 06:31 PM~4280096
> *Oh and what Doe was talking about the cursed frame for..............Well I pulled my welder over close to the front of the car because we had just got done lining up the motor and trans and I had to weld the freshly made motor mounts.  I look back because the welder was hung and something and my 300 cylinder of 75/25 starts to fall to the ground.  I take off out of the way and it hits gauge first, breaks the whole gauge assembly off of the tank, and the tanks starts sliding across the floor spinning in circles.  I was like :0 So I figured out it wasn't the actual shut off and ran over and shut it off.  What a day.  :angry:
> *


BTW they sell the gauge assembly at tractor supply but its like 90 bucks :0 I dont know if you can just buy the piece that broke or not.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 26 2005, 08:44 PM~4280512
> *BTW they sell the gauge assembly at tractor supply but its like 90 bucks  :0  I dont know if you can just buy the piece that broke or not.
> *



I have bought one before from Welders Supply.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2005, 06:23 PM~4280059
> *I only wrap part of the inside for the reason of the gear box and idler arm, the top is wrapped all the way to the bumper, the out side stops at the holes for the gear box and idler arm.  and the bottom stops just in case he may ever want a sway bar.  :biggrin: Good enough?
> *


I figured there was a reason just wondered what it was. SHit looks good Tim :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2005, 09:06 PM~4281219
> *I have bought one before from Welders Supply.
> *


If you get time to weld that shit soon LMK and i can bring the reg. over off my welder. Otherwise i guess it will just have to wait.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 26 2005, 10:09 PM~4281245
> *If you get time to weld that shit soon LMK and i can bring the reg. over off my welder. Otherwise i guess it will just have to wait.
> *



I won't be able to go get the part till Wed. morning, but I can work on it Monday after work. So you can bring anytime. :biggrin: 


And thanks for the props Dan I try. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Nov 26 2005, 09:12 PM~4281259
> *I won't be able to go get the part till Wed. morning, but I can work on it Monday after work.  So you can bring anytime.  :biggrin:
> And thanks for the props Dan I try.  :biggrin:
> *


As long as i dont have to work too late on mon i will call you when i get off and plan on bringing it over then.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 26 2005, 10:13 PM~4281268
> *As long as i dont have to work too late on mon i will call you when i get off and plan on bringing it over then.
> *



You can drop it off tomorrow too if you want. I work till 4:30.


----------



## Big Doe

Well i finally got around to doing some buffing....


----------



## Big Doe

Thats all im gonna do on the buffing until i get the car assembled and touched up and then i'll buff it again.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I love it


----------



## Dolle

lovin the red and black


----------



## TOPO

This is one of the best topics in LIL that I've seen so far, excellent work. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Timdog did a great job on the frame and Big Doe the paint looks nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Thanks guys :thumbsup: We still have a long way to go though :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

doe...does the red have pearl in it?????


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 28 2005, 06:57 AM~4289732
> *doe...does the red have pearl in it?????
> *


nope, i tried that the first time and i didnt like it so its all solid colors. I know a couple of the pics might look like it because the flas makes the red look weird.


----------



## SixFourClownin

DAMN! SLICK AS FUCK! Good work Doe. :thumbsup:


----------



## titoislaidlow

Two Thumbs up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Color combo turned out better than I would have expected...cant wait to see it all together.


----------



## Game-Over

SICK SICK SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dizzle

Car looks good! I love black on red.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Nov 28 2005, 05:38 PM~4292846
> *Looks good brother! :thumbsup:
> *


it will look better when i can get some $$$ for you to stripe it :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

Timbuddy & Doe you guys did a great job.....This is the one I wanna see @ casper..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

Shit, when your done are you even going to want to hop it?


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Nov 28 2005, 10:31 PM~4294886
> *Shit, when your done are you even going to want to hop it?
> *


I think that is why he built it.....Street car that will hit respectable numbers....He has yet to start on his "show car" :0  :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 28 2005, 05:57 PM~4293778
> *it will look better when i can get some $$$ for you to stripe it  :biggrin:
> *


Im ready when you are!


----------



## MR LAC 95

:thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 27 2005, 07:33 PM~4286351
> *Well i finally got around to doing some buffing....
> *


looking good :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 28 2005, 10:38 PM~4294952
> *I think that is why he built it.....Street car that will hit respectable numbers....He has yet to start on his "show car"  :0    :biggrin:
> *


thats right :thumbsup: Im trying to build it to where it will be easy to re-do things and touch them up too. Soo that i can tear into it but keep it looking good


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 29 2005, 05:06 AM~4297073
> *thats right  :thumbsup: Im trying to build it to where it will be easy to re-do things and touch them up too. Soo that i can tear into it but keep it looking good
> *


----------



## CORE

doe, are you still looking for the alum. trim for the factory top lmk


----------



## Game-Over

what you gonna use to mold it with? and what type of clear anything speical or just the normal stuff?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 1 2005, 02:42 PM~4314350
> *doe, are you still looking for the alum. trim for the factory top lmk
> *


Well yes and no. I sent wired62 a money order for it 2 weeks ago and he hasnt received it so i dunno i still have to settle that problem and hopefully i will still be getting it from him. But as of right now i dont have one.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 2 2005, 01:57 PM~4321740
> *what you gonna use to mold it with? and what type of clear anything speical or just the normal stuff?
> *


Im gonna use this filler that like liquid metal. It takes a hardener like fiberglass resin and it gets rock hard. Then i will use some bondo to fix the little imperfections. And probably just regular paint but i havent gotten that far yet.


----------



## Big Doe

Looks like these are going to be the rims for it after all :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 2 2005, 07:34 PM~4323966
> *Looks like these are going to be the rims for it after all  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


L YEAH I LIKE THOSE


----------



## ~~RED~~

I like thoes wheels! will look good on the car


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 2 2005, 03:54 PM~4323238
> *Well yes and no. I sent wired62 a money order for it 2 weeks ago and he hasnt received it so i dunno i still have to settle that problem and hopefully i will still be getting it from him. But as of right now i dont have one.
> *


just let me know bro


----------



## timdog57

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

looking good tim... thats a nice setup in the rear....LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 3 2005, 11:47 AM~4328208
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ohh wow glad to see that shit finally out of the way. :thumbsup: Hows the rear coming? Im ready to start molding that bitch.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 3 2005, 05:13 PM~4329269
> *ohh wow glad to see that shit finally out of the way.  :thumbsup: Hows the rear coming? Im ready to start molding that bitch.
> *



I little more welding in the morning and you can have it. :biggrin:  It will be ready tomorrow. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 3 2005, 04:49 PM~4329530
> *I little more welding in the morning and you can have it.  :biggrin:    It will be ready tomorrow.  :0
> *


That will be nice. Let me know though i have to work but i will come get it tom. night if its done. So just give me a call tom. so i will know by the time i get off.


----------



## timdog57

It's ready. :0


----------



## Big Doe

The frame is home safe and sound. Im going to try to have it back apart and start moulding it by the weekend. I will be smoothing the frame and doing bodywork on Caranto's car at the same time so it will take a few weeks.


----------



## Dolle

good luck. glad to see its home.


----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 4 2005, 08:50 PM~4335467
> *good luck. glad to see its home.
> *



Me too. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## ~~RED~~

Good luck! maybe i can stop by one nite and check her out!


----------



## Game-Over

shit im bout to move out there


looks


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 4 2005, 11:10 PM~4336788
> *Good luck! maybe i can stop by one nite and check her out!
> *


Come on by. I should be moulding by the weekend :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 5 2005, 10:25 PM~4343482
> *Come on by. I should be moulding by the weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 5 2005, 07:25 PM~4343482
> *Come on by. I should be moulding by the weekend  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

got the frame home...


----------



## Big Doe

Its all ready to be molded


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 9 2005, 09:26 PM~3251441
> *Well the garage is a wreck but the frame is naked  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks a little better now :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

nice monte in the garage who's is it ? :biggrin: oh yeah why is the pic blurry? :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looking nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 7 2005, 11:24 AM~4354430
> *nice monte in the garage who's is it ? :biggrin: oh yeah why is the pic blurry? :0
> *



:wave:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 7 2005, 12:39 PM~4355650
> *:wave:
> *


saw the frame in person lastnight ......awesome work!!!!!! now get to work on yours.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Looks good! your camera is out of focus! I see a monty you working on them yet?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 7 2005, 10:24 AM~4354430
> *nice monte in the garage who's is it ? :biggrin: oh yeah why is the pic blurry? :0
> *


thats where i molded it :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 7 2005, 06:03 PM~4357954
> *Looks good! your camera is out of focus! I see a monty you working on them yet?
> *


I took a few parts off of it. Jason still needs to take some shit off before i can really get going. But i am going to get some things started on it tommorow.


----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 7 2005, 05:41 PM~4358698
> *I took a few parts off of it. Jason still needs to take some shit off before i can really get going. But i am going to get some things started on it tommorow.
> *


LOOK LIKE YOU ARE DOING THE DAM THING .I WANT TO KNOW WHY DID YOU DO YOUR MOTORMOUNT LIKE THAT? IS THAT GOOD FOR HOPPING?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by TOUCH OF GLASS_@Dec 7 2005, 08:41 PM~4359181
> *LOOK LIKE YOU ARE DOING THE DAM THING .I WANT TO KNOW WHY DID YOU DO YOUR MOTORMOUNT  LIKE THAT? IS THAT GOOD FOR HOPPING?
> *


Yea, solid motor mounts is the way to go. Yo dont want your engine flopping around on the crossmember when your doing big inches.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 7 2005, 02:57 PM~4355811
> *saw the frame in person lastnight ......awesome work!!!!!!  now get to work on yours.
> *



Thanks for the compliment, I got tips from the best.  I think I am going to let you do my frame. :biggrin:


----------



## TOUCH OF GLASS

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 7 2005, 08:21 PM~4359950
> *Yea, solid motor mounts is the way to go. Yo dont want your engine flopping around on the crossmember when your doing big inches.
> *


OOOOOOOO OK THAT FOR GETTING THAT BACK BUMPER.DO YOU THINK YOU ARE GOING TO GET ANY VIBRATION IN YOUR TRANMISSON OR REAR?


----------



## Big Doe

I have been grinding my ass off on it and i have the top ready for some filler. I should have that done in the next couple of days and then i am going to try to flip it and get all of the bottom ready.


----------



## enough_talkin

you need a rotisserie(sp?) bro.....flipping that heavy fucker over once would be enough motivation for me to go out and buy/make one....especially if im trying to keep it unharmed during the paint process


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 10 2005, 07:52 PM~4380185
> *you need a rotisserie(sp?) bro.....flipping that heavy fucker over once would be enough motivation for me to go out and buy/make one....especially if im trying to keep it unharmed during the paint process
> *



I used two engine hoist's, It made things really easy for grinding and paint


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 10 2005, 06:52 PM~4380185
> *you need a rotisserie(sp?) bro.....flipping that heavy fucker over once would be enough motivation for me to go out and buy/make one....especially if im trying to keep it unharmed during the paint process
> *



He needs to ask his boy timmy to hook it up,,,,,,,  :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 10 2005, 07:52 PM~4380185
> *you need a rotisserie(sp?) bro.....flipping that heavy fucker over once would be enough motivation for me to go out and buy/make one....especially if im trying to keep it unharmed during the paint process
> *


Well it would be nice. But i think i am just goint to get the top how i want it and flip it and paint it with the bottom up since thats mostly what you will see. Then i will just have to touch up four lil spots where the jackstands are.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 11 2005, 04:31 PM~4384063
> *Well it would be nice. But i think i am just goint to get the top how i want it and flip it and paint it with the bottom up since thats mostly what you will see. Then i will just have to touch up four lil spots where the jackstands are.
> *


post pics when its done....youve done alot to the car so far and havent skipped any beats so regardless of how you flip it im sure it will look good


----------



## Big Doe

Well progress has been kinda slow, I havent had a day off since i brought the frame home. Plus i have been working on Caranto's monte at the same time. But i have spent a few hours grinding and filling. This is the second coat of metal to metal filler so on to bondo after this.


----------



## Game-Over




----------



## timdog57

need pics please. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 15 2005, 05:36 PM~4412907
> *need pics please.  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as i get this monte carlo out of the way they will come. I will finish up the top next week and the rest after christmas. I am going to be off work so it should get done and painted in a hurry.


----------



## timdog57

It will be a beautiful thing when done. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Bad ASSes , You guys are just 2 BAD ASS! Ya"ll make me proud to be a Kentuckian :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Game-Over

How did this thread fall to the 2nd page? :twak:

TTT


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Dec 21 2005, 10:51 AM~4450745
> *How did this thread fall to the 2nd page?  :twak:
> 
> TTT
> *


more to come next week


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 21 2005, 07:21 PM~4454273
> *more to come next week
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 14 2005, 07:26 PM~4406171
> *Well progress has been kinda slow, I havent had a day off since i brought the frame home. Plus i have been working on Caranto's monte at the same time. But i have spent a few hours grinding and filling. This is the second coat of metal to metal filler so on to bondo after this.
> *



whats "metal to metal filler"?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 24 2005, 08:40 PM~4475871
> *whats "metal to metal filler"?
> *


its kind of like the fiberglass reinforced filler except this has aluminum in the filler and it takes a liquid hardener like fiberglass resin. So it bonds to the larger pits in the metal and gets rock hard.


----------



## Game-Over

It good shit...spendy but good


----------



## Big Doe

Thanks to Caranto and Curtis I have my new rims.


----------



## Game-Over

oh shit :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 25 2005, 12:56 AM~4476926
> *its kind of like the fiberglass reinforced filler except this has aluminum in the filler and it takes a liquid hardener like fiberglass resin. So it bonds to the larger pits in the metal and gets rock hard.
> *



and you guys have used this in the past, or is it somethin your tryin new? any problems with it wantin to crack off?


----------



## Dolle

frame looks good. what color is it going to be red or black?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 26 2005, 06:19 PM~4486796
> *and you guys have used this in the past, or is it somethin your tryin new?  any problems with it wantin to crack off?
> *


i havent used it on a frame before, but i have seen plenty of frames with just bondo that have held up fine and this is 10 times stronger. I have used it on body work whenever i weld a plate in to shave something and on moonroofs. etc.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 26 2005, 09:04 PM~4487845
> *frame looks good. what color is it going to be red or black?
> *


thanks, I hope to have a lot more progress on it this week. Hows your frame coming?

I am painting it black to keep with the 2-tone theme since the belly is red. All of the suspension is going black for this year too til i break everything in.


----------



## Big Doe

Ok i got the top done. I have to come up with a way to flip it to do the bottom, i really need another engine stand.


----------



## enough_talkin

good luck flipping that tank....


forklift and about 6 mattresses to cushion the impact


----------



## showandgo

ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh im telling bondo on the frame lol jk


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 27 2005, 10:19 PM~4496274
> *ooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhh im telling bondo on the frame lol jk
> *


ooooooooooooppps i forgot i was supposed to paint over the ungrinded welds like most people :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 27 2005, 09:55 PM~4496104
> *good luck flipping that tank....
> forklift and about 6 mattresses to cushion the impact
> *


well i have it lifted up on one side by one hoist so i can work on it. if nothing else i will just do it all like that. it would just be better 2 have another hoist so i can work with it a little better.

BTW i will post pics of my wheels striped in the morning


----------



## Silver

lookin tight Doe, cant wait to see it at Casper. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 27 2005, 10:27 PM~4496340
> *lookin tight Doe, cant wait to see it at Casper. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you might have to swing by my house if you want to see it at casper, lol. 

I dont know if it is gonna be there or not but i am trying like hell. I got a long way to go.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2005, 08:24 PM~4496316
> *ooooooooooooppps i forgot i was supposed to paint over the ungrinded welds like most people  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


hey gave the customer what he wanted. this is mine


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2005, 09:34 PM~4496403
> *you might have to swing by my house if you want to see it at casper, lol.
> 
> I dont know if it is gonna be there or not but i am trying like hell. I got a long way to go.
> *


thats cool Doe, shit at least you've been workin on yours, all ive been doin is chargin batteries.. waitin till i get back from Cali. then ill start crackin on the rides. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Shizzle

hey doe you can come by my house and pick my engine hoist up....I'm not using it anymore....you have my number all you need to do is call. Later.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 28 2005, 08:52 AM~4498296
> *hey doe you can come by my house and pick my engine hoist up....I'm not using it anymore....you have my number all you need to do is call.  Later.
> *


pm me your number. i broke my phone so i dont have the # anymore or just give me a call im off all week. thanks


----------



## Big Doe

oh shit :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 27 2005, 10:38 PM~4496448
> *hey gave the customer what he wanted. this is mine
> *


I wasnt talkin about you. I know your shit is more than nice :thumbsup: 
But when it comes to a customer im sure not too many want to fork out the cash that it takes to get one nice and smooth.


----------



## showandgo

no shit fuck those fuckers. by the way its looking great i love the rims
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2005, 11:19 AM~4498792
> *no shit fuck those fuckers. by the way its looking great i love the rims
> :biggrin:
> *


thanks. Wheres the picks of your 59? I need some motivation for mine! :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

Hey doe, not sure what the hell it would look like but you could run those red line tires on there, depending on how different you want it to look...Just a thought, might sound stupid but it would go good with the car.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Dec 28 2005, 12:12 PM~4499062
> *Hey doe, not sure what the hell it would look like but you could run those red line tires on there, depending on how different you want it to look...Just a thought, might sound stupid but it would go good with the car.....
> *


yea i never thought about it. Im sure it would look good but i doubt they make it in 175/70/14. Hell no one even has em in white wall.


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah thats true i was just thinkin about that when i saw that wheel, made me think about it, the wheels look great!!!!! i guess ol PINHEAD RED is doin some nice work....HUH


----------



## JRO

damn, I really like those wheels. I cant wait to see this car all together.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, those wheels came out NICE!


----------



## 64KyBelair

lookin good doe


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 28 2005, 09:49 AM~4498947
> *thanks. Wheres the picks of your 59? I need some motivation for mine!  :biggrin:
> *


you wont see that until at least 2007


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2005, 01:27 PM~4499610
> *you wont see that until at least 2007
> *


im talkin about build up pics like fixing the rust :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

wheels are looking clean...the red line really helped it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Dec 28 2005, 02:51 PM~4500215
> *wheels are looking clean...the red line really helped it
> *


yea i think they will look good on the car


----------



## timdog57

You could come get my hoist, but somebodies engine is on it. :biggrin: Where is that C-channel? I started on the suspension today. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 28 2005, 06:31 PM~4501743
> *You could come get my hoist, but somebodies engine is on it.  :biggrin:  Where is that C-channel?  I started on the suspension today.  :0
> *


Haha yea i know huh thats kinda a problem. Shawn said i can use his just waiting on him to let me know when i can get it. But i have it lifted up on its side for now so i am still able to get a lot done. How much channel do i need after all? And it was 3 1/2" i.d.? I will try to get some tom. if you lmk. I have some pipe for the spindles also.


----------



## Big Doe

Got my unbreakable ball joints today thanks to caranto again for hooking it up  Just need the arms now :biggrin:


----------



## UaintROLnLOW

Big Doe Doin Big Thangs.

Tim your doin it big to bro.....Nice garage.......Got me wanting 1


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 28 2005, 12:01 PM~4499853
> *im talkin about build up pics like fixing the rust  :biggrin:
> *


shit not for atleast another 6 months. its still at the media blasters. i may have some frame pics up in awhile maybe a month or so


----------



## Big Shizzle

call me tonight Doe.....you can come pick up that hoist


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 29 2005, 08:04 AM~4505376
> *call me tonight Doe.....you can come pick up that hoist
> *


ok will do


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 28 2005, 11:31 PM~4503599
> *shit not for atleast another 6 months. its still at the media blasters. i may have some frame pics up in awhile maybe a month or so
> *


Cool i would like to see it.


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 28 2005, 06:23 PM~4502082
> *Got my unbreakable ball joints today thanks to caranto again for hooking it up    Just need the arms now  :biggrin:
> *


i got you homie!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 28 2005, 08:22 PM~4502073
> *Haha yea i know huh thats kinda a problem. Shawn said i can use his just waiting on him to let me know when i can get it. But i have it lifted up on its side for now so i am still able to get a lot done. How much channel do i need after all? And it was 3 1/2" i.d.? I will try to get some tom. if you lmk. I have some pipe for the spindles also.
> *



I will have to measure again, but I thought it was 3". And I think it was like 4'long


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 29 2005, 12:08 PM~4506292
> *I will have to measure again, but I thought it was 3".  And I think it was like 4'long
> *


Well i bought a piece of 3" and a piece of 4" so whichever one works. Plus i have some pipe that should work. So i will drop it all off tonight since i have to go out to shawn's i can just make a tour of bullitt co. :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 29 2005, 11:21 AM~4506423
> *Well i bought a piece of 3" and a piece of 4" so whichever one works. Plus i have some pipe that should work. So i will drop it all off tonight since i have to go out to shawn's i can just make a tour of bullitt co.  :biggrin:
> *


using my idea on the spindles?
[attachmentid=402687]


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Dec 29 2005, 01:57 PM~4507130
> *using my idea on the spindles?
> [attachmentid=402687]
> *


MAYBEEE :biggrin:


----------



## TRUDAWG

whats the pipe for?


----------



## Swangin44s

Nice man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Its really coming along real nice, those rims are really nice, I love the two tone on it, its gonna go great with the paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Dec 29 2005, 04:34 PM~4508297
> *whats the pipe for?
> *


reinforces the spindles at the weak point..

looking good Doe!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Dec 29 2005, 05:05 PM~4508494
> *reinforces the spindles at the weak point..
> 
> looking good Doe!
> *


exactly. This thing should be a fuckin tank. Everything has been beefed up on it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

how much to box a frame on a 1989 fleetwood


----------



## Guest

iam getting a woody looking at that frame man thats some nice shit


----------



## Big Doe

I got another hoist thanks to big shawn so look for some progress pics tommorow


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

ttt


----------



## Big Doe

Well i got it all rigged up so i can work on it and the bottom is about half done. It is going to be about 90% metal to metal filler on the bottom.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

^^^ Do you think that stuff would hold up in powder coating ?? or will it fuck up like bondo?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 30 2005, 04:02 PM~4516422
> *^^^ Do you think that stuff would hold up in powder coating ?? or will it fuck up like bondo?
> *


i dont know man im sure it would hold up better but i dont know how good, you might check with evercoat to find out. Por-15 might make somethin to hold the heat :dunno:


----------



## Big Shizzle

I won't be mad at you at all if you fix that hoist arm some way Big Doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Dec 30 2005, 04:53 PM~4516675
> *I won't be mad at you at all if you fix that hoist arm some way Big Doe
> 
> *


man i gave up on that thing, lol

i wish i had known when i went to the scrap yard yesterday i would have looked for a piece of box tubing that size .


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 30 2005, 03:13 PM~4516487
> *i dont know man im sure it would hold up better but i dont know how good, you might check with evercoat to find out. Por-15 might make somethin to hold the heat  :dunno:
> *


All the frames my friend has wrapped he used all metal and powder sticks to it real good.


----------



## Big Doe

The frame is pretty much ready to prime. I didnt really square off the bottom as much as the top but i made sure to fill in the pits in the welds and the gaps in the plates. You wont see any bare welds under the car thats for sure. It took me a while to get the mess cleaned up from all the dust so tommorow it will be primed.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 30 2005, 07:35 PM~4518035
> *The frame is pretty much ready to prime. I didnt really square off the bottom as much as the top but i made sure to fill in the pits in the welds and the gaps in the plates. You wont see any bare welds under the car thats for sure. It took me a while to get the mess cleaned up from all the dust so tommorow it will be primed.
> *


looking good doe 
cant wait to see it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 30 2005, 08:39 PM~4518045
> *looking good doe
> cant wait to see it
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

tim dog/big doe.....

how you guys like that solid motor mount? i had thought about doing that, but i figured it would end up cracking the block.

what to you guys have to say? looking for feedback on that


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2005, 10:38 PM~4518626
> *tim dog/big doe.....
> 
> how you guys like that solid motor mount? i had thought about doing that, but i figured it would end up cracking the block.
> 
> what to you guys have to say? looking for feedback on that
> *


i guess we will wait and see :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 30 2005, 08:44 PM~4518655
> *i guess we will wait and see  :biggrin:
> *




oh shit! ...you guys never used this before?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2005, 10:47 PM~4518672
> *oh shit! ...you guys never used this before?
> *


i havent but i have gone thru plenty of rubber mounts before. But i know of a lot of different people doing it like this and they know their shit so i am not worried


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

sounds good. how soon till your swingin it so we can get the results on them motor mounts?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2005, 11:32 AM~4520702
> *sounds good. how soon till your swingin it so we can get the results on them motor mounts?
> *


Sometime between next month and this summer. Im just trying to get the body on the frame right now. It will be a while before i worry about the setup.


----------



## Big Doe

Well i got the etch primer on, damn it was foggy in that pic :0 And then 3 coats of 2K primer.

Now im just waiting on the suspension.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

AWWWWWW SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 30 2005, 02:13 PM~4516487
> *i dont know man im sure it would hold up better but i dont know how good, you might check with evercoat to find out. Por-15 might make somethin to hold the heat  :dunno:
> *



It will hold up fine!


----------



## Big Doe

I am planning to get it painted monday its going to be like 65 degrees :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

looking good brother! you busting ass.


----------



## Game-Over

looking real good


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Dec 31 2005, 12:48 PM~4521021
> *looking good brother! you busting ass.
> *


Hell yea i gotta do it while i got the time. I want to get this thing painted before it gets below freezing again.


----------



## PantyDropper

looks good doe....if u need any help with any thing holla at me :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Very nice, when is the paint going on?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Dec 31 2005, 03:52 PM~4522063
> *Very nice, when is the paint going on?
> *


hopefully monday. I just got it flipped upside down so i can get the bottom how i want it.


----------



## timdog57

Holy fucking cow that looks good can't wait to see it painted and under the car. Good job Doe.  I will be busting ass on the suspension Sunday and Monday to get everything done. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

[attachmentid=405561]
Happy fucking new year :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2005, 10:38 PM~4518626
> *how you guys like that solid motor mount? i had thought about doing that, but i figured it would end up cracking the block
> *



Well anything can happen on a high powered car.....I have seen shit brake & bend that should have NEVER broke or bend...............But the solid motor mount is a old Race car thing.....and it will work fine........it will actually help keep everything in place and take stress of the frame and the body........and Big Doe thinks im fucking with him but he really is my new hero :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 31 2005, 09:54 PM~4524590
> *Well anything can happen on a high powered car.....I have seen shit brake & bend that should have NEVER broke or bend...............But the solid motor mount is a old Race car thing.....and it will work fine........it will actually help keep everything in place and take stress of the frame and the body........and Big Doe thinks im fucking with him but he really is my new hero :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 31 2005, 06:37 PM~4523307
> *Holy fucking cow that looks good can't wait to see it painted and under the car.  Good job Doe.   I will be busting ass on the suspension Sunday and Monday to get everything done.  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good i will be glad to get them and get this fucker rolling. I hope they dont end up like this tho :0


----------



## Indy64

ouch!!!!


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 31 2005, 06:45 PM~4520754
> *Well i got the etch primer on, damn it was foggy in that pic  :0  And then 3 coats of 2K primer.
> 
> Now im just waiting on the suspension.
> *


that looks very nice,.... you did a fantastic job!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 1 2006, 01:37 AM~4525444
> *Sounds good i will be glad to get them and get this fucker rolling. I hope they dont end up like this tho  :0
> *



I hope your confidence is me is better than that. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 1 2006, 11:11 AM~4526929
> *I hope your confidence is me is better than that.  :biggrin:
> *


i got faith in ya :biggrin:


----------



## EL_PASO

my god this motherfuckers looks dope good job :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 1 2006, 01:47 PM~4527143
> *i got faith in ya  :biggrin:
> *



Uppers are done, got all the metal cut for the lowers and started on them and the rear end steel is cut just need to get to welding my ass off. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Well here is the finished product. Ready to sand and paint. I know Tim can appreciate these pics a lot more than most people. If you go back about 20 pages and compare you will see what i mean


----------



## Big Doe

more........


----------



## OURLIFE

LOOKS REALLY GOOD...... GOOD JOB TIM AND DOE.... NOW GET TO PAINTIN


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Jan 1 2006, 04:37 PM~4527997
> *LOOKS REALLY GOOD...... GOOD JOB TIM AND DOE.... NOW GET TO PAINTIN
> *


tommorow, the primer is still wet


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Holy Shit Big Doe......that looks Fuckin good......WOW...i remember seing that frame back in this thread....and wow you do some awesome work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Flashlight_Deville_@Jan 1 2006, 04:42 PM~4528022
> *Holy Shit Big Doe......that looks Fuckin good......WOW...i remember seing that frame back in this thread....and wow you do some awesome work :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. I gave up on it a few times but kept coming back until it was right :biggrin: Now i am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## timdog57

Damn Doe that turned out very nice. :0 I can't wait to get this car back together and in the air. :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Dec 31 2005, 07:54 PM~4524590
> *Well anything can happen on a high powered car.....I have seen shit brake & bend that should have NEVER broke or bend...............But the solid motor mount is a old Race car thing.....and it will work fine........it will actually help keep everything in place and take stress of the frame and the body........and Big Doe thinks im fucking with him but he really is my new hero :biggrin:
> *




Thanks for the feedback, i am fully aware of what can happen with high powered cars, i have done many installations and competed for quite a few years. and i am aware that solid mounts on race cars are common, (as i own a local modified team)... but the difference is that they are chasing each other in a circle, not jumping 60-80 inches off the ground and collapsing over 500 lbs, unto a 6x6 area of the cast iron block. i just dont see the block holding up to it.

im in NO WAY attempting to "hi-jack" or "hate" on this thread, or ANYTHING done here. i admire the work being done, ( i do it everyday for a living so i now its alot of hard work) i am just asking questions hoping that i can maybe learn something new. i cannot imagine a day without learning something new about building , can you?...

anyways, big doe, it looks great so far! splitting a big body belly isnt fun!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2006, 07:24 PM~4528445
> *Thanks for the feedback, i am fully aware of what can happen with high powered cars, i have done many installations and competed for quite a few years. and i am aware that solid mounts on race cars are common, (as i own a local modified team)... but the difference is that they are chasing each other in a circle, not jumping 60-80 inches off the ground and collapsing over 500 lbs, unto a 6x6 area of the cast iron block. i just dont see the block holding up to it.
> 
> im in NO WAY attempting to "hi-jack" or "hate" on this thread, or ANYTHING done here. i admire the work being done, ( i do it everyday for a living so i now its alot of hard work) i am just asking questions hoping that i can maybe learn something new. i cannot imagine a day without learning something new about building , can you?...
> 
> anyways, big doe, it looks great so far! splitting a big body belly isnt fun!
> *



Well this is the 2nd frame I have built with solid motor mounts and the first one didn't have any problems and I know of at lest 4 or 5 cars personally that have solid motor mounts and doing 60's+ with no problems. Splitting the belly helps take the stress away also. Once we get this car back together I will be doing my 69 and putting solid mounts in it also.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 1 2006, 04:28 PM~4528471
> *Well this is the 2nd frame I have built with solid motor mounts and the first one didn't have any problems and I know of at lest 4 or 5 cars personally that have solid motor mounts and doing 60's+ with no problems.  Splitting the belly helps take the stress away also.  Once we get this car back together I will be doing my 69 and putting solid mounts in it also.
> *




you understand where im going with that though, right Tim?

cuz a engine blocks motor mounts are on the bottom outside. the other side of that being the water coolant jacket for the cylinders. i just worry about it not being strong enough i guess (the motor that is) and i am refering to SBC engines

i guess the true test would be to see how long you can get away with it before the block cracks. cuz i have to imagine its inevitable that it will. and i wonder how much more vibration do you feel off the motor when driving.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn I cant wait to see the paint on that bitch! LOOKS SliCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 1 2006, 06:10 PM~4528400
> *Damn Doe that turned out very nice.  :0  I can't wait to get this car back together and in the air.  :cheesy:
> *


No shit how do you think i feal. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2006, 08:05 PM~4528708
> *you understand where im going with that though, right Tim?
> 
> cuz a engine blocks motor mounts are on the bottom outside. the other side of that being the water coolant jacket for the cylinders. i just worry about it not being strong enough i guess (the motor that is)  and i am refering to SBC engines
> 
> i guess the true test would be to see how long you can get away with it before the block cracks. cuz i have to imagine its inevitable that it will. and i wonder how much more vibration do you feel off the motor when driving.
> *



I understand where you are coming from but like I said I know people that drove there shit all the time and hopped and never had anything happen. Not saying it wouldn't but I haven't heard anything. The trick to the vibration is to put a rubber trans mount in. This will not solve the problem but it will help.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2006, 07:05 PM~4528708
> *you understand where im going with that though, right Tim?
> 
> cuz a engine blocks motor mounts are on the bottom outside. the other side of that being the water coolant jacket for the cylinders. i just worry about it not being strong enough i guess (the motor that is)  and i am refering to SBC engines
> 
> i guess the true test would be to see how long you can get away with it before the block cracks. cuz i have to imagine its inevitable that it will. and i wonder how much more vibration do you feel off the motor when driving.
> *


I understand were you are going with it.................the whole thing of the motor mounts is that it does not flex.....the motor will act as support but, it will not have as much stress on the block as you think it would.....if you think about a engine boucing around on stock motor mounts thier would be a better chance that something would crack on stock mounts than solid mounts...the belly is split so hopefully thier will not be a problem bottoming out....that is the only thing I see would be a problem with useing the soild's IMO or 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 1 2006, 11:26 PM~4529992
> *I understand were you are going with it.................the whole thing of the motor mounts is that it does not flex.....the motor will act as support but, it will not have as much stress on the block as you think it would.....if you think about a engine boucing around on stock motor mounts thier would be a better chance that something would crack on stock mounts than solid mounts...the belly is split so hopefully thier will not be a problem bottoming out....that is the only thing I see would be a problem with useing the soild's IMO or 2 cents  :biggrin:
> *



considering the x-member sits about 6" off the ground when it is all the way down on the bumpstops. This should not be a problem. :0 :biggrin: Wheres your frame Ted?


----------



## PITBULL

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

looks slick Doe can't wait to get mine done.


----------



## Dizzle

Frame looks real nice.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 1 2006, 11:28 PM~4530007
> *considering the x-member sits about 6" off the ground when it is all the way down on the bumpstops.  This should not be a problem.  :0  :biggrin:  Wheres your frame Ted?
> *



he hasn't seen it in a few weeks.. :angry: ..and now unfortunatly it is practicing for side to side ... :0 

frame looks way to smooth doe :thumbsup:


----------



## badass 64

Fuck yeah!!! Real nice progress!!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 2 2006, 01:44 AM~4531053
> *he hasn't seen it in a few weeks.. :angry: ..and now unfortunatly it is practicing for side to side ... :0
> 
> frame looks way to smooth doe  :thumbsup:
> *


it wasnt that slick until i looked at the old topic of your frame. So i figured i better step it up a little


----------



## enough_talkin

nice job with the molding...you dont have long now....you gonna be a nervous fool putting it all back together trying not to scratch anything :0


----------



## Big Doe

Well here it is. I got it done in plenty of time to watch the gator bowl :biggrin: 

And if anyone feals like helping me out later this week i need to flip it. I did it by myself the last time but it sucked holding the frame up and moving the hoist around at the same time.


----------



## Big Doe

more...


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2006, 12:01 PM~4532835
> *Well here it is. I got it done in plenty of time to watch the gator bowl  :biggrin:
> 
> And if anyone feals like helping me out later this week i need to flip it. I did it by myself the last time but it sucked holding the frame up and moving the hoist around at the same time.
> *


damn that looks nice :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 2 2006, 11:03 AM~4532844
> *damn that looks nice :0
> *


not bad


----------



## timdog57

:biggrin: 

Is it black yet Doe? Or are you waiting till after the game today? Here are a couple pics not too much longer.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 2 2006, 10:42 AM~4532767
> *nice job with the molding...you dont have long now....you gonna be a nervous fool putting it all back together trying not to scratch anything  :0
> *


thanks, And yes putting it together is kinda gonna suck but thats why i used single stage so i can touch it right up.


----------



## timdog57

So my post was being posted at the same time as yours I see. :biggrin: shit looks good. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 2 2006, 11:05 AM~4532850
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Is it black yet Doe?  Or are you waiting till after the game today?  Here are a couple pics not too much longer.
> *


You are late man :biggrin: 

That shit is looking good. Nice heater btw! Mine just ran out of fuel


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2006, 12:07 PM~4532858
> *You are late man  :biggrin:
> 
> That shit is looking good. Nice heater btw! Mine just ran out of fuel
> *



It will all be done this week, sorry you had to paint the frame before I got this stuff done. And that heater gets hot as hell and real quick like. :biggrin: I didn't need it this morning though.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 2 2006, 11:10 AM~4532871
> *It will all be done this week, sorry you had to paint the frame before I got this stuff done.  And that heater gets hot as hell and real quick like.  :biggrin:  I didn't need it this morning though.
> *


Thats cool, Its not that big of a deal. I want to get the frame on the ground before i do the suspension so i can hang the rear from the hoist and work on it.

I was trying to run the heater to get the frame warmed up before i painted and the shit ran out. Good thing its not cold today.


----------



## OURLIFE

looks real good doe..... i cant wait to see this in indy........ good job doe and tim......... nice work......


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Jan 2 2006, 11:17 AM~4532895
> *looks real good doe..... i cant wait to see this in indy........ good job doe and tim......... nice work......
> *


thanks


----------



## timdog57

No doubt this car will be one of the hottest in the Midwest. :biggrin: And thanks for the props everyone.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Those kind of heaters will run you out! They heat up in a hurry!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

well the rubber bushing between the motor and the solid mounts pretty much cleared up any questions i had.

we split the belly out here to straighten the spring and cylinder angle.....not to keep the crossmember off the ground, that just a bonus :thumbsup: 


well fellas the work looks very well executed. everything looks awesome!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2006, 11:56 AM~4533061
> *well the rubber bushing between the motor and the solid mounts pretty much cleared up any questions i had.
> 
> we split the belly out here to straighten the spring and cylinder angle.....not to keep the crossmember off the ground, that just a bonus :thumbsup:
> well fellas the work looks very well executed. everything looks awesome!
> *


There are several advantages to a split belly


----------



## Dolle

looks real good doe


----------



## fabian

looks real nice!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jan 2 2006, 12:23 PM~4533222-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks real good doe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Jan 2 2006, 12:28 PM~4533251
> *looks real nice!
> *


thanks glad everyone like it


----------



## PORK CHOP

looks great keep it up doe and tim


----------



## chassiswerk

when dop we get to see the pictures of the frame pinstripped?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by chassiswerk_@Jan 2 2006, 03:21 PM~4534185
> *when dop we get to see the pictures of the frame pinstripped?
> *


as soon as i receive your donation for some pinstriping

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2006, 09:54 AM~4532378
> *it wasnt that slick until i looked at the old topic of your frame. So i figured i better step it up a little
> *


thanks but those props have to go to 61 impala on 3 he was the one who put in the late nights on that :biggrin: .....thank you


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 2 2006, 04:33 PM~4534715
> *thanks but those props have to go to 61 impala on 3 he was the one who put in the late nights on that :biggrin: .....thank you
> *


Yeah Tom did a great job on it. You going to bring that car back out in feb.?


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2006, 05:35 PM~4534734
> *Yeah Tom did a great job on it. You going to bring that car back out in feb.?
> *


i am tring as we speak to organize the switch of the body (the monte was junk)
it will be a grand prix with a v8.

not as nice as your lac but it is in good shape.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 2 2006, 09:10 PM~4536314
> *i am tring as we speak to organize the switch of the body (the monte was junk)
> it will be a grand prix with a v8.
> 
> not as nice as your lac but it is in good shape.
> *


At least you wont have to bolt the body panels on at the show this year :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2006, 08:26 PM~4536453
> *At least you wont have to bolt the body panels on at the show this year  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah he will................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Juandik get a cellphone................. :twak:


----------



## low ridin

IT'S LOOKING GOOD !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

DAMN! that shit was fast.


----------



## BRAVO

im loving this topic


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 2 2006, 10:11 PM~4536709
> *Yeah he will................. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Juandik get a cellphone................. :twak:
> *


Well good at least i wont be the only one. This thing will in no way be done by feb. but i am going to try to get it together enough to show.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 3 2006, 06:55 PM~4542481
> *Well good at least i wont be the only one. This thing will in no way be done by feb. but i am going to try to get it together enough to show.
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

frame looks good doe, cant wait to see it all together, if you need help dont hesitate to call....


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im loveing it! :thumbsup: Give me a holler if you need some help!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 4 2006, 05:38 PM~4548612
> *Im loveing it! :thumbsup: Give me a holler if you need some help!
> *


Thanks. Russ helped me tonight so we were able to get it on the ground. But as soon as i get the suspension back and painted i can use any help i can get to get this bitch all bolted back together :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Well I have to thank Russ for helping me out tonight. That saved me a lot of trouble and headaches. We got the frame flipped and ready for assembly without fucking it up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 2 2006, 11:10 AM~4532871
> *It will all be done this week, sorry you had to paint the frame before I got this stuff done.  And that heater gets hot as hell and real quick like.  :biggrin:  I didn't need it this morning though.
> *


Hows it coming? :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

Man this is cool. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

look great ....can't wait to see it all locked up


----------



## PantyDropper

happy b-day doe


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Damn it's Does b-day too? Was all of Kentucky born on the same day or what? :biggrin: 

Happy Burfay Big Doe!


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 4 2006, 10:09 PM~4550704
> *Damn it's Does b-day too?  Was all of Kentucky born on the same day or what? :biggrin:
> 
> Happy Burfay Big Doe!
> *



lolol.. homie said all of Kentucky was born on the same day..lol :cheesy: :cheesy: 

lookin tight Doe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Happy B-day Doe!


----------



## Big Doe

lol Thanks everyone.

And no Dan not everyone, just me and Curtis


----------



## OURLIFE

happy b day doe and curtis


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks really nice with black on it. Here is another car with solid motor mounts on it. And you know that car has taken a beating.


----------



## 187_Regal

damn doe its your birthday too....Well Happy Birthday.....what are you like 22 now? No problem with the help yesterday, it was cool hangin out, i dont mind to get my hands a little dirty....Just hit me up if you need help again....


----------



## 187_Regal

p.s. thats a heavy mofo.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 5 2006, 06:56 AM~4552373
> *damn doe its your birthday too....Well Happy Birthday.....what are you like 22 now? No problem with the help yesterday, it was cool hangin out, i dont mind to get my hands a little dirty....Just hit me up if you need help again....
> *


23  im gettin old :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 4 2006, 09:37 PM~4550806
> *lolol.. homie said all of Kentucky was born on the same day..lol :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> lookin tight Doe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Thats funny shit! Happy B-Day!


----------



## timdog57

Sorry Doe I have been working like 12-14 hour days this week. :angry: Anybody find me a job. :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2006, 06:32 PM~4556035
> *Sorry Doe I have been working like 12-14 hour days this week.  :angry:  Anybody find me a job.  :dunno:
> *


that sucks.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 5 2006, 09:15 PM~4556641
> *that sucks.
> *



Yes it does hopefully I can finish it all over the weekend.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 5 2006, 08:44 PM~4556784
> *Yes it does hopefully I can finish it all over the weekend.
> *


ok. Do you know what time you will be off tommorow? Because i might take my driveshaft to get done and thats right down the street from you.

Looks like i am going to flip this bastard back over and pinstripe the botom now! :0


----------



## juandik

oh gotdamn! you will never get done if you worry about how nice it is ....  :uh: hahah


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 5 2006, 09:29 PM~4557027
> *oh gotdamn!    you will never get done if you worry about how nice it is ....   :uh: hahah
> *


I know thats your motto :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 5 2006, 10:42 PM~4557124
> *I know thats your motto  :0  :biggrin:
> *


naw mayne my motto is " I AM NOT GOING ANOTHER YEAR WITH OUT A DAMN CAR DONE!" and then the summer is c
gone and it is the same thing for the last few years ,i am as tired of sayin it as my club is of hearing it. :0 
:twak:

now thats keeping it real :angry:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 5 2006, 09:17 PM~4556935
> *ok. Do you know what time you will be off tommorow? Because i might take my driveshaft to get done and thats right down the street from you.
> 
> Looks like i am going to flip this bastard back over and pinstripe the botom now!  :0
> *


Why not borrow Timdogs rotisserie?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 6 2006, 06:57 AM~4559336
> *Why not borrow Timdogs rotisserie?
> *


too late now. We would have to make brackets to mount it.


----------



## Joe6pt0

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 2 2006, 11:06 AM~4532853
> *thanks, And yes putting it together is kinda gonna suck but thats why i used single stage so i can touch it right up.
> *


Looks damn good for single stage! Can't wait to see it striped up


----------



## Big Doe

Here we go, while we await the suspension, the striping has started.


----------



## timdog57

:0

Holy shit that looks killer. Sorry I didn't call you back Doe. I will work on everything tomorrow.


----------



## gold cutt 84

looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 7 2006, 11:09 PM~4570088
> *Here we go, while we await the suspension, the striping has started.
> *


looks good doe


----------



## fabian

Doe,.. this is looking real good!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Jan 8 2006, 01:39 AM~4571116-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks tight :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2006, 02:51 AM~4571507
> *looks good doe
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-fabian_@Jan 8 2006, 09:06 AM~4572073
> *Doe,.. this is looking real good!
> *


Thanks! Josh is doing a good job on it.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 7 2006, 11:37 PM~4570456
> *:0
> 
> Holy shit that looks killer.  Sorry I didn't call you back Doe.  I will work on everything tomorrow.
> *


thats cool just call me today when i can get the stuff. I would like to work on it for a while before we start the striping tonight.


----------



## SixFourClownin

DIZZLE! Anymore pics of the frame?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 8 2006, 11:30 AM~4572361
> *DIZZLE! Anymore pics of the frame?
> *


no, he is coming back tonight to add more. 

I forgot to say The crossmember and a few spots on the rails are white gold leaf.


----------



## Dizzle

Looks good as hell!


----------



## los23

BIG DOE LET ME GET A ADDRESS TO SHIP MY CAR TO YOU, SO U CAN DO THAT UP TO


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by los23_@Jan 9 2006, 12:20 AM~4576508
> *BIG DOE LET ME GET A ADDRESS TO SHIP MY CAR TO YOU, SO U CAN DO THAT UP TO
> *


send it on out


----------



## Big Doe

a little progress on the uppers. One arm is about done and the other i am still working on. I have grinded it and re-welded all the ppits 3 times now.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 9 2006, 07:28 PM~4581016
> *a little progress on the uppers. One arm is about done and the other i am still working on. I have grinded it and re-welded all the ppits 3 times now.
> *


looks good


----------



## ~~RED~~

looking good brother!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by los23_@Jan 8 2006, 10:20 PM~4576508
> *BIG DOE LET ME GET A ADDRESS TO SHIP MY CAR TO YOU, SO U CAN DO THAT UP TO
> *


Hay los you dont happen to know JohnJohn in UCE do you? he is in the Diego chap.


----------



## Big Doe

a little more progress. Still has another color to go on the bottom.


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good doe.........


----------



## HiLow

looking good


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 9 2006, 11:28 PM~4582476
> *a little more progress. Still has another color to go on the bottom.
> *


damn that looks good as fuck :0 good job josh


----------



## juandik

damn homie your hopper will out shine some folks show cars!


----------



## Dolle

lookin good stripes set it off :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Shit looks damn good. I told you smoothing a-arms sucked. Not as bad if they are tigged, but I don't have that luxury.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 10 2006, 06:25 AM~4584496
> *Shit looks damn good.  I told you smoothing a-arms sucked.  Not as bad if they are tigged, but I don't have that luxury.
> *


yea its kinda frustrating but i got them done. They are smooth enough for chrome now its gonna kill me to have to paint them. I really need those lowers so i can start smoothing them cuz i know that is gonna take a while.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

That frame is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

:0 DIZZLE!


----------



## titoislaidlow

look'n damn good :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

glad you guys like it, Josh should be coming by tonight to add the final lines in the dark red and the bottom will be done.


----------



## Dizzle

Dude, I am In love with your frame. I can't wait to see it under the Caddy.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by pmpjuse_@Jan 10 2006, 05:09 PM~4588015
> *Dude, I am In love with your frame.  I can't wait to see it under the Caddy.
> *


I cant wait either :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2006, 01:35 PM~4585748
> *yea its kinda frustrating but i got them done. They are smooth enough for chrome now its gonna kill me to have to paint them. I really need those lowers so i can start smoothing them cuz i know that is gonna take a while.
> *


go ahead and chrome them....


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 10 2006, 11:51 AM~4586306
> *:0 DIZZLE!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 10 2006, 05:50 PM~4588336
> *go ahead and chrome them....
> *


lend me the money baller :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2006, 06:57 PM~4588379
> *lend me the money baller  :biggrin:
> *


when could u pay me back if i did..


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 10 2006, 05:58 PM~4588384
> *when could u pay me back if i did..
> *


I dont know man i would like to do it, but it would hold me up until the end of the month at least. If had an extra set of a-arms so i could go ahead and get the frame back under the car then i would probably do it.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2006, 07:04 PM~4588413
> *I dont know man i would like to do it, but it would hold me up until the end of the month at least. If  had an extra set of a-arms so i could go ahead and get the frame back under the car then i would probably do it.
> *


well let me know if u change or mind


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 10 2006, 06:21 PM~4588464
> *well let me know if u change or mind
> *


im gonna think about it.


----------



## Big Doe

The uppers are done, The rear end is half way done. I just need to get some more flap discs. Now im jsut waiting on the lowers :biggrin:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2006, 06:04 PM~4588413
> *I dont know man i would like to do it, but it would hold me up until the end of the month at least. If  had an extra set of a-arms so i could go ahead and get the frame back under the car then i would probably do it.
> *



doesn't take as long as you think If you use blakley's :biggrin: right cheeks?! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Lower a-arms are done.  sorry for the delay. Just gotta do the lower trailering arms and spindels.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 11 2006, 01:24 PM~4593687
> *doesn't take as long as you think If you use blakley's :biggrin: right cheeks?! :biggrin:
> *


thats right


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 11 2006, 06:46 PM~4596424
> *thats right
> *


how much do they charge like for a-arms and steering shit?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 11 2006, 05:45 PM~4595890
> *Lower a-arms are done.    sorry for the delay.  Just gotta do the lower trailering arms and spindels.
> *


lmk. If you are going to have the rest done soon i would like to get it all in one trip. But if not i need to get those lowers asap so i can get them smoothed and get Jason to throw the bushings in.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jan 11 2006, 12:24 PM~4593687
> *doesn't take as long as you think If you use blakley's :biggrin: right cheeks?! :biggrin:
> *


Thats what i thought last time with that "other" chrome shop :0 :biggrin: :angry: 

BTW i should have your hoist back to you this weekend, as long as we get the stripes done tommorow.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 11 2006, 11:21 PM~4598125
> *Thats what i thought last time with that "other" chrome shop  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> BTW i should have your hoist back to you this weekend, as long as we get the stripes done tommorow.
> *


this is not that other chrome shop....he could have that shit done in a week..that my guess...


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 11 2006, 10:21 PM~4598125
> *Thats what i thought last time with that "other" chrome shop  :0  :biggrin:  :angry:
> 
> BTW i should have your hoist back to you this weekend, as long as we get the stripes done tommorow.
> *



night and day as far as chrome quality and time......

take your time with the hoist bro....I told you when you picked it up keep it as long as you need to


----------



## dlinehustler

NICE......REAL NICE uffin:


----------



## Big Doe

The bottom is done and the frame is sitting safely on the jackstands.


----------



## Big Doe

the masterpiece :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider

Cant wait to see this thing done nice work as usual.


----------



## SixFourClownin

GOD DAMN! that looks good as fuck Doe! :thumbsup: foreal!


----------



## Big Doe

:thumbsup: more to come tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

The pinstriping looks really nice on there. I have an engine hoist for sale for 150 if you guys know anyone interested.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 13 2006, 06:17 AM~4609179
> *The pinstriping looks really nice on there. I have an engine hoist for sale for 150 if you guys know anyone interested.
> *


Thanks. I just got one for x-mas and i still had to go borrow one :uh:


----------



## juandik

good thing you had the xtra work done to keep that cross member at a safe distance from the graound


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 11 2006, 02:45 PM~4595890
> *Lower a-arms are done.    sorry for the delay.  Just gotta do the lower trailering arms and spindels.
> *


Can you post pics on what you are doing to the spindles please Thanks


----------



## caranto

[attachmentid=421503]



just like these but black.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 13 2006, 06:26 AM~4609215
> *good thing you had the xtra work done to keep that cross member at a safe distance from the graound
> *


haha, yea no shit. I think it will be cool, but we tried to keep the artwork in the center just in case. So it wont get messed up no matter what.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 13 2006, 08:05 AM~4609394
> *[attachmentid=421503]
> just like these but black.... :biggrin:
> *


damn those look great i'll have to try that! :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Frame looks sick Doe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

pinstripe looks looks fukn great but I didn't expect any less from Josh :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME+Jan 13 2006, 08:39 AM~4609495-->
> 
> 
> 
> Frame looks sick Doe :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dolle_@Jan 13 2006, 12:38 PM~4610722
> *pinstripe looks looks fukn great but I didn't expect any less from Josh :biggrin:
> *


Glad you all like it. And I think Josh can finally accept the fact that it looks great after everyone has said so.


----------



## Guest

whens it going back on the frame?


----------



## fabian

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2006, 05:11 AM~4606683
> *the masterpiece  :cheesy:
> *


Doe... this looks very nice! You car will be very clean!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 13 2006, 03:20 PM~4611853
> *whens it going back on the frame?
> *


a couple weeks i guess i have to get all the suspension back and then get it smoothed and painted. Then put all the wiring on the motor and get it in, run the brake and gas lines, etc.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 13 2006, 12:47 PM~4611604
> *Glad you all like it. And I think Josh can finally accept the fact that it looks great after everyone has said so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Im sorry man! Im just to hard on myself! I have to admit that it looks good in the pics. But It was the MOST DIFFICULT striping that I have ever done. Being sideways all the time it makes it very hard to do it and look right. Im glad everybody likes it!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 13 2006, 07:36 PM~4613787
> *:roflmao:  Im sorry man! Im just to hard on myself! I have to admit that it looks good in the pics. But It was the MOST DIFFICULT striping that I have ever done. Being sideways all the time it makes it very hard to do it and look right.  Im glad everybody likes it!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jan 13 2006, 05:05 AM~4609394
> *[attachmentid=421503]
> just like these but black.... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man is that just reg pipe welded in there or is it like dom tubeing??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 13 2006, 09:03 PM~4614380
> *Thanks man is that just reg pipe welded in there or is it like dom tubeing??
> *


anything will work really as long as you have clearance for the nut. You could do it with some angle iron but it doesnt look as good.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 13 2006, 08:36 PM~4613787
> *:roflmao:  Im sorry man! Im just to hard on myself! I have to admit that it looks good in the pics. But It was the MOST DIFFICULT striping that I have ever done. Being sideways all the time it makes it very hard to do it and look right.  Im glad everybody likes it!
> *


 :0 damn that really looks good...josh u worry to much bro... it seems to me the more u do the better u get. i will say that is some of the best work ive seen u do....good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

As soon as I get the pipe for the calipers the suspension will be done.


----------



## OURLIFE

MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK I HOPE THERE IS ALOT OF CHROME TO GO WITH IT........ THAT WOULD JUST SET IT OFF RIGHT


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Jan 14 2006, 02:13 PM~4618743
> *MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD AS FUCK I HOPE THERE IS ALOT OF CHROME TO GO WITH IT........ THAT WOULD JUST SET IT OFF RIGHT
> *


i dont think i am going to chrome it out until next year. Until i have tested the suspension to make sure i dont have to make any changes, which i am sure that i will.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 07:16 PM~4619986
> *i dont think i am going to chrome it out until next year. Until i have tested the suspension to make sure i dont have to make any changes, which i am sure that i will.
> *



why??

:dunno:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Because? :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 05:16 PM~4619986
> *i dont think i am going to chrome it out until next year. Until i have tested the suspension to make sure i dont have to make any changes, which i am sure that i will.
> *


Yeah doe will get scared of all of the power of the PITBULL PUMPS and take the juice off and put on air bagz........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 14 2006, 10:11 PM~4621501
> *why??
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: 
Shit breaks and needs adjusting. I know there is no way everything is going to be perfect and work perfect when its together. So i would rather plan on it ahead of time. Instead of trying to make the car perfect and be pissed when i have the grind the chrome off of something to re weld it or whatever.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 14 2006, 10:35 PM~4621695
> *Yeah doe will get scared of all of the power of the PITBULL PUMPS and take the juice off and put on air bagz........................ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:
> *


your right thats why its not cut yet so i can keep it all bolt in :thumbsup: i love bags


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 09:43 PM~4621755
> *your right thats why its not cut yet so i can keep it all bolt in  :thumbsup: i love bags
> *


 :roflmao: You know you do live in kentucky so when in kentucky do what the kentuckyn'z do.............................CHROME SPRAY PAINT.... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: LOVE THE CAR JUST DON'T BOTTOM OUT AND SCRATCH PINHEADS HARD WORK..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 14 2006, 10:47 PM~4621788
> *:roflmao: You know you do live in kentucky so when in kentucky do what the kentuckyn'z do.............................CHROME SPRAY PAINT.... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: LOVE THE CAR JUST DON'T BOTTOM OUT AND SCRATCH PINHEADS HARD WORK..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i was gonna just wrap it all in aluminum foil :0


----------



## Big Doe

It looks like i am not going to have this out for Casper but look for it in INDY for sure.

But if anyone wants to check it out after casper they are more than welcome. It should be mostly together by then anyways.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 09:54 PM~4621853
> *i was gonna just wrap it all in aluminum foil  :0
> *


Now thats GANGSTA.................. :worship: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 14 2006, 10:56 PM~4621863
> *Now thats GANGSTA.................. :worship:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


i wanted to wrap my arches in diamond plate like i have seen some of those OHIO boys do :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 09:57 PM~4621878
> *i wanted to wrap my arches in diamond plate like i have seen some of those OHIO boys do  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah and then polish it out and have that sport truck look,,,


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 11:57 PM~4621878
> *i wanted to wrap my arches in diamond plate like i have seen some of those OHIO boys do  :biggrin:
> *



who?.........................does it count if the diamonds are not face the outside?


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 06:16 PM~4619986
> *i dont think i am going to chrome it out until next year. Until i have tested the suspension to make sure i dont have to make any changes, which i am sure that i will.
> *



chrome that shit homie! You've done everything top notch so far, don't stop now. At least the front suspension! We got a hookup on chrome with fast 3 day turn-a-round, and fairly inexpensive, if you need it


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 14 2006, 11:42 PM~4621743
> *:dunno:
> Shit breaks and needs adjusting. I know there is no way everything is going to be perfect and work perfect when its together. So i would rather plan on it ahead of time. Instead of trying to make the car perfect and be pissed when i have the grind the chrome off of something to re weld it or whatever.
> *



That remins me....... the chain mounts aren't welded on the lower a-arms. :angry: It would actually be better to put the lower on the find out where it needs to be in reference to the other mount on the frame.


Spindles are done also.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 15 2006, 04:00 PM~4626047
> *That remins me....... the chain mounts aren't welded on the lower a-arms.  :angry:  It would actually be better to put the lower on the find out where it needs to be in reference to the other mount on the frame.
> Spindles are done also.
> *


yea i noticed that :biggrin: What do you want to do about that?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jan 15 2006, 12:57 PM~4625218
> *chrome that shit homie! You've done everything top notch so far, don't stop now. At least the front suspension!  We got a hookup on chrome with fast 3 day turn-a-round, and fairly inexpensive, if you need it
> *


Well how much for the front, the a arms and steering shit?


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Looking good, Doe! :thumbsup:


----------



## Immortal Cutty

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 12 2006, 10:11 PM~4606683
> *the masterpiece  :cheesy:
> *



damn it son i love it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 15 2006, 07:49 PM~4626972
> *yea i noticed that  :biggrin:  What do you want to do about that?
> *



Like I said it would be best to put the lower a-arm on and make sure that the mounts will line up.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 15 2006, 09:13 PM~4628130
> *Like I said it would be best to put the lower a-arm on and make sure that the mounts will line up.
> *


i know thats why i am asking when do you want to do this. I can sit them on the frame now i just need the 2 bolts from you.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 15 2006, 10:18 PM~4628191
> *i know thats why i am asking when do you want to do this. I can sit them on the frame now i just need the 2 bolts from you.
> *


Do you ever have a day off?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 15 2006, 09:20 PM~4628213
> *Do you ever have a day off?
> *


nope. Im hoping the next day i gett off to drive to North Carolina to pick up a car  

But really i dont just nights.


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Jan 13 2006, 10:38 AM~4610722-->
> 
> 
> 
> pinstripe looks looks fukn great but I didn't expect any less from Josh :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PantyDropper_@Jan 13 2006, 11:08 PM~4615766
> *:0 damn that really looks good...josh u worry to much bro... it seems to me the more u do the better u get.    i will say that is some of the best work ive seen u do....good job :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks alot guys !  By the way Doe Love the advitar! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 15 2006, 09:34 PM~4628293
> *Thanks alot guys !   By the way Doe Love the advitar! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i think it looks good


----------



## Big Doe

Here come some updates. The frame is chillin for a while til i get all the goodies ready to bolt on. I got the spindles back also. i just need to clean them up and paint em.


----------



## Big Doe

This is the arms how they started. This jsut with the first welds ground.
[attachmentid=426703]
After a little more welding and grinding
[attachmentid=426707]


----------



## Big Doe

Finally i have one of the lowers almost ready for chrome. Only took about 5 hours :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 06:28 PM~4642285
> *Finally i have one of the lowers almost ready for chrome. Only took about 5 hours  :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

do you use one of those flap disk to get it smooth or is there a better way to do it to save me some $$$$$ at the chrome shop?


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 04:28 PM~4642285
> *Finally i have one of the lowers almost ready for chrome. Only took about 5 hours  :uh:
> *


THERE'S GOTTTA BE MORE PICS :angry: .....YOU HOLDIN OUT?


----------



## Guest

iam gonna start being a post whore lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KREWL-TEE-2003_@Jan 17 2006, 07:10 PM~4643245
> *THERE'S GOTTTA BE MORE PICS :angry: .....YOU HOLDIN OUT?
> *


pics of what?


----------



## hydraulicmike

all for a hopper..... big doe takin caddys to new levels :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 17 2006, 07:06 PM~4643208
> *do you use one of those flap disk to get it smooth or is there a better way to do it to save me some $$$$$ at the chrome shop?
> *


yea flap discs. get all the sizes. I still have a few other tricks to finish them off. but that will come once i get the rest of the shit smooth.
I am using:
2 7" grinders
3 4.5" grinders
4" air grinder
3" angle grinder
2" angle grinder


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jan 17 2006, 07:20 PM~4643294
> *all for a hopper.....  big doe takin caddys to new levels  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


yea i'll probably regret it once i start tearin into it. But oh well i cant do nothing half assed. Its just a toy to me anyways


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 07:21 PM~4643308
> *yea flap discs. get all the sizes. I still have a few other tricks to finish them off. but that will come once i get the rest of the shit smooth.
> I am using:
> 2 7" grinders
> 3 4.5" grinders
> 4" air grinder
> 3" angle grinder
> 2" angle grinder
> *



if u dont know, u can get flap discs on ebay for cheeeap and they are just as good as any name brand

i think last time i ordered some they were $20 for 10 and u can mix and match grits


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 17 2006, 08:49 PM~4644109
> *if u dont know, u can get flap discs on ebay for cheeeap and they are just as good as any name brand
> 
> i think last time i ordered some they were $20 for 10 and u can mix and match grits
> *


damn thats cool. I figured you could. But i got mine last minute so i had to go to home depot and pay out the ass. But i only needed one of each grit for the a arms.
but it would be nice to order a bunch and stock up.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 17 2006, 08:56 PM~4644141
> *damn thats cool. I figured you could. But i got mine last minute so i had to go to home depot and pay out the ass. But i only needed one of each grit for the a arms.
> but it would be nice to order a bunch and stock up.
> *


i ended up buying about 40 of them when i was prepping my undercarriage for chrome and used damn near all of them


----------



## Guest

what do i look up on ebay?


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 17 2006, 09:30 PM~4644500
> *what do i look up on ebay?
> *


4.5" flap disc

http://cgi.ebay.com/10-4-1-2-Flap-Disc-Gri...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Big Doe

The lowers are about done. I just have to mold the lower trailing arms and im done with that shit. I should have some pics of a few different things tommorow night


----------



## MonteMan

Looking good - nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin

doe you should snatch up some of those sanding/grinding discs for the 4 1/2'' angle...they last a long time and will speed things along for you...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 19 2006, 10:02 AM~4656808
> *doe you should snatch up some of those sanding/grinding discs for the 4 1/2'' angle...they last a long time and will speed things along for you...
> *


i think thats what i have :dunno:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 19 2006, 06:15 PM~4660139
> *i think thats what i have  :dunno:
> *


they are hard and the surface has soft disc grit layed around it like //////////

they eat the surface down pretty quick so you wont have to switch grinders as often....only bad thing is they have a hard time getting into corners


----------



## fabian

looking real nice


----------



## Big Doe

More new parts...


----------



## Big Doe

more polishing, almost done with this shit. They arent perfect but not bad for a hopper.


----------



## JRO

What year is your lac?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 20 2006, 10:19 PM~4669794
> *More new parts...
> *


L YEAH


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 21 2006, 12:43 AM~4670724
> *What year is your lac?
> *



96


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 20 2006, 11:43 PM~4670724
> *What year is your lac?
> *


which one!? :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Are you chroming all your suspension?


----------



## ~~RED~~

Hay brother shits looking good well get started on the top next week,them wensdom teeth being removed are KILLING me,Im so doped up right now its dumb!  :dunno: Im out of it!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 21 2006, 02:27 PM~4673886
> *Are you chroming all your suspension?
> *


who said i was chroming anything :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 21 2006, 03:44 PM~4674272
> *Hay brother shits looking good well get started on the top next week,them wensdom teeth being removed are KILLING me,Im so doped up right now its dumb!   :dunno:  Im out of it!
> *


Hope you recover! We got some more shit to do yet :biggrin:


----------



## I Drag A55

prolly cause you polished your brandnew tierods and shit... hell i thought you were sending them for chrome when i saw that.

Rob


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 21 2006, 04:12 PM~4674416
> *who said i was chroming anything  :dunno:
> *


awful lot of prep work for paint :scrutinize:


----------



## Big Doe

We will see in a couple weeks.


----------



## OURLIFE

lookin good doe..... still needs chrome :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Here is all of the suspension i have been working on. Im finally finished with it. Its not perfect but it all looks pretty nice. All i have left to work on is smoothing the rear end and prepping the spindles.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im good now Ill give you a call ,we can get back on it tuesday. Iv gotta finish my breaks tomarrow night!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 22 2006, 08:20 PM~4682580
> *Im good now Ill give you a call ,we can get back on it tuesday. Iv gotta finish my breaks tomarrow night!
> *


great, tues. will be the best day for me n e ways.

I need to get going on the rest of the suspension so i can get it done this week and start on getting the motor in next week.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Jan 22 2006, 06:19 PM~4681754
> *lookin good doe..... still needs chrome  :biggrin:
> *


its far from finished


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn, nice work Doe!


----------



## SQUASH

DAMM I JUST GOT FINISHED READING 78 PAGES.GOOD WORK GUYS GOOD TO SEE PEOPLE KEEPING LOUISVILLE ON THE MAP


----------



## Big Doe

thanks guys


----------



## Big Doe

Josh started a little more leafing on the sides of the frame tonight. I will post some pics tommorow night if he has it a little farther along.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 24 2006, 10:54 PM~4697541
> *Josh started a little more leafing on the sides of the frame tonight. I will post some pics tommorow night if he has it a little farther along.
> *



The suspense is killing me. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

how much you spent on leaf so far?...i know it aint cheap...get a look at the prices of palladium :0 

you can make it look like chrome damn near....if i ever do any leafing on my car palladium is what ill be fooling with


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 25 2006, 06:55 AM~4700369
> *how much you spent on leaf so far?...i know it aint cheap...get a look at the prices of palladium  :0
> 
> you can make it look like chrome damn near....if i ever do any leafing on my car palladium is what ill be fooling with
> *


  Never herd of it? Ill have to check that out!


----------



## Guest

so whats the latest progress


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 25 2006, 08:55 AM~4700369
> *how much you spent on leaf so far?...i know it aint cheap...get a look at the prices of palladium  :0
> 
> you can make it look like chrome damn near....if i ever do any leafing on my car palladium is what ill be fooling with
> *


i dont know man i havent really kept track of my money on this car. Its probably better that way though  

I would like to see some of that leaf youa re tlaking about though :0


----------



## enough_talkin

palladium wasnt expensive until ford bought up a shitload of it to use in catalytic converters...now its more expensive than gold leaf 

palladium leaf








sterling silver leaf








white gold 12k








500 packs of each palladium is $1139 sterling silver is $199 white gold is $369

fuck ford motor co.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jan 25 2006, 06:07 PM~4704047
> *so whats the latest progress
> *


i will have some pics tonight if josh come over


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Jan 17 2006, 02:28 PM~4642285-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finally i have one of the lowers almost ready for chrome. Only took about 5 hours  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Doe_@Jan 21 2006, 01:12 PM~4674416
> *who said i was chroming anything  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jan 25 2006, 06:47 PM~4704310
> *:uh:  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :guns:


----------



## Big Doe

Gettin close :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

:uh: Damn your fast! I just got out the shower! :cheesy:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Cleanest frame I have ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 25 2006, 09:55 PM~4705486
> *:uh: Damn your fast! I just got out the shower! :cheesy:
> *


then you're slow damn it! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 25 2006, 10:08 PM~4705584
> *Cleanest frame I have ever seen! :thumbsup:
> *


yours isnt done yet :0


----------



## timdog57

Looks wonderful. :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

LOOKS DAMN GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Do you ever sleep?


----------



## Dolle

frame looks good doe I love it.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 26 2006, 11:42 AM~4708901
> *Do you ever sleep?
> *


hell no. I havent had a day off since Jan. 1st. Plus i have been trying to get shit done on this  And im going to N.C. sunday to pick up another big body


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jan 26 2006, 02:13 PM~4710087
> *frame looks good doe I love it.
> *


thanks, I cant wait to see how yours turns out


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2006, 04:04 PM~4711533
> *hell no. I havent had a day off since Jan. 1st. Plus i have been trying to get shit done on this   And im going to N.C. sunday to pick up another big body
> *


  whats the plan for the new one year milage??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Jan 26 2006, 06:17 PM~4711621
> * whats the plan for the new one year milage??
> *


daily driver! Paint, rims, stereo. Its a 94' w/ 112,xxx mi. grey w/ black leather.


----------



## JRO

Sounds good. Ive been looking for one and there isnt shit around here. Nothing but a bunch of front wheel drive ones. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 26 2006, 07:21 PM~4712089
> *Sounds good. Ive been looking for one and there isnt shit around here. Nothing but a bunch of front wheel drive ones.  :thumbsdown:
> *


you wont find any good deals on em around here


----------



## Big Doe

Frame is finally done. Now i can get a few final pieces painted and start bolting everything to this frame next week.


----------



## Game-Over

looks real nice doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jan 26 2006, 08:50 PM~4712705
> *looks real nice doe
> *


thanks, It will look a lot different under the car with the suspension on.


----------



## grand prix78

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2006, 04:37 PM~4711773
> *daily driver! Paint, rims, stereo. Its a 94' w/ 112,xxx mi. grey w/ black leather.
> *


how much if you dont mind me asking you can pm me if you want :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2006, 05:04 PM~4711533
> *hell no. I havent had a day off since Jan. 1st. Plus i have been trying to get shit done on this   And im going to N.C. sunday to pick up another big body
> *



Sometimes I don't either (like tonight for example  , I'll get a few hours in) ....but I do love some good sleeping.


----------



## gold cutt 84

coming along real good homie


----------



## Big Doe

I'll be picking up my setup tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2006, 06:05 PM~4711537
> *thanks, I cant wait to see how yours turns out
> *


I can't wait either its going to the blaster monday then off to Brent :biggrin:


----------



## Brent Schaber




----------



## Big Doe

Heres a few of the goodies i picked up from Brent today. 2 1" pumps for the front and 2 1/2" pumps for the back. The rest is still wrapped up until im ready to put them together. I also got some new 14" cylinders for the back. And some custom made deep cups for the Torpedo's for the front.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

Them motor backing plates are nice, do you know if he sells them without the logo etched in? Or if anyone makes something similar?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 27 2006, 09:31 PM~4720220
> *Them motor backing plates are nice, do you know if he sells them without the logo etched in? Or if anyone makes something similar?
> *


No he doesnt have them w/o the logo but he may be able to make you some? Just PM PITBULL.

I dont think any hydro company sells blank parts.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2006, 10:20 PM~4720618
> *No he doesnt have them w/o the logo but he may be able to make you some? Just PM PITBULL.
> 
> I dont think any hydro company sells blank parts.
> *


blackmagic used too


----------



## Game-Over




----------



## Indy64

I didn't think he was gonna have vented end caps?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 28 2006, 03:28 PM~4724022
> *I didn't think he was gonna have vented end caps?
> *


They arent vented, I think its the reflection of the carpet!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 28 2006, 08:43 PM~4724673
> *They arent vented, I think its the reflection of the carpet!
> *


haha whats up dogg.....i had to look at the end cap too i was like vented ?..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I got 20 bucks that says its vented


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 28 2006, 10:42 PM~4725554
> *I got 20 bucks that says its vented
> *


gimme my 20 bucks because you can see where the metal is drilled out (right through the vent) 

its a reflection....making vented caps like that needs to be on his to do list because that would be hot


----------



## dlinehustler

yeah when we were down thier he said he did not make them vented was to cut down on flames shooting out of the motor when they get hot...........But those look vented to me


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 28 2006, 11:42 PM~4725554
> *I got 20 bucks that says its vented
> *



Gimme $20


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 28 2006, 10:42 PM~4725554
> *I got 20 bucks that says its vented
> *


well... while your giving your money away dan.... count me in


----------



## Big Doe

THEY ARE NOT VENTED!
:biggrin: 
Man after i posted the pic i had to dig them back out to check, they sure the hell look like it from the pic. But no they are solid


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 29 2006, 06:08 AM~4727346
> *THEY ARE NOT VENTED!
> :biggrin:
> Man after i posted the pic i had to dig them back out to check, they sure the hell look like it from the pic. But no they are solid
> *


pay up boys :0


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 28 2006, 08:42 PM~4725554
> *I got 20 bucks that says its vented
> *


well saying that Brent a one of my best freinds and that he lives within walking distance! Ill take that bet !


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I coulda swore, in the top pic it's like you can see the cardboard through the opening...


fuckers :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Jan 29 2006, 11:20 AM~4727681
> *
> 
> I coulda swore, in the top pic it's like you can see the cardboard through the opening...
> fuckers  :biggrin:
> *



Don't trip on it wsl63 and I were both like wtf??? :biggrin:


----------



## Indy64

Damn, then thats some good plating!!! Nice work. Looks like I wasn't the only one that was fooled.


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 29 2006, 05:48 PM~4729062
> *Damn, then thats some good plating!!!  Nice work.  Looks like I wasn't the only one that was fooled.
> *


plating? ha thats polished aluminum :0


----------



## Silver

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Jan 29 2006, 10:10 PM~4730764
> *plating? ha thats polished aluminum  :0
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: You know what I ment damnit! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## enough_talkin

i gotta ask....when is it going back together??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jan 30 2006, 02:28 PM~4734716
> *i gotta ask....when is it going back together??
> *


slowly. I dont know when. I bought a 94 fleetwood yesterday :twak: Ive been workin on that all day. I am going to try to have it rolling sometime next week. Then i will have to get the motor in and all the lines back on. So it will be a couple weeks before the body meets the frame.


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by Indy64_@Jan 29 2006, 03:48 PM~4729062
> *Damn, then thats some good plating!!!  Nice work.  Looks like I wasn't the only one that was fooled.
> *


you couldnt tell that was polished??? your fukin stoopid :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 30 2006, 04:22 PM~4736032
> *slowly. I dont know when. I bought a 94 fleetwood yesterday  :twak: Ive been workin on that all day. I am going to try to have it rolling sometime next week. Then i will have to get the motor in and all the lines back on. So it will be a couple weeks before the body meets the frame.
> *


So Doe, you bringing this thang to Southern Showdown this year?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 30 2006, 08:48 PM~4737745
> *So Doe, you bringing this thang to Southern Showdown this year?
> *


yea im sure i will


----------



## Stickz

This Fleetwood is gonna be one badd...Mutha shut yo mouth!


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 30 2006, 08:20 PM~4738001
> *yea im sure i will
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

you need build up pics of the new daily. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jan 31 2006, 10:18 PM~4746229
> *you need build up pics of the new daily.  :biggrin:
> *


once i get the body work done and start on the paint i will. But that will be a while. Got to get this bitch together first.


----------



## WSL63

:0 :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 2 2006, 07:21 PM~4760849
> *:0  :wave:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 2 2006, 07:59 PM~4761204
> *:tears:
> *


Whats up Doe? Hows things going with the big body?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 4 2006, 11:29 PM~4778342
> *Whats up Doe? Hows things going with the big body?
> *


Slow. I will have some updated pics today tho. I finally have a day off so i should be able to get some shit done.


----------



## NEVER FADED

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jan 27 2006, 11:31 PM~4721084
> *blackmagic used too
> *



still does :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Pics some other day maybe  Couldnt get ahold of Tim to get my motor so there wasnt much i could do today.


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 5 2006, 08:28 PM~4783783
> *Pics some other day maybe    Couldnt get ahold of Tim to get my motor so there wasnt much i could do today.
> *


fuckin timmay :angry:


----------



## showandgo

timmy that bastard :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 5 2006, 07:28 PM~4783783
> *Pics some other day maybe    Couldnt get ahold of Tim to get my motor so there wasnt much i could do today.
> *


Thats because he was at the brick plant working his ass off.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 5 2006, 11:07 PM~4784882
> *Thats because he was at the brick plant working his ass off.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i tried before that


----------



## timdog57

I got called in at 10:00 am for a problem they were having and didn't get off till 11:30 pm. :angry: Sorry Doe.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 6 2006, 10:46 AM~4787180
> *I got called in at 10:00 am for a problem they were having and didn't get off till 11:30 pm.  :angry:  Sorry Doe.
> *


thats cool. Im gonna get it one night this week when cheeks is over there. Hopefully i can get off early one day so we can cut the holes.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 6 2006, 08:03 PM~4790549
> *thats cool. Im gonna get it one night this week when cheeks is over there. Hopefully i can get off early one day so we can cut the holes.
> *


yeah i helped doe put a hood on his new cady tonight :0


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

i like that rear end looks strong!


----------



## timdog57

Pretty.........Motor in yet? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2006, 11:10 PM~4798893
> *Pretty.........Motor in yet?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah he picked that big bitch up tonight :0 with a little help :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2006, 10:10 PM~4798893
> *Pretty.........Motor in yet?  :biggrin:
> *


nah i have plenty to do on it first. I managed to stuff the motor and hoist and the frame and another big body in the 2 car gargae. that was enough for one night. :biggrin:


----------



## M.Fuentes

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 25 2006, 08:03 PM~4705124
> *Gettin close  :biggrin:
> *



those ears look strong as fuck


----------



## Game-Over

looks good as hell guys


----------



## Big Doe

I got some shit done but nothing worth looking at.

Transmission is painted and mounted to the motor. Had to get a new solenoid for the starter and put that on. Got new plugs put on. The brake lines/ABS has been ran. Just need to put a few more clamps on. 

I am going to try to start installing the mess of wires on the motor tommorow. And MAYBE i can have the motor mounted by the end of the weekend.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 9 2006, 07:56 PM~4813677
> *I got some shit done but nothing worth looking at.
> 
> Transmission is painted and mounted to the motor. Had to get a new solenoid for the starter and put that on. Got new plugs put on. The brake lines/ABS has been ran. Just need to put a few more clamps on.
> 
> I am going to try to start installing the mess of wires on the motor tommorow. And MAYBE i can have the motor mounted by the end of the weekend.
> *


Is your abs going to be functional, cause it fucks up when you 3-wheel, I am going to get rid of all of mine. I already pulled the fuse for it and the traction control.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Feb 9 2006, 09:50 PM~4814064
> *Is your abs going to be functional, cause it fucks up when you 3-wheel, I am going to get rid of all of mine. I already pulled the fuse for it and the traction control.
> *


probably not. Because i know its gonna be screwed up when i hop and 3 wheel. You have to break all the sensors to get them out anyways. So i am going to try it without the sensors and all. I am hoping to just leave it off.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 9 2006, 09:40 PM~4814525
> *probably not. Because i know its gonna be screwed up when i hop and 3 wheel. You have to break all the sensors to get them out anyways. So i am going to try it without the sensors and all. I am hoping to just leave it off.
> *


Your sensors broke to, I think I got one of mine out without breaking.


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

does anybody know were an 80's fleetwood at looking for a project


----------



## LOCO 52 RAGTOP

> _Originally posted by LOCO 52 RAGTOP_@Feb 10 2006, 01:54 AM~4816478
> *does anybody know were an 80's fleetwood at looking for a project
> *


forgot to say convertiable :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

I got a lot of the wiring done. It went way smoother than i thought. I just need to pick up a couple parts to put on the engine and a new gasket for the trans. pan and it will be about done. 

I couldnt resist putting the motor in. Im having trouble getting all the mount holes lined up by myself. But i will try again tommorow.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Looking good... Keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

man that is a lot of wires. :0


----------



## enough_talkin

i hate wires....nothing to do with being difficult work or anything its just the fact that its time consuming and it doesnt look like your getting alot of work done...i hate not seeing progress at a fast pace when i work on things...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 11 2006, 08:10 AM~4825588
> *i hate wires....nothing to do with being difficult work or anything its just the fact that its time consuming and it doesnt look like your getting alot of work done...i hate not seeing progress at a fast pace when i work on things...
> *


yea it doesnt look like i have done shit but there is a lot to it


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 11 2006, 10:03 AM~4825761
> *yea it doesnt look like i have done shit but there is a lot to it
> *


i got a big body to....organized spaghetti in them things....under the hood is a pain in the ass but the dash board is the worst...i took mine off to make a template...got plans to make a wooden dash out of walnut stained black with a real heavy clear and some leaf work done...that thing had me cursing all day long lol..actually 3 days...airbags get me nervous


----------



## Big Doe

Motor and trans. is mounted, the gas, and brake lines are ran.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 14 2006, 06:17 AM~4844995
> *Motor and trans. is mounted, the gas, and brake lines are ran.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 14 2006, 08:18 PM~4849299
> *uffin:
> *


you comin down next weekend?


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 14 2006, 08:55 PM~4849589
> *you comin down next weekend?
> *


dunno yet????


----------



## Big Doe

The frame is almost done except for the front suspension and the rear trailing arms/ brake lines.


----------



## juandik

it will be nice putting a frame back under a car it come out of. :biggrin: 

just ask timmay ..there was a little situation with mine


----------



## dlinehustler

Yeah it was alittle cock eyed.............get it Juandik/// cock eyed.........Nevermind :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looking good Doe!


----------



## Big Doe

Thanks to Trudawg and Lwrdr83lds For the big hook up on the chrome! It wouldnt be done without you guys. I will deffinately be sending more parts up there :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

And i have to tahnk Tim for helping my tie up a LOT of loose ends tonight. About 3 more nights of work on the frame and its ready for the body. Too bad it will probably just be sitting for a few weeks until we can get it done. But it will all be worth the wait.


----------



## Guest

looks really good. trudawg has a few of my parts i can`t wait to see them .


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 17 2006, 11:34 PM~4871833
> *looks really good. trudawg has a few of my parts i can`t wait to see them .
> *


After a bad experience with my last plater, i am very pleased with this one.


----------



## juandik

ypou sneeky dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

damn chrome looks good you tricked us all. Thought you were painting it. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

:roflmao: :roflmao: i wasnt going to show it until i had the frame all done. But damn it looks too good not to share.


----------



## timdog57

:thumbsup: I wanna see this bitch done and on the bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

looks good....what are you doing with the big body you have all that chrome sitting on?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Feb 18 2006, 10:01 AM~4873999
> *looks good....what are you doing with the big body you have all that chrome sitting on?
> *


hopefully painting it and throwing my 14" Daytons on and rolling it. But i am tied up working on 3 cars at once so its just sitting for a few weeks.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 18 2006, 09:56 AM~4873975
> *:thumbsup:  I wanna see this bitch done and on the bumper.  :biggrin:
> *


the end is finally in sight :worship:


----------



## Game-Over

you mind if I ask what it costed to get your stuff chromed?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 18 2006, 12:25 PM~4874579
> *you mind if I ask what it costed to get your stuff chromed?
> *


$400


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 18 2006, 10:39 AM~4874620
> *$400
> *


what was all done for that price?


----------



## Game-Over

damn, good deal


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Feb 18 2006, 01:18 PM~4874751
> *what was all done for that price?
> *


everything in the pictures


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 18 2006, 02:51 PM~4875034
> *everything in the pictures
> *


Damn, I need that hook up! Did you smooth them out before sending them off or did they do it for that price?


----------



## CaptainNasty

hey doe hit me up with some more info on the chrome i want to send my a arms up there.... and you paid 400 for everything in all the pics?? let me know, thanks....


----------



## TRUDAWG

UmmHmmm......somebody better give me some good feedback in the feeback section :biggrin: Glad to see your happy with everything dawg! Sorry again for the delay. And for anyone wanting chrome work lemme know. My goal is to drop off a shitload of parts once a month, so everyone can get good deals. At this rate I'm going to chrome everything and anything on my car that can be unbolted....lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2006, 04:38 PM~4875534
> *UmmHmmm......somebody better give me some good feedback in the feeback section :biggrin: Glad to see your happy with everything dawg! Sorry again for the delay. And for anyone wanting chrome work lemme know. My goal is to drop off a shitload of parts once a month, so everyone can get good deals. At this rate I'm going to chrome everything and anything on my car that can be unbolted....lol
> *


I will be hitting you up for sure bro!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 18 2006, 04:38 PM~4875534
> *UmmHmmm......somebody better give me some good feedback in the feeback section :biggrin: Glad to see your happy with everything dawg! Sorry again for the delay. And for anyone wanting chrome work lemme know. My goal is to drop off a shitload of parts once a month, so everyone can get good deals. At this rate I'm going to chrome everything and anything on my car that can be unbolted....lol
> *


Yes sir i am very happy with it. I am hoping to be able to get some more small stuff done in a month or so. Like i told you i dont mind the wait as long as it all looks good, which it did.

And for anyone that needs the chrome, I did the prep work my self. But regardless they have gret prices and excellent, quick work.


----------



## indyzmosthated

What was the turn around time on the chrome?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by layinlowusosixfo_@Feb 19 2006, 08:28 AM~4879652
> *What was the turn around time on the chrome?
> *


it is usually 3 days. But i guess he was pretty busy this time. I think it took a little over 2 weeks and thats with shipping also.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

What platter did you use Doe?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 19 2006, 02:22 PM~4881137
> *What platter did you use Doe?
> *


Trudawg's chrome :biggrin: 

I sent it to him and he had it done for me


----------



## Big Shizzle

looks excellent Doe....Glad you put the chrome on there.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Feb 19 2006, 03:14 PM~4881494
> *looks excellent Doe....Glad you put the chrome on there.....
> *


thanks.

I was hesitating after what happened last time, but it turned out great and i am glad i did it too.


----------



## Big Shizzle

I hear ya...there are fucked up people in every aspect of building a car out there...I am just glad you pressed on and are still doing what you want to do to build a nice car


----------



## Big Doe

heres a few pieces i kept forgetting to paint. The gas tank straps, drive shaft (shortened 1"), and the shock for the steering.


----------



## Guest

is it nessary to have the gas shock for the steering?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

where can i buy these shocks for the steering on a 85 fellt borgham??? let me know


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 19 2006, 08:28 PM~4883178
> *where can i buy these shocks for the steering on a 85 fellt borgham??? let me know
> *


i dont know i used my old one


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

Ride is lookin sick Doe major props :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

shit!!! mine is fuck up!!! i will buy a new one


----------



## timdog57

The cylinder looks good Red. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

More to come soon, I just need to find some tiem to get the suspension on. Caranto pressed the bushings in for me the other day so everything is ready to put on.


----------



## MonteMan

Lokking better and better. :thumbsup: You gonna dress up that LT1- whats the plans for it?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Feb 22 2006, 01:27 PM~4902055
> *Lokking better and better. :thumbsup: You gonna dress up that LT1- whats the plans for it?
> *


yes, but that will be the last thing i do.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Nice Chrome! Im glad to see that going on that nice ass frame!


----------



## Lowridingmike

Looks great! With every caddy u build u always step it up.. I thought the green one was the shit, can't wait to see what this will be like when all together and done! Props! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

the body is about to make the trip back to Tim's. Its going back on the frame in 2 weeks :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Lowridingmike_@Feb 23 2006, 01:07 AM~4907625
> *Looks great!  With every caddy u build u always step it up..  I thought the green one was the shit, can't wait to see what this will be like when all together and done!  Props! :biggrin:
> *


thanks. This one is deffinately gonna be better than all my cars to date.


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 25 2006, 10:29 PM~4928393
> *
> *


i know thats what you and Tim were doing when you were following me :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 26 2006, 12:18 AM~4928584
> *i know thats what you and Tim were doing when you were following me  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Doe was rolling with his pimp glasses on :biggrin: I looked at Ryan and was like damn I need to call that fool and tell him to chill out. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 25 2006, 10:23 PM~4928607
> *Doe was rolling with his pimp glasses on  :biggrin:  I looked at Ryan and was like damn I need to call that fool and tell him to chill out.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think you said Slowdown BUDDY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

We made it thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc

good meeting u doe

and lowridingmike, didnt get to meet up with tim, next time


what was yup with the lincoln james sighting :0 lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 26 2006, 09:17 PM~4933688
> *good meeting u doe
> 
> and lowridingmike, didnt get to meet up with tim, next time
> what was yup with the lincoln james sighting  :0  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: that was funny shit. I think my girl got a pic of that too :0 

But it was cool meeting you and the rest of your club this weekend as well as all the other out of town homies i saw again :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 26 2006, 10:07 PM~4934074
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: that was funny shit. I think my girl got a pic of that too  :0
> 
> But it was cool meeting you and the rest of your club this weekend as well as all the other out of town homies i saw again  :thumbsup:
> *


 yeah that was funny, just talking and everyone looks up and is like "OH SHIT GET YOUR CAMERA" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

To Be continued next week. :0 Back at the garage.


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 1 2006, 12:24 PM~4953125
> *To Be continued next week.  :0  Back at the garage.
> *


sick sick sick, thats all that pops into my head :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 1 2006, 01:24 PM~4953125
> *To Be continued next week.  :0  Back at the garage.
> *


that is a nice shot the car looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 1 2006, 01:24 PM~4953125
> *To Be continued next week.  :0  Back at the garage.
> *


DAMN!


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 26 2006, 09:17 PM~4933688
> *good meeting u doe
> 
> and lowridingmike, didnt get to meet up with tim, next time
> what was yup with the lincoln james sighting  :0  lol
> *



Good meeting u to cuz. Nice to see all these people on tha site. put a face with words


----------



## 187_Regal

man i swear that car makes my pee pee hard....LOL


----------



## juandik

is it in the monte carlos spot?

get to gettin buddy


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 1 2006, 03:53 PM~4954353
> *is it in the monte carlos spot?
> 
> get to gettin buddy
> *


it sure is :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 1 2006, 04:53 PM~4954353
> *is it in the monte carlos spot?
> 
> get to gettin buddy
> *



Actually that is the caprice's spot.  But hopefully Doe will be working on it soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

I got the arms on one side. 

I fought with the lower on the other side for 3 hours and it still wont go on :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 1 2006, 09:45 PM~4956208
> *I got the arms on one side.
> 
> I fought with the lower on the other side for 3 hours and it still wont go on  :angry:
> *


thats looks good


----------



## Stickz

Tha Fleetwood is lookn good.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

I finally got the arms on and the springs squeezed in. I started to put the steering together to see what it would look like.


----------



## Silver

looking real good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 2 2006, 10:22 PM~4963896
> *looking real good bro.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks

I will be ready to put those hoses on soon :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

That motherfucker is going to have a hell of a front lock up. :0


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2006, 09:27 PM~4963909
> *thanks
> 
> I will be ready to put those hoses on soon  :biggrin:
> *


thats good, let me know if you need anything else bro. 

cant wait to see that fleetwood swang. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 2 2006, 10:33 PM~4963960
> *That motherfucker is going to have a hell of a front lock up.  :0
> *


I cant wait to get the wheels on and sit it on the ground so i can see how mean the front end will look :biggrin:


----------



## OURLIFE

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn thats all i can say :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Doe the car looks really good. you have dont a great job. look forward to seeing it. I hope I get to see it before it gets fucked up from hoppin


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 2 2006, 10:51 PM~4964124
> *Doe the car looks really good. you have dont a great job. look forward to seeing it. I hope I get to see it before it gets fucked up from hoppin
> *


Thanks, glad soem of you like what i have done with it. 

I hope to take it out to a few shows before i hop it but :dunno: I might not be able to resist.


----------



## HiLow

:thumbsup: i like


----------



## enough_talkin

shouldnt have to worry about busting that pretty ass scroll off the xmember with that much clearance


looks good man...splits kinda bad in a way because you wont really be able to cruise it...things gonna eat the hell outta some tires


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2006, 11:48 PM~4964099
> *I cant wait to get the wheels on and sit it on the ground so i can see how mean the front end will look  :biggrin:
> *


One more week and it is on. :0


----------



## big pimpin

ooooo weeeeee!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

T
T
T


----------



## Big Doe

I have a few parts to finish up on the rear suspension and the chasis will be done tommorow


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 3 2006, 09:59 PM~4971808
> *I have a few parts to finish up on the rear suspension and the chasis will be done tommorow
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PINKONIA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 3 2006, 08:59 PM~4971808
> *I have a few parts to finish up on the rear suspension and the chasis will be done tommorow
> *


THANK GOD :biggrin:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

YOur ride is going to be crushin DOE, This thing is going to be sick :thumbsup:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i can see it now.....big doe vs.........pinky :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 4 2006, 12:56 PM~4975090
> *i can see it now.....big doe vs.........pinky  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


that wouldnt be a very fair hop


----------



## LowRollinJosh

how come? come on doe you know you're gonna be killing it  how many inches you think you're going to be getting on the bumper?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

damn double post


----------



## Big Doe

Oh shit :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2006, 02:25 PM~4975203
> *that wouldnt be a very fair hop
> *


don't you start that shit DOE.

jg is building his big body lac too don't worry you have some equal comp soon enough. comp


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 4 2006, 02:45 PM~4975558
> *don't you start that shit DOE.
> 
> jg is building his big body lac too don't worry you have some equal comp soon enough. comp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Come on you know as well as i do my car isnt set up to do near the inches of pinky.

And yes, i cant wait to see his big body come out i know it will be on the bumper too. That might be more on my level


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Mar 4 2006, 01:45 PM~4975288
> *how come? come on doe you know you're gonna be killing it    how many inches you think you're going to be getting on the bumper?
> *


my rear suspension isnt set up to go up like that. Im just running 14" cylinders.probably 55-60" but i have a long way to go before i can think about that.


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler

Wow


----------



## timdog57

Hot shit. :biggrin: I wanna see the positive camber on that mofo.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

how important is that shock on the steering? mine was never on the car. would it be a good idea to by one?

car is lookin real nice! cant wait to see the body on


----------



## SixFourClownin

Lookin good Doe!


----------



## DUKE

Hey Doe were you able to stick that whole MB under the front end? by the way its the hotest shit on here dog.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by DUKE_@Mar 4 2006, 06:56 PM~4976474
> *Hey  Doe were you able to stick that whole MB under the front end?  by the way its the hotest shit on here dog.
> *


yea. I had to firce them in but it wasnt too bad. The only problem is the front suspension is already maxed out with just that spring squeezed in there. I cant wait to break them in.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Mar 4 2006, 06:41 PM~4976392
> *how important is that shock on the steering? mine was never on the car. would it be a good idea to by one?
> 
> car is lookin real nice! cant wait to see the body on
> *


Well it wouldnt hurt to get one. But i dont think it will hurt by not having it. Its just to make it easier to steer. I cant remember what they call it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

What a job right! I have no idea what I'm fixing to go thru in a month from now!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 4 2006, 07:16 PM~4976952
> *Well it wouldnt hurt to get one. But i dont think it will hurt by not having it. Its just to make it easier to steer. I cant remember what they call it.
> *


Steering stabilizer I believe. I took a center link and the bracket off a cadillac frame and put it on my caprice. The 20s used to pull the steering from road crowns and such.....but with the stabilizer it helps control the car from pulling.  

Coming together good Doe! :thumbsup:


----------



## enough_talkin

looking good man...your not far now...done alot since the last time i checked into this post


----------



## Big Doe

:thumbsup: 

It will be a complete car again by this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 6 2006, 07:27 PM~4988824
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> It will be a complete car again by this weekend  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 6 2006, 06:27 PM~4988824
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> It will be a complete car again by this weekend  :cheesy:
> *


post pics the day its together :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juggalo4life_@Mar 6 2006, 11:53 PM~4991219
> *post pics the day its together :thumbsup:
> *


10-4 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

getting closer, and closer, and closer, and closer! Cant wait to see it finished Doe!


----------



## BigLinc

lookin better and better doe, wish i had time to check it out when we were in town


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Do I see Indy in the future? Looks good.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 9 2006, 05:29 AM~5007959
> *Do I see Indy in the future? Looks good.
> *


I dont know man, its gettin close. There is still a ton of work to be done so i dont know if it will be really ready or not :dunno:


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 9 2006, 12:05 PM~5009938
> *I dont know man, its gettin close. There is still a ton of work to be done so i dont know if it will be really ready or not  :dunno:
> *


 Hope I get to see this ride at Indy Doe this ride is crushin, alot of nice rides is bustin out of the Ville keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

The car is one again :biggrin: 

Tim has more pics but i just wanted to post a few for y'all to see


----------



## Big Doe

Before :0


----------



## 509Rider

Looks mean as fuck cant wait to see it with the wheels, and put together, good job Doe.


----------



## dlinehustler

lots of positive camber :thumbsup: all downhill now......you & timbuddy have done some really clean work on the car...good job guys


----------



## HiLow

looks great man


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 10 2006, 07:19 PM~5021427
> *lots of positive camber  :thumbsup: all downhill now......you & timbuddy have done some really clean work on the car...good job guys
> *


for sure :0


----------



## juandik

i told you DOE as soon as you quit worring about how nice it was youd get it done .. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO

nice :0


----------



## Dolle

very nice looks great now finish so we can see what it do :biggrin:


----------



## CaptainNasty

good job doe, that shit is looking real good. Are those 14's on there now? are you going with 13's or 14's? Another great looking frame coming up out of timbuddies garage!!! And another badass paintjob out of Big Doe's!!! Can't wait to see this shit in person....


Hey if you got a set of 14x7's you would be interested in getting rid of that are in decent enough shape for a daily hit me up....


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

looks good as hell Doe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

:thumbsup:


----------



## Koolaid

looks bad ass doe...u wouldnt happen to know where i can get a 95-96 fleetwood front end at a decent price would ya?? :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO

Looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Indy64

:thumbsup: And in only 9 months.....looks good!


----------



## LD0GG

i love the paint scheme u picked great work


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Ben watching this whole build up....FUckin Awesome...man i hope it makes INdy


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5025039
> *good job doe, that shit is looking real good.  Are those 14's on there now?  are you going with 13's or 14's?  Another great looking frame coming up out of timbuddies garage!!!  And another badass paintjob out of Big Doe's!!!  Can't wait to see this shit in person....
> Hey if you got a set of 14x7's you would be interested in getting rid of that are in decent enough shape for a daily hit me up....
> *



Got chu some 14x7's. PM me with an offer. on 175 75 14's too. 


Damn that's lookin good DOe. Came together quick too. Lots of work done with a quickness! Keep us posted on pics, I wanna see what it looks like all together!


----------



## PITBULL

need more pics :biggrin: looking tight


----------



## timdog57

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Here are more pics Brent. :biggrin: My garage is a mess though. :angry:


----------



## EastBayRyda925

nice man......its lookin real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

Man this car is fucking posessed :angry: Im gonna try again tommorow to get some shit done.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Mar 11 2006, 05:05 PM~5026936
> *i love the paint scheme u picked great work
> *


thanks, i just wanted to pick something different and i couldnt be happier with the way it came out.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 11 2006, 08:03 PM~5027808
> *Here are more pics Brent.  :biggrin:  My garage is a mess though.  :angry:
> *


 :nono: Its not because of me!! :biggrin: 

Glad you got your router working :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 11 2006, 09:38 PM~5028015
> *:nono: Its not because of me!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Glad you got your router working  :biggrin:
> *



I know it is not you.  And I swear this car should be called Devil's Advocate if that name isn't taken. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 11 2006, 09:03 PM~5027808
> *Here are more pics Brent.  :biggrin:  My garage is a mess though.  :angry:
> *


look at that pink junk in the back ground..in that second pic :cheesy: lol

looking good doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CaptainNasty_@Mar 11 2006, 10:29 AM~5025039
> *good job doe, that shit is looking real good.  Are those 14's on there now?  are you going with 13's or 14's?  Another great looking frame coming up out of timbuddies garage!!!  And another badass paintjob out of Big Doe's!!!  Can't wait to see this shit in person....
> Hey if you got a set of 14x7's you would be interested in getting rid of that are in decent enough shape for a daily hit me up....
> *


its getting these 14x6's. But that will be about the last thing i put on the car, i dont want to fuck them up.

And no i dont want to sell any of my 14's :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

DAMN! Looks fuckin awsome Doe!


----------



## timdog57

I wanna see the rims on the car. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 11 2006, 09:08 PM~5028181
> *I wanna see the rims on the car.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i cant wait either, but unfortunately it wont be any time soon


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 11 2006, 09:07 PM~5028172
> *DAMN! Looks fuckin awsome Doe!
> *


Thanks, Im just tryin to keep up with you :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

nice work :thumbsup: cant wait to see it with all that chrome along the bottom


----------



## Big Blue

how much are your upper a arms extended? You car looks great by the way


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Big Blue_@Mar 11 2006, 10:22 PM~5028620
> *how much are your upper a arms extended?  You car looks great by the way
> *


1" but the belly is split also


----------



## 64KyBelair

lookin good big man...yo u still need that one chrome rocker


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Mar 11 2006, 10:45 PM~5028734
> *lookin good big man...yo u still need that one chrome rocker
> *


thanks, and yes i do need that! LMK a price


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

what genius put the air hose reel right where the damn lift is? :uh: 

hey Doe if Timmy scratches your paint let me know and i'll kick his ass for ya


----------



## Dolle

damn louisville is really stepin up. looks fukin great


----------



## juandik

who's doing the install ? 4 pumps 14 batts? any pistons?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 11 2006, 09:14 PM~5028220
> *Thanks, Im just tryin to keep up with you  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: You've done that homie, it really does look awsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 12 2006, 12:42 AM~5029029
> *what genius put the air hose reel right where the damn lift is?  :uh:
> 
> hey Doe if Timmy scratches your paint let me know and i'll kick his ass for ya
> *



I know I really suck.  I need to move it over about 1' My lift wasn't in when I put it up.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 11 2006, 11:42 PM~5029029
> *what genius put the air hose reel right where the damn lift is?  :uh:
> 
> hey Doe if Timmy scratches your paint let me know and i'll kick his ass for ya
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i was looking at that yesterday.

And he already scratched it twice before we even go started :guns:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 12 2006, 12:14 AM~5029259
> *who's doing the install ? 4 pumps 14 batts? any pistons?
> *


Me and whoever wants to help.

4 pumps 14 batts, and no pistons yet. Hopefully i wont need them but we will see.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2006, 09:55 AM~5030718
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i was looking at that yesterday.
> 
> And he already scratched it twice before we even go started  :guns:
> *



Don't blame it on me.  well not both of them anyway.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 12 2006, 09:06 AM~5030737
> *Don't blame it on me.    well not both of them anyway.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i know im just fuckin with you, i dont give a fuck about the paint it can all be fixed. And Those scratches wont be seen anyways.


----------



## Bigthangs

Good job :thumbsup: Hook me up with some of those engine mounts


----------



## CaptainNasty

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 11 2006, 09:05 PM~5028157
> *its getting these 14x6's. But that will be about the last thing i put on the car, i dont want to fuck them up.
> 
> And no i dont want to sell any of my 14's  :biggrin:
> *


those look tight as hell, can't wait to see this shit out.....



Oh damn tim gets real butt hurt when his garage is a mess :0 lol


great job guys....


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2006, 08:56 AM~5030722
> *Me and whoever wants to help.
> 
> 4 pumps 14 batts, and no pistons yet. Hopefully i wont need them but we will see.
> *


decided on a voltage your gonna start out on?


----------



## EL_PASO

doe if you dont mind me asking what red is that?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Looks nice on the frame.


----------



## Big Doe

Its Alive!!!

Finally got the fucker running tonight. I just need to fix a small leak and adjust the trans linkage and it should be good.


----------



## 64KyBelair

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 11 2006, 10:48 PM~5028747
> *thanks, and yes i do need that! LMK a price
> *


its in the garage i'll go out there and make sure it hasnt gotten any big dings in from sitting around and let u know....

how much would u charge for a bc/cc paintjob...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Mar 12 2006, 04:42 PM~5032908
> *its in the garage i'll go out there and make sure it hasnt gotten any big dings in from sitting around and let u know....
> 
> how much would u charge for a bc/cc paintjob...
> *


ok, lmk

and it depends on the condition of the old paint, what kind of car, etc. But i would say starting around 1200


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Mar 11 2006, 01:13 PM~5025703
> *looks bad ass doe...u wouldnt happen to know where i can get a 95-96 fleetwood front end at a decent price would ya?? :thumbsup:
> *


Auto Warehouse in new albany is the only place i know of that has a lot of caddy parts regularly 812-949-2323. But i dont know how decent the price will be :biggrin: Oh and 93-96 will be the same.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 12 2006, 11:05 AM~5031013
> *decided on a voltage your gonna start out on?
> *


2 banks of 84v. And if that dont work i will bump it up to 120v, and if that dont work i will have to get a piston


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 12 2006, 11:07 AM~5031027
> *doe if you dont mind me asking what red is that?
> *


i dont remember, i posted it about 40 pages back. But it is off of a newer GM, i think the chevy trucks are the same color red.


----------



## lowrider_620

clean ass caddy lookin like it coming together since the bodys on. just scooped me up a 96 fleetwood picks are help full might have to hit u up for some tips.


----------



## PantyDropper

[attachmentid=498458]

[attachmentid=498459]

[attachmentid=498460]

[attachmentid=498462]
here ya go doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 12 2006, 06:08 PM~5033531
> *[attachmentid=498458]
> 
> [attachmentid=498459]
> 
> [attachmentid=498460]
> 
> [attachmentid=498462]
> here ya go doe
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Why is Cheeks car still there? The wheels are on it :dunno:


----------



## lowrider_620

were did u get that intake at. it take aways alot of the plastic cluster.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 12 2006, 07:35 PM~5033775
> *Why is Cheeks car still there?  The wheels are on it :dunno:
> *


because its not completely done...


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 12 2006, 06:50 PM~5033893
> *because its not completely done...
> *


I seen the car in person last week.. The interior is off the hook, who did it for you?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 12 2006, 07:59 PM~5033973
> *I seen the car in person last week.. The interior is off the hook, who did it for you?
> *


custom touch did all the paint work inside...i hade this one place called east end upholstery did the seats but there out of business...then i had a couple of old timer do the headliner and lay the carpet and put it all together...yeah i think it the best part of my car... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 12 2006, 06:35 PM~5033775
> *Why is Cheeks car still there?  The wheels are on it :dunno:
> *


you know timdogs gargae, home of all the baddest lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Mar 12 2006, 06:38 PM~5033795
> *were did u get that intake at. it take aways alot of the plastic cluster.
> *


got it on ebay. I think it looks a lot better


----------



## lowrider_620

thats cool ill check it out is it made for a caddy or like a impala or corvette. u plan on dressin the engine up any more.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lowrider_620_@Mar 12 2006, 09:54 PM~5035575
> *thats cool ill check it out is it made for a caddy or like a impala or corvette. u plan on dressin the engine up any more.
> *


i dont remember, you might have to look up impala parts, its the same.

Yea i definately want to dress it up more, but i have a ton of shit to do before im even gonna think about that. It will look nice and clean once i put the painted wheel wells in though.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2006, 09:45 PM~5035488
> *you know timdogs gargae, home of all the baddest lowriders  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I need to get my car in there also! Maybe? If I don't sell it and buy a five window truck


----------



## vengence

lookin good man i like it.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

:thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2006, 10:45 PM~5035488
> *you know timdogs gargae, home of all the baddest lowriders  :biggrin:
> *


L YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 12 2006, 10:30 PM~5035953
> *Yeah I need to get my car in there also!  Maybe? If I don't sell it and buy a five window truck
> *


ah keep it so you have a toy to play with, then take your time on the old school.

Thats what im doing anways


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2006, 10:42 PM~5036065
> *lookin good man i like it.
> *


thanks


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Doe that's not a bad idea! :biggrin: 


I like it


----------



## Big Shizzle

I know you were happy to get it running....That was one of the favorite parts of my build so far was when that sucker cranked over....looking great Doe....


----------



## 187_Regal

completely dumped that thing looks pissed off....... :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 13 2006, 08:41 AM~5038242
> *I know you were happy to get it running....That was one of the favorite parts of my build so far was when that sucker cranked over....looking great Doe....
> *


for sure, It was a huge releif. My biggest worry was getting the engine running. Now i dont think there can be anything major that will hold me up from getting it finished.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 12 2006, 04:52 PM~5032974
> *2 banks of 84v. And if that dont work i will bump it up to 120v, and if that dont work i will have to get a piston
> *


pack a few fire extinguishers :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 13 2006, 11:49 AM~5038826
> *pack a few fire extinguishers  :0
> *


im not worried


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 13 2006, 01:54 PM~5039613
> *im not worried
> *


what do you have left to finish on it?....just trimming it and throwing the rest of the body on it?...

im talking about from a body standpoint...doesnt look like much is left


----------



## caddychic

looks great doe!


----------



## caddychic

looks great doe!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 13 2006, 02:37 PM~5039885
> *what do you have left to finish on it?....just trimming it and throwing the rest of the body on it?...
> 
> im talking  about  from a body standpoint...doesnt look like much is left
> *


I need to paint the front wheel wells and get them in, hopefully this week. Then all thats left is the chrome mouldings and all the lights. The mouldings are gonna be a pain tho because i have to make new tabs for all the clips. And do a few tricks to keep them secure while im hopping.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Mar 13 2006, 05:19 PM~5040877
> *looks great doe!
> *


thanks


----------



## PantyDropper

[attachmentid=500512]

i like the way the firewall looks in this pic


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 13 2006, 05:56 PM~5041088
> *[attachmentid=500512]
> 
> i like the way the firewall looks in this pic
> *


 :thumbsup: 
You dont see hardly any fleetwoods with the firewall painted, they all have that ugly ass black insulation covering it.

I did get the car running good and all the leaks fixed. And we got the trans linkage adjusted. Whats seamed like a big ass oil leak was squirting out of a $6 oil pressure switch.  

Now we just have to get the brakes bled and it will be time to start on the rack before long.


----------



## ~~RED~~

Car looks great man!!!! I love it! did you get evrything figured out with the breaks?


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Same thing with my Monte.. Thought there was a main seal oil leak.. All it was is a 5$ oil sending unit. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Mar 13 2006, 06:25 PM~5041360
> *Car looks great man!!!! I love it!  did you get evrything figured out with the breaks?
> *


Not really, havent really messed with it yet. I did get all the lines hooked up though. And i noticed one of the bleeders broke off in a caliper so i got a new caliper today. It is ready to be bled now though and it should be driveable after that.


----------



## TRUDAWG

LOOKS LIKE YOUR READY FOR THE TRUCCHA VIDEO RIGHT HERE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 13 2006, 09:52 PM~5042479
> *LOOKS LIKE YOUR READY FOR THE TRUCCHA VIDEO RIGHT HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
yea man you caught me. But i already put the front bumper on so i guess i wont make the video now


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Doe,

What size coils you have in the front of that thang? Damn it sits up :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 13 2006, 11:42 PM~5042725
> *Doe,
> 
> What size coils you have in the front of that thang?  Damn it sits up :0
> *



It's all about the belly split.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Mar 13 2006, 10:42 PM~5042725
> *Doe,
> 
> What size coils you have in the front of that thang?  Damn it sits up :0
> *


More Bounce 4.5's


----------



## vengence

all i know is its lookin like that one and panty droppers car are gonna be show stoppers.


----------



## WSL63

:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: Gangsta...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Mar 14 2006, 06:24 AM~5044833
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave: Gangsta...
> *


ohh shit i gotta have those for drivin the lac :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe+Mar 13 2006, 09:10 PM~5042536-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-trudawg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 13 2006, 08:52 PM~5042479
> *
> LOOKS LIKE YOUR READY FOR THE TRUCCHA VIDEO RIGHT HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> yea man you caught me. But i already put the front bumper on so i guess i wont make the video now
> [/b]
Click to expand...


Classic!!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

I just got done spraying the wheel wells so i should be done under the hood by this weekend.


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Mar 13 2006, 07:52 PM~5042479
> *LOOKS LIKE YOUR READY FOR THE TRUCCHA VIDEO RIGHT HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PITBULL

lookin good man , were gonna have some fun this summer im sure ...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 14 2006, 09:52 PM~5049772
> *lookin good man , were gonna have some fun this summer im sure ...
> *


Hell yea, i cant wait. Theres gonna be some nice ass rides out this year.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 11:00 PM~5049853
> *Hell yea, i cant wait. Theres gonna be some nice ass rides out this year.
> *



Damn skippy I can't wait to get started on mine. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 14 2006, 04:32 PM~5047510
> *ohh shit i gotta have those for drivin the lac  :0
> *


i have a set.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 15 2006, 08:51 PM~5055898
> *i have  a set.
> *



But they don't match your car. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs Cheeks

:biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 14 2006, 12:00 AM~5042826
> *all i know is its lookin like that one and panty droppers car are gonna be show stoppers.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 15 2006, 07:53 PM~5055909
> *But they don't match your car.  :biggrin:
> *


thats why i also have a set in blue lol. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 15 2006, 11:12 PM~5056889
> *thats why i also have a set in blue lol. :biggrin:
> *



I am gonna need a blue set also. :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 15 2006, 10:13 PM~5056897
> *I am gonna need a blue set also.  :biggrin:
> *


i will see what i can do bro how have you been bro? good i hope.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 15 2006, 06:11 PM~5055996
> *thanks bro
> *


no problem,but since i aint in that area how bout some pics of em together when they done? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin:


----------



## juandik

you goyya do somethan with that washer botle now damnit...one after the other . all i can say is DAMN

i just reread this shit and wow i need a diktionary bad.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 16 2006, 09:13 PM~5063577
> *you goyya do somethan with that washer botle now damnit...one after the other . all i can say is DAMN
> *


ya ya i know, thats the radiator bottle. I was thinkin the same thing as i was postin the pic. Oh well i can paint it later. I kinda forgot about it because it was in storage. Then i wanted to get it running so i had to throw it all together.


----------



## juandik

SEE I KNEW YOU'D COME AROUND TO MY KINDA THINKIN...JUST GET IT DONE.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH BUT UNFORTUNATLY FOR ME I/M NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE SAME LEVEL I NEED TO BE A PAINTER.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 16 2006, 09:20 PM~5063634
> *SEE I KNEW YOU'D COME AROUND TO MY KINDA THINKIN...JUST GET IT DONE.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH BUT UNFORTUNATLY FOR ME I/M NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE SAME LEVEL I NEED TO BE A PAINTER.
> *


 :roflmao: I hear you bro i would be broke if i had to pay for all this paint work :biggrin: 

Oh and just so everyone knows im disqualified from Trucha videos now


----------



## 509Rider

I know your going to paint those mouldings, right Doe :biggrin: just fucking with ya it wouldnt matter if you did or not it would still look sick, nice work as usual.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 16 2006, 10:07 PM~5063957
> *I know your going to paint those mouldings, right Doe :biggrin:  just fucking with ya it wouldnt matter if you did or not it would still look sick, nice work as usual.
> *


dont worry they're all going black


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 16 2006, 09:18 PM~5064052
> *dont worry they're all going black
> *


----------



## timdog57

The radiator overflow bottle would look good black.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 17 2006, 12:28 AM~5064845
> *The radiator overflow bottle would look good black.
> *


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Agreed :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 16 2006, 09:31 PM~5063714
> *:roflmao:  I hear you bro i would be broke if i had to pay for all this paint work  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and just so everyone knows im disqualified from Trucha videos now
> *


but what will truucha do without you


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 16 2006, 07:11 PM~5063563
> *:biggrin:
> *


IT'S LOOKING NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## JBhydros

looks good Doe, cant wait to see the finished product in person :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

DOE.....I loved the green lac....but i realllllllllllllllllllllly like this one.....looks good bro i cant wait to see it all together.


----------



## bigbody94lac

damn. that's a nice lac!! :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

indeed it is,well all i know is that car is lookin killer.


----------



## J-Dubb2

looking good doe, cant wait to see it with the new shoes on it


----------



## djtwigsta

Doing good Big Doe.... i would suggest a throttle body bypas on the radiator hose also


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Mar 15 2006, 02:52 PM~5049772
> *lookin good man , were gonna have some fun this summer im sure ...
> *


hell yeahh...looks great


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 16 2006, 07:09 PM~5063550
> *:biggrin:
> *


Damn! them stripes look good! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Looks GREAT Doe!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

saw your car today Doe I think it may be too nice to hop


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 18 2006, 03:12 PM~5075164
> *saw your car today Doe I think it may be too nice to hop
> *


Well you are probably right, but theres no turning back now. Besides i dont really like showing anyways so i'd rather have some fun with this car.


----------



## lone star

looking good red black combo is always a winner now all you need is the matching js to go with it


----------



## vengence

all i know is i wanna see it when its done,if i could hop my short ass on a plane just to come see it i would,work wont let me.


----------



## Big Doe

anyone have a pair of upper trailing arms for sale?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 19 2006, 06:29 PM~5081105
> *anyone have a pair of upper trailing arms for sale?
> *


will ones off of a 80's fleet work?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 19 2006, 06:56 PM~5081192
> *will ones off of a 80's fleet work?
> *


im pretty sure they would :dunno:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 19 2006, 07:00 PM~5081210
> *im pretty sure they would  :dunno:
> *


well let me see if i still have em and i will let you know.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Mar 19 2006, 07:56 PM~5081192
> *will ones off of a 80's fleet work?
> *



Yes


----------



## vengence

learnin more.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Mar 18 2006, 02:12 PM~5075164
> *saw your car today Doe I think it may be too nice to hop
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: You should be shot for that statement!! NOTHING... should ever be too clean to hop. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

if i had some pix id show you my cousins truck i sold him,that thing layed low and hopped ok.and it was really clean.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 20 2006, 08:43 AM~5084753
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: You should be shot for that statement!!  NOTHING... should ever be too clean to hop.    :biggrin:
> *


I know I was just saying it looked fukin nice


----------



## EL_PASO

are you keeping this one?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Mar 20 2006, 01:45 PM~5086172
> *are you keeping this one?
> *


  not too long i have something bigger and better waiting to be restored.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 21 2006, 12:35 AM~5090444
> * not too long i have something bigger and better waiting to be restored.
> *


Notice he said restored. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 21 2006, 05:55 AM~5091638
> *Notice he said restored. :biggrin:
> *


  you got it


----------



## enough_talkin

so whats left on the to do list??

what size cylinders you gonna run to the rear....didnt look like you did much to alter the rear suspension so im guessing your not going too big


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 21 2006, 02:21 PM~5093027
> *so whats left on the to do list??
> 
> what size cylinders you gonna run to the rear....didnt look like you did much to alter the rear suspension so im guessing your not going too big
> *



Interior and setup. Then just small odds and ends. He is running 14" cylinders with stock suspension.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2006, 07:27 PM~5094833
> *Interior and setup.  Then just small odds and ends.  He is running 14" cylinders with stock suspension.
> *


any pics with the red and black wheels on......


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2006, 06:27 PM~5094833
> *Interior and setup.  Then just small odds and ends.  He is running 14" cylinders with stock suspension.
> *


guess hes only shooting for around 50''s ??

figured you all would be going a little higher in the back being that all that work got done to it


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Mar 21 2006, 08:58 PM~5095268
> *guess hes only shooting for around 50''s ??
> 
> figured you all would be going a little higher in the back being that all that work got done to it
> *



Hopefully about 60's


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2006, 09:21 PM~5095682
> *Hopefully about 60's
> *


smashing the fuck out of the bumper...that split belly big ass lockup in the nose is gonna make things a little more interesting...fuckin car wont be far from level fully locked up lol :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 21 2006, 06:43 PM~5094920
> *any pics with the red and black wheels on......
> *


nah, its not going to be done for indy so i am fixing up my other fleetwood real quick. Im just rounding up parts and materials that i need for this one right now.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 21 2006, 08:21 PM~5095682
> *Hopefully about 60's
> *


Good luck, you will need to mod the rear suspension, the lowcos bigbody at its highest hit 57 on the bumper, and it had adjustable upper and lowers maxed out. Not that I dont think it couldnt do it I just think it would need more lift in the back.


----------



## juandik

have i missed in this topic, where the ass end has been locked up on DOE's lac?

all these assesments on what it isn't going to hit and the rear has n't been up,or anything and i think 57 would be damn good for a super clean car like that,specially a big body lac.


----------



## juandik

are the pics on page 90 when it is on the lift locked out ?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2006, 01:59 AM~5097524
> *have i missed in this topic, where the ass end has been locked up on DOE's lac?
> 
> all these assesments on what it isn't going to hit and the rear has n't been up,or anything and i think 57 would be damn good for a super clean car like that,specially a big body lac.
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2006, 03:03 AM~5097537
> *are the pics on page 90 when it is on the lift locked out ?
> *


nope. I have to get those super fancy bushings installed before it will lok up freely.

Im not worried about it. 57 or 60 big deal. Its still gonna get up nicely and look clean as fuck doing it. Thats all i'm worried about.


----------



## timdog57

No pics of it locked up yet. but just wait.


----------



## vengence

sweet,that is one hopper that will be noticed.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Mar 22 2006, 02:52 AM~5097484
> *Good luck, you will need to mod the rear suspension, the lowcos bigbody at its highest hit 57 on the bumper, and it had adjustable upper and lowers maxed out. Not that I dont think it couldnt do it I just think it would need more lift in the back.
> *


thats what i was trying to say...that extra lift in the nose is gonna make it more difficult to get those inches....it will look clean doing it though...


hey doe put a beefy scrape plate in to save that bumper :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57

actually I am not sure it will hit 60, but it has some things done to it in the back.


----------



## Game-Over

pics


----------



## juandik

TIMMAY settle this once and for all....lock the ass up and strap the two arms together(the lift arms) and lift the front tires up till you touch the bumper then measure the space under the front tires...that is how we know what cp's car hits exactly.just have to be careful when you let it back down to be sure the rear tires roll back ward so the car goes back down right. and not off the lift.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2006, 08:24 PM~5102097
> *TIMMAY settle this once and for all....lock the ass up and strap the two arms together(the lift arms) and lift the front tires up till you touch the bumper then measure the space under the front tires...that is how we know what cp's car hits exactly.just have to be careful when you let it back down to be sure the rear tires roll back ward so the car goes back down right. and not off the lift.
> *



DO it DO it.... :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

i think it will hit higher than washingtons big body :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2006, 11:47 PM~5103013
> *i think it will hit higher than washingtons big body  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 22 2006, 10:47 PM~5103013
> *i think it will hit higher than washingtons big body  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

i wouldnt know, i have yet to see the washington hopper in person,on video it looks killer though.


----------



## BACK2DAGAME

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 21 2006, 10:29 PM~5096528
> *nah, its not going to be done for indy so i am fixing up my other fleetwood real quick. Im just rounding up parts and materials that i need for this one right now.
> *


 Damn I was hoping to see this thing at Indy while I am home for leave  But thats okay quality takes time and it is looking good as hell Doe keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by BACK2DAGAME_@Mar 23 2006, 08:38 AM~5104276
> *Damn I was hoping to see this thing at Indy while I am home for leave   But thats okay quality takes time and it is looking good as hell Doe keep up the good work homie :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. I was really hoping to have it done too. But i dont want to rush anything or half ass it at this point. Theres just a ton of little details that i have to get done and i want to do it all right the first time so i dont have to re-do it later.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 23 2006, 10:39 AM~5104670
> *thanks man. I was really hoping to have it done too. But i dont want to rush anything or half ass it at this point. Theres just a ton of little details that i have to get done and i want to do it all right the first time so i dont have to re-do it later.
> *



Feel you on that one.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOREDEMPTION_@Mar 23 2006, 12:26 PM~5105335
> *Feel you on that one.
> *


as long as im ridin by summer i dont care


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 23 2006, 12:35 PM~5105370
> *as long as im ridin by summer i dont care
> *



I'm with you when your Right.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 22 2006, 08:24 PM~5102097
> *TIMMAY settle this once and for all....lock the ass up and strap the two arms together(the lift arms) and lift the front tires up till you touch the bumper then measure the space under the front tires...that is how we know what cp's car hits exactly.just have to be careful when you let it back down to be sure the rear tires roll back ward so the car goes back down right. and not off the lift.
> *


You guys are crazy! Anyone heard of geometry???? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 23 2006, 02:49 PM~5105810
> *You guys are crazy!  Anyone heard of geometry????  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



I have a engineering degree, but it takes too much thinking. :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 23 2006, 02:49 PM~5105810
> *You guys are crazy!  Anyone heard of geometry????  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


2 o:clock in the mornin and 2 cases of beer later i don't think the mathmatical equations are going to be flowing as easily as the stupid ideas.
but it was fun and everybody loves a challenge. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 23 2006, 12:52 PM~5105822
> *I have an engineering degree, but it takes too much thinking.  :biggrin:
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: hahahahaha


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 24 2006, 12:40 PM~5112163
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    :wave:  hahahahaha
> *



Whats an? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Proper english?? :dunno: lol Engineering degree...not English. Me neither though. haha.


----------



## juandik

hay fwllods!..avytnhig ndw dime tso DEOS clacity :biggrin: 
will it be smashing fools at indy ?


----------



## OGJordan

> *Proper english?? dunno.gif lol Engineering degree...not English. Me neither though. haha.*


What's wrong with his English? Do you just not believe he as an Engineering Degree? I'm not seeing the funny.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 28 2006, 07:45 AM~5133660
> *hay fwllods!..avytnhig ndw dime tso DEOS clacity :biggrin:
> will it be smashing fools at indy ?
> *


Nope, no indy. Maybe it will bust out at the westside picnic :cheesy: 

I have been working on my other Fleetwood, but as soon as i get it painted and back on the road i will be back on this car. More chrome and the rack will be in in the next couple weeks.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 28 2006, 09:13 AM~5134070
> *Nope, no indy. Maybe it will bust out at the westside picnic  :cheesy:
> 
> I have been working on my other Fleetwood, but as soon as i get it painted and back on the road i will be back on this car. More chrome and the rack will be in in the next couple weeks.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin: cant wait to see pics of it done,now i really wish i could just up n travel to see some of these cars.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Mar 28 2006, 10:33 AM~5133901
> *What's wrong with his English?  Do you just not believe he as an Engineering Degree?  I'm not seeing the funny.
> *


Engineering degree= Higher Education....

Improper English does not portray the completion of any form of Higher Education.


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 28 2006, 07:45 AM~5133660
> *hay fwllods!..avytnhig ndw dime tso DEOS clacity :biggrin:
> *



damn Josh that's the best one yet! :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 29 2006, 05:56 PM~5143840
> *damn Josh that's the best one yet!  :cheesy:
> *


it was on porpous :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Mar 28 2006, 06:45 AM~5133660
> *hay fwllods!..avytnhig ndw dime tso DEOS clacity :biggrin:
> *



I just got a headache from trying to read that. lol :wave:


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2006, 02:38 PM~5156617
> *I just got a headache from trying to read that.  lol  :wave:
> *



it say (hay fwllods!..avytnhig ndw dime tso DEOS clacity )
:twak: 

what is soooo hard to read there?



:biggrin: hey fellows !anything new on DOES caddy?


----------



## Swangin44s

its lookin' really good man, can't wait to see it done, those rims are gonna look so nice on it :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Big Doe

damn i almost forogt about this car :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

I have been busy on this and now im starting on Tim's car so looks like the project will be on hold for a bit.


















Chico gives it 2 ears up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 12:34 PM~5165020
> *I have been busy on this and now im starting on Tim's car so looks like the project will be on hold for a bit.
> *



Get the stuff for the rack and I will start on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 2 2006, 12:20 PM~5165202
> *Get the stuff for the rack and I will start on it.  :biggrin:
> *


Ok, I was going to go ahead and get it friday, but i need about $200 worth of parts to finish the 94' so i figured i might as well go ahead and be done with it. 

I will get it before long tho.


----------



## juandik

well my opinion is finish the caddy first bafore finish the caddy.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Apr 2 2006, 01:00 PM~5165338
> *well my opinion is finish the caddy first bafore finish the caddy.
> *


 :dunno: Its a tough decision, but i think i'll finish the caddy then finish the caddy


----------



## juandik

i new u would see it my way 

and finish the caddy


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 12:34 PM~5165020
> *I have been busy on this and now im starting on Tim's car so looks like the project will be on hold for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chico gives it 2 ears up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the one u just bought?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Apr 2 2006, 02:42 PM~5165826
> *is that the one u just bought?
> *


Yep. Looks a little different from the day we put the hood on it :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 02:05 PM~5165358
> *:dunno: Its a tough decision, but i think i'll finish the caddy then finish the caddy
> *



Finish the Caddy so you finsh the caddy so you can finish the Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 2 2006, 03:04 PM~5165911
> *Finish the Caddy so you finsh the caddy so you can finish the Impala.  :biggrin:
> *


EXACTLY thats the real reason i want to get the caddys done


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 09:34 AM~5165020
> *I have been busy on this and now im starting on Tim's car so looks like the project will be on hold for a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chico gives it 2 ears up  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hah, so 2 fleetwoods on your hands now


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Apr 2 2006, 09:35 PM~5167274
> *hah, so 2 fleetwoods on your hands now
> *


yea, i can never seem to have too many caddies.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 03:59 PM~5165891
> *Yep. Looks a little different from the day we put the hood on it  :biggrin:
> *


yeah it looks pretty good


----------



## Dolle

the new cadi looks good you going to sell it or make it your daily?


----------



## SixFourClownin

Are you going to ride that daily?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle+Apr 2 2006, 11:26 PM~5167865-->
> 
> 
> 
> the new cadi looks good you going to sell it or make it your daily?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetKing1964_@Apr 2 2006, 11:49 PM~5168068
> *Are you going to ride that daily?
> *


Yea its my daily, but i put it on here for trade, looking for something older. I got an offer of 5500 on it so i might just sell it already


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 10:58 PM~5168135
> *Yea its my daily, but i put it on here for trade, looking for something older. I got an offer of 5500 on it so i might just sell it already
> *


lol, as long as your making money go for it, how old are you looking for? Like you girls? Older or newer?


----------



## Dolle

good luck with it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Apr 3 2006, 12:16 AM~5168211
> *lol, as long as your making money go for it, how old are you looking for? Like you girls? Older or newer?
> *


hell i dont know, im just testing the waters. I have had a bunch of these cars, just looking for something different. But im gonna enjoying driving it in the meantime :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 2 2006, 11:58 PM~5168457
> *hell i dont know, im just testing the waters. I have had a bunch of these cars, just looking for something different. But im gonna enjoying driving it in the meantime  :biggrin:
> *


I hear that, I cant wait to get mine back on the streets. :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

I might get some shit going again later this week.

Im going to get some metal for the rack. And thanks to my homie Max for sending me some new trailing arms, i can get my special bushings in.


----------



## 509Rider

Quite bullshitting, get to work Doe, I am dying to see this on the bumper. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 5 2006, 03:59 AM~5181724
> *Quite bullshitting, get to work Doe, I am dying to see this on the bumper. :cheesy:
> *


I am working too much thats the problem. 60 hrs. a week plus working on other peoples cars means no time for mine


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 5 2006, 02:02 AM~5181732
> *I am working too much thats the problem. 60 hrs. a week plus working on other peoples cars means no time for mine
> *


That sucks, especially when your so far along, its going to be one of the baddest bigbodies thats for sure.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Apr 5 2006, 04:13 AM~5181748
> *That sucks, especially when your so far along, its going to be one of the baddest bigbodies thats for sure.
> *


Yea it sucks, but i am at a point where i need to spend a lot more money on it, so it should work out in the end. I need at least another $1500 worth of hydraulics.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 5 2006, 10:56 AM~5183093
> *Yea it sucks, but i am at a point where i need to spend a lot more money on it, so it should work out in the end. I need at least another $1500 worth of hydraulics.
> *


im there to man...not on hydraulics themselves but hydraulic related things...rebuilding my setup right now...just popped all the fuel lines loose and pulled the fuel line itself before that pressurized line :angry: 

just took a gojo bath in the sink and im working up my motivation (2 newports) to go drop the fucker, after that comes the axle and my spring pockets are getting cut out....got a long day ahead of me...someone needs to get over here with my beer i ordered 2 hours ago


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 5 2006, 01:27 PM~5183690
> *im there to man...not on hydraulics themselves but hydraulic related things...rebuilding my setup right now...just popped all the fuel lines loose and pulled the fuel line itself before that pressurized line  :angry:
> 
> just took a gojo bath in the sink and im working up my motivation (2 newports) to go drop the fucker, after that comes the axle and my spring pockets are getting cut out....got a long day ahead of me...someone needs to get over here with my beer i ordered 2 hours ago
> *


good luck


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 6 2006, 11:56 AM~5190206
> *good luck
> *


got it all dropped...rear is gutted....gotta pull the lines out of the frame rails and get the exhaust out of my way..having trouble deciding on what i want to run..i was thinking of a single glasspack split to dual at the rear, polished the heatshield for the gas tank but im uncertain about running dual because there is only that one shield...can a heatshield for the drivers side be ordered or is it gonna be something i will have to make?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 6 2006, 02:13 PM~5190515
> *got it all dropped...rear is gutted....gotta pull the lines out of the frame rails and get the exhaust out of my way..having trouble deciding on what i want to run..i was thinking of a single glasspack split to dual at the rear, polished the heatshield for the gas tank but im uncertain about running dual because there is only that one shield...can a heatshield for the drivers side be ordered or is it gonna be something i will have to make?
> *


sounds like you have a 93? 94-96 came factory with dual exhaust, so they have heat shields all the way back. I left all my heat shields off because i painted the belly, they make it look like shit. But i may end up having to use some of them once i get new exhaust ran.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Apr 6 2006, 01:34 PM~5190622
> *sounds like you have a 93? 94-96 came factory with dual exhaust, so they have heat shields all the way back. I left all my heat shields off because i painted the belly, they make it look like shit. But i may end up having to use some of them once i get new exhaust ran.
> *


does the 94-96 come with true dual exhaust or is it split?

if something was bolt on i would appreciate it...ive got enough on my plate as it is... i am without a car until i get my baby back on the road...but i refuse to cut corners but saving time wherever i can is a big help


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 6 2006, 12:52 PM~5190719
> *does the 94-96 come with true dual exhaust or is it split?
> 
> if something was bolt on i would appreciate it...ive got enough on my plate as it is... i am without a car until i get my baby back on the road...but i refuse to cut corners but saving time wherever i can is a big help
> *


They have true duals.


----------



## enough_talkin

the gears are turning....i will have true dual when all is said and done..

just might take more cutting, welding and cursing then i planned


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 6 2006, 04:40 PM~5191366
> *the gears are turning....i will have true dual when all is said and done..
> 
> just might take more cutting, welding and cursing then i planned
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Swangin44s

hows the other fleetwood comin' Doe, LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Swangin44s_@Apr 7 2006, 09:58 PM~5199670
> *hows the other fleetwood comin' Doe, LOL
> *


Its in limbo right now. Im just driving it. I need to buff it and put a few more trim pieces on. But if no one is interested in buying it I am going to be adding more to the paint so no sense in buffing it if thats the case.


----------



## Swangin44s

well, it looks great, get some pics of it some time if you get a chance :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

i would think that i would b possible to run the h.p. exhaust from like a 94-96 impala or a caprice in that style,if im thinkin right they have the same motor and drivetrain so it may be possible that way.


----------



## northwestG

HAD TO BE NUMBER 2000!!!
GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 13 2006, 05:48 PM~5235771
> *i would think that i would b possible to run the h.p. exhaust from like a 94-96 impala or a caprice in that style,if im thinkin right they have the same motor and drivetrain so it may be possible that way.
> *


floorboard prevents using the crossmembers off of newer big bodies so im sure a caprice or impala crossmember would run into the same problems...im not sweating it because i like cutting and welding...shouldnt be too hard to pull off..



anyways what is going on with this caddy??.......havent seen this topic on the front page in a while and its still right where it left off


----------



## vengence

ok well it was a thought,and an idea.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Apr 26 2006, 01:33 AM~5314645
> *floorboard prevents using the crossmembers off of newer big bodies so im sure a caprice or impala crossmember would run into the same problems...im not sweating it because i like cutting and welding...shouldnt be too hard to pull off..
> anyways what is going on with this caddy??.......havent seen this topic on the front page in a while and its still right where it left off
> *


I've had my time and money tied up in other things for the past month or so. As soon as i sell my 94' i can get a lot of major stuff done pretty quick though.


----------



## timdog57

We need to get that rack done.


----------



## Big Doe

Hey i finally dropped off the metal for the rack at Tim's today so maybe we can get this thing going again :0


----------



## Dolle

hurry up I want to see some new pics :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Very soon. :biggrin: Hopefully I can do the whole rack in one day.


----------



## Game-Over




----------



## timdog57

I forgot I still had to make these so I did them today. Swivel bushing uppers. :biggrin: And last but not least the empty trunk. We have to drop the gas tank again. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

Glad to see those bushings in now :thumbsup: I have an extra set if anyone needs some. And thanks to Max for donating the extra trailing arms.


Just let me know when you want to drop the tank and we will do it.


----------



## LD0GG

what's the point of the swivel bushings?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 9 2006, 01:41 PM~5396570
> *what's the point of the swivel bushings?
> *


The rear won't lock up freely with the stock ones. They have to twist when it goes up. Takes a lot of stress off of the suspension.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 9 2006, 02:40 PM~5397016
> *The rear won't lock up freely with the stock ones. They have to twist when it goes up. Takes a lot of stress off of the suspension.
> *




:thumbsup: my car gained 2" of free travel from adding these bushings.
these should eliminate the broken ears on the rearend.

caution the bushings are too wide to fit into a stock upperbushing opening without modification.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5398994
> *:thumbsup: my car gained 2" of free travel from adding these bushings.
> these should eliminate the broken ears on the rearend.
> 
> caution  the bushings are too wide to fit into a stock upperbushing opening without modification.*


ah now you tell me


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 9 2006, 09:06 PM~5398994
> *:thumbsup: my car gained 2" of free travel from adding these bushings.
> these should eliminate the broken ears on the rearend.
> 
> caution  the bushings are too wide to fit into a stock upperbushing opening without modification.
> *


 :0 :angry:


----------



## juandik

tpld you that in a pm fool long time ago 

timmy would have to a machine them ..no big deal


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

so does the bushing swivel like a gyro or does is rotate inside the trailing arm? if thats too complicated then tell me to shut up, just looks interesting. :cheesy:


----------



## Silver

JOHNNY JOINTS!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

GOOD JOINTS MAY I TELL YOU


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 8 2006, 09:47 PM~5393395
> *I forgot I still had to make these so I did them today.  Swivel bushing uppers.  :biggrin:  And last but not least the empty trunk.  We have to drop the gas tank again.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man those uppers look nice are those the ones some nice guy from ohio sent you lol. whats up fellas.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 12 2006, 02:12 AM~5413953
> *man those uppers look nice are those the ones some nice guy from ohio sent you lol. whats up fellas.
> *


Yes, some nice asian fellow sent them :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 11 2006, 10:15 PM~5412690
> *so does the bushing swivel like a gyro or does is rotate inside the trailing arm? if thats too complicated then tell me to shut up, just looks interesting. :cheesy:
> *


if you look it has the round casing welded to the arm, it swivels inside of that, and its held together with snaprings on both ends.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2006, 01:38 AM~5414048
> *if you look it has the round casing welded to the arm, it swivels inside of that, and its held together with snaprings on both ends.
> *


gotcha. makes sense


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 12 2006, 02:37 AM~5414043
> *Yes, some nice asian fellow sent them  :cheesy:
> *


oh thats fucked up man funny but fucked up how are you and your new mexican girl friend doing ? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@May 12 2006, 11:09 PM~5418747
> *oh thats fucked up man funny but fucked up how are you and your new mexican girl friend doing ? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Come on man you know i cant talk about that online :nono:


----------



## Big Doe

ttt


----------



## impala_631

:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@May 17 2006, 10:43 PM~5447901
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Dont worry i have a replacement coming tommorow. :angry:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2006, 12:27 AM~5449072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Dont worry i have a replacement coming tommorow.  :angry:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

I ordered my tires last night, so the red and black rims will be on next week.

I had to pay a big price for switching the rims out though......1 step forward and 2 steps back :banghead:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2006, 10:54 AM~5450138
> *I ordered my tires last night, so the red and black rims will be on next week.
> 
> I had to pay a big price for switching the rims out though......1 step forward and 2 steps back  :banghead:
> *



Yo look doe's back doors on the caddy are lambo'z...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Street Hustler_@May 18 2006, 12:34 PM~5450805
> *Yo look doe's back doors on the caddy are lambo'z...... :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :scrutinize:  :wave:
> *


nah, it still opens and closes.....sort of..


----------



## timdog57




----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 18 2006, 01:27 AM~5449072
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Dont worry i have a replacement coming tommorow.  :angry:
> *


did I miss something? did you mess up the car?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Are you done yet???? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle+May 19 2006, 03:56 AM~5456029-->
> 
> 
> 
> did I miss something? did you mess up the car?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *YES*
> <!--QuoteBegin-61 Impala on 3_@May 19 2006, 06:39 AM~5456234
> *Are you done yet???? :biggrin:
> *


and *NO*


far from it......I have to get Tim's car done before i worry about doing too much to mine. But after that i should be able to get a lot of little shit finished up as well as the interior.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2006, 08:46 AM~5456560
> *YES
> 
> and NO
> far from it......I have to get Tim's car done before i worry about doing too much to mine. But after that i should be able to get a lot of little shit finished up as well as the interior.
> *


Are you going to make the picnic with it?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 19 2006, 08:46 AM~5456560
> *YES
> 
> and NO
> far from it......I have to get Tim's car done before i worry about doing too much to mine. But after that i should be able to get a lot of little shit finished up as well as the interior.
> *


what happened to it?


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah doe quit holdin out fucker.....LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@May 19 2006, 12:06 PM~5457159
> *Are you going to make the picnic with it?
> *


I have no idea, ask me agian in a month. I doubt the setup will be done unless i can sell my other caddy. But if all goes well the rest of the car should be done.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle+May 19 2006, 12:10 PM~5457177-->
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@May 19 2006, 12:13 PM~5457194
> *yeah doe quit holdin out fucker.....LOL
> *


i will explain next week after i put the new wheels on and take some pics :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

Well it looks like things are about to start moving along pretty quick. I just need to get the rack done. :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 20 2006, 11:33 PM~5465658
> *Well it looks like things are about to start moving along pretty quick. I just need to get the rack done.  :0
> *



Oh shit I better get busy this week. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 20 2006, 11:33 PM~5465663
> *Oh shit I better get busy this week.  :0
> *


yes sir, i will be getting the rest of my hydraulic parts. I need an X-block. We also need to get those arms to fit so i can send them out to chrome.

I can't decide on the trunk paint. Shiny red or red Zolatone :dunno:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2006, 12:03 AM~5465764
> *yes sir, i will be getting the rest of my hydraulic parts. I need an X-block. We also need to get those arms to fit so i can send them out to chrome.
> 
> I can't decide on the trunk paint. Shiny red or red Zolatone  :dunno:
> *


shiny red :0


----------



## Dolle

I got a x-block I won't be using Fernando had it made for me if you want you can have it and shiney red for sure.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 21 2006, 10:08 AM~5466856
> *I got a x-block I won't be using Fernando had it made for me if you want you can have it and shiney red for sure.
> *



I probably had that X-block made. Hey Doe I have a bunch of different kind of X-blocks here at the house.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 21 2006, 11:05 AM~5467209
> *I probably had  that X-block made.  Hey Doe I have a bunch of different kind of X-blocks here at the house.
> *


just trying to help


----------



## Big Doe

I need one with like 3/4-1" port preferably.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 21 2006, 02:29 PM~5467669
> *just trying to help
> *



I hope you didn't think I was being a ass.


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## Big Doe

And here is what happened when taking off the old wheels :angry:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 22 2006, 02:34 PM~5473931
> *I hope you didn't think I was being a ass.
> *


not at all Tim just thought I would try to help I wasn't thinking though because the block I got is 3/8


----------



## Dolle

did it fall off the jack? man that sucks. is this car cursed?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@May 23 2006, 02:02 PM~5480617
> *did it fall off the jack? man that sucks. is this car cursed?
> *


yes, and yes. We have been saying that from the begining. Thats why the red and black suits it well.


----------



## juandik

HAMMER=CHECK

DOLLY=CHECK

5TH OF WHATEVER=CHECK 

CHROME TRM TO COVER UP THE MESS =CHECK 





haha you have it fixed in no time doe :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@May 23 2006, 02:19 PM~5480708
> *HAMMER=CHECK
> 
> DOLLY=CHECK
> 
> 5TH OF WHATEVER=CHECK
> 
> CHROME TRM TO COVER UP THE MESS =CHECK
> haha  you have it fixed in no time doe  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: 

Yea im just gonna slap another door on there when i get it back in my garage. The door is ok above the chrome, but since i have the time and another door i'm gonna go ahead and fix it right.


----------



## Big Shizzle

man that motherfucker is lookin real good homie.


----------



## Big Shizzle

sorry double post...still looks good though :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

i would of shit my pants.  sry to hear that.


----------



## Guest

cut the door below the chrome and patch it in that way you don`t have to blend in the whole door!


----------



## 187_Regal

OUCH!!!! DAMN DOE!!!! that happened to my friend jesse on his 90 fleetwood too, his wasnt that bad though thank god...I know you can fix it, car looks really good though


----------



## djtwigsta

yikes!!!! lookn good otherwise... i know all about bad luck.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn bro sorry bout your door glad you didnt get hurt! Aint nothing you cant fix! Them rims definatly set that bitch off! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Man I feel you Doe, that shit happend to my Caddy too, except I had the rocker on and it got fucked instead of the door... I love the wheels.... the car looks awsome....


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2006, 01:29 PM~5480442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good doe


----------



## HiLow

looks good man, cant wait to this one finished


----------



## Big Doe

Thanks for all the compliments. Putting the wheels on makes me want to get all the trim and shit on. But i will get the door taken care of as soon as i get the car home. Hopefully tim will have some pics of the rack soon also.


----------



## vengence

sorry bout your luck doe,the car looks killer though,and wish i could come get some pics of it for my own collection.


----------



## timdog57

I finally got the rack all planned out and pieces cut just gotta start welding. It is all going to be a very tight fit that is for sure.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 24 2006, 02:42 PM~5487664
> *I finally got the rack all planned out and pieces cut just gotta start welding.  It is all going to be a very tight fit that is for sure.
> *


Look tim


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@May 23 2006, 02:38 PM~5480809
> *man that motherfucker is lookin real good homie.
> *


Thanks. Its nothin like yours, but it should be nice when its all done. Hopefully i can have it 3/4 done by mid-summer so i can at least hit a few shows before i tear into it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 25 2006, 02:25 PM~5494618
> *Look tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik

thight fit?..16 batts 6 pumps i know you can do it timmay


----------



## vengence

looks good doe.


----------



## timdog57

Well the rack is done, 14 batts, but the pump rack is still on need of being put in. There is some close areas in this trunk for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## HiLow

you painting trunk or just leavin it that greyish blue colour?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@May 25 2006, 09:16 PM~5497382
> *you painting trunk or just leavin it that greyish blue colour?
> *



He is going to paint it once the rack is totally finished.


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 25 2006, 05:18 PM~5496539
> *Well the rack is done, 14 batts, but the pump rack is still on need of being put in.  There is some close areas in this trunk for sure.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How are you going to work on the pumps? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@May 25 2006, 11:48 PM~5498368
> *How are you going to work on the pumps? :biggrin:
> *


Go up a few posts and look at the pic of the other car and you will see what im talking about. I was going to chrome all my fittings but fuck you wont even be able to see the top of the pumps anyways.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Just block sand it again. That should get that imperfection out.


----------



## Dolle

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

car looks good with the wheels ! I think you need to wetsand adn buff that rear door a lil better! well maybe the moulding will cover that up :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

who needs a back door anyways :angry:


----------



## silver64

shitttt!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

fuck what happened? that makes me sad


----------



## Big Doe

*The car fell off the fucking jack*  

I just left Tim's checking out the rack. It looks great. I think i have the pumps all figured out now So on Monday we should be able to get some more shit knocked out.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i cant wait to see this car on the bumper :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 26 2006, 10:25 PM~5502925
> *i cant wait to see this car on the bumper  :cheesy:
> *


one day :dunno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@May 24 2006, 01:06 AM~5483053
> *looking good doe
> *


 :biggrin: Same from me looking real good brother.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 26 2006, 10:25 PM~5502925
> *i cant wait to see this car on the bumper  :cheesy:
> *



Me either hopefully it will cram it. :cheesy: :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Me either hopefully it will cram it.  *


hell yea! i cant wait to see your 69 do the same  been practicing your switch hitting doe?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2006, 06:39 PM~5502372
> *who needs a back door anyways  :angry:
> *


fuck the 2 door verts, big doe, first 3 DOOR CONVERSION :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@May 27 2006, 12:44 AM~5503713
> *hell yea! i cant wait to see your 69 do the same    been practicing your switch hitting doe?
> *


no, its been a while. I better go out and bump up the voltage on my girls car have start practicing :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 26 2006, 11:25 PM~5503219-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: Same from me looking real good brother.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, still have a long ways to go tho.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SolidGoldCaddy_@May 27 2006, 02:48 AM~5504192
> *fuck the 2 door verts, big doe, first 3 DOOR CONVERSION  :0
> *


Yea they dont have shit on me, this is custom :0


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 27 2006, 08:37 AM~5504802
> *thanks, still have a long ways to go tho.
> Yea they dont have shit on me, this is custom  :0
> *


id like to see someone duplicate the dent and not ship the paint....watch the hate flow down... :angry:


----------



## OGJordan

You better put some flame blocking shit on the back of the back seat if you're going to have the motors that close, you know, just in case.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 27 2006, 10:07 AM~5504867
> *You better put some flame blocking shit on the back of the back seat if you're going to have the motors that close, you know, just in case.
> *


i have some special unvented backing plates so the motors cant catch fire 

BTW, did you ever send that M.O.?


----------



## Big Doe

hmmmmmm.....


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 28 2006, 01:50 PM~5509384
> *hmmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 

Time to mock up the pump mounts. :0


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

did you have to cut those teeth out of the spring pocket? and cut the lip of the pocket as well, i think my coils are binding on my fleet and im not sure why. i took the teeth off and my coils with the cut side up facing the pocket of the frame.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

^^^^i'm no expert by any means, but sounds like you may have cut your hols off center.


----------



## impala_631

that shit will buff out ,lol


----------



## Koolaid

i had the same thing happen to my front passenger door....it sux....but from the work ive seen of yours no one will ever know......the car looks great homie...cant wait to see it on the strip.


----------



## timdog57

Pumps all mocked up. Moving right along. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 29 2006, 11:55 AM~5513470
> *did you have to cut those teeth out of the spring pocket? and cut the lip of the pocket as well, i think my coils are binding on my fleet and im not sure why. i took the teeth off and my coils with the cut side up facing the pocket of the frame.
> *


Well yea if you dont trim the lip off of the bottom of the spring pocket it will catch the coil. But then if you do you are going to have to do some reinforcing down there also. The teeth arent that big of a deal but if you are going to fix the pocket you might as well beat them down flat or cut them off.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CrackMasta_@May 29 2006, 11:58 AM~5513481
> *^^^^i'm no expert by any means, but sounds like you may have cut your hols off center.
> *


No, as far as i know they all catch on the frame. Im suprised yours didnt? My 93' and my 83' caddies did the same thing.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

looking good in the trunk doe. thanks


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

hope you dont mind me whoring your topic out for my projects gain...

any help fellas would be great... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5515780


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 29 2006, 11:42 AM~5514323
> *No, as far as i know they all catch on the frame. Im suprised yours didnt? My 93' and my 83' caddies did the same thing.
> *


No bro,,i dont recall ever having a problem with my Big Body, and I ran the yellow Cool Cars 4 tons. I still think it may have to do with the hole placement, because if that hole is not lined up center with your spring pocket, you will have problems. I know every car is different, but aot of people use the shock bolt hole as a center, and on alot of cars, its not. Anyways, just my .02 cents. By the way, very nice work Doe, i almost threw up in my mouth when I saw the rear door,,i know you had to have been sick.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CrackMasta_@May 29 2006, 08:35 PM~5515863
> *No bro,,i dont recall ever having a problem with my Big Body, and I ran the yellow Cool Cars 4 tons.  I still think it may have to do with the hole placement, because if that hole is not lined up center with your spring pocket, you will have problems.  I know every car is different, but aot of people use the shock bolt hole as a center, and on alot of cars, its not.  Anyways, just my .02 cents.  By the way, very nice work Doe, i almost threw up in my mouth when I saw the rear door,,i know you had to have been sick.
> *


I think those coils are not quite as thick as the 4.4-5 tons i usually run so maybe thats why u didnt have so much trouble. But you are right on the cyl. hole. I fi rememebr correctly on my frame the shock hole is pretty far from being center of the spring pocket.


Yea the door thing really blows but i have another door on my parts car and at least i can fix it all myself.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 23 2006, 02:25 PM~5480741
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Yea im just gonna slap another door on there when i get it back in my garage. The door is ok above the chrome, but since i have the time and another door i'm gonna go ahead and fix it right.
> *


dont be stealin the door off my lac ight


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@May 30 2006, 11:37 PM~5523268
> *dont be stealin the door off my lac ight
> *


ill keep an eye on it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@May 30 2006, 11:37 PM~5523268
> *dont be stealin the door off my lac ight
> *


i have another big body. 3 total.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 26 2006, 06:39 PM~5502372
> *who needs a back door anyways  :angry:
> *


Its waaay easier to ghost ride your car with the doors off. Keep that in mind.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 31 2006, 01:32 AM~5524316
> *i have another big body. 3 total.
> *


do you have an extra tranny cross member your willin to sell!!! the kind with the dual exhaust


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@May 31 2006, 08:22 AM~5524984
> *do you have an extra tranny cross member your willin to sell!!! the kind with the dual exhaust
> *


nope, its a 93' they have single exhaust.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dayum looks great, comming off nicely! too bad about the door though
keep us posted, cant wait to see the nose off the ground at some serious
hopping action!


----------



## caranto

i got 10 group 31's if anyone needs them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmk!!!!!!!! call me i wont be on here till tuesday when i get b/b at the new house!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 2 2006, 06:44 PM~5540903
> *i got 10 group 31's if anyone needs them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lmk!!!!!!!! call me i wont be on here till tuesday when i get b/b at the new house!
> *


Can I get the homie hook up? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Im trying to round up a bunch of parts right now. I have a few deals pending on things i need to get this one finished. So things should start shaping up in the next few weeks. Im trying to have it at least looking like a complete car by the end of the month.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 2 2006, 09:22 PM~5541813
> *Can I get the homie hook up?  :biggrin:
> *


NO :guns: :nono: They're goin in my trunk!! 



maybe :biggrin:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 3 2006, 10:02 PM~5546989
> *Im trying to round up a bunch of parts right now. I have a few deals pending on things i need to get this one finished. So things should start shaping up in the next few weeks. Im trying to have it at least looking like a complete car by the end of the month.
> *



Better get that scratch fixed first! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

ttt


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 4 2006, 12:07 AM~5547299
> *Better get that scratch fixed first!  :biggrin:
> *


nah i can do that any time. I can bend it out an dput the moulding on. Im not gonna let that hold me up. But it will be getting a new door before too long.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

looks great Doe... Keep up the good work. I'm done with Lowriding


----------



## KandyKutty

why u done lowriding?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Jun 4 2006, 08:26 AM~5548410
> *why u done lowriding?
> *


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 4 2006, 01:31 AM~5547648
> *looks great Doe... Keep up the good work. I'm done with Lowriding
> *


Thanks, im trying to get it done, but its not easy. Sorry to hear that, but sometimes other things have to come first. Lowriding sure isn't easy by far.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 4 2006, 01:31 AM~5547648
> *looks great Doe... Keep up the good work. I'm done with Lowriding
> *



:thumbsdown:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Just different priorities right now.. I still love cars and would love to compete, but I got bigger and better things to do! Now on to my new project. Hopefully this time next year I will be rolling in the SALAD :biggrin: 

Plus I can still help my buddy Timmy on cars if he ever needs it.. I still love to turn a wrench


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Jun 4 2006, 07:18 PM~5550293
> *Just different priorities right now..  I still love cars and would love to compete, but I got bigger and better things to do!  Now on to my new project. Hopefully this time next year I will be rolling in the SALAD :biggrin:
> 
> Plus I can still help my buddy Timmy on cars if he ever needs it.. I still love to turn a wrench
> *


Well I tell you what very soon there will be some serious wrench turning and lots of grinding. :0 So bring on the help.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 4 2006, 07:38 PM~5550950
> *Well I tell you what very soon there will be some serious wrench turning and lots of grinding.  :0  So bring on the help.
> *


 :0


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 4 2006, 08:38 PM~5550950
> *Well I tell you what very soon there will be some serious wrench turning and lots of grinding.  :0  So bring on the help.
> *



I can help! :biggrin: Then we can go shooting :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jun 4 2006, 10:04 PM~5551180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


keep your fingers crossed and it will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

progress looks good doe,


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 8 2006, 11:16 AM~5573093
> *progress looks good doe,
> *


thanks, I will have everything to finish my setup by next week. :0 

I just need to get the car home so i can paint the trunk floor and the rack and the setup will be going in.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 6 2006, 11:25 PM~5564962
> *keep your fingers crossed and it will be there.  :biggrin:
> *


You can do it!


----------



## JRO

:biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

been a while since i opened this topic.....glad your making progress...

sucks about the door....every thunderstorm that comes through has me nervous right now...6 jackstands holding mine up but i would feel alot more comfortable if it was just 4 wheels


----------



## Big Doe

the parts have started to roll in :0 I will have lots more goodies next week also.

10 dirty batteries, the other 4 will be here thurs.









spare saco motors









2 brand new 6 year old pump heads


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

hell yeah, feels like christmas dont it. :biggrin: I love getting shit new!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 10 2006, 01:09 PM~5584981
> *hell yeah, feels like christmas dont it. :biggrin: I love getting shit new!
> *


hell yea. I cant wait til next week. New adex, new parker faucet slowdowns, box of fittings, more batteries and more solenoids :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2006, 11:11 AM~5584588
> *the parts have started to roll in  :0  I will have  lots more goodies next week also.
> 
> 10 dirty batteries, the other 4 will be here thurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spare saco motors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 brand new 6 year old pump heads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where did u get the batterys........


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 10 2006, 02:23 PM~5585182
> *where did u get the batterys........
> *


i got it all from Jason's hydraulic outlet


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 10 2006, 02:38 PM~5585222
> *i got it all from Jason's hydraulic outlet
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## timdog57

It's on. :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 01:03 AM~5587323
> *It's on.  :0
> *


it's on like a pot of neck bones :0 lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 01:03 AM~5587323
> *It's on.  :0
> *


Yea i would like to be bringing it home in about a week to start putting it together. :biggrin: 

Oh and by the way, be easy with those batteries, i'm not keeping them. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2006, 09:32 AM~5588313
> *Yea i would like to be bringing it home in about a week to start putting it together.  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and by the way, be easy with those batteries, i'm not keeping them.  :biggrin:
> *


WTF?? :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 01:10 PM~5588848
> *WTF??  :dunno:
> *


i worked out a deal for 14 of them right after i bought those. So i am just going to sell the ones in your garage and use the other 14 i am getting.

BTW check out the roof on the caddy :0


----------



## vengence

looks good doe,that thing gonna be hittin some inches alright..


----------



## 187_Regal

secret shopper.....LOL


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2006, 01:24 PM~5588894
> *i worked out a deal for 14 of them right after i bought those. So i am just going to sell the ones in your garage and use the other 14 i am getting.
> 
> BTW check out the roof on the caddy  :0
> *



What are you going to do with those? I need them. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal+Jun 11 2006, 04:32 PM~5589597-->
> 
> 
> 
> secret shopper.....LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should put that as your custom member title :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 04:38 PM~5589611
> *What are you going to do with those?  I need them.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


i dont know i had one person wanting them yesterday, one person this morning, and now you, so i will have to see what happens


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2006, 05:03 PM~5589721
> *you should put that as your custom member title  :0
> i dont know i had one person wanting them yesterday, one person this morning, and now you, so i will have to see what happens
> *



Well I already have them. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 11 2006, 06:25 PM~5590007
> *Well I already have them.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I know i was thinking the same thing. But i need to see some $$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 11 2006, 10:14 PM~5591213
> *:roflmao: I know i was thinking the same thing. But i need to see some $$$$$$$  :biggrin:
> *



You have to tell me how much. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 12 2006, 12:45 AM~5592097
> *You have to tell me how much.  :biggrin:
> *


Josh is getting them saturday.


----------



## timdog57

Battery tie down mounts are done, all fabrication for this car will be done tomorrow. Hope to see it swanging in about a week or so. :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 12 2006, 05:41 PM~5596081
> *Battery tie down mounts are done, all fabrication for this car will be done tomorrow.  Hope to see it swanging in about a week or so. :0
> *


Good deal! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 12 2006, 06:41 PM~5596081
> *Battery tie down mounts are done, all fabrication for this car will be done tomorrow.  Hope to see it swanging in about a week or so. :0
> *


 :roflmao: Maybe if i had about five people helping me but its gonna take longer than a week putting the setup in by myself.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 13 2006, 02:05 AM~5598526
> *:roflmao: Maybe if i had about five people helping me but its gonna take longer than a week putting the setup in by myself.
> *



Come on Doe all it is now is putting it all in and wiring it up,. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

i just picked up the rest of the metal so Tim will have it this afternoon.


----------



## Mr Impala

just waiting for that stuff to clear mr doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2006, 01:35 AM~5604098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting for that stuff to clear mr doe
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: cant wait

hey its the 14th so it shouldnt be long.


----------



## Mr Impala

yeah hopefully it clears today


----------



## juandik

you have puppies on your mouse pad? :scrutinize:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 14 2006, 02:07 AM~5604532
> *you have puppies on your mouse pad? :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 14 2006, 02:23 AM~5604308
> *yeah hopefully it clears today
> *


Your PayPal payment by bank transfer to [email protected] for $475.00 USD has been processed and automatically credited to the PayPal account of the payment's recipient. Thus, this transaction is completed. 

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 12 2006, 11:05 PM~5598526
> *:roflmao: Maybe if i had about five people helping me but its gonna take longer than a week putting the setup in by myself.
> *


was that directed to me :uh: i wish i ha d five people :biggrin: 














by the way hurry up and get that car hitting cause i can't wait to break you OFF :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5606497
> *was that directed to me :uh:  i wish i ha d five people  :biggrin:
> by the way hurry up and get that car hitting cause i can't wait to break you OFF :0
> *


no, but if the shoe fits wear it :biggrin: 














And are you sure that cool cars can get your setup done in time?


----------



## Big Doe

Anwyays, I got these bad daddies today for the back pumps 1/2" they are huge :0 Thanks to bigdan for not biddign them up on me.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

my car aint going to no fuckin cool cars


it will be done if i have to put it in my self 



i can but choose not to!!!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 14 2006, 02:11 PM~5606497
> *was that directed to me :uh:  i wish i ha d five people  :biggrin:
> by the way hurry up and get that car hitting cause i can't wait to break you OFF :0
> *



This will be fun to watch. :cheesy:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

This makes me think of Vic's old Cutty.... :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA

:thumbsup: thank god your almost finished with it..... :biggrin: LOOKIN GREAT guys!!!!


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 13 2006, 09:35 PM~5604098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting for that stuff to clear mr doe
> *


yummy :cheesy:


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, 95 SS Swangin


Hi John!!!! LOL


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 15 2006, 09:17 AM~5611520
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, 95 SS Swangin
> Hi John!!!! LOL
> *


i guess you bord russ give me a call when you get off


----------



## timdog57

Nose em up. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

your dump is in the mail :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jun 15 2006, 11:32 AM~5612264
> *i guess you bord russ give me a call when you get off
> *


i have a feeling that it wont be friendly conversation....LOL....dont get mad i was just playin......You call me....


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jun 15 2006, 03:43 PM~5612653
> *i have a feeling that it wont be friendly conversation....LOL....dont get mad i was just playin......You call me....
> *


 :0


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jun 15 2006, 02:06 PM~5612431
> *your dump is in the mail  :biggrin:
> *


Something just isn't right about that post.lol :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

my dumps in the mail, great :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *your dump is in the mail biggrin.gif*


Who dumps in the mail???? :dunno: 

Isn't that a Federal offense????


----------



## Big Doe

The dump is here! Thanks again Brent :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 17 2006, 09:12 AM~5622679
> *The dump is here! Thanks again Brent  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 14 2006, 02:24 PM~5606575
> *Anwyays, I got these bad daddies today for the back pumps 1/2" they are huge  :0  Thanks to bigdan for not biddign them up on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: your fittings will be there tuesday


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 09:46 PM~5628857
> *:biggrin:  your fittings will be there tuesday
> *


great. Now i just need to find the time to paint the rack, trunk floor, bend the hardlines, plumb the pumps, and start putting it all in :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jun 18 2006, 08:46 PM~5628857
> *:biggrin:  your fittings will be there tuesday
> *


Whats up Tuna Sammich. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

Got a nice Alpine deck in the mail for it today  

Gas tank is back in and the car is running again. New trailing arms are installed and the brakes have been bled again also thanks to pinheadred for the help.

I should finally have the car in my garage for the first time as a complete car by the end of the week :biggrin: and i have only had it for a year :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 20 2006, 01:30 AM~5636569
> *Got a nice Alpine deck in the mail for it today
> 
> Gas tank is back in and the car is running again. New trailing arms are installed and the brakes have been bled again also thanks to pinheadred for the help.
> 
> I should finally have the car in my garage for the first time as a complete car by the end of the week  :biggrin: and i have only had it for a year  :uh:
> *


That was a fast build.


----------



## Big Doe

Just a few things i have gathered up since the weekend, thanks to LIL members


----------



## JRO

You steal my Alpine??!!?!?! 

Good stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 20 2006, 12:03 PM~5638451
> *Just a few things i have gathered up since the weekend, thanks to  LIL members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those fitting are fukin huge :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 20 2006, 01:38 PM~5638726
> *You steal my Alpine??!!?!?!
> 
> Good stuff. :biggrin:
> *


oops i knew i shouldnt have posted that pic.

I had one jsut like it in my old caddy and i loved it. cant wait to hook this one up. Too bad i have to trace down all the fucking wires


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 20 2006, 01:46 PM~5638796
> *those fitting are fukin huge :biggrin:
> *


yea but they have a huge price tag to go with them also :0


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 20 2006, 02:24 PM~5639057
> *oops i knew i shouldnt have posted that pic.
> 
> I had one jsut like it in my old caddy and i loved it. cant wait to hook this one up. Too bad i have to trace down all the fucking wires
> *


Yeah, they are great. But if they wasnt it wouldnt be Alpine.


----------



## enough_talkin

same alpine as me.....its a good deck....its hard as fuck to skip if your playing an mp3 cd


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 20 2006, 01:24 PM~5639057
> *oops i knew i shouldnt have posted that pic.
> 
> I had one jsut like it in my old caddy and i loved it. cant wait to hook this one up. Too bad i have to trace down all the fucking wires
> *


trunk right in the 1/4 is where the harness is at if you wanna run through factory...i got an amp hooked up though so mine didnt stay like that for long...think im using 3 wires running back up...the constant power, antenna lead, and the dimmer...grounded to a bolt, power goes to the battery and my rca's are all thats behind it....no antenna though so i cant listen to the radio


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 20 2006, 05:36 PM~5640306
> *trunk right in the 1/4 is where the harness is at if you wanna run through factory...i got an amp hooked up though so mine didnt stay like that for long...think im using 3 wires running back up...the constant power, antenna lead, and the dimmer...grounded to a bolt, power goes to the battery and my rca's are all thats behind it....no antenna though so i cant listen to the radio
> *


its a 96' they dont have the seperate amp. You have to wire it up at the dash but the harness doesnt work like it does on 93-95.


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 21 2006, 01:50 AM~5643131
> *its a 96' they dont have the seperate amp. You have to wire it up at the dash but the harness doesnt work like it does on 93-95.
> *


got the color codes on the wires??


----------



## timdog57

Car is on the trailer ready to come home. :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Hurry up Doe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 20 2006, 01:38 PM~5638726
> *You steal my Alpine??!!?!?!
> 
> Good stuff. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jun 21 2006, 07:58 PM~5646854
> *got the color codes on the wires??
> *


nope. If i cant find them i wil just go to alldata and pay for it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 21 2006, 09:38 PM~5647225
> *Car is on the trailer ready to come home.  :biggrin:
> *


im ready :0 I just need to scrap thise piece of shit on my trailer to make some room


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 21 2006, 09:07 PM~5647860
> *im ready  :0  I just need to scrap thise piece of shit on my trailer to make some room
> *


git ir done :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

its john the cable guy.....LOL


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## Big Doe

The Devil has landed :0


----------



## Game-Over

pics


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 23 2006, 01:11 PM~5656668
> *The Devil has landed  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe

same ol' shit....


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 21 2006, 11:06 PM~5647856
> *nope. If i cant find them i wil just go to alldata and pay for it
> *


make a post on cadillacforums.com

theres guys on there that know that stuff


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 24 2006, 11:29 AM~5661281
> *same ol' shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You can get that done in a week. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 24 2006, 11:29 AM~5661281
> *same ol' shit....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much do you want to sell that lac for minus the pumps.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jun 25 2006, 10:37 AM~5665180
> *How much do you want to sell that lac for minus the pumps.
> *


i don't really want to sell it but for the right offer i might.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 12:39 PM~5665573
> *i don't really want to sell it but for the right offer i might.
> *


 :0 Damn U Gonna break it in first? :biggrin:


----------



## caranto

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 21 2006, 10:06 PM~5647856
> *nope. If i cant find them i wil just go to alldata and pay for it
> *


i have alldata at work if you need me to print you a wiring diagram out!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jun 25 2006, 02:16 PM~5665710
> *i have alldata at work if you need me to print you a wiring diagram out!
> *


hell yea, i need a few :0 Let me know when you have time and i will let you know what i need.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 25 2006, 01:59 PM~5665665
> *:0 Damn U Gonna break it in first? :biggrin:
> *


You better hope so or else i will be starting on this :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 02:03 PM~5665887
> *You better hope so or else i will be starting on this  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking nice! I got lots of parts ! Just let me know!


----------



## Booyaa63

what else does tim got in the garage?????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 25 2006, 03:04 PM~5665893
> *Fucking nice! I got you lots of parts ! Just let me know!
> *


all i need is a back bumper and maybe rockers but i think i know where some are


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 02:06 PM~5665899
> *all i need is a back bumper and maybe rockers but i think i know where some are
> *


good deal, I love dem 80 caddies :biggrin
You going to do a fleet top?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jun 25 2006, 03:06 PM~5665898
> *what else does tim got in the garage?????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


your new porn collection :roflmao: :roflmao: I think he is still working on it for you :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 25 2006, 03:07 PM~5665903
> *good deal, I love dem 80 caddies :biggrin
> You going to do a fleet top?
> *


you'll see when its done. Im not gonna do a topic on that one im just gonna bust it out when its ready


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 02:15 PM~5665929
> *you'll see when its done. Im not gonna do a topic on that one im just gonna bust it out when its ready
> *


Im sure it will be phat! Your a awsome builder bro! My problem is im so fucking picky that its gonna take me forever to finish mine! but perfection takes time I guess!  Im not posting no more either the wait will be worth it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Booyaa63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 03:14 PM~5665924
> *your new porn collection :roflmao:  :roflmao: I think he is still working on it for you  :0
> *



lmao, hopefully he'll be done with it soon :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Jun 25 2006, 02:23 PM~5665951
> *lmao, hopefully he'll be done with it soon    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jun 25 2006, 03:17 PM~5665935
> *Im sure it will be phat!  Your a awsome builder bro! My problem is im so fucking picky that its gonna take me forever to finish mine! but perfection takes time I guess!  Im not posting no more either the wait will be worth it!!  :biggrin:
> *


i hear you. i know it will be nice tho. Hopefully i can get mine out about the same time as yours if i dont pick up any more projects along the way.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 02:26 PM~5665959
> *i hear you. i know it will be nice tho. Hopefully i can get mine out about the same time as yours if i dont pick up any more projects along the way.
> *


Yeah i almost got me a 77 2dr cutlass supreme a month ago, I had a 76 the same style, I loved that long sleek look, i had to wake up and smack myself and say CADILLAC CADILLAC !! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

I just have to weld in some solenoid mounts and i am hoping to have the trunk painted by the middle of the week. I also ordered the dye for my top and interior plastics. I ordered some carpet and dropped my door panels off to get uppholstered.


----------



## JRO

You want these seats I have that were in my 83? I have front and back ones. I just want to get rid of them.


----------



## SixFourClownin

GOD DAMN! you mean it when you say too many caddies! :biggrin: When did you pick that up?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jun 25 2006, 10:12 PM~5667275
> *You want these seats I have that were in my 83? I have front and back ones. I just want to get rid of them.
> *


no, but thanks anywyas. I already have an extra set of back seats, i threw a set of front seats away, and im not going to use the ones in the car that i bought. I will be looking for some pillow tops.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jun 25 2006, 10:15 PM~5667288
> *GOD DAMN! you mean it when you say too many caddies! :biggrin: When did you pick that up?
> *


hell yea it don't stop! :biggrin: I got it this morning. My second one in 8 days :0


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 25 2006, 02:15 PM~5665929
> *you'll see when its done. Im not gonna do a topic on that one im just gonna bust it out when its ready
> *




Thats gangsta :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 25 2006, 11:06 PM~5667507
> *Thats gangsta :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea, so wheres your gangsta coupe at?!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

haha i just started my own topic, have a look!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Jun 25 2006, 11:12 PM~5667561
> *haha i just started my own topic, have a look!
> *


lol, no shit i just saw that after i posted. Its gonna be bad ass :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

will it be at southern showdown??? :cheesy:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 25 2006, 10:23 PM~5667663
> *will it be at southern showdown???  :cheesy:
> *



mine? maybe in 2008


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 25 2006, 11:23 PM~5667663
> *will it be at southern showdown???  :cheesy:
> *


i dont know, ask me agian in 3 weeks. It mostly depends on all the people i am waiting on parts from. And so far none of them are being dependable :angry:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *i dont know, ask me agian in 3 weeks. It mostly depends on all the people i am waiting on parts from. And so far none of them are being dependable *


son of a bitch they better get their fuckin roll on. i want to see this baby on the fuckin bumper, and the looks of everyones faces when they find out who's setup you're running :biggrin: ~JO$H~

p.s. ready to sell me the 59? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

I got the inside of the trunk painted today. My vinyl dye came in tonight also so i am going to try to get the top dyed tommorow.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 27 2006, 10:59 PM~5680030
> *I got the inside of the trunk painted today. My vinyl dye came in tonight also so i am going to try to get the top dyed tommorow.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

some pics...the rack itself is going black........


----------



## Big Doe

I got down with the dye today :0 Top and dash are done. The new carpet will be here today. And i should have the door panels and top dash pad back from uppholstery by this weekend.


----------



## Dolle

looks good Doe won't be long now


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jun 28 2006, 01:03 PM~5682582
> *looks good Doe won't be long now
> *


Man i hope, im rolling along pretty good right now, but im sure i will run into some problems before its said and done.


----------



## timdog57

Looking good homie.


----------



## Booyaa63

tim , got any sneek peak pics of project porn?


----------



## OGJordan

Doe, your car is crazy. From the pics and your other cars, it looks to be a top notch quality job also. It seems like people are starting to put quantity over quality, but it looks like your doing everything right. :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

shits looking good as hell doe, cant wait to see some hoppin pics


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 28 2006, 10:03 PM~5685419
> *Doe, your car is crazy.  From the pics and your other cars, it looks to be a top notch quality job also.  It seems like people are starting to put quantity over quality, but it looks like your doing everything right.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, i am really trying to cover every aspect of the car, and i think it is finally starting to pay off. But to be honest i probably wouldn't even be doing this if it weren't for you guys starting the big bodies in KY.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jun 28 2006, 10:46 PM~5685649
> *shits looking good as hell doe, cant wait to see some hoppin pics
> *


thanks for the props. I am pretty happy with how it is coming along. My next major hurdle will be getting the setup in and dialed in. But it will be nice to finally see this thing in the air.


----------



## I Drag A55

looks sick.... you ever think of dying the whitewalls red? I've seen it done before (don't know how well it lasts) and I think it would look sweet red instead of white.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 28 2006, 11:08 PM~5685961
> *Thanks, i am really trying to cover every aspect of the car, and i think it is finally starting to pay off. But to be honest i probably wouldn't even be doing this if it weren't for you guys starting the big bodies in KY.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jun 29 2006, 12:13 AM~5685983
> *looks sick.... you ever think of dying the whitewalls red? I've seen it done before (don't know how well it lasts) and I think it would look sweet red instead of white.
> *


yea, i have had a few people suggest that., but i dont know. Ithink it would look pretty good. I might wait until my tires start to wear and try it to see fi i like it instead of fucking up a brand new $200 set of tires :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Damn i like how the trunk turned out :0 Im going to work on the trunk, then work my way to the interior, then finish the exterior.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man that rack really stands out now, looks phat bro!


----------



## JBhydros

Looks good Doe :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dolle

damn that rack turned out nice :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

looking great Doe, cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## timdog57

Damn I have some good ideas. :biggrin: Looks real good.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 29 2006, 12:22 AM~5686037
> *yea, i have had a few people suggest that., but i dont know. Ithink it would look pretty good. I might wait until my tires start to wear and try it to see fi i like it instead of fucking up a brand new $200 set of tires  :biggrin:
> *


That is a very good point... i bet it wont take long to wear those front tires out with the way the front sits. The trunk looks great by the way.... now you gotta put all your shit in there.


----------



## PantyDropper

looks real good


----------



## TRUDAWG

nice!!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

I really like the way the Trunk looks man..... cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Dizzle

Looks good Doe.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0 ..... :worship: awesome ~JO$H~


----------



## Big Doe

:thumbsup: going to be working my ass off on it this weekend, im hoping to have every thing done in the trunk by the 4th.


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn that rack is off the hook, I love it Doe!


----------



## Big Doe

I got the front pumps assembled and started hardlining the returns today. Im hoping to have everything in the trunk by sunday.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 30 2006, 02:30 AM~5692743
> *:thumbsup: going to be working my ass off on it this weekend, im hoping to have every thing done in the trunk by the 4th.
> *


u better get to work then... :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jun 30 2006, 06:46 PM~5696081
> *u better get to work then... :0
> *


i got off work early tonight and i have the next 4 days off so i think i can handle it  

back to the garage.....


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *I got the front pumps assembled and started hardlining the returns today. Im hoping to have everything in the trunk by sunday. *


 :0 :thumbsup: looking damn good. there's one thing i cant wait to see though...































it on the bumper :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## GhetoVille

Look N good Doe. It must be nice to get off work early.... :biggrin: Take plenty of pics at the Pic-nic. Wish I was off work to roll up their with ya.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Jul 1 2006, 01:07 AM~5697380
> *Look N good Doe. It must be nice to get off work early.... :biggrin: Take plenty of pics at the Pic-nic. Wish I was off work to roll up their with ya.
> *


shit its rare, but im gonna take advantage of it all i can until i get this car complete. It sucks you have to work but i know the fealing, i almost had to work myself.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jun 30 2006, 11:29 PM~5696985
> *:0  :thumbsup:  looking damn good. there's one thing i cant wait to see though...
> it on the bumper  :biggrin:  ~JO$H~
> *


i know, but dont get too excited it will probably be a few more weeks on that. I have to get the rest of the car finished before i start to hop it. 

I had a little set back today, all the hardlining is down the drain because of lack of room. Im also missing 2 fittings so i cant put the back pumps in. Maybe tommorow will go a little smoother :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

I got the rack fixed  Pumps fit now. Hopefully tommorow i can still get most everything in the trunk.


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 1 2006, 07:46 PM~5700614
> *I got the rack fixed    Pumps fit now. Hopefully tommorow i can still get most everything in the trunk.
> *




Good shit.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 2 2006, 12:24 AM~5701312
> *Good shit.
> *


fo sho


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jun 30 2006, 07:42 PM~5696287
> *i got off work early tonight and i have the next 4 days off so i think i can handle it
> 
> back to the garage.....
> *


ill hit u up in the morning....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 2 2006, 12:40 AM~5701388
> *ill hit u up in the morning....
> *


----------



## WSL63

You working tomorrow? I might come by if I get time.



-Timdog


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 2 2006, 12:59 AM~5701468
> *You working tomorrow?  I might come by if I get time.
> -Timdog
> *


yea, i think me and cheeks are goin to the junkyard, but i will be back early afternoon.


----------



## BigLinc




----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 95 SS Swangin, 187_Regal

Hi John!! LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jul 2 2006, 03:40 PM~5703443
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 95 SS Swangin, 187_Regal
> 
> Hi John!! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just thought i would post this up before it all gets covered with batteries  


















now its time to do some wiring :biggrin:


----------



## tofnlow

thats sexy


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 2 2006, 02:48 PM~5703737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just thought i would post this up before it all gets covered with batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now its time to do some wiring  :biggrin:
> *


You are brave, stainless hoses do not handle as pressure as a regular hose, first 3 wheel you will have a mess.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 2 2006, 04:51 PM~5703745
> *You are brave, stainless hoses do not handle as pressure as a regular hose, first 3 wheel you will have a mess.
> *


they are full size high pressure #6 Parker hoses, not the little flimsy flexible ones everyone uses for returns that you are thinking of.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Looks bad ass!


----------



## enough_talkin

almost there


----------



## PantyDropper

did u go back and get those seats today


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 2 2006, 11:23 PM~5705554
> *did u go back and get those seats today
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: i went right back and someone was in there fuckin taking them out then i got there. Im gonna go back and get whatever is left, but im still pissed about the seats :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 08:57 AM~5707381
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: i went right back and someone was in there fuckin taking them out then i got there. Im gonna go back and get whatever is left, but im still pissed about the seats  :angry:
> *


damn that fucking suck ass..we shouldve ask them for a junp box....o well maybe next time.....but i did tell ya that place is off the hook... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 3 2006, 02:49 PM~5709365
> *damn that fucking suck ass..we shouldve ask them for a junp box....o well maybe next time.....but i did tell ya that place is off the hook... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 3 2006, 03:49 PM~5709365
> *damn that fucking suck ass..we shouldve ask them for a junp box....o well maybe next time.....but i did tell ya that place is off the hook... :biggrin:
> *


yea it really sucks. Once i found them i was ready to throw them in the coupe and get it rollin, but not now. Oh well, i will keep lookin.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 3 2006, 05:48 PM~5710080
> *:cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 05:05 PM~5710183
> *yea it really sucks. Once i found them i was ready to throw them in the coupe and get it rollin, but not now. Oh well, i will keep lookin.
> *


southsidecomp has some decent ones for $200 picked up, they would need to be dyed tho, their maroon! I dont know anything about dye but if I knew it would adhension good and last I would get them! :cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 05:06 PM~5710189
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man I wish I could go their with ya, I dont want nothing of that car except measurments on where the trim will sit, especially on the roof so I can finish my fleetwindow conversion! I already have everything  :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 3 2006, 06:11 PM~5710212
> *southsidecomp has some decent ones for $200 picked up, they would need to be dyed tho,  their maroon!    I dont know anything about dye but if I knew it would adhension good and last I would get them! :cheesy:
> *


i saw them, they arent in too good of shape, the dye wont take to them very well. I would have to get them uppholstered. Plus they are 80's seats. So im gonna keep looking.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 3 2006, 06:15 PM~5710242
> *Man I wish I could go their with ya, I dont want nothing of that car except measurments on where the trim will sit, especially on the roof so I can finish my fleetwindow conversion!   :uh:
> *


i might be able to hook you up if you end up coming up here next weekend.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 05:15 PM~5710244
> *i saw them, they arent in too good of shape, the dye wont take to them very well. I would have to get them uppholstered. Plus they are 80's  seats. So im gonna keep looking.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 05:16 PM~5710248
> *i might be able to hook you up if you end up coming up here next weekend.
> *


Well Doe, I talked to Tim in a pm looks like you will have a package this weekend!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 3 2006, 06:18 PM~5710263
> *Well Doe, I talked to Tim in a pm looks like you will have a package this weekend!
> *


good shit


----------



## Big Doe

Setup will be done tonight. Im taking a break tommorow, then its on to the interior  Maybe i will get time before the show to hit the front. I need to get the springs broke in and get chains on it but im trying to get the car all together before i worry too much about hopping.

baby 3 wheel :0


----------



## Game-Over

man I love that car


----------



## Dizzle

Love it!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Game-Over+Jul 3 2006, 07:37 PM~5710643-->
> 
> 
> 
> man I love that car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pmpjuse_@Jul 3 2006, 07:48 PM~5710692
> *Love it!
> *


thanks guys


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 06:24 PM~5710583
> *good shit
> *


Really DOE! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

holy.......shit....my pants....damn now i gotta go change  fuckin awesome bro! :0 this has to be my favorite fleetwood ever... keep it up! ~JO$H~


----------



## LowRollinJosh

i know a really nice looking plaque that would fit nicely in that package tray doe :0  .... (billy :biggrin:  ) ~JO$H~


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 3 2006, 07:58 PM~5710741
> *Really DOE! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


come early sat. and we will ride out there


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 07:07 PM~5710789
> *come early sat. and we will ride out there
> *


Good deal!


----------



## Dolle

lookin good Doe :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 3 2006, 07:02 PM~5710763
> *i know a really nice looking plaque that would fit nicely in that package tray doe  :0       .... (billy  :biggrin:       )  ~JO$H~
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 3 2006, 08:11 PM~5710816
> *lookin good Doe :biggrin:
> *


thanks, but so is yours!

Im trying to get it done for southern showdown but i will probably be too worn out to take it out there :uh:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *thanks, but so is yours!
> 
> Im trying to get it done for southern showdown but i will probably be too worn out to take it out there *


 :cheesy:  fuck that, ill get you a case of beer or whatever the hell it takes, i want to see this bitch on the bumper and then see brian's face when he hears the bumper ripping up the pavement....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 3 2006, 11:22 PM~5711639
> *:cheesy:      fuck that, ill get you a case of beer or whatever the hell it takes, i want to see this bitch on the bumper and then see brian's face when he hears the bumper ripping up the pavement....
> *


i hear you, but im not too sure its gonna be hopping by then. I still have a the full interior to take care of and the whole car needs wetsanded and buffed. All the trim and lights need to be put on. I need to break in the front springs and chain the front, which isnt going to be as easy as it sounds.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *i hear you, but im not too sure its gonna be hopping by then. I still have a the full interior to take care of and the whole car needs wetsanded and buffed. All the trim and lights need to be put on. I need to break in the front springs and chain the front, which isnt going to be as easy as it sounds. *


you got 2 weeks....go to work lol....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 3 2006, 10:32 PM~5711734
> *you got 2 weeks....go to work lol....j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 3 2006, 11:32 PM~5711734
> *you got 2 weeks....go to work lol....j/k  :biggrin:
> *


11 days :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *11 days *













:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 11:33 PM~5711746
> *11 days  :0
> *


yeah i dont think thats long enough for either one of us....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 4 2006, 09:05 AM~5713102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :rofl:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> *


:uh: :rofl:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

looking really nice Doe, i hope to see it at Southern Showdown. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 4 2006, 01:00 PM~5713625
> *looking really nice Doe, i hope to see it at Southern Showdown. :thumbsup:
> *


man i hope so. Right now it seams every time i take a step forward i take 2 steps back


----------



## timdog57

Should have painted it a less SATANIC color. :biggrin: Like light Blue. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 4 2006, 03:20 PM~5714542
> *Should have painted it a less SATANIC color.  :biggrin:  Like light Blue.  :cheesy:
> *


Yea, that would be original :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

^^^^^i personally love light blue. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 4 2006, 05:39 PM~5715273
> *^^^^^i personally love light blue.  :biggrin:
> *


i thought you liked yellow better :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

even got the mirror imaged backing plates! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 4 2006, 05:56 PM~5715353
> *even got the mirror imaged backing plates!  :thumbsup:
> *


yea, and then i had to move the pumps back 6" so you cant even see them


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 4 2006, 02:53 PM~5715335
> *i thought you liked yellow better  :biggrin:
> *


lolol,,a weird stage in my life, im trying to forget it....anyways, quit trying to change the subject, and get to work,,:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 4 2006, 06:00 PM~5715380
> *lolol,,a weird stage in my life, im trying to forget it....anyways, quit trying to change the subject, and get to work,,:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Im taking a break today. I have to go back to the junk yard tommorow to get some clips for the fuel lines so they will stay tight. And hopefully after that i can start on some interior work.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

good luck,,,im loving the buildup though, its helping keep me motivated on my little project.


----------



## PantyDropper

where the new pics :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 4 2006, 07:34 PM~5715789
> *where the new pics :biggrin:
> *


i didnt do anything to take pics of :dunno: i need tobuy soem shit for the interior but im fucking broke :angry:


----------



## swangin'n'bangin

i've ben watching this build for a while its really comin along finally, still can't wait to see this thing finished, take your time though homie :thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 4 2006, 08:16 PM~5716003
> *i didnt do anything to take pics of  :dunno: i need tobuy soem shit for the interior but im fucking broke  :angry:
> *


how much u need......


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 4 2006, 10:51 PM~5716618
> *how much u need......
> *


i think i can manage, i just cant wait to get this fucker done so i wont have to be broke anymore


----------



## swangin'n'bangin

throw in some fuzzy dice and hit some corners :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

I got a bunch of interior parts dyed today, and got the rest prepped to dye in the morning.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 3 2006, 05:57 AM~5707381
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: i went right back and someone was in there fuckin taking them out then i got there. Im gonna go back and get whatever is left, but im still pissed about the seats  :angry:
> *


You didnt get those seats I told you about?.... man that sucks.... those were really nice seats....

What did you think of that junkyard? Did you pick up that LT1 tranny we took out?


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 5 2006, 01:52 PM~5719301
> *I got a bunch of interior parts dyed today, and got the rest prepped to dye in the morning.
> *


ill hit u up tomorrow


----------



## plague

TTT


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 5 2006, 06:15 PM~5720774
> *You didnt get those seats I told you about?.... man that sucks.... those were really nice seats....
> 
> What did you think of that junkyard? Did you pick up that LT1 tranny we took out?
> *


man everything was gone  Wish i had known sooner iw ould have had those seats for sure.

But regardless the junkyard is the shit


----------



## Big Doe

Well its not looking good on getting the car done  

Sun roof motor is burnt up. Its going to be $200 and special order if i can even actually get it. And i cant put my interior in until i have that part. Now i have a big ass gas leak also. I guess one of the line ends got bent somehow and wont seal.


----------



## lone star

if aint one thing its another aint that the truth. im spending unexpected money on my car too just getting all the loose ends together.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 7 2006, 09:37 AM~5730485
> *if aint one thing its another aint that the truth. im spending unexpected money on my car too just getting all the loose ends together.
> *


man thats the way it goes. I have everything for the car, and wouldnt you know the 10% of shit i didnt replace on this car is whats going bad now


----------



## Big Doe

They just called on the motor its a 2-3 month back order :angry: :angry: :angry: 

Anyone know of a place to get Bosch parts?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 7 2006, 06:39 AM~5730489
> *man thats the way it goes. I have everything for the car, and wouldnt you know the 10% of shit i didnt replace on this car is whats going bad now
> *


me too. i went to putting on wheel cylinders and one cracked when i was tightening it :uh:


----------



## Joe6pt0

Haven't been in here in awhile. Shit is looking good. 

Keep your head up Doe, setbacks are the nature of this game. I'm always going 2 steps forward and 1 step back. Eventually we'll end up where we want to be


----------



## OGJordan

You trying to get this car done for next saturday? If so, I've got a 44" with a good motor at the house. I can send that down to you to use until your new one comes in. Let me know. PM me or I might not see it.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 7 2006, 01:03 PM~5731459
> *You trying to get this car done for next saturday?  If so, I've got a 44" with a good motor at the house.  I can send that down to you to use until your new one comes in.  Let me know.  PM me or I might not see it.
> *


I was but its not going to happen now. This one has an aftermarket roof, the motor is different and much smaller than that of a 44". It is a sealed unit. At least on the lincoln roofs you can take the motor off of the gearbox and work on it.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Jul 7 2006, 12:20 PM~5731205
> *Haven't been in here in awhile. Shit is looking good.
> 
> Keep your head up Doe, setbacks are the nature of this game. I'm always going 2 steps forward and 1 step back. Eventually we'll end up where we want to be
> *


yea belaive me i know, everything that could go wrong has. But with all of the problems i have with it now i cant keep moving on finishing up the major stuff. 

I have to fix the damn gas leak before i do anything :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 7 2006, 01:05 PM~5731790
> *yea belaive me i know, everything that could go wrong has. But with all of the problems i have with it now i cant keep moving on finishing up the major stuff.
> 
> I have to fix the damn gas leak before i do anything  :angry:
> *


We still on for tommorrow bro, hit me up 270-317-1337


----------



## juandik

DOE i saw this in one of the pics you posted...what does it mean?


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 7 2006, 09:59 PM~5734394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOE i saw this in one of the pics you posted...what does it mean?
> *


Heres a REAL one Doe, this dog is mean as hell, His name is Milo and he wants to take your ankles out when you walk down the steps to leave my girls house! One Day I will punt that motherfucker! Check him out in action when he see's me leaving :roflmao: :roflmao: 






















































:roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry I just had to post that so you could see what the devil really looked like! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## enough_talkin

is the sunroof motor common to other makes and models?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jul 8 2006, 07:44 AM~5735821
> *is the sunroof motor common to other makes and models?
> *


man i dont have a clue. I went to the junkyard and ripped out every motor i could find and they all had the gear on the roof side. This one has the gear coming off of the motor. I would assume that other aftermarket type sunroofs would use the same type of motor though. But like i said there is a 3 month backorder.

I have been searching the part number on the net for 3 days now and havent found shit.


----------



## PantyDropper

that dog looks fucking mean :biggrin:


----------



## daddyfatsacs

THOSE DOGS ARE MEAN THEY HAVE MENTAL PROBLEMS , SOUTHERN STAR BOYS USED TO HAVE ONE IT HATED ME


----------



## Koolaid

bad ass fleetwood doe......cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Jul 8 2006, 11:36 AM~5736186
> *bad ass fleetwood doe......cant wait to see it in person
> *


thanks, im trying like hell to have it out before summer is over. 

I had a little luck with the sunroof motor so maybe i can have the int. in by next week with a little luck.


----------



## Big Doe

Well it looks like my coupe is going to be done before my fleetwood :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Yeah , glad I got a chance to meet up with ya today bro. I had a blast, we stripped that bitch pretty quick, like kids in a candy store! LOL :biggrin: I cant beleive them fleet windows came out that easy too! Heres what was left!  Check out Doe with a barrel of goodies :biggrin: ! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: look at that load of parts.

thanks for all the help, otherwise i probably would have fucked those windows up. Theres nothin left of that car now


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 8 2006, 03:23 PM~5737296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: look at that load of parts.
> 
> thanks for all the help, otherwise i probably would have fucked those windows up. Theres nothin left of that car now
> *


Yeah no doubt , Im glad we finally met, Damn, That mugg is done! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 8 2006, 08:34 AM~5735943
> *that dog looks fucking mean :biggrin:
> *


Oh, he is! :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

gimme some numbers off that motor....or do it yourself.....if you can match it up to one of those motors im sure you can order it somewhere in the US.....this is a british site but it may help

http://www.boschmotorsandcontrols.co.uk/el...riebe/index.htm


----------



## OGJordan

Damn Doe, toss some 2 dr fleetwood rocker stainless my way!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jul 8 2006, 10:23 PM~5738905
> *gimme some numbers off that motor....or do it yourself.....if you can match it up to one of those motors im sure you can order it somewhere in the US.....this is a british site but it may help
> 
> http://www.boschmotorsandcontrols.co.uk/el...riebe/index.htm
> *


i took the motor apart, cleaned it, sanded the armature and got it working. The auto electric shop i took it to said it was "fucked up beyond repair"

So it is working for th emean time. I just need to figure out how to wire the switch without the relays or buy a new switch and i will be on my way.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 8 2006, 10:25 PM~5738922
> *Damn Doe, toss some 2 dr fleetwood rocker stainless my way!
> *


man i have a LOT of extra 2 door fleetwood stuff but im not selling any of it until i get the car done and that will be next eyar sometime.


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 8 2006, 01:15 PM~5737262
> *Well it looks like my coupe is going to be done before my fleetwood  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YOU KNOW WERE I CAN FIND DISCONTINUED CADILLAC PARTS FOR 80-85 AND 90-92 ?? THANKS !! YOUR PROJECT IS LOOKING GOOD !!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 8 2006, 11:22 PM~5739368
> *DO YOU KNOW WERE I CAN FIND DISCONTINUED CADILLAC PARTS FOR 80-85 AND 90-92 ?? THANKS !! YOUR PROJECT IS LOOKING GOOD !!
> *


What all do you need? The dealership down here has alot of stuff thats supposed to be discontinued, but its not cheap!


----------



## low ridin

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 8 2006, 09:25 PM~5739376
> *What all do you need?  The dealership down here has alot of stuff thats supposed to be discontinued, but its not cheap!
> *


FILLERS BETWEEN HEADER PANEL AND BUMPER THERE "L" SHAPE AND SIDE EXTENTIONS FOR THE BUMPER . PM ME THE NUMBER TO THAT DEALERSHIP THANK'S !!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Jul 8 2006, 11:38 PM~5739435
> *FILLERS BETWEEN HEADER PANEL AND BUMPER THERE "L" SHAPE AND SIDE EXTENTIONS FOR THE BUMPER . PM ME THE NUMBER TO THAT DEALERSHIP THANK'S !!
> *


I will pm u tommorrow with their number!!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 8 2006, 01:21 PM~5737284
> *Yeah , glad I got a chance to meet up with ya today bro. I had a blast, we stripped that bitch pretty quick, like kids in a candy store! LOL :biggrin:  I cant beleive them fleet windows came out that easy too! Heres what was left!   Check out Doe with a barrel of goodies :biggrin: ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 cleaned :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 9 2006, 09:08 AM~5740516
> *:0 cleaned :biggrin:
> *


your welcome doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 9 2006, 10:24 AM~5740660
> *your welcome doe
> *


cheeks is the man :worship:


----------



## timdog57

I see my fender is sitting outside rusting away.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 9 2006, 03:44 PM~5741642
> *I see my fender is sitting outside rusting away.
> *


If my gas tank wasn't screwed up i could pull my car out to finish them


----------



## Big Doe

the sunroof FINALLY is working good as new  Hopefully i can get the headliner in tommorow and keep moving along with the interior this week.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 9 2006, 04:05 PM~5741727
> *If my gas tank wasn't screwed up i could pull my car out to finish them
> *



WTF?????


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 9 2006, 10:47 AM~5740705
> *cheeks is the man  :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

(Doe) Shoooot i wish i had my loc's on...........it sure is sunny out here.......i guess i will just crip walk instead..... :0 :biggrin: 







:wave:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 10 2006, 09:39 PM~5749533
> *(Doe) Shoooot i wish i had my loc's on...........it sure is sunny out here.......i guess i will just crip walk instead..... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 10 2006, 08:39 PM~5749533
> *(Doe) Shoooot i wish i had my loc's on...........it sure is sunny out here.......i guess i will just crip walk instead..... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

Well since i cant get the damn thing running, or get the interior in i figured i would go ahead and finish the body. Got a new door, got it stripped down, cut in, and sprayed.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Lookin good doe!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Jul 14 2006, 03:13 PM~5774051
> *Lookin good doe!
> *


x2


----------



## PantyDropper

u ready doe :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 14 2006, 05:36 PM~5774163
> *u ready doe :biggrin:
> *


maybe for casper.

but i did get the door on so i should have the outside buffed and mostly put together this time next week.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 14 2006, 07:32 PM~5774702
> *maybe for casper.
> 
> but i did get the door on so i should have the outside buffed and mostly put together this time next week.
> *


thats good


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 15 2006, 11:03 AM~5777375
> *thats good
> *


yea but its still leaking gas :angry: :guns: :guns: :guns: :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 15 2006, 12:53 PM~5777697
> *yea but its still leaking gas  :angry:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


thats not good :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 15 2006, 08:41 PM~5779421
> *thats not good :uh:
> *


one more trip to the junkyard in the morning and hopefully it will be fixed.

I just need to find someone to do my healiner ASAP


----------



## Big Doe

Finally got it running, replaced all the gas lines. No more leaks. Just thought i would snap a few pics of it before i start wetsanding tommorow, then all the trim can finally go back on.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

looks nice doe,,glad you got everything worked out, I know its frustrating as hell. Hope to see it done soon.


----------



## ville83regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## jusblaze

cant wait to see it swing!!!


----------



## WhiteChocolate

This car has taken alot of Blood and Fustration from you! Good to see that it still woun't stop you from reaching your goal. Great job on the Fleetwood even with all the headachs and roadblocks that the car put you through. I love the silver leaf on the hood and trunk painted candy. Question? Why did you have to make the frame come into the rear trunk of the car? Was it for a better hold for your setup so that it doesn't rest on the body and get's all of it's support from the FULLY raped frame? How much would it cost to have a cars frame raped and hydrolics instaled? Just a dream about getting it in mine but I just can't put out alot of Dough at this time in my life. Thanks and keep up all the good work on the Fleetwood. Hope you get to get it finished soon.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Hell yeah doe! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

looking real good doe


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 18 2006, 05:01 PM~5797127
> *This car has taken alot of Blood and Fustration from you! Good to see that it still woun't stop you from reaching your goal. Great job on the Fleetwood even with all the headachs and roadblocks that the car put you through. I love the silver leaf on the hood and trunk painted candy. Question? Why did you have to make the frame come into the rear trunk of the car? Was it for a better hold for your setup so that it doesn't rest on the body and get's all of it's support from the FULLY raped frame? How much would it cost to have a cars FRAME RAPED and hydrolics instaled? Just a dream about getting it in mine but I just can't put out alot of Dough at this time in my life. Thanks and keep up all the good work on the Fleetwood. Hope you get  to get it finished soon.
> *


I`VE NEVER SEEN AYONE RAPE A FRAME


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Jul 18 2006, 05:55 PM~5797904
> *I`VE NEVER SEEN AYONE RAPE A FRAME
> *


That would leave a mark :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> * support from the FULLY raped frame*


Someone raped your frame!?!?!?! 

Tell it to keep it's head up, I'm sure the cops will catch the bastard that did it!


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2006, 09:24 PM~5799283
> *Someone raped your frame!?!?!?!
> 
> Tell it to keep it's head up, I'm sure the cops will catch the bastard that did it!
> *


 :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2006, 10:24 PM~5799283
> *Someone raped your frame!?!?!?!
> 
> Tell it to keep it's head up, I'm sure the cops will catch the bastard that did it!
> *


Ouch......


----------



## Big Doe

The whole car is sanded smooth with 2000. I got a little head start on the buffing. Its only 95 degrees outside :uh:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 10 2006, 06:39 PM~5749533
> *(Doe) Shoooot i wish i had my loc's on...........it sure is sunny out here.......i guess i will just crip walk instead..... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

gangsta gangsta.....LOL


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 19 2006, 12:08 PM~5802841
> *The whole car is sanded smooth with 2000. I got a little head start on the buffing. Its only 95 degrees outside  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Must be nice only being 95 degrees... its been anywhere from 100 to 112 here all week


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 19 2006, 01:08 PM~5802841
> *The whole car is sanded smooth with 2000. I got a little head start on the buffing. Its only 95 degrees outside  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the finish looks real deep! I hate buffing when its hot, that shit slings all over my sweaty ass! :uh: Makes me feel Gritty! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

NICE! I cant wait to roll out with you Doe!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 19 2006, 10:57 PM~5805871
> *NICE! I cant wait to roll out with you Doe!
> *


yea, too bad this years almost over. But that just means next year will be that much better because everyones rides will be FRESH


----------



## Big Doe

Car is all buffed and polished out. Looks really deep  

I cant wait to get all the chrome and lights on this bitch :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

SOUNDS GOOD DOE........


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 20 2006, 12:45 PM~5809385
> *Car is all buffed and polished out. Looks really deep
> 
> I cant wait to get all the chrome and lights on this bitch  :biggrin:
> *


Get off the computer and go do it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over

looking good


----------



## Silver

FINISH IT MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jul 21 2006, 01:26 AM~5814115
> *FINISH IT MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Its getting there. The outside should be done by the weekend with the exception of painting the trim for the mouldings

Then im just waiting on some $$$$$$ so i can finish the interior. :uh:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

car looks sick man cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 21 2006, 01:48 AM~5814288
> *Its getting there. The outside should be done by the weekend with the exception of painting the trim for the mouldings
> 
> Then im just waiting on some $$$$$$ so i can finish the interior.  :uh:
> *



I told you I had the $$$$$ come and get it.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 21 2006, 08:30 AM~5815148
> *I told you I had the $$$$$ come and get it.
> *


Just give me a call this afternoon or in the morning and i will come by.


----------



## Big Doe

Front and back are done. Going to work on the sides over the weekend. Hopefully i can find someone to do my headliner next week and the car will be all put together by next weekend :0


----------



## japSW20

you should paint the grey rubber bumper things in red or black :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 21 2006, 02:23 PM~5816771
> *you should paint the grey rubber bumper things in red or black  :biggrin:
> *


they are going black next week


----------



## JBhydros

Looks good Doe :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Shizzle

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 21 2006, 01:23 PM~5816771
> *you should paint the grey rubber bumper things in red or black  :biggrin:
> *



Damn dude he just put the stuff on....give the man a chance to build the car :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

lookin good doe :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Jul 21 2006, 12:29 PM~5817105
> *Damn dude he just put the stuff on....give the man a chance to build the car :biggrin:
> *


i didnt mean it in a bad way just giving him some tips so this car could come out alot better,ive been chekcing ont this car since the first day,its coming out bad ass,one of my favorite big bodys out now.i like it so much im going with the same paint sheme on my regal :biggrin:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Hay Doe The fit and finish looks great. Tell me how you get that bumber and grill centered. I tryed to set it by moving the hood screws from the hinge but after a few turns it shifted back to one side. And I realy tighted those bolts HARD and used loc ticght. Realy fustrating. The Fleetwood looks great. What about a front grill? What do you think you are going to do with it? Chrome, Gold or black?


----------



## ~~RED~~

dud the car look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! I love it. Now that your almost done with yours, you can come help me on mine!!!  j/j


----------



## OGJordan

Posted first.



> *The outside should be done by the weekend with the exception of painting the trim for the mouldings*


Two posts later.



> *you should paint the grey rubber bumper things in red or black*




Wow.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 21 2006, 05:26 PM~5817725
> *Hay Doe The fit and finish looks great. Tell me how you get that bumber and grill centered. I tryed to set it by moving the hood screws from the hinge but after a few turns it shifted back to one side. And I realy tighted those bolts HARD and used loc ticght. Realy fustrating. The Fleetwood looks great. What about a front grill? What do you think you are going to do with it? Chrome, Gold or black?
> *


maybe your latch needs to be moved over. Try pushing it down to the latch slowly and you will probably see it pull to one side. And the grille is chrome i thought .


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jul 21 2006, 05:34 PM~5817809
> *dud the car look GREAT!!!!!!!!!!! I love it.  Now that your almost done with yours, you can come help me on mine!!!   j/j
> *


yea man whatever it takes to get your car done! Get that interior in and roll it!


----------



## Big Doe

i just ordered all new chrome stips that run along the tops of the fenders and quarters. All i need now is the moulding for the right front door and the outside will be DONE.


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 22 2006, 09:32 AM~5821634
> *i just ordered all new chrome stips that run along the tops of the fenders and quarters. All i need now is the moulding for the right front door and the outside will be DONE.
> *


Where can you get those chrome strips Doe and what they cost


----------



## lv93fleetwood

Looking good.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 22 2006, 01:42 PM~5821928
> *Where can you get those chrome strips Doe and what they cost
> *


cadillac-parts-dealer.com

it was $160 for all 4 shipped


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lv93fleetwood_@Jul 22 2006, 01:48 PM~5821953
> *Looking good.
> *


thanks


----------



## low4ever

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 22 2006, 12:43 PM~5822418
> *cadillac-parts-dealer.com
> 
> it was $160 for all 4 shipped
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## OGJordan

^^Just a little FYI, ALL of them wrinkle up due to weather change. I got some dealer parts when mine was painted back in 99, they bubbled up within a couple of weeks. Soooo, if that's why you're replacing them, it probably won't help.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 22 2006, 09:47 PM~5823609
> *^^Just a little FYI, ALL of them wrinkle up due to weather change.  I got some dealer parts when mine was painted back in 99, they bubbled up within a couple of weeks.  Soooo, if that's why you're replacing them, it probably won't help.
> *


i replaced them on my 93' and they were on there for like 2 years when i sold it, they were perfectly fine. I got them from the same place


----------



## vengence

hey doe i think i know which 93 that is........


either way homie the caddy is turnin out sick,if i had the money i would get one from you.......
just as long as its no more than a 3 pump.....all your caddies turn out kickass......


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 22 2006, 10:56 PM~5823923
> *hey doe i think i know which 93 that is........
> either way homie the caddy is turnin out sick,if i had the money i would get one from you.......
> just as long as its no more than a 3 pump.....all your caddies turn out kickass......
> *


Yea im sure you have seen it, its up your way now :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

> *i replaced them on my 93' and they were on there for like 2 years when i sold it, they were perfectly fine. I got them from the same place
> *


I'm not trying to dispute your site man, just letting that guy know that stuff is normal in case he thought the old ones were bad (Like I did) I've never seen one that the chrome wasn't bubbled a little somewhere, no matter the weather.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 23 2006, 12:04 AM~5825052
> *I'm not trying to dispute your site man, just letting that guy know that stuff is normal in case he thought the old ones were bad (Like I did)  I've never seen one that the chrome wasn't bubbled a little somewhere, no matter the weather.
> *


Yep, I have gone through 2 sets in 3 years those things suck.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 22 2006, 01:43 PM~5822418
> *cadillac-parts-dealer.com*


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 23 2006, 02:04 AM~5825052
> *I'm not trying to dispute your site man, just letting that guy know that stuff is normal in case he thought the old ones were bad (Like I did)  I've never seen one that the chrome wasn't bubbled a little somewhere, no matter the weather.
> *


i know the suck and always bubble up. But im just saying they should last a while esecially if you keep the car out of the weather. But i wont be suprized if they go bad again down the road.


----------



## OGJordan

I had mine painted in January, put the new ones on. It was my only car. Drove it to work everyday. Noticed the bubbles within 2 weeks. Guess it just depends on the weather.


----------



## Sixty34me

Hey doe you wouldn't by chance have any extra rubber piece(the grey ones) for the passenger side front bumper?
Also the fleet looks great!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 23 2006, 02:50 PM~5827058
> *Hey doe you wouldn't by chance have any extra rubber piece(the grey ones) for the passenger side front bumper?
> Also the fleet looks great!
> *


no i did but i put it on my 94' before i sold it. You can get them on ebay, or rockauto.com the shipping would be cheaper. You finally get a fleet?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 23 2006, 02:02 PM~5826843
> *I had mine painted in January, put the new ones on.  It was my only car.  Drove it to work everyday.  Noticed the bubbles within 2 weeks.  Guess it just depends on the weather.
> *


Well i never drove mine in the winter so i guess its just the cold weather.


----------



## Big Doe

i got all the grey trim painted black. It made a HUGE difference in the look, I love how it turned out. I need a new moulding for the right front door though before the outside will be done.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 23 2006, 04:56 PM~5827600
> *i got all the grey trim painted black. It made a HUGE difference in the look, I love how it turned out. I need a new moulding for the right front door though before the outside will be done.
> *



Pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

Random weekend progress.......


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

nice doe, i feeling the candy woodgrain, ive always loved that shit. Nice Felix plate too..


----------



## Dolle

damn lookin good anything left after the interior or is it done?


----------



## lone star

bitch is on hit


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 23 2006, 09:26 PM~5828821
> *nice doe, i feeling the candy woodgrain, ive always loved that shit.  Nice Felix plate too..
> *


thanks. The pics really do it no justice. Its real subtle, you probably wouldn't notice it if you dont look close. It has a real redwood look to it.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

i saw it done on a purple coupe back in 96 at the LA super show, i cant remember where it was from, but it was cold as shit. You gonna try and be done by the Uso show down here next month?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 23 2006, 09:46 PM~5828923
> *damn lookin good anything left after the interior or is it done?
> *


I've got a bunch of odds and ends to finish up on, but after this week it should be real close :biggrin: 

Most importantly i need to get a bunch of people over to break in the springs and get it hopping. Maybe next weekend :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Jul 23 2006, 10:05 PM~5829078
> *i saw it done on a purple coupe back in 96 at the LA super show, i cant remember where it was from, but it was cold as shit.  You gonna try and be done by the Uso show down here next month?
> *


yea it looks good. But it doesnt jump out at you like the bright colors. It blends in real well like it was factory.

It should be ready but i dont know anything about the show :dunno:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

man that trim looks good


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:worship: this mother fucker is just too bad! my favorite fleet ever!!!! doe we got to meet up sometime homie... ~JO$H~


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life+Jul 23 2006, 11:05 PM~5829478-->
> 
> 
> 
> man that trim looks good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea man, im happy with how it turned out. You really have to see the trim and woodgrain in person. The pics do it no justice.
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 23 2006, 11:28 PM~5829624
> *:worship:  this mother fucker is just too bad! my favorite fleet ever!!!! doe we got to meet up sometime homie... ~JO$H~
> *


Thanks, glad you like it. Im sure i'll see you at some shows when this thing is done.


----------



## 509Rider

The next pic I want to see is it on the bumper :biggrin: , looks real good Doe.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 24 2006, 12:14 AM~5829793
> *The next pic I want to see is it on the bumper :biggrin: , looks real good Doe.
> *


lol, i hear you bro, but thats the last thing im worried about at this point. Im ready to get some damn interior in


----------



## timdog57

Looks sick.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 23 2006, 01:44 PM~5827538
> *no i did but i put it on my 94' before i sold it. You can get them on ebay, or rockauto.com the shipping would be cheaper. You finally get a fleet?
> *


 I got me a 96 Broughm last night. Has a few things wrong here and there. Little things like a couple of small dents and the plastic piece on the front bumper is broke off, I also noticed the driver's side is cracked also. When the old lady was following me home I saw why the front was like that, she wAS all over the road...LOL.


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 24 2006, 08:03 AM~5831086
> *I got me a 96 Broughm last night. Has a few things wrong here and there. Little things like a couple of small dents and the plastic piece on the front bumper is broke off, I also noticed the driver's side is cracked also. When the old lady was following me home I saw why the front was like that, she wAS all over the road...LOL.
> *


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Looks REALY GOOD DOE. . . . Quality work ! ! ! Doe how much did or would it cost to get the framed rapped and hydros installed in the Fleetwood?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 24 2006, 12:27 PM~5831915
> *Looks REALY GOOD DOE. . . . Quality work ! ! ! Doe how much did or would it cost to get the framed rapped and hydros installed in the Fleetwood?
> *


I've probably got about $8000 worth of hydraulics/frame/suspension work. But you could do some basic shit for way less


----------



## WhiteChocolate

So that's why they call you BIG DOE. . . . . . Because you got that big dough. lol Thanks.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 24 2006, 04:39 PM~5833049
> *So that's why they call you BIG DOE. . . . . . Because you got that big dough. lol Thanks.
> *



He is working for the labor on the frame. :biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Looks sweet man. Cant wait to see it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 24 2006, 04:39 PM~5833049
> *So that's why they call you BIG DOE. . . . . . Because you got that big dough. lol Thanks.
> *


Haha yeah right. Im fuckin broke. I had to bust my ass on other people's cars to get the parts and work done to get my car hwere it is. And i will be working it off still after the car is done.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

SO thats called MOTOVATION ! ! ! ! Well Good job getting everything done so quick. It looks like its all about who you know to get things done. What car club are you in? Did being in a car club help you in any way to get things done at the right price?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jul 25 2006, 08:04 AM~5837694
> *SO thats called MOTOVATION ! ! ! !  Well Good job getting everything done so quick. It looks like its all about who you know to get things done. What car club are you in? Did being in a car club help you in any way to get things done at the right price?
> *


nope, im not in a club. But i have had a lot of help along the way from a lot of dedicated lowriders. I have to thank everyone that has lent a hand along the way, i couldnt have done it without them.


----------



## Big Doe

starting to come together....


----------



## 187_Regal

shits lookin good doe.......


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Looks good DOE. You should thank them againg and again because it looks like you had alot of good people but alot of hard work into the Fleetwood. Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 25 2006, 01:21 PM~5839453
> *starting to come together....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that looks evil! :biggrin: I like it!


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good doe


----------



## Big Doe

more to come tommorow


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 01:16 AM~5843143
> *more to come tommorow
> *


HURRY UP! I WANNA ROLL!


----------



## 187_Regal

wanna roll where.....you arent gonna roll that thing to anywhere but work....LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by StreetKing1964_@Jul 26 2006, 07:12 AM~5844348
> *HURRY UP! I WANNA ROLL!
> *


if i can find a damn door moulding the car will be done by next weekend. I will still have to get the springs broke in so i can hop, and get an alignment. But those are just minor details  

I wish we had a fuckin place to roll


----------



## OGJordan

Which one do you need? I can get it for you probably.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 26 2006, 12:00 PM~5845378
> *Which one do you need?  I can get it for you probably.
> *


i need the pass. side front door and the same side fr the front of the fender (by the bumper)


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 07:47 AM~5844989
> *
> I wish we had a fuckin place to roll
> *


what happened to everbody wanting to hit dixie?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 26 2006, 02:16 PM~5846016
> *what happened to everbody wanting  to hit  dixie?
> *


i dont know i haven't had a car.


----------



## Big Doe

More little shit done.... I need to align the bumpers and get the mouldings i am missing and i can have the rest of the shit on the outside in an hour or 2. I am supposed to be getting the headliner done tonight. If that happens the interior will be done by this weekend.


----------



## Big Doe

I got the door panels on the pass. side and got the dash fully assembled. The top is padded and covered in leather like vinyl.


----------



## timdog57

Looking good homie. Let me know when you wanna break those springs in.


----------



## TRUDAWG

shit looks dope!!!
Do me a favor and hit those whitewalls with a brillo real quick :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2006, 06:01 PM~5847482
> *Looking good homie.  Let me know when you wanna break those springs in.
> *


thanks, i need to do it soon but i dont know when i can some people together. Maybe this weekend or next.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 06:04 PM~5847512
> *thanks, i need to do it soon but i dont know when i can some people together. Maybe this weekend or next.
> *



Just let me know ahead of time and I will be there. This thing is turning into a masterpiece. :biggrin: I like the Fleetwood name painted red, good touch.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 26 2006, 06:06 PM~5847527
> *Just let me know ahead of time and I will be there.  This thing is turning into a masterpiece.  :biggrin:  I like the Fleetwood name painted red, good touch.
> *


Well if some more people are down to do it sunday, that should be good for me. I just need to top off the tanks and bleed the lines one more time just to be sure.

I painted the emblems last night with a brush. I was kinda unsure how they would turn out but the look great. Im kinda glad it has taken the extra time to get the car done because i have been able to do all the extra little details i was wanting instead of just slapping it back together. I think thats what really makes the car.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 26 2006, 06:03 PM~5847499
> *shit looks dope!!!
> Do me a favor and hit those whitewalls with a brillo real quick :biggrin:
> *


What you dont like the bbrand new blue look!? :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *I painted the emblems last night with a brush. I was kinda unsure how they would turn out but the look great. Im kinda glad it has taken the extra time to get the car done because i have been able to do all the extra little details i was wanting instead of just slapping it back together. I think thats what really makes the car. *


 :thumbsup: looking really nice doe. if i wasnt going out of town this weekend, i would make a special trip up to help break the springs in and see this thing in person. make sure some pics are taken of the breaking in of the springs, lol :biggrin: ~JO$H~


----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 06:04 PM~5847512
> *thanks, i need to do it soon but i dont know when i can some people together. Maybe this weekend or next.
> *


I wanna see it!! Shit looks sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 06:17 PM~5847582
> *Well if some more people are down to do it sunday, that should be good for me. I just need to top off the tanks and bleed the lines one more time just to be sure.
> 
> I painted the emblems last night with a brush. I was kinda unsure how they would turn out but the look great. Im kinda glad it has taken the extra time to get the car done because i have been able to do all the extra little details i was wanting instead of just slapping it back together. I think thats what really makes the car.
> *



Sunday morning works for me.


----------



## PantyDropper

hit me up im down.......let me know about the headliner if your dude dont come threw....

looking real good :0


----------



## Big Doe

headliner is done!!!! finally. Im going out to put the pull handles and everything on it


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 08:26 PM~5848294
> *headliner is done!!!! finally. Im going out to put the pull handles and everything on it
> *


good im glad....post up some pics


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 26 2006, 08:28 PM~5848301
> *good im glad....post up some pics
> *


i will tommorow, its a bitch getting all the screws lined up thru the fabric and shit. Im really glad to have it done. Now i dont have to wait on anyone for anything its just a matter of putting the parts on.


----------



## low ridin

REAL NICE !! :thumbsup:


----------



## plague

WHAT ELSE IS THERE TO SAY LIKE THE COLORS THAT 2 TONE IS DIFFRENT. AND ALOT OF WORK LOOKS NICE,


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 26 2006, 09:15 PM~5848496
> *i will tommorow, its a bitch getting all the screws lined up thru the fabric and shit. Im really glad to have it done. Now i dont have to wait on anyone for anything its just a matter of putting the parts on.
> *


let me know about sunday ill ride over


----------



## 509Rider

Looks real good.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn looks real good Doe, them mouldings that you painted black really set it off!, Basically you have 2-toned your car in the best way i have ever seen in my life, much respect! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

A little progress....not bad considering the dash was all apart and it only had 2 door panels on 2 days ago..


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Looking realy good. Doe did you get a preformed carpet or you just laied down new carpet and glued it to the floor. I realy like the button look on the seats. Realy nice. top shelf parts you putting into the caddie.


----------



## timdog57

Getting there.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:0 looks good! were you at pull a part today?  ~JO$H~


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Jul 27 2006, 03:48 PM~5853398
> *:0   looks good! were you at pull a part today?    ~JO$H~
> *


Were you josh?


----------



## vengence

LOOKS GOOD DOE.....


----------



## enough_talkin

what are the trim pieces called on the doors (outside) that run along the window...its rough vinyl pulled over aluminum..mine are peeling up and i think i found them but i want to make sure before i replace them


----------



## Sixty34me

I would try to offer help on sunday but I have to work.


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Jul 27 2006, 02:12 PM~5853540
> *what are the trim pieces called on the doors (outside) that run along the window...its rough vinyl pulled over aluminum..mine are peeling up and i think i found them but i want to make sure before i replace them
> *


window sweeps aka window squeege


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Jul 27 2006, 07:31 PM~5854730
> *window sweeps aka window squeege
> *


just to make certain of this...im talking about the 1/2 round trim...not the rubber stuff


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2006, 01:54 PM~5852353
> *A little progress....not bad considering the dash was all apart and it only had 2 door panels on 2 days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good doe


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2006, 12:54 PM~5852353
> *A little progress....not bad considering the dash was all apart and it only had 2 door panels on 2 days ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im loving the black pillows!  :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Jul 27 2006, 03:47 PM~5852980-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking realy good. Doe did you get a preformed carpet or you just laied down new carpet and glued it to the floor.      I realy like the button look on the seats. Realy nice. top shelf parts you putting into the caddie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The carpet is my little secret. But yes i got it preformed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2006, 04:48 PM~5853398
> *:0  looks good! were you at pull a part today?    ~JO$H~
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes. I had to get a new hood release cable and a vanity mirror i was missing.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-enough_talkin_@Jul 27 2006, 05:12 PM~5853540
> *what are the trim pieces called on the doors (outside) that run along the window...its rough vinyl pulled over aluminum..mine are peeling up and i think i found them but i want to make sure before i replace them
> *


The correct name is BELT MOULDING


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 27 2006, 11:06 PM~5856194
> *The correct name is BELT MOULDING
> *


thanks bro....thats what they are listed as


----------



## WhiteChocolate

So Doe how does it feel to be an expert on ordering parts for a Cadillac Fleetwood? If you could when you have time all of us Fleetwood owners would really appreciate it if you could list all the number where you got all the parts for the Fleetwood. I Know it's allot of different places and it seams like the list will take forever to make but all the hard work you did to find the parts wouldn't be in vane. It would help allot of Fleetwood owner out allot. You of all people know how hard it is to find parts. Thanks Doe.


----------



## Paul K

just went through the whole 128 pages, real professional build man props to you guys


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin+Jul 28 2006, 02:29 AM~5856941-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks bro....thats what they are listed as
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: They are pretty easy to swap out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-WhiteChocolate_@Jul 28 2006, 07:52 AM~5857505
> *So Doe how does it feel to be an expert on ordering parts for a Cadillac Fleetwood? If you could when you have time all of us Fleetwood owners would really appreciate it if you could list all the number where you got all the parts for the Fleetwood. I Know it's allot of different places and it seams like the list will take forever to make but all the hard work you did to find the parts wouldn't be in vane. It would help allot of Fleetwood owner out allot. You of all people know how hard it is to find parts. Thanks Doe.
> *


Man i wish it were that easy. I have really just had to hunt down each part individually. If you need a particular part, i could probably point you in the right direction. I have had a bunch of fleetwoods so theres not much i havent done to one or taken apart.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jul 28 2006, 10:23 AM~5857972
> *just went through the whole 128 pages, real professional build man props to you guys
> *


Glad you took the time to look thru the whole thing. At least you get to see the slmost finished product after lookin thru all that. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

all i can say is damn doe,i just had to look back a ways and re look at the progress,this car is coming along hella badass....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 28 2006, 10:44 AM~5858085
> *all i can say is damn doe,i just had to look back a ways and re look at the progress,this car is coming along hella badass....
> *


thanks man, Glad everyone likes it. I guess all this hard work for the past year has finally started to pay off. 

The seats are in and wired up. I need to make some brackets for the back seat still it mounts a little differently, but no big deal.


















the bumpers need to be aligned and the front mouldings fastened down, but you get the idea...


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 28 2006, 10:17 AM~5859055
> *thanks man, Glad everyone likes it. I guess all this hard work for the past year has finally started to pay off.
> 
> The seats are in and wired up.  I need to make some brackets for the back seat still it mounts a little differently, but no big deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bumpers need to be aligned and the front mouldings fastened down, but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The ride is looking better and better Doe!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 28 2006, 01:19 PM~5859071
> *The ride is looking better and better Doe!
> *


thanks. Its wearin my ass out to get it to this point. But i can finally sit back and see the results. It just needs a bunch of loose ends wrapped up now and i will be set.


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 28 2006, 12:23 PM~5859084
> *thanks. Its wearin my ass out to get it to this point. But i can finally sit back and see the results. It just needs a bunch of loose ends wrapped up now and i will be set.
> *


drive to the car wash and hit them whitewalls :biggrin: 
Looking damn good homie! Can't wait to see it in action


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Jul 28 2006, 01:27 PM~5859111
> *drive to the car wash and hit them whitewalls :biggrin:
> Looking damn good homie! Can't wait to see it in action
> *


nope! not until i get the outside complete. I guess it will just serve as a reminder of what i still need to do.


----------



## Dolle

lookin good Doe serves as inspiration for me to get mine done :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

now that its almost finished you need to buy some stock in cooper tires... gonna be eating up rubber like its going outta style


----------



## I Drag A55

errr...
Those blue walls are killing me but i see what you are going for with it.


----------



## WhiteChocolate

So Doe you took the seats from an old Fleetwood/Deville or you got yours redone?


----------



## OGJordan

Looking fantastic Doe! :thumbsup:


----------



## bdbob45

damn nice ass cadi. :0


----------



## Sixty34me

looks good doe.


----------



## caranto

what it do?


----------



## Ulysses 2

Did the seats work with the factory harness?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 28 2006, 07:04 PM~5860852
> *what it do?
> *



We will find out Sunday. :0


----------



## PantyDropper

looking good :0


----------



## plague

I REALLY LIKE THIS CAR ITS DIFFRENT AND VERY CREATIVE, AND THATS WHAT WE NEED LIKE THE IDEA WITH THE SEATS.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by caranto_@Jul 28 2006, 07:04 PM~5860852
> *what it do?
> *


come by sunday about 11:00 and help us find out :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate+Jul 28 2006, 04:50 PM~5860176-->
> 
> 
> 
> So Doe you took the seats from an old Fleetwood/Deville or you got yours redone?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 92' fleetwood seats
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ulysses 2_@Jul 28 2006, 08:17 PM~5861182
> *Did the seats work with the factory harness?
> *


yes and no. They dont plug directly in, but the wires are the same. Except my old seats had the recline switch on the side. So i might need to add one to the side of these. The 96' harness has way more wires for the heated seats and who knows what else. But the wires i needed were the same colors, just spliced them to the new seats and everything worked nad lined up perfect. Much easier than i expected.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 29 2006, 12:27 AM~5862355
> *come by sunday about 11:00 and help us find out  :cheesy:
> *


about 11 :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jul 28 2006, 10:52 PM~5861848
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS CAR ITS DIFFRENT AND VERY CREATIVE, AND THATS WHAT WE NEED LIKE THE IDEA WITH THE SEATS.
> *


exactly. I just wanted to somethin you wouldnt see anywhere else, but keep it simple at the same time.


----------



## Still Hated

Tight work Doe....... alot of nice work in your car, soon to swang ????? :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Weto305_@Jul 29 2006, 09:09 AM~5863545
> *Tight work Doe.......  alot of nice work in your car, soon to swang ????? :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if all goes well, tommorow


----------



## HiLow

big ups man, this car is raw


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by HiLow_@Jul 29 2006, 12:47 PM~5864142
> *big ups man, this car is raw
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 29 2006, 01:28 PM~5864599
> *:thumbsup:
> *


So did it swing or what? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jul 29 2006, 03:49 PM~5864667
> *So did it swing or what? :biggrin:
> *


its not sunday yet


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 29 2006, 04:02 PM~5864704
> *its not sunday yet
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 29 2006, 02:02 PM~5864704
> *its not sunday yet
> *


Oh yeah. :biggrin: Looks real good anyways. :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

sick sick sick :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Dizzam!


----------



## timdog57

It's Sunday now. :biggrin:


----------



## wayne64ss

so did it swing????


----------



## Royalty

Yeah what he said. :biggrin: Good luck with it today guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ulysses 2

Thanks for the info


----------



## LowRollinJosh

we better see some pics of todays action :cheesy: ~JO$H~


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Its 11:00.....what it do? 

Damn Doe this car is looking so fuckin sick. Are you bringing it to the Lux Show next sat.?


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 09:12 AM~5868018
> *Its 11:00.....what it do?
> *


Yeah, what he said.... :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

damn..i been checkin this all morning..you kentucky boys must sleep late..


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

were the pics at. Don't worry about it i'm on my way to your house 



it house call time :0


----------



## Big Doe

you guys are funny. None of my pics turned out and the batteries were pretty much dead. I was charging them all day yesterday and then i found out at 10:00 last night the charger wasnt working :angry: 

So the springs are broke in and i have a bunch of shit to do on the car now.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2006, 11:12 AM~5868018
> *Its 11:00.....what it do?
> 
> Damn Doe this car is looking so fuckin sick. Are you bringing it to the Lux Show next sat.?
> *


i dont know, i doubt the car will be ready. But you never know.


----------



## Game-Over

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 10:42 AM~5868190
> *you guys are funny. None of my pics turned out and the batteries were pretty much dead. I was charging them all day yesterday and then i found out at 10:00 last night the charger wasnt working  :angry:
> 
> So the springs are broke in and i have a bunch of shit to do on the car now.
> *


damn thats to bad


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jul 30 2006, 12:17 PM~5868147
> *were the pics at.  Don't worry about it i'm on my way to your house
> it house call time :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: man i waited for 2 hours you never showed up. 

Too late i already unwired it to charge the batteries.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 10:29 AM~5868351
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  man i waited for 2 hours you never showed up.
> 
> Too late i already unwired it to charge the batteries.
> *


call me when you batteries a charged don't want you to say well my batteries were dead blah blah blah i would of been there this morning but i stayed out tell 6 am and then drove home from cincinnati :angry: i will come over if you need a good old fashion ass whipin :twak: :twak: j/k


let me no when


----------



## JRO

Should of got a hold of me. My digital cam does video.


----------



## bigbody94lac

car was lookin bad ass doe!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 09:42 AM~5868190
> *you guys are funny. None of my pics turned out and the batteries were pretty much dead. I was charging them all day yesterday and then i found out at 10:00 last night the charger wasnt working  :angry:
> 
> So the springs are broke in and i have a bunch of shit to do on the car now.
> *


i woke up early for nothing :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 12:42 PM~5868190
> *you guys are funny. None of my pics turned out and the batteries were pretty much dead. I was charging them all day yesterday and then i found out at 10:00 last night the charger wasnt working  :angry:
> 
> So the springs are broke in and i have a bunch of shit to do on the car now.
> *


yeah but it was still fun... :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider

Doe you Bastard, I was hoping to get on here and see some hopping pics why you gotta tease.


----------



## Big Doe

Brent has it on video, maybe he can post that up for you guys. I have a few small, but expensive, adjustments to make. Plus i still have some work to do on the body and interior. So the car is byfar not finished.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin+Jul 30 2006, 02:22 PM~5868531-->
> 
> 
> 
> call me when you batteries a charged don't want you to say well my batteries were dead blah blah blah i would of been there this morning but i stayed out tell 6 am and then drove home from cincinnati  :angry:  i will come over if you need a good old fashion ass whipin :twak:  :twak:    j/k
> let me no when
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You'll see it when i get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2006, 02:27 PM~5868547
> *Should of got a hold of me. My digital cam does video.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brent got i ton video with his digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2006, 02:55 PM~5868665
> *car was lookin bad ass doe!!!!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, its finally starting to look like a car
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PantyDropper_@Jul 30 2006, 04:48 PM~5869229
> *yeah but it was still fun... :biggrin:
> *


Yea, at least we got to get it in the air. And see the car do a little something.


----------



## Big Doe

some pics, just so everyone will be happy. It did more that this but this is all i have and i was hitting the switch not taking the pics so dont blame me.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

damn doe looks good man.


----------



## timdog57

Adjustable uppers and charged batts and you will be good.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 30 2006, 05:49 PM~5869476
> *damn doe looks good man.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## dreday

:thumbsup: You'll get it worked out mayne...


----------



## lowrider 4 life

looks crazy man :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

comig along nicely


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 03:39 PM~5869444
> *some pics, just so everyone will be happy.  It did more that this but this is all i have and i was hitting the switch not taking the pics so dont blame me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

bangin :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

looks cool glad to see it off the ground


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Jul 30 2006, 07:28 PM~5869848
> *looks cool glad to see it off the ground
> *


Me too. Except now i have to drop all the suspension this week to change some shit


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jul 30 2006, 06:34 PM~5869627
> *:cheesy:
> *


those pics are not that bad.... :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 30 2006, 07:49 PM~5869918
> *those pics are not that bad.... :0
> *


yea better than nothing. I wish i would have thought to get the videos from brent before he left and i could have got some good shots off that.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 07:52 PM~5869926
> *yea better than nothing. I wish i would have thought to get the videos from brent before he left and i could have got some good shots off that.
> *


yeah the next ones will be better.... :0


----------



## Guest

tight!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Hell yeah doe, congrats on a successful launch! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

Looks like Pinhead Red just took a shit....... :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL_PASO

NICE


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jul 30 2006, 09:44 PM~5870497
> *Looks like Pinhead Red just took a shit....... :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it you beat me to it, i was opening up photoshop right now.

But thats the same thing emily said when she saw the pic :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

(Timdog)........Gosh Buddy You Stank...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 08:01 PM~5870657
> *damn it you beat me to it, i was opening up photoshop right now.
> 
> But thats the same thing emily said when she saw the pic  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



It looks like a drug bust.........Alright put your hands on the hood this is kentuckys finest up in here so no back talking like rob from rnl......... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 08:09 PM~5870724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## dlinehustler

:cheesy:


----------



## WSL63

Hey Red Get Down From There...... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

looks good doe..nice to see some riders helping out each other..makes me jealous.


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 10:09 PM~5870724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doe that some funny shit... your right doe i am the mayor..... :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 30 2006, 11:22 PM~5871229
> *doe that some funny shit... your right doe i am the mayor..... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 11:27 PM~5871255
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looks like russ is ready to take it up the ass :0


----------



## Big Doe

On a serious note. I finally got the batteries charging properly. I couldnt get them to charge in parallel, so I am doing one bank at a time. Im going to finish charging everything tommorow hopefully and get it wired back up. Then start dropping the suspension on tuesday.


----------



## bigbody94lac

so when we gonna see it hittin back bumper? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Jul 31 2006, 12:08 AM~5871481
> *so when we gonna see it hittin back bumper?  :biggrin:
> *


who knows. I have a lot of shit i need to get for the car and not a lot of money. So i am going to try and make-do with what i can for now and see what happens. Im really just trying to get the bugs worked out the rest of the year. It will definately be smashing the bumper come febuary.


----------



## JRO

So I take it you wont have it at the UCE show?


----------



## I Drag A55

looks bad ass... glad to see it in the air.




btw.... your rear tire pressure looks a little low... haha.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

That picture is living proof that Lowriding and laxatives are a big no no.......


----------



## Big Shizzle

good to see lowriders helping lowriders


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Looking very good Doe...man i hoping to see that thing hit back bumper when i opened this thread up


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jul 31 2006, 02:25 AM~5872388
> *looks bad ass... glad to see it in the air.
> btw.... your rear tire pressure looks a little low... haha.
> *


no shit, i pumped them up to like 75 lbs. right before we started


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 31 2006, 12:49 AM~5871755
> *So I take it you wont have it at the UCE show?
> *


I'm trying to make it.


----------



## bigbody94lac

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 30 2006, 09:11 PM~5871510
> *who knows. I have a lot of shit i need to get for the car and not a lot of money. So i am going to try and make-do with what i can for now and see what happens. Im really just trying to get the bugs worked out the rest of the year. It will definately be smashing the bumper come febuary.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jul 31 2006, 10:12 AM~5873332
> *no shit, i pumped them up to like 75 lbs. right before we started
> *



DAMN... looks like 35psi ..lol


----------



## big pimpin

Did the coils break in already or does it need more hand hopping?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 02:56 PM~5875008
> *Did the coils break in already or does it need more hand hopping?
> *



They are broke in for sure now. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Mine aren't.  lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 31 2006, 05:42 PM~5876198
> *Mine aren't.    lol
> *


they are broke in for sure. I need to try to get a pic of it layin low


----------



## ~~RED~~

sure is alot of jokes about my ass on this site! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Aug 1 2006, 12:18 AM~5878918
> *sure is alot of jokes about my ass on this site! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


ahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## turbospirites

that is some nice work :thumbsup: I was reading it since page one it started on June 1 2005 till know :0 keep up the good work


----------



## bigbody94lac

hey doe, isnt that your old caddy on the "featured rides" for this month? :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by bigbody94lac_@Aug 1 2006, 09:04 AM~5880413
> *hey doe, isnt that your old caddy on the "featured rides" for this month?  :0
> *


Sure Is! I never noticed until you said something.


----------



## bigbody94lac

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

damn it has come a long way :0


----------



## Dolle

looks good Doe glad to see someones car about done


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 2 2006, 12:38 AM~5885909
> *looks good Doe glad to see someones car about done
> *


Mines not going to be REALLY READY until next year anyways so dont feal bad.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

came a long way homie


----------



## timdog57

Can't wait to see that new rear lock up. :0


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Can't wait to see that new rear lock up. *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Bad ass ride homie can't wait to see it.


----------



## ville83regal

:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 2 2006, 05:02 PM~5890259
> *Can't wait to see that new rear lock up.  :0
> *


Rear is done. 14" fully locked up now, much nicer. Going to get the 16" in after the uce show and hopefully a new driveshaft soon after that.

I have the front suspension completely apart. I just need to find some kind of bit for my die grinder to ream out the inside of those "donuts" so they will work. I ordered a new batt. charger today so with a little luck it should be doing something next week.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by usolac+Aug 2 2006, 02:57 PM~5889242-->
> 
> 
> 
> came a long way homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So has yours :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Aug 2 2006, 09:06 PM~5891586
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Bad ass ride homie can't wait to see it.
> *


thanks, hopefully i can get the bugs worked out in time to hit a few shows this year.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

they crushed the blue fleet today that we stripped! i went up there and noticed it was gone, dude said they crushed it! 
RIP
It will be missed :tears: :tears: 

:biggrin: actually it was almost killed when we left it :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 3 2006, 12:21 AM~5892921
> *they crushed the blue fleet today that we stripped!  i went up there and noticed it was gone, dude said they crushed it! It will be missed :tears:  :tears:  :tears: :biggrin:
> *


daaaamn. They should have let me have what was left of it before they did that. 
 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 2 2006, 11:26 PM~5892961
> *daaaamn. They should have let me have what was left of it before they did that.
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it still had some life left! Not much but a little :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 3 2006, 12:01 AM~5892791
> *Rear is done. 14" fully locked up now, much nicer. Going to get the 16" in after the uce show and hopefully a new driveshaft soon after that.
> 
> I have the front suspension completely apart. I just need to find some kind of bit for my die grinder to ream out the inside of those "donuts" so they will work. I ordered a new batt. charger today so with a little luck it should be doing something next week.
> *



How did the pinion angle look?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 3 2006, 01:54 AM~5893526
> *How did the pinion angle look?
> *


the same as before


----------



## hydraulicmike

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 2 2006, 12:24 AM~5885786
> *damn it has come a long way  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass as ususal doe!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

I got one side d back together. I need to get ahold of Caranto to try and get another pair of donuts and it will be done. I got stronger bolts for the chains, since the grade 8 snapped. I'm going to get some stronger chain tommorow too.


----------



## big pimpin

What did you have in there? 7/16" bolt or something??? :nono:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2006, 02:24 PM~5896048
> *What did you have in there?  7/16" bolt or something???  :nono:
> *



No it snapped a 1/2" grade 8 bolt in half. :0


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 3 2006, 11:59 AM~5896612
> *No it snapped a 1/2" grade 8 bolt in half.  :0
> *


at the thread?


----------



## impala_631

this topic is about to change to
"Someones Fleetwood *out of* my garage!" :0 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by impala_631+Aug 3 2006, 03:04 PM~5896638-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 3 2006, 02:59 PM~5896612
> *
> No it snapped a 1/2" grade 8 bolt in half.  :0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> at the thread?
> [/b]
Click to expand...


:0 Wow!!!



??? At the thread or right in half???


----------



## timdog57

> at the thread?


 :0 Wow!!!
??? At the thread or right in half???
[/quote]


Right in half.


----------



## big pimpin

WOW!


----------



## timdog57

I can't believe the pinion angle is still fucked up.


----------



## big pimpin

What did you guys dooooooo?????!?!? No test lifts with just the frame and suspension?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 3 2006, 05:18 PM~5897164
> *What did you guys dooooooo?????!?!?  No test lifts with just the frame and suspension?
> *



Yes but not with cylinders. It binds up at a certain point, but the cylinders loock it out. The pinion was pointing down when locked up so I extended the uppers like 2" and it is still fucked up apparently. :angry:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 3 2006, 05:23 PM~5897734
> *Yes but not with cylinders.  It binds up at a certain point, but the cylinders loock it out.  The pinion was pointing down when locked up so I extended the uppers like 2" and it is still fucked up apparently.  :angry:
> *


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Aug 3 2006, 11:35 AM~5895064
> *badass as ususal doe!!    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


looking good doe


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 3 2006, 05:23 PM~5897734
> *Yes but not with cylinders.  It binds up at a certain point, but the cylinders loock it out.  The pinion was pointing down when locked up so I extended the uppers like 2" and it is still fucked up apparently.  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 3 2006, 02:21 PM~5896025
> *I got one side d back together. I need to get ahold of Caranto to try and get another pair of donuts and it will be done. I got stronger bolts for the chains, since the grade 8 snapped. I'm going to get some stronger chain tommorow too.
> *


u READY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 4 2006, 07:36 PM~5904708
> *u READY :biggrin:
> *


for what? Apparently not, lol

Im getting the parts in the morning. So time permiting it will be back together tommorow. I got the door leafed today also so i just need to outline it and the body will be in good shape.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2006, 11:57 PM~5905730
> *for what? Apparently not, lol
> 
> Im getting the parts in the morning. So time permiting it will be back together tommorow. I got the door leafed today also so i just need to outline it and the body will be in good shape.
> *



Good job Doe.

:thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 4 2006, 11:57 PM~5905730
> *for what? Apparently not, lol
> 
> Im getting the parts in the morning. So time permiting it will be back together tommorow. I got the door leafed today also so i just need to outline it and the body will be in good shape.
> *



THEN.....
are you going to scrub the blue of your tires????..........lol









It's killing me


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 5 2006, 09:47 AM~5907278
> *THEN.....
> are you going to scrub the blue of your tires????..........lol
> It's killing me
> *



I don't blame him since he has already taken the front end back apart. I am sure once the car is hopping good the tires will be gleaming. :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan

Why clean the tires until the car is FINISHED? The blue is there to protect the tires, why risk a scuff before it's broke out in public the first time?


----------



## Big Doe

Yea if i did clean them then they would be bitching because they were dirty from taking the front end apart. I HAVE NOT WASHED THE CAR YET. So it needs a lot more than the tires scrubbed.


----------



## I Drag A55

lol...
I understand. Just giving ya a hard time. Thats pretty much the only thing that I can nitpick about...haha. You did a great job on the car and I hope this time everything works flawlessly when you put it back together.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 3 2006, 11:21 AM~5896025
> *I got one side d back together. I need to get ahold of Caranto to try and get another pair of donuts and it will be done. I got stronger bolts for the chains, since the grade 8 snapped. I'm going to get some stronger chain tommorow too.
> *


Doe, you will prolly have to go to a bigger dia. bolt if you are snapping 1/2" grade 8's.... I dont know how your holes are for the bolts, but if you can get to the holes easy take them up to a 11/16 dia hole and use a 5/8"dia A490N structural bolt. The yeild strength is the same as a grade 8 but the tensile strength is 10 - 20,000 psi more then a grade 8.. Just a lil info hope it helps...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 5 2006, 11:25 AM~5907484
> *Doe, you will prolly have to go to a bigger dia. bolt if you are snapping 1/2" grade 8's.... I dont know how your holes are for the bolts, but if you can get to the holes easy take them up to a 11/16 dia hole and use a 5/8"dia A490N structural bolt. The yeild strength is the same as a grade 8 but the tensile strength is 10 - 20,000 psi more then a grade 8.. Just a lil info hope it helps...
> *


I know that would be best, but its damn near impossible to drill the holes onces the mounts are in because of the curves of the frame and a arms.

I got some type of black bolts with a allen head. I am pretty sure they are stronger than grade 8.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Aug 5 2006, 11:12 AM~5907454
> *lol...
> I understand. Just giving ya a hard time. Thats pretty much the only thing that I can nitpick about...haha. You did a great job on the car and I hope this time everything works flawlessly when you put it back together.
> *


Well as long as you guys cant find anything else to nipick, i can deal with it :biggrin: 

We will see how things go, im pretty much just waiting on a new batt. charger to come in right now. Im going out now to try to get the front end together before i go to work.


----------



## Big Doe

Its back together :0 Ass all the way up, front all the way down

I got a little more play front and back now


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2006, 11:58 AM~5907793
> *Its back together  :0  Ass all the way up, front all the way down
> 
> I got a little more play front and back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you drive that caddy with the ass fully locked?
what mods did you do to the rear


----------



## Mr Impala

if you get time you should redo the seats in new material they are too shiny the door panels look like a real soft black and the 90 seats look old and shiny from wear and tear. I love the car though that 2 tome is tight as hell and it swings we need more cars like this in Cali


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 5 2006, 03:32 PM~5908339
> *if you get time you should redo the seats in new material they are too shiny the door panels look like a real soft black and the 90 seats look old and shiny from wear and tear. I love the car though that 2 tome is tight as hell and it swings we need more cars like this in Cali
> *


Well i coated the seats in a good coat of leather conditioner before i put them in, thats why they have such a shine. And i dyed the door panels and put a Matte clear coat on them so they wouldnt scratch or look like they are soaked in armor-all. But i will see how it all looks when i get it cleaned up and finished before i go re-doing anything.

Glad you like it though, not the same bigbody you see at every show.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by hosscutlass_@Aug 5 2006, 03:13 PM~5908292
> *can you drive that caddy with the ass fully locked?
> what mods did you do to the rear
> *


No, and no its not done. Before everyone starts picking on that. I am going to re-do probably the whole rear set-up before next year. Theres only a few shows the rest of the year so its just kind of make-shift for now, but it works. I wont be driving this car this year anyways except on and off the trailer.


----------



## TRUDAWG

okay it's done, now how bout them white walls :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 5 2006, 04:59 PM~5908579
> *okay it's done, now how bout them white walls :biggrin:
> *


haha, its not done! Besides i just got it together in time to post the pic and go to work.

Im still waiting on the moulding for the front door on the other side, and i need to outline the leaf on the rear door. Maybe i will go ahead and wash it tommorow and clean the whitewalls :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2006, 04:59 PM~5908578
> *No, and no its not done. Before everyone starts picking on that. I am going to re-do probably the whole rear set-up before next year. Theres only a few shows the rest of the year so its just kind of make-shift for now, but it works. I wont be driving this car this year anyways except on and off the trailer.
> *



Yeah we need to put it on the lift and play with it to find out what needs to be done. I just don't understand how the pinion angle could point down and extendn the upper and nothing changed.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 5 2006, 06:51 PM~5908848
> *Yeah we need to put it on the lift and play with it to find out what needs to be done.  I just don't understand how the pinion angle could point down and extendn the upper and nothing changed.
> *


Yea, we can fool with it in a month or so when i have money for some parts. Then i can get the driveshaft made once its all set.


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy

looks great Doe! came out verry nice!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Kick Ass!


----------



## Still Hated

Yes sir... one nice ass fleet, not your ordinary everyday big body... good work Doe !!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

We washed it for the first time today. Fianlly got WHITE walls. :0 
Hopefully the rest of the car comes together this week and i can show it next weekend. But im just waiting on parts.


----------



## Dolle

damn that looks good hope to see it next weekend


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 6 2006, 05:10 PM~5913083
> *damn that looks good hope to see it next weekend
> *


man, i hope so too :dunno:


----------



## GhetoVille

Looks good Doe. Nice work.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by GhetoVille_@Aug 6 2006, 05:23 PM~5913140
> *Looks good Doe. Nice work.
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr Impala

175/70's?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2006, 07:57 PM~5913726
> *175/70's?
> *


175/75's


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2006, 07:57 PM~5913726
> *175/70's?
> *


They must not look to big to you either


----------



## ROLLOUT12183

nice color combo clean ride


----------



## Mr Impala

no they do look huge i thought they were 75's


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2006, 08:22 PM~5913824
> *no they do look huge i thought they were 75's
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: The whitewall is about 1/2" off the ground in the front and i dont really want 2 fat whites up front so i dont mind.


----------



## Mr Impala

they r cool for hopping more bounce to the ounce thats for sure. i havent forgot about that H&E hood ornament i actually gave it to my homie to have it casted when i get em ill give u a heads up cuz im only making a few


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Aug 6 2006, 08:30 PM~5913849
> *they r cool for hopping more bounce to the ounce thats for sure. i havent forgot about that H&E hood ornament i actually gave it to my homie to have it casted when i get em ill give u a heads up cuz im only making a few
> *


Yea i know, i always ran the 70's on everything else. But i think these will be better on this. And when you are looking at the car on the ground they dont look big because of the split belly.

Definately keep me in mind on the hood ornamnet! I've already got my eyes set on that project.


----------



## bigcadillacvato

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2006, 09:58 AM~5907793
> *Its back together  :0  Ass all the way up, front all the way down
> 
> I got a little more play front and back now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what size cylinders you got on the back?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by bigcadillacvato_@Aug 6 2006, 08:47 PM~5913947
> *what  size cylinders you got on the back?
> *


14's for now


----------



## Silver

nicccccccceeeeee!

what show is next weekend?


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 6 2006, 10:23 PM~5914722
> *nicccccccceeeeee!
> 
> what show is next weekend?
> *



UCE is having a show here in Louisville


----------



## Silver

really? when sat. or sunday?


----------



## bigcadillacvato

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 6 2006, 06:57 PM~5914273
> *14's for now
> *


cool that looks good


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 6 2006, 10:38 PM~5914831
> *really? when sat. or sunday?
> *


sat check out the link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=31185&st=13540


----------



## dreday

Looks great Doe. :thumbsup:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 5 2006, 06:35 PM~5908959
> *Yea, we can fool with it in a month or so when i have money for some parts. Then i can get the driveshaft made once its all set.
> *


Why do you need a new driveshaft? You only have 14inch in the back? Wouldn't you have to extend it if you wanted to go with 16" or longer? Great work Doe. Glade to see your project is comming together so clean. Wish I had the Big Dough to throw into my fleetwood.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2006, 04:28 PM~5918798
> *Why do you need a new driveshaft? You only have 14inch in the back? Wouldn't you have to extend it if you wanted to go with 16" or longer? Great work Doe. Glade to see your project is comming together so clean. Wish I had the Big Dough to throw into my fleetwood.
> *


I need one with a slip yoke so it will be the right length with the ass all the way up or all the way down.


----------



## vengence

lookin kickass doe.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Aug 8 2006, 12:16 AM~5921827
> *lookin kickass doe.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

uffin:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Damn that looks fuckin awesome Doe


----------



## TRUDAWG

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Aug 8 2006, 10:33 AM~5923868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


i figured you would be happy  :biggrin:


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 7 2006, 03:28 PM~5918798
> *Why do you need a new driveshaft? You only have 14inch in the back? Wouldn't you have to extend it if you wanted to go with 16" or longer? Great work Doe. Glade to see your project is comming together so clean. Wish I had the Big Dough to throw into my fleetwood.
> *


your driveshaft pushes into the transmission as it lifts up...extending would only make it worse...shortening the shaft 1'' or putting a slip yoke in eliminates this problem


----------



## FUCQH8RS

damn dats one nice azz fleetwood keep it up and if u could post ur pics of it hoppin when u get it off da ground. dat schit is hott!! one nice azz bigbody. Definitely one bigbody to step up to in the game.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 8 2006, 01:06 PM~5924614
> *your driveshaft pushes into the transmission as it lifts up...extending would only make it worse...shortening the shaft 1'' or putting a slip yoke in eliminates this problem
> *


I already shortened it an inch, didn't really help.


----------



## wired61

problem with mine is,,,,,i shortened the driveshaft 1'',,,,and extended the adjustable upper trailing arms bout 2'' or so,,,and,,,when i lift it,it pushed driveshaft into tranny,,,not too bad,,,,,but,,,sucks cuz,,when i lower it,,,the more it goes down,,the more it pulls out the tranny,,,and then starts leaking tranny fluid a lil bit as im driving,,,,starts smoking cuz it gets on exhaust...kinda sucks,,,,need a slip-yoke aswell...i have 16's in the back


----------



## wired61

by the way,,,,,love the Fleez Doe!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence

keep up the good work doe...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Aug 8 2006, 09:59 PM~5928243
> *problem with mine is,,,,,i shortened the driveshaft 1'',,,,and extended the adjustable upper trailing arms bout 2'' or so,,,and,,,when i lift it,it pushed driveshaft into tranny,,,not too bad,,,,,but,,,sucks cuz,,when i lower it,,,the more it goes down,,the more it pulls out the tranny,,,and then starts leaking tranny fluid a lil bit as im driving,,,,starts smoking cuz it gets on exhaust...kinda sucks,,,,need a slip-yoke aswell...i have 16's in the back
> *


Yea i need a slip! and i am going to have 16's, I just really need to get all the rest of my driveline issues worked out when i install them so i dont create more problems.

and BTW thanks again for saving my ass!! :biggrin:


----------



## dreday

I got a magical word for ya'll- "_Telescopic Driveshaft_".


----------



## daddyfatsacs

TAKE THE DRIVE SHAFT HAVE A SHOP PUT A SLIP IN THE DRIVESHAFT NEAR THE TRANNS LEAVE THE YOKE OFF DRILL THE TAILSHAFT OF THE TRANNS AND TAP THE TAILSHAFT BOLT THE YOKE TO THE TAILSHAFT AND PUT THE DRIVESHAFT TOGETHER IN THE CAR IT SOUNDS LIKE IT WOULD BE A PAIN THE THE ASS BUT IT TOOK ME ABOUT 45MIN AND$180 I HAVENT HAD ANY PROBLEMS


----------



## Big Doe

Im going to have Big Rich make me a new driveshaft as soon as we get the suspension right.


----------



## Big Doe

A little video of it hopping, quality sucks, but you get the idea. I broke the key before it got up too high. Well at least i hope it was just the key!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHs0Vss1nfY


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 9 2006, 10:34 AM~5932262
> *A little video of it hopping, quality sucks, but you get the idea. I broke the key before it got up too high. Well at least i hope it was just the key!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHs0Vss1nfY
> *


It doesn't work.


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 9 2006, 09:40 AM~5932295
> *It doesn't work.
> *


Nope. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

*"you have recently uploaded this video, you may need to wait a few minutes for the video to process"*

Give it a minute, i just uploaded it.


----------



## big pimpin

Broke a key! Haven't heard of that happening in YEARS! lol {patiently waiting on the video}


----------



## big pimpin

Video works....very nice! I want to hear it hop too.


----------



## Dolle

it works now looks good Doe :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## dreday

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Aug 9 2006, 10:07 AM~5932494
> *it works now looks good Doe :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 9 2006, 12:05 PM~5932474
> *Broke a key!  Haven't heard of that happening in YEARS!  lol   {patiently waiting on the video}
> *


Well i HOPE its a key. The motors are hot so im going to wait until later to pull it apart. Its either a key or a gear.


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

man great job Doe and Timmay....car looks great and seems to be working great too.


----------



## JRO

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by usolac+Aug 9 2006, 12:49 PM~5932678-->
> 
> 
> 
> man great job Doe and Timmay....car looks great and seems to be working great too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, we still have some bugs to work out but its on the right track
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JRO_@Aug 9 2006, 12:56 PM~5932713
> *Looks good.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Tight ass video Doe! Man I gotta give it up to ya, the car has a really good even hop too!


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 9 2006, 07:34 AM~5932262
> *A little video of it hopping, quality sucks, but you get the idea. I broke the key before it got up too high. Well at least i hope it was just the key!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHs0Vss1nfY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over

love it doe


----------



## Big Doe

Damn it ended up being the pump head :angry: 

I put the last one i had in and it still isn't right. I will have to take it back apart agian tommorow and see whats up. Hopefully one of the seals is just pinched or something.


----------



## 509Rider

Fuck ya


----------



## PantyDropper

u wanting me to do that still...


----------



## JRO




----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 9 2006, 10:59 PM~5937365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 9 2006, 09:11 PM~5936373
> *u wanting me to do that still...
> *


 I dont think i am going to have time. I am probably going to be working on the hydraulics the rest of the week and just rush on the interior come saturday.


----------



## Black 78 MC

this is one of the build ups i have been following :cheesy: and turned out fucking sweet :cheesy: great work :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Aug 9 2006, 11:58 PM~5937934
> *this is one of the build ups i have been following :cheesy: and turned out fucking sweet  :cheesy: great work :thumbsup:
> *


glad you like the finished product


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

bueatiful ride  Gotta love the chrome underneath :0


----------



## Big Doe

FINALLY got all of my mouldings in and put on. I have a ton of work to do on the hydraulics tommorow, but with a little luck it will all be back together for the show sat.


----------



## Still Hated

Now thats what im talking about,,,, it can ride with the best of them and swang at the same time !!!!!!! Great job Doe.......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 9 2006, 11:18 PM~5937548
> *I dont think i am going to have time. I am probably going to be working on the hydraulics the rest of the week and just rush on the interior come saturday.
> *


hey dont worry about it..ill get it sometime next week for ya....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Aug 11 2006, 11:44 PM~5951203
> *hey dont worry about it..ill get it sometime next week for ya....
> *


i got it looking decent today. At least a lot better than what you saw.


----------



## 214RIDERZ

TTT FOR ONE BAD ASS FLEETWOOD HOMIE DONE RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 12 2006, 12:01 AM~5951299
> *i got it looking decent today. At least a lot better than what you saw.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

Some pics..............


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 13 2006, 01:41 PM~5958609
> *Some pics..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Doe your car was eyecandy saturday......pics dont do it no justice! Real clean!


----------



## OoDIZZoO

The fleet looks real nice :thumbsup: i like the stock grill on it looks better since alot of people putting the e & g's on...


----------



## lone star

real nice job


----------



## Silver

one CLEAN LAC!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Aug 13 2006, 08:28 PM~5960236
> *one CLEAN LAC!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


its OK


----------



## Sixty34me

well since everyone is telling you how great your car is Imma tell you it's horrible and everyone hates it........



















j/k man it looks good . :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 14 2006, 04:44 PM~5966150
> *well since everyone is telling you how great your car is Imma tell you it's horrible and everyone hates it........
> j/k man it looks good . :thumbsup:
> *


sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Now get to work on the Impala


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

> *Now get to work on the Impala
> *


**cough**

Right back at ya

**cough, cough**

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 15 2006, 10:40 AM~5971047
> *Now get to work on the Impala
> *


I would but i picked up another caddy. It will be the last one though


----------



## FUCQH8RS

Jus wanted to holla at ya Doe Reppin the Big "U" from Unique C.C. in Miami fl .Im a Cadi lover to death feel me and much love and respect to ur bigbody been watchin the build schit came sweet as f--k!  I like em clean and luxury feel me street credible a str8 rider for the H8rs to H8 on so keep doin you fool and yea swand dat bytch erry tyme you can let em kno dis game is serious :biggrin: Like Jezzy say yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa "Les Get It".


----------



## turbospirites

what size is the rear cylinder's?


----------



## fabian

Doe.. car came out really nice !!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 15 2006, 12:00 PM~5971785
> ***cough**
> 
> Right back at ya
> 
> **cough, cough**
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Cough cough which one...... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 15 2006, 09:43 PM~5975702
> *Cough cough which one...... :biggrin:
> *


You might as well make 1 out of the 2 if you know what i mean


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by turbospirites_@Aug 15 2006, 04:27 PM~5973393
> *what size is the rear cylinder's?
> *


14's for now


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Looking good DOE !


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Aug 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5980459
> *Looking good DOE !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jucied62ss

do you got a pic of your trunk


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 15 2006, 12:02 PM~5971793
> *I would but i picked up another caddy. It will be the last one though
> *


Uggg. Need to stop messing with those cars. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:wave:


----------



## JRO

I think I seen something like that in the new Lowrider mag. :0


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 20 2006, 12:44 AM~6003313
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 19 2006, 11:01 PM~6003377
> *I think I seen something like that in the new Lowrider mag.  :0
> *


yea there was that red one on like 26s


----------



## Big Doe

Yea i figured they would feature me in lowrider with the new look :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Aug 19 2006, 02:25 PM~6000529
> *Uggg. Need to stop messing with those cars. :biggrin:
> *


As soon as i sell this Fleetwood i will start on the 59.


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 13 2006, 12:41 PM~5958609
> *Some pics..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


caddy come out nice as hell Doe i cant wait to see it :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Aug 20 2006, 08:37 PM~6006401
> *caddy come out nice as hell Doe i cant wait to see it :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, Hopefully i hang on to it long enough to show it off some.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 15 2006, 11:02 PM~5976636
> *You might as well make 1 out of the 2 if you know what i mean
> *


Nah there is enough parts to finish both. :biggrin:


----------



## furburger

damn, those white walls look alot better


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

thats a bad bitch Doe!


----------



## furburger

are you gonna switch up the grill on there?


----------



## OneStopCustoms

DAMN!!! the car came out nice, when did you finish it???


yeah yeah yeah, i've been out of layitlow for a few months now LOL :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Aug 26 2006, 09:04 PM~6049849
> *are you gonna switch up the grill on there?
> *


I think a E&g grill with black and red bars or just black bars would look sick as hell if the colors were staggered right, along with a booty kit covered with black vinyl and a matching rim in it! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Aug 26 2006, 10:03 PM~6049843-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a bad bitch Doe!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey thanks. It is pretty mean looking :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2006, 10:04 PM~6049849
> *are you gonna switch up the grill on there?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know haven't really given it much thought. I dont think i can put an E&G because of the striping on the hood. Plus it would probably do a lot of damage from hopping. I might get a billet grille and see how it looks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OneStopCustoms_@Aug 26 2006, 10:04 PM~6049851
> *DAMN!!! the car came out nice, when did you finish it???
> yeah yeah yeah, i've been out of layitlow for a few months now LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man, i got it together a couple weeks ago. I still have to change some parts out on the rear suspension before it will be done and really hopping.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Aug 26 2006, 10:26 PM~6049978
> *I think a E&g grill with black and red bars or just black bars would look sick as hell if the colors were staggered right, along with a booty kit covered with black vinyl and a matching rim in it! :biggrin:
> *


yes that shit would look nice but i dont think it will be practical for hopping.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2006, 09:58 PM~6050171
> *yes that shit would look nice but i dont think it will be practical for hopping.
> *


----------



## Sixty34me

hey doe what you use to clean the wood grain? I can't get mine clean enough :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 27 2006, 10:30 AM~6052083
> *hey doe what you use to clean the wood grain? I can't get mine clean enough :angry:
> *


Shit i candied mine so its just the same as paint now. But you might try some wax and grease remover if you have so gunk to get off. Just about anything you would use on paint would work. Just try not to get that cleaners on the uppholstery.


----------



## furburger

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 26 2006, 07:57 PM~6050164
> *I dont know haven't really given it much thought. I dont think i can put an E&G because of the striping on the hood. Plus it would probably do a lot of damage from hopping. I might get a billet grille and see how it looks
> *


black and chrome if possable


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 27 2006, 10:10 AM~6052518
> *Shit i candied mine so its just the same as paint now. But you might try some wax and grease remover if you have so gunk to get off. Just about anything you would use on paint would work. Just try not to get that cleaners on the uppholstery.
> *


hell i was thinking to use some rubbing compound cuz it has like a faded look and spots i can't get out with just cleaner, but thanks anyway


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Aug 27 2006, 04:11 PM~6053382
> *hell i was thinking to use some rubbing compound cuz it has like a faded look and spots i can't get out with just cleaner, but thanks anyway
> *


thats what i was thinking too, but you might want to clean it off before you shine it up.


----------



## westsidehydros

Hey Doe, I just found the perfect tow vehicle for your caddy on ebay. Check out auction # 300020890351.


or if someone sees this first, post the pics up !


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 28 2006, 07:09 PM~6061157
> *Hey Doe,  I just found the perfect tow vehicle for your caddy on ebay.  Check out auction # 300020890351.
> or if someone sees this first,  post the pics up !
> *


damn!


----------



## Big Doe

Damn that is nice. But i think this would be the "perfect" tow vehicle to me  









I wouldnt mind painting mine up like that if i could find the time


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 29 2006, 12:21 AM~6062997
> *Damn that is nice. But i think this would be the "perfect" tow vehicle to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind painting mine up like that if i could find the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



true true, that IS a bad ass truck, but it just tripped me out that while brousing through ebay, i would find/reckognize "your" paintjob on another vehicle, let alone a truck. I mean the silver stripe on the truck almost matches your leafing perfect !


----------



## enough_talkin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 28 2006, 11:21 PM~6062997
> *Damn that is nice. But i think this would be the "perfect" tow vehicle to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind painting mine up like that if i could find the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that dually is hot shit man...


----------



## furburger




----------



## enough_talkin

so how many inches has it done and how many do you think your going to get out of it?


----------



## EL_PASO

quick q hommie did ya chain the front up??


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by enough_talkin_@Aug 31 2006, 02:39 AM~6077426
> *so how many inches has it done and how many do you think your going to get out of it?
> *


Man im not sure. The only time i hopped it and it did decent was in that video. It was probably in the 40's there. But i have some work to do to the rear end before it will be working right. Hopefully it will be in the 50's then.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by EL_PASO_@Sep 3 2006, 02:09 PM~6096158
> *quick q hommie did ya chain the front up??
> *


For sure. Thats a must.


----------



## EL_PASO

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 3 2006, 11:28 AM~6096461
> *For sure. Thats a must.
> *


cool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## NaptownSwangin

I hate Cadillacs. :angry: 















J/P homie. That shit is twice as nice as mine, and you finished it in half the time. Plus you have a fleet of lolos. 

Good work! Props to Midwest. See you in 2007!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 7 2006, 07:24 AM~6121997
> *I hate Cadillacs. :angry:
> J/P homie.  That shit is twice as nice as mine, and you finished it in half the time.  Plus you have a fleet of lolos.
> 
> Good work! Props to Midwest.  See you in 2007!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

damn homie that car turned out sick as hell,


----------



## Big Doe

thanks man, i have a few things going on right now, plus working a lot of overtime. I will have the rear suspension changed up in the next few weeks though.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2006, 07:36 AM~6136437
> *thanks man, i have a few things going on right now, plus working a lot of overtime. I will have the rear suspension changed up in the next few weeks though.
> *


sweet,

all i can say is when you sellin it let me know,that car is sick as hell,


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 9 2006, 05:28 PM~6137923
> *sweet,
> 
> all i can say is when you sellin it let me know,that car is sick as hell,
> *


Everything is for sale for a price :biggrin: I already have my next 2 BIG projects sitting here waiting


----------



## vengence

damn,


best of luck sellin it,till my olds is done no mo projects for me....


----------



## demonic

holy crap...... its bed time for sure... 142 pages and a bad ass ride mayn. inspiration for sure. :worship:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 9 2006, 11:31 PM~6139686
> *Everything is for sale for a price  :biggrin:  I already have my next 2 BIG projects sitting here waiting
> *


i here ya on that....mines always for sale...


----------



## vengence

cheeks thats a price tag thats higher than does caddy homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 10 2006, 03:54 PM~6142515
> *cheeks thats a price tag thats higher than does caddy homie :biggrin:
> *


20K for either one take your pick :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 10 2006, 08:15 PM~6143980
> *20K for either one take your pick  :biggrin:
> *


we will take it.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 10 2006, 05:15 PM~6143980
> *20K for either one take your pick  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :banghead: :banghead: 
damn and im stuck buildin my olds till its done,

damn commitment.......... :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 11 2006, 02:08 PM~6148737
> *:tears:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> damn and im stuck buildin my olds till its done,
> 
> damn commitment.......... :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

The next fleetwood to be in Tim's garage


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 11 2006, 09:42 PM~6152020
> *:0
> *


its ready when u are. I even go the dash out.


----------



## turbospirites

Doe you rule!


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Tim needs a bigger shop with all of this work. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 11 2006, 08:31 PM~6151961
> *The next fleetwood to be in Tim's garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## juandik

YEAH BUT THE SNEEKY ONE IN THE CORNER OF THE SHOT WILL BE THE ONE TO LOOK OUT FOR .......NOT THE 4 DOOR HARD TOP :biggrin:


----------



## juandik

YEAH BUT THE SNEEKY ONE IN THE CORNER OF THE SHOT WILL BE THE ONE TO LOOK OUT FOR .......NOT THE 4 DOOR HARD TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 12 2006, 11:25 AM~6155147
> *YEAH BUT THE SNEEKY ONE IN THE CORNER OF THE SHOT WILL BE THE ONE TO LOOK OUT FOR .......NOT THE 4 DOOR HARD TOP :biggrin:
> *


I've got a FEW tricks up my sleeve, but those that don't know will have to wait til it comes out


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 12 2006, 12:42 PM~6155521
> *I've got a FEW tricks up my sleeve, but those that don't know will have to wait til it comes out
> *


yeah u guys will have to wait......  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

am i excluded on that?




i wanna know...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 14 2006, 01:53 PM~6172099
> *am i excluded on that?
> i wanna know...
> *


sorry you gotta be in the midwest :biggrin: 

Im not posting about it on the net til its bout done.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 14 2006, 11:04 PM~6177840
> *sorry you gotta be in the midwest  :biggrin:
> 
> Im not posting about it on the net til its bout done.
> *


    
damn and im over here on the nw coast.....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2006, 01:04 AM~6177840
> *
> Im not posting about it on the net til its bout done.
> *


Aahhhh..the old sneak attack method...my favorite! :biggrin:


----------



## Royalty

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 15 2006, 02:17 PM~6181349
> *Aahhhh..the old sneak attack method...my favorite!  :biggrin:
> *


Didn't I tell you what he's doing? Oh well it's better this way! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 15 2006, 01:04 AM~6177840
> *sorry you gotta be in the midwest  :biggrin:
> 
> Im not posting about it on the net til its bout done.
> *


 Gonna be tight as fuck!  Im glad you filled me in and YES my lips are sealed! I will never talk! :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Sep 15 2006, 04:58 PM~6182005
> * Gonna be tight as fuck!   Im glad you filled me in and YES my lips are sealed! I will never talk! :biggrin:
> *


u better not....lol


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Sep 15 2006, 04:06 PM~6181739
> *Didn't I tell you what he's doing?  Oh well it's better this way! :biggrin:
> *


haha, yea i was about say Dan should know by now :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

looks like Luxurious will be dropping by tomorrow to check out doe's rides :biggrin: nah for real, cant wait to stop by tomorrow and meet you and check shit out homie, i really want to see that lac and 59  ~JO$H~


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 16 2006, 08:19 PM~6187837
> *looks like Luxurious will be dropping by tomorrow to check out doe's rides  :biggrin:   nah for real, cant wait to stop by tomorrow and meet you and check shit out homie, i really want to see that lac and 59    ~JO$H~
> *


 No Does gonna put us to work! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

i already know i wouldnt mind goin to work on a ride....


even my own for that matter,


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Sep 15 2006, 06:58 PM~6183033
> *u better not....lol
> *


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

Come get half your next project it is all apart now. :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 21 2006, 09:27 PM~6220123
> *Come get half your next project it is all apart now.  :0
> *


I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

sounds good doe...


----------



## Big Doe

:biggrin: I got Cheeks guarding my shit


----------



## vengence

hey cheeks you woulda let me drive it around a lil bit wouldnt ya....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 23 2006, 04:46 PM~6231072
> *hey cheeks you woulda let me drive it around a lil bit wouldnt ya....
> *


shit i still havent drove it more than a few feet


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2006, 02:21 PM~6231217
> *shit i still havent drove it more than a few feet
> *


your car and you aint driven it really yet?

damn homie im sorry,at least you get to drive your car right now..


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2006, 02:42 PM~6231059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I got Cheeks guarding my shit
> *


that bitch looks ready to hop


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence+Sep 24 2006, 02:43 AM~6233460-->
> 
> 
> 
> your car and you aint driven it really yet?
> 
> damn homie im sorry,at least you get to drive your car right now..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea i have only driven it a few feet. It needs a few things and the season is about done around here so im not in a hurry to get it done.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS_@Sep 24 2006, 02:45 AM~6233466
> *that bitch looks ready to hop
> *


Its almost ready, but it sure does have a mean stance :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 24 2006, 01:24 PM~6235365
> *Yea i have only driven it a few feet. It needs a few things and the season is about done around here so im not in a hurry to get it done.
> Its almost ready, but it sure does have a mean stance  :biggrin:
> *



is the front dropped in that pic?

indeed its lookin mean,if it was black and blue i would be all out tryin to get that car....
sorry homie,me and the color red dont exactly mix since the whole "hey koolaid"thing...


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 23 2006, 03:42 PM~6231059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I got Cheeks guarding my shit
> *


I was gonna say it looks like Cheeks is wearing a Soviet Union soliders hat in that pic! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:biggrin: good meeting you bro


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 24 2006, 06:14 PM~6235696
> *is the front dropped in that pic?
> 
> indeed its lookin mean,if it was black and blue i would be all out tryin to get that car....
> sorry homie,me and the color red dont exactly mix since the whole "hey koolaid"thing...
> *


its mostly up, but not all the way.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Sep 24 2006, 08:51 PM~6236380
> *:biggrin:  good meeting you bro
> *


you too


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 24 2006, 06:27 PM~6236546
> *its mostly up, but not all the way.
> *


aight :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

DO I SEE AN AFFILIATION......LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 25 2006, 12:35 PM~6239916
> *DO I SEE AN AFFILIATION......LOL :thumbsup:
> *


 :scrutinize: wheres yours


----------



## juandik

awsome DOE grats on the club :thumbsup:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 25 2006, 11:22 AM~6240458
> *:scrutinize: wheres yours
> *


 :tongue: :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler

_*Car Club: INDIVIDUALS*_

Damn congrats homie, Pick a great group of guys to roll with  :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 25 2006, 02:19 PM~6241079
> *Car Club: INDIVIDUALS
> 
> Damn congrats homie,  Pick a great group of guys to roll with    :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## yetti

Congrats DOE. Great people to get in with. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 25 2006, 04:52 PM~6241360
> *Congrats DOE.  Great people to get in with. :biggrin:
> *



They are alright I guess. :biggrin:


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 25 2006, 03:09 PM~6241459
> *They are alright I guess.  :biggrin:
> *


Not as COUNTRY as y'all. :biggrin: How's the frame coming Timmy? Those are the worst frames to wrap. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Congrats homie! A respected and bad ass car club! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 25 2006, 04:12 PM~6241476
> *Not as COUNTRY as y'all. :biggrin:  How's the frame coming Timmy?  Those are the worst frames to wrap. :biggrin:
> *



Did you forget about Brent????? lol :biggrin: I'm going riding wheelies again tonight! :cheesy:


----------



## ~~RED~~

yea doe ! congrads! welcome to the family! :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 22 2006, 12:12 AM~6221950
> *I'm ready  :biggrin:
> *


i didnt know you were INDIVIDUALS  sweet


----------



## SixFourClownin

Damn, nice move homie!


----------



## Big Doe

thanks everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 25 2006, 05:12 PM~6241476
> *Not as COUNTRY as y'all. :biggrin:  How's the frame coming Timmy?  Those are the worst frames to wrap. :biggrin:
> *



I am finishing up a g-body frame and then the fun starts. :angry:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 26 2006, 11:57 AM~6246783
> *thanks everyone  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Sep 26 2006, 10:15 AM~6241970
> *yea doe ! congrads! welcome to the family!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Sep 30 2006, 06:52 PM~6277994
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty34me

good choice Doe


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Sep 30 2006, 08:10 PM~6278334
> *good choice Doe
> *


well i figured you would agree


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Sep 30 2006, 05:12 PM~6278343
> *well i figured you would agree
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Sep 25 2006, 01:19 PM~6241079
> *Car Club: INDIVIDUALS
> 
> Damn congrats homie,  Pick a great group of guys to roll with    :thumbsup:
> *



indeed :biggrin: congrats doe,you picked the main top club in my book

















that and rollerz only...


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## 61 Impala on 3

Congrats


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2006, 06:58 AM~6376662
> *Congrats
> *


Thanks, hows the 61 coming?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 16 2006, 06:01 AM~6376670
> *Thanks, hows the 61 coming?
> *


Ahh side projects have consumed a lot of my time. I just painted a Integra for some extra cash. :uh: I still haven't touched the new 61.  I'm still trying to sell the old one ,so I have just been trying to finish up the body work. Hopefully I will be able to start on the new one soon.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 16 2006, 11:55 AM~6377446
> *Ahh side projects have consumed a lot of my time. I just painted a Integra for some extra cash.  :uh: I still haven't touched the new 61.  I'm still trying to sell the old one ,so I have just been trying to finish up the body work. Hopefully I will be able to start on the new one soon.
> *



In time my friend.


----------



## Big Doe

yea thats the way it goes when you are talented i guess. I have just picked up my second coupe, plus i have some stuff to finish up on the fleetwood. So i guess i have 3 projects going on right now. Plus the poor impala waiting. Oh yea and all the side work for other people. :uh: It will all get done one day.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 16 2006, 07:18 PM~6381318
> *yea thats the way it goes when you are talented i guess. I have just picked up my second coupe, plus i have some stuff to finish up on the fleetwood. So i guess i have 3 projects going on right now. Plus the poor impala waiting. Oh yea and all the side work for other people.  :uh:  It will all get done one day.
> *


  It keeps going and going and going and going!! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Oct 16 2006, 09:09 PM~6381791
> * It keeps going and going and going and going!! :biggrin:
> *


I know that feeling.


----------



## vengence

WHATS GOOD BIG DOE!!

stoppin in to say whassup....


----------



## Big Doe

daaamn this topic was lost just like the car is :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

Is it on the bumper yet?


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

:nono: :nono: hno: :tongue:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 14 2006, 01:16 PM~6566719
> *Is it on the bumper yet?
> *


what he said........ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Nov 14 2006, 03:16 PM~6566719-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is it on the bumper yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, i have too many projects going on. It will be the next time it comes out though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 95 SS [email protected] 14 2006, 08:40 PM~6568983
> *:nono:  :nono:  hno:  :tongue:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quitter :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-vengence_@Nov 14 2006, 09:17 PM~6569228
> *what he said........ :biggrin:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2006, 12:08 AM~6571589
> *No, i have too many projects going on. It will be the next time it comes out though.
> Quitter  :0
> :dunno:
> *


i'm getting to old to argue with all these fools over these cars







hope to see it at casper my old car will be there


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Nov 15 2006, 09:28 PM~6577121
> *i'm getting to old to argue with all these fools over these cars
> hope to see it at casper my old car will be  there
> *


I know what you mean. Its not worth all the BS. Thats why im going to build something to just ride. Not hop, not show, just enjoy.

But anways i hope i can find the time and $$ to get it right by feb. It would ne nice to nose up.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2006, 12:08 AM~6571589
> *No, i have too many projects going on. It will be the next time it comes out though.
> Quitter  :0
> :dunno:
> *


i confuse you again doe?


when he asked if its on the bumper yet is why i said that......

hows it goin big homie.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 16 2006, 12:11 AM~6578207
> *i confuse you again doe?
> when he asked if its on the bumper yet is why i said that......
> 
> hows it goin big homie.... :biggrin:
> *


No i know what you mean. I just havent really given this car much thought lately. But i will get done. Things are good, just busy.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 16 2006, 01:07 AM~6578567
> *No i know what you mean. I just havent really given this car much thought lately. But i will get done. Things are good, just busy.
> *


REAL BUSY!  :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

same ol shit


----------



## Dolle

looks nice Doe :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

thanks for the new wallpaper on my work PC :biggrin: any word on that paint yet bro? :0 :cheesy: ~JO$H~


----------



## Big Doe

Its gonna be time to get down on the caddy again this week after santa comes :0


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 5 2006, 02:04 PM~6698331
> *same ol shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doe that bitch came out nice


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Dec 24 2006, 10:17 AM~6814277
> *doe that bitch came out nice
> *


thanks, but i got to get it working before i will be happy with it.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

whats the fat guy bringing you tonight?????


----------



## Game-Over




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@Dec 24 2006, 10:33 AM~6814315
> *whats the fat guy bringing you tonight?????
> *


Chrome adjustable upper trailing arms. They wont be here until tues. though. I missed ups on fri. And then im getting some $$ to get my telescopic driveshaft made. Im probably adding bigger cylinders too.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 24 2006, 12:11 PM~6814410
> *Chrome adjustable upper trailing arms. They wont be here until tues. though. I missed ups on fri. And then im getting some $$ to get my telescopic driveshaft made. Im probably adding bigger cylinders too.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 24 2006, 09:11 AM~6814410
> *Chrome adjustable upper trailing arms. They wont be here until tues. though. I missed ups on fri. And then im getting some $$ to get my telescopic driveshaft made. Im probably adding bigger cylinders too.
> *


HO HO HO!!!!... sounds like Santa is hookin you up Doe!... Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 24 2006, 11:21 AM~6814453
> *HO HO HO!!!!... sounds like Santa is hookin you up Doe!... Merry Christmas to you and yours.
> *


for sure. you have a good christmas too, hope you get some shit to get you big body done :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Chrome adjustable upper trailing arms. They wont be here until tues. though. I missed ups on fri. And then im getting some $$ to get my telescopic driveshaft made. Im probably adding bigger cylinders too. *


 :0 :0 :0 damn bro! happy holidays to you!!! ~JO$H~


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 5 2006, 12:04 PM~6698331
> *same ol shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that bitch is bad :0


----------



## Dolle

MERRY CHRISTMAS DOE :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Dec 24 2006, 11:18 PM~6818126
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS DOE :biggrin:
> *


You too Scott


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h+Dec 24 2006, 08:28 PM~6817383-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  damn bro! happy holidays to you!!! ~JO$H~
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same to you man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Skim_@Dec 24 2006, 11:15 PM~6818115
> *damn that bitch is bad :0
> *


thanks, so is yours.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Nov 15 2006, 11:07 PM~6578567
> *No i know what you mean. I just havent really given this car much thought lately. But i will get done. Things are good, just busy.
> *


i hear that,i might have picked up yet another project low that i originally was intendin for a daily....its a 92 cougar....


----------



## Joe6pt0

I haven't seen this thread in quite awhile. 

Car looks bad ass Doe, great job :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Joe6pt0_@Dec 26 2006, 08:16 PM~6831098
> *I haven't seen this thread in quite awhile.
> 
> Car looks bad ass Doe, great job :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Joe, i think it turned out pretty nice. I just have some tweaking left to do. 

I got my adjustable uppers in, but it looks like its going to be a little while on the new cylinders.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2006, 11:32 AM~6835011
> *Thanks Joe, i think it turned out pretty nice. I just have some tweaking left to do.
> 
> I got my adjustable uppers in, but it looks like its going to be a little while on the new cylinders.
> *



Tweaking is right. It will be on the bumper this year no doubt. :thumbsup: Lack of experience on my part.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 27 2006, 10:34 AM~6835015
> *Tweaking is right.  It will be on the bumper this year no doubt. :thumbsup:  Lack of experience on my part.
> *


it will get there, just takes time. I would like to have it ready for feb. but if not oh well, it will be ready when the weather is nice for sure.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Dec 27 2006, 09:34 AM~6835015
> *Tweaking is right.  It will be on the bumper this year no doubt. :thumbsup:  Lack of experience on my part.
> *



Don't lie...you knew he was going to be in a different club so you sabotaged him!!! :0 




















lol j/k. :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 27 2006, 12:36 PM~6835294
> *Don't lie...you knew he was going to be in a different club so you sabotaged him!!!  :0
> lol  j/k.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 27 2006, 11:14 AM~6835191
> *it will get there, just takes time. I would like to have it ready for feb. but if not oh well, it will be ready when the weather is nice for sure.
> *



Make sure its at Casper.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Dec 27 2006, 07:33 PM~6838582
> *Make sure its at Casper....  :biggrin:
> *


i hope, if i can get it right. Its kinda hard in the winter, plus i have way too many cars in the way.


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *Make sure its at Casper....  *


i would make sure to be there just to see this bitch on the bumper :cheesy: i've seen it in person but not in action...  ~JO$H~


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

WHAT IT DO FOOL? :0


----------



## jusblaze

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 6 2006, 06:04 AM~6698331
> *same ol shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love It


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Dec 28 2006, 04:00 AM~6841835
> *WHAT IT DO FOOL? :0
> *


It sits in the garage with a cover on it :0


----------



## jusblaze

but it looks good doin it


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

:thumbsup:


----------



## PantyDropper

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

i need to work on it this week. :uh:


----------



## Big Doe

I got the adjustable trailing arms on. Hope to have the cylinders swapped sometime this week. Then its back to do some tuning on the front suspension. :uh:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 7 2007, 02:02 PM~6925368
> *I got the adjustable trailing arms on. Hope to have the cylinders swapped sometime this week. Then its back to do some tuning on the front suspension.  :uh:
> *


hit me up if u need any help


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jan 7 2007, 01:11 PM~6925423
> *hit me up if u need any help
> *


will do. Its hard to find time for it working 7 days a week. Hopefully i can get a few good days in before the end of the month.


----------



## Big Doe

16" cylinders are in :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 10 2007, 03:09 PM~6952382
> *16" cylinders are in  :biggrin:
> *



Pics are Where? :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 10 2007, 04:55 PM~6953245
> *Pics are Where?  :biggrin:
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 10 2007, 03:55 PM~6953245
> *Pics are Where?  :biggrin:
> *


theres not much to show. I dont really want to lock it up with the current driveshaft. So i think i am going to get the front end set right, pull it out to the street, pull out the driveshaft, and then see what it do. Then order the damn driveshaft once i know everything is setup right.


----------



## PITBULL

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

I heard your coming down for the next meeting.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 12 2007, 12:16 PM~6969324
> *I heard your coming down for the next meeting.
> *


  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 12 2007, 01:16 PM~6969324
> *I heard your coming down for the next meeting.
> *



Wrong topic homie.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 12 2007, 12:16 PM~6969324
> *I heard your coming down for the next meeting.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 A merger? Westside Individuals?????


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 12 2007, 12:16 PM~6969324
> *I heard your coming down for the next meeting.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 A merger? Westside Individuals?????


----------



## PantyDropper

so what it do :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jan 13 2007, 04:36 AM~6973740
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 A merger?  Westside Individuals?????
> *


couldnt call it that , would have to be , UNTOUCHABLES :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 05:18 PM~6993939
> *couldnt call it that , would have to be , UNTOUCHABLES  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 06:18 PM~6993939
> *couldnt call it that , would have to be , UNTOUCHABLES  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin'

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 06:18 PM~6993939
> *couldnt call it that , would have to be , UNTOUCHABLES  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 06:18 PM~6993939
> *couldnt call it that , would have to be , UNTOUCHABLES  :biggrin:
> *


hold on can i join in cause i get along with all "Y'ALL " :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

:0


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 15 2007, 11:48 PM~6998313
> *hold on can i join in cause i get along with all "Y'ALL "  :biggrin:
> *


Its a secret club like the SKULLS........... :0 :biggrin:
You can join but you have to bring your granpa and little brother aaron 2..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 15 2007, 10:48 PM~6998313
> *hold on can i join in cause i get along with all "Y'ALL "  :biggrin:
> *



there is that famous ohia accent......LOL :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

well i figured if i talked that way you guys from the ville and from hamiltucky would understand me.huh brent, MRDUCKS lol . :biggrin: oh and i can bring my granpa and lil aaron


----------



## 187_Regal

mrnot......LMAO


----------



## Westside Mint 76

Our code word for meetings could be "the crow flies at midnight"

Ask MArk Rose about that...


----------



## 187_Regal

how bout the key word be i wipe my ass with a mustard rag.......LOL...J/K :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 15 2007, 03:18 PM~6993939
> *couldnt call it that , would have to be , UNTOUCHABLES  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: yeap!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 16 2007, 04:01 PM~7004627
> *well i figured if i talked that way you guys from the ville and from hamiltucky would understand me.huh brent, MRDUCKS lol . :biggrin:  oh and i can bring my granpa and lil aaron
> *


I think you might be bringing MY Granpa!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 17 2007, 07:05 PM~7014503
> *I think you might be bringing MY Granpa!
> *


man homie that is your dad lol how are you bro?


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 17 2007, 08:34 PM~7017238
> *man homie that is your dad lol how are you bro?
> *


LOL Im good man how you doing ? Hopefully Im going to see you guys at casper this year. I think Im going to take Granpa to Brents and my house you should ride with us!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Jan 18 2007, 08:47 PM~7024594
> *LOL Im good man how you doing ? Hopefully Im going to see you guys at casper this year. I think Im going to take Granpa to Brents and my house you should ride with us!
> *


for sure man yeah i was gonna ask him if he wanted to go down there this year. it is always cool chilling with you guys.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 18 2007, 09:48 PM~7025728
> *for sure man yeah i was gonna ask him if he wanted to go down there this year. it is always cool chilling with you guys.
> *


i got some seatbelts laying around here for you if you come down.


----------



## PITBULL

hows the lac coming ?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 21 2007, 09:57 AM~7044107
> *hows the lac coming ?
> *


OK. Still fucking with the rear trying to get it locked up all the way. I really need to try it out again soon.


----------



## vengence

after you're done you wanna build my hopper for me? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 21 2007, 03:26 PM~7045749
> *after you're done you wanna build my hopper for me? :biggrin:
> *


NO! I want to sell you this one so i can build my impala :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 21 2007, 01:39 PM~7045863
> *NO! I want to sell you this one so i can build my impala  :biggrin:
> *


well whats the price so i know how many places to rob so i can save up from now? :biggrin:


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Oct 23 2005, 08:11 AM~4054312
> *see  :0
> *


lookin like the dude from blood in blood out :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weldermyass

mr2ducks


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

ttt


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

it don't HOP :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 25 2007, 05:18 PM~7085311
> *it don't HOP :0
> *


it will be soon :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 25 2007, 08:18 PM~7085311
> *it don't HOP :0
> *


u guys never stop :dunno:


----------



## vengence

why would i want to stop homie?


doe knows i come up with the cash to get that it WILL be hoppin,right on into a paintbooth as soon as i get it home....


me n red just dont mix,,,esp after the crash...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 25 2007, 07:18 PM~7085311
> *it don't HOP :0
> *


Thats no big deal. I cant just stop working to fuck with my cars. I can get it to hop anytime. I didnt just slap it together real quick so i dont have to hurry up and sell it before it falls apart.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 02:10 AM~7090123
> *Thats no big deal. I cant just stop working to fuck with my cars. I can get it to hop anytime. I didnt just slap it together real quick so i dont have to hurry up and sell it before it falls apart.
> *


:angel: :nono:


----------



## vengence

thats why folks go for doe built caddies....


hes like topo,only you dont need pockets 3 miles deep to afford one of his creations...


i still wanna knock off a bank just to get that big body from him....


----------



## PITBULL

FOR SURE TO BE THE HOTTEST LAC IN THIS TOWN ! I GOT $$$ ON IT !

JUST GOT A LITTLE TEST AND TUNE AT CASPER ,,, ANY OTHER LACS WANNA PULL UP , WHEN ITS DONE ? :0


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 04:37 AM~7090905
> *FOR SURE TO BE THE HOTTEST LAC IN THIS TOWN ! I GOT $$$ ON IT !
> 
> JUST GOT A LITTLE TEST AND TUNE AT CASPER ,,, ANY OTHER LACS WANNA PULL UP , WHEN ITS DONE ? :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 03:10 AM~7090670
> *:angel: :nono:
> *


Im not the one who started talkin shit about someones car :uh:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 09:56 AM~7091609
> *Im not the one who started talkin shit about someones car  :uh:
> *


Did you see the angel, its because Im playing. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## weldermyass

wow you guys are :0 and ya'll mufuggahs though tJUANDIK was bad :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 10:21 AM~7091758
> *Did you see the angel, its because Im playing. :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: *


yea and i also saw the :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 12:02 PM~7092544
> *yea and i also saw the  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


lol, thats why I did the angel, :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 26 2007, 11:30 AM~7092259
> *wow you guys are  :0 and ya'll mufuggahs though tJUANDIK was bad  :biggrin:
> *


well somebody had to take over when you retired :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 26 2007, 12:03 PM~7092548
> *lol, thats why I did the angel, :biggrin:
> *


hey its cool i didnt take it the wrong way, i still meant what i said


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

HEY DOE, RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

It WILL be on the bumper. Some things don't always work out and need to be tweaked. I know plenty of people that have had thier hoppers TWEAKED after they came and didn't do much. Everybody needs to remember that. Doe I am ready to work on it when you are.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC+Jan 26 2007, 12:09 PM~7092594-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DOE, RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP! LOL! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha that was funny as hell! I bet your girl was happy :0 I just went back up there and bought those tan seats :cheesy: I never even looked at them yesterday but you convinced me i needed them.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-timdog57_@Jan 26 2007, 01:08 PM~7093138
> *It WILL be on the bumper.  Some things don't always work out and need to be tweaked.  I know plenty of people that have had thier hoppers TWEAKED after they came and didn't do much.  Everybody needs to remember that.  Doe I am ready to work on it when you are.
> *


sounds good. I will know something on the new part i need today. As soon as i find out we will figure out a time. And i got some more recruits today to work on it also


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 01:52 PM~7093626
> *hahaha that was funny as hell! I bet your girl was happy  :0  I just went back up there and bought those tan seats  :cheesy:  I never even looked at them yesterday but you convinced me i needed them.
> sounds good. I will know something on the new part i need today. As soon as i find out we will figure out a time. And i got some more recruits today to work on it also
> *


They was fucking clean werent they! :cheesy: Im not much on tan but those looked good! :biggrin: 


Yeah It was, I went and bought the same one today! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

hows the other caddy builds goin big homie....


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 12:10 AM~7090123
> *Thats no big deal. I cant just stop working to fuck with my cars. I can get it to hop anytime. I didnt just slap it together real quick so i dont have to hurry up and sell it before it falls apart.
> *


i find it funny i build all my shit to last don't you ever forget that 

i sold cause caddys just aint my thing it was fun for 3months and besides that 
i did pretty good on the sell$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 26 2007, 02:37 AM~7090905
> *FOR SURE TO BE THE HOTTEST LAC IN THIS TOWN ! I GOT $$$ ON IT !
> 
> JUST GOT A LITTLE TEST AND TUNE AT CASPER ,,, ANY OTHER LACS WANNA PULL UP , WHEN ITS DONE ? :0
> *


it might be the hottest lac in town NOW

but at casper i hope you boys bring money and plenty of it i gave away money last year lets see if you can get you some?





by the way my lac will be at casper lol 


make sure yours is to :twak:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 27 2007, 01:37 AM~7096291
> *it might be the hottest lac in town NOW
> 
> but at casper i hope you boys bring money and plenty of it i gave away money last year lets see if you can get you some?
> by the way my lac will be at casper  lol
> make sure yours is to :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

someone be sure to get footage....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2007, 09:32 PM~7097679
> *someone be sure to get footage....
> *


of what? it doesnt hop :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

MAN, YALL MOFO"S WAIT TILL MINES OUT!
NOSE UP!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 













NAW J/k:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IM WRAPPING THE FRAME AND PROBABLY WONT EVEN SWANG THE BITCH, LOL, I JUST WANTED IT THERE! uffin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 10:13 PM~7099316
> *of what? it doesnt hop  :uh:
> *


even of just the show...pics are footage too homie :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

vengence, 95 SS Swangin

:wave: uffin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 26 2007, 10:13 PM~7099316
> *of what? it doesnt hop  :uh:
> *


you had better get it over to brent NOW so it will 






your right it dont hop :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jan 26 2007, 10:30 PM~7099485
> *vengence, 95 SS Swangin
> 
> :wave:  uffin:
> *


whassup big homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 27 2007, 12:31 AM~7099494
> *you had better get it over to brent NOW so it will
> your right it dont hop  :biggrin:
> *


you know whats funny about that. The only reason you are saying it dont hop, is because i took it to YOUR show to try to support you all, even though i knew it wasn't finished. And when no one showed up to hop and everyone was whining i hopped it anyways for the fuck of it, even though i knew what it was going to do.

But hey good luck on your show this year :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

best of luck with this show season for you too doe...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 12:29 PM~7101282
> *best of luck with this show season for you too doe...
> *


thanks but i dont even like car shows and my cars not that nice anyways. Hopefully i can hit a few picnics


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2007, 10:40 AM~7101354
> *thanks but i dont even like car shows and my cars not that nice anyways. Hopefully i can hit a few picnics
> *


that big body is badass...


either way best of luck with it...


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 27 2007, 12:31 AM~7099494
> *you had better get it over to brent NOW so it will
> your right it dont hop  :biggrin:
> *


Kind of like how you had to take your caprice to Chris before it ever did anything?

And its not going to Brents. I dont take my cars to shops to have work done. But i am sure he will be there to help us out.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

like i said i will see you at casper


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 27 2007, 08:19 PM~7103923
> *like i said i will see you at casper
> *


ok, just bring you a cheerleader outfit :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7104130
> *ok, just bring you a cheerleader outfit  :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ~~RED~~

Im accually looking forward to the hop this year!  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 27 2007, 06:54 PM~7104130
> *ok, just bring you a cheerleader outfit  :cheesy:
> *


i have no reason to cheer for any one i have built more hoppers then you will ever
you just bring cash and plenty of it


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 28 2007, 11:40 AM~7107653
> *i have no reason to cheer for any one i have built more hoppers then you will ever
> you just bring cash and plenty of it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How about you worry about getting your own car done.

Whoever has Billy's old caddy can worry about what it is gonna do.

And I will worry about what my car does.

Unless you want me to hop against your sidekick I have no reason to bring any money for anything :twak: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## timdog57

:0


----------



## vengence

oooh 

damn and im on the west coast....


----------



## 187_Regal

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 187_Regal, 95 SS Swangin

HI JOHN!!!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 28 2007, 10:04 AM~7107763
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> How about you worry about getting your own car done.
> 
> Whoever has Billy's old caddy can worry about what it is gonna do.
> 
> And I will worry about what my car does.
> 
> Unless you want me to hop against your sidekick I have no reason to bring any money for anything  :twak:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


billys caddy thats funny 



my new project will be out in a few months and i no you dont want none of that


and if you want to hop agianst my son's tracker thats fine.



he like taken people's lunch money :0 





timmy you might want to get to work on your impala lol


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

187_Regal, 95 SS Swangin

HI RUSS AND JOHN! :0 :0  :0 
:biggrin:


----------



## JRO

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo............


----------



## 187_Regal

LET TELL YA SOMETHIN BOUT THE MACHO MAN!!!!!!!











OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH!!!!!!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2007, 06:17 PM~7111287
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 187_Regal, 95 SS Swangin
> 
> HI JOHN!!!!!
> *


go to hell russ


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 28 2007, 09:38 PM~7111452
> *go to hell russ
> *


lets be nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by JRO+Jan 28 2007, 08:23 PM~7111350-->
> 
> 
> 
> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-187_Regal_@Jan 28 2007, 08:37 PM~7111442
> *LET TELL YA SOMETHIN BOUT THE MACHO MAN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAH!!!!!!
> *


 WELL, LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING MEAN GENE, THE HULKSTER HEARS THEM 2 TALKING, BUT THE WORDS DONT MEAN SHIT BROTHER!



















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 28 2007, 06:38 PM~7111452
> *go to hell russ
> *




LOL!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Jan 28 2007, 06:59 PM~7111642
> *LOL!!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:    :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


i new i couldn't piss good old RUSS OFF


----------



## 187_Regal

cause i couldnt imagine you sayin that without smilin LOL


----------



## YellowAmigo

Im bringing the popcorn to see this show... how many bags do I need.... :biggrin: hno: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 28 2007, 07:52 PM~7112142
> *Im bringing the popcorn to see this show... how many bags do I need.... :biggrin:  hno:  :roflmao:
> *


i aint gonna be there so count 1 less for me... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 28 2007, 08:19 PM~7111305
> *billys caddy thats funny
> my new project will be out in a few months and i no you dont want none of that
> and if you want to hop agianst my son's tracker thats fine.
> he like taken people's lunch money :0
> timmy you might want to get to work on your impala lol
> *


Like i said you dont have a Cadillac so dont worry about me. Find someone with a dancer or an impala to talk shit too.


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 28 2007, 10:01 PM~7113645
> *Like i said you dont have a Cadillac so dont worry about me. Find someone with a dancer or an impala to talk shit too.
> *


i will go buy a caddy my son is going to be 16 this year i see a bigbody in his future :biggrin: 


if not i guess i wont get a hop this year


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 28 2007, 09:19 PM~7111305
> *timmy you might want to get to work on your impala lol
> *



:dunno:

You got somethin for me?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 29 2007, 12:32 AM~7113978
> *i will go buy a caddy my son is going to be 16 this year i see a bigbody in his future :biggrin:
> if not i guess i wont get a  hop this year
> *


i guess you better get busy


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Jan 29 2007, 07:32 AM~7113978
> *i will go buy a caddy my son is going to be 16 this year i see a bigbody in his future :biggrin:
> if not i guess i wont get a  hop this year
> *



you can get a hop ,,,,,,,, josh said he wants some :0 








,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, j/p :biggrin: lmao


----------



## SixFourClownin

ATTENTION! 

Keep my ass posted on this house call or shop call (whatever it ends up bieng), I want to be present!


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Jan 29 2007, 11:28 PM~7122840
> *ATTENTION!
> 
> Keep my ass posted on this house call or shop call (whatever it ends up bieng), I want to be present!
> *


yeah what he said


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 2 2007, 10:48 AM~7156167
> *
> *


Whats wrong Doe?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 01:16 PM~7156716
> *Whats wrong Doe?
> *



It's snowing and I need the caddy? :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 2 2007, 01:06 PM~7157031
> *It's snowing and I need the caddy?  :dunno:
> *


Yea tommorrows going to be a shitty day to get things moved


----------



## timdog57

I will be really bundled up.


----------



## 187_Regal

you need help call a brother


----------



## vengence

hows the buildups comin doe?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2007, 05:09 PM~7158953
> *you need help call a brother
> *


HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 2 2007, 08:55 PM~7161535
> *HA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


you said ha!!!!! YEAH!!!! like you dont know what im talkin about....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 2 2007, 10:56 PM~7161552
> *you said ha!!!!!  YEAH!!!! like you dont know what im talkin about....LOL :biggrin:
> *


WTF are you talking about :dunno:


----------



## 187_Regal

nothing.....LOL


----------



## PantyDropper

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2007, 12:49 AM~7162150
> *nothing.....LOL
> *


----------



## Big Doe

Thanks Brent, Josh, Russ, Tim, Jason, and Josh for helping me get the ball rolling today!!


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2007, 10:17 AM~7164535
> *Thanks Brent, Josh, Russ, Tim, Jason, and Josh for helping me get the ball rolling today!!
> *


I told you Id be thier at 10 and we was !!! :biggrin: MORNING!!!!!


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PinHeadRed_@Feb 3 2007, 01:03 PM~7164775
> *I told you Id be thier at 10 and we was !!! :biggrin:  MORNING!!!!!
> *


now you know why i said 10 OR 10:30 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2007, 12:17 PM~7164535
> *Thanks Brent, Josh, Russ, Tim, Jason, and Josh for helping me get the ball rolling today!!
> *


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2007, 11:19 AM~7164847
> *now you know why i said 10 OR 10:30  :biggrin:
> *


because it took you till 1030 to get all that shit moved so we could move your car.....oh yeah and i would like to thank all those who helped me fly the worlds biggest kite today.....LMAO
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juandik

:thumbsup: doin big thangs down there ..CARS are lookin good


----------



## CrazyCutlas

keep up the nice rides ......hopfully we will have Pauls (yellowamigo) fleet wood done soon......


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 3 2007, 07:22 PM~7166784
> *because it took you till 1030 to get all that shit moved so we could move your car.....oh yeah and i would like to thank all those who helped me fly the worlds biggest kite today.....LMAO
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:*


:0 I bet I know what that was! :LOL! Thats funny!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 3 2007, 02:19 PM~7164847
> *now you know why i said 10 OR 10:30  :biggrin:
> *


what up doe?


----------



## timdog57

Finished up some stuff yesterday, if all the parts come in it should be ready to test by the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 5 2007, 01:07 AM~7176811
> *what up doe?
> *


same old shit. You coming down to visit?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 5 2007, 07:59 AM~7177698
> *Finished up some stuff yesterday, if all the parts come in it should be ready to test by the weekend.  :biggrin:
> *


only waiting on one part now :cheesy:


----------



## KandyKutty

what it do!!!!


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by KandyKutty_@Feb 5 2007, 12:03 PM~7178255
> *what it do!!!!
> *


It can do about 70"......................................on the lift. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 5 2007, 12:20 PM~7178716
> *It can do about 70"......................................on the lift.  :biggrin:
> *


haha your lying fool the lift about broke down at 40" :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 5 2007, 02:14 PM~7179190
> *haha your lying fool the lift about broke down at 40"  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 5 2007, 11:57 AM~7178221
> *same old shit. You coming down to visit?
> *


yeah man i will be down for casper.


----------



## 187_Regal

PARTY TIME!!!!! AMISH STYLE!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron

shut up you turd burglar lol.........


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 5 2007, 08:01 PM~7182870
> *yeah man i will be down for casper.
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron+Feb 5 2007, 08:01 PM~7182870-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man i will be down for casper.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2007, 08:35 PM~7183177
> *PARTY TIME!!!!! AMISH STYLE!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-fleetwoodcabron_@Feb 5 2007, 08:36 PM~7183188
> *shut up you turd burglar lol.........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 5 2007, 06:59 AM~7177698
> *Finished up some stuff yesterday, if all the parts come in it should be ready to test by the weekend.  :biggrin:
> *



I want to know what parts you all had to get? :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 09:53 AM~7187853
> *I want to know what parts you all had to get?    :cheesy:
> *


its top secret shit :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

What....now that you are in Individuals Brent finally gonna let you in on more secrets??







lol J/K!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

what it do doe?

:wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 6 2007, 12:07 PM~7188593
> *What....now that you are in Individuals Brent finally gonna let you in on more secrets??
> lol  J/K!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


No im just guessing at it, i still dont know how to do shit  :roflmao: :banghead:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2007, 12:11 PM~7188625
> *what it do doe?
> 
> :wave:
> *


count down the minutes until UPS arrives tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 6 2007, 11:06 AM~7189125
> *count down the minutes until UPS arrives tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


i wish i was that lucky,they would have to be towin a trailer with a car that would make my year to make me happy at the moment...


to have it deliverin blue completely done would be even better........ :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 6 2007, 01:09 PM~7189156
> *i wish i was that lucky,they would have to be towin a trailer with a car that would make my year to make me happy at the moment...
> to have it deliverin blue completely done would be even better........ :angry:
> *


keep dreamin :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 6 2007, 02:05 PM~7189109
> *No im just guessing at it, i still dont know how to do shit    :roflmao:  :banghead:
> *



Me either so I guess we are both fucked. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

lol :wave:


----------



## 187_Regal

so we still gettin down in the garage today?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 6 2007, 02:51 PM~7189991
> *so we still gettin down in the garage today?
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:  
i dont want to know what went on.

But i will hopefully be by with come parts when you get home from work Tim, and i should be able to stay til about 5:30 and get some things done.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 7 2007, 05:04 AM~7196921
> *:uh:  :buttkick:
> i dont want to know what went on.
> 
> But i will hopefully be by with come parts when you get home from work Tim, and i should be able to stay til about 5:30 and get some things done.
> *



Well I found a couple other things that need to be done.


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 7 2007, 05:39 AM~7197034
> *Well  I found a couple other things that need to be done.
> *


wonderful :angry:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 AM~7197600
> *wonderful  :angry:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

QUOTE(187_Regal @ Feb 6 2007, 02:51 PM) *
so we still gettin down in the garage today?

uh.gif buttkick.gif confused.gif
i dont want to know what went on.

But i will hopefully be by with come parts when you get home from work Tim, and i should be able to stay til about 5:30 and get some things done.

Come parts gettin down in the garage.... what kinda whore house you runnin Tim????... :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas

ttt for doe and hey russ how are you man.,.....


----------



## 187_Regal

IM chillin like a fat guy.....LOL


----------



## Big Doe

got some more pieces for the puzzle today, hopefully its not too far off.


----------



## Black Out

bump


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 9 2007, 10:05 PM~7223174
> *got some more pieces for the puzzle today, hopefully its not too far off.
> *


WHAT IT DO?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 10 2007, 09:09 PM~7228556
> *WHAT IT DO?
> *


who knows, havent even worked on it any yet :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

1 step forward and 2 steps back :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 11 2007, 02:08 PM~7231716
> *1 step forward and 2 steps back  :angry:
> *



:thumbsdown:

Can't count on anyone. :angry:


----------



## Big Doe

i hear the third driveshafts a charm :0 

I'll try again tommorow


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 13 2007, 01:04 AM~7245569
> *i hear the third driveshafts a charm  :0
> 
> I'll try again tommorow
> *


DAMN!


----------



## Big Doe

I just dropped off driveshafts #2 and #3 to get married. Hopefully they dont have any problems :uh:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 13 2007, 11:54 AM~7247864
> *I just dropped off driveshafts #2 and #3 to get married. Hopefully they dont have any problems  :uh:
> *


NEWLYWEDS! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 13 2007, 09:54 AM~7247864
> *I just dropped off driveshafts #2 and #3 to get married. Hopefully they dont have any problems  :uh:
> *


i been there that shit sucks they charge me every time i did that it's ok if you shorten it but if you have to make it longer your fucked fuck that shit goodluck


but you no my favorite words 



WHAT IT DO FOOL  



watch out big blue will be in town thursday night


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 6 2007, 11:29 AM~7189365
> *keep dreamin  :biggrin:
> *


i know but its always nice to have wishfull thinkin once in a while to lighten up a blue day...... :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper




----------



## vengence

am i seein things or is he really stickin his tongue out?


:roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 13 2007, 09:03 PM~7252167
> *i been there that shit sucks they charge me every time i did that it's ok if you shorten it but if you have to make it longer your fucked  fuck that shit goodluck
> but you no my favorite words
> WHAT IT DO FOOL
> watch out big blue will be in town thursday night
> *


yea well lucky me it was too damn short


----------



## big pimpin

You guys ever hear of measure tapes? :dunno: 















:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 14 2007, 09:53 AM~7258040
> *You guys ever hear of measure tapes?  :dunno:
> :cheesy:  :wave:
> *


yes, and im not the one who doesnt know how to use one


----------



## big pimpin

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I also know how to use one. Engineering taught me a lot. :biggrin: But if I know how to and Doe knows how to then that only leaves one more person in this equation.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 14 2007, 11:23 AM~7258662
> *I also know how to use one.  Engineering taught me a lot.  :biggrin:  But if I know how to and Doe knows how to then that only leaves one more person in this equation.
> *


SO WHERE YOU GOING WITH THIS TIM?! 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe

Well i got my driveshaft back, it only cost me another $100 to make it right :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 14 2007, 12:50 PM~7258877
> *Well i got my driveshaft back, it only cost me another $100 to make it right  :angry:
> *



Is it at my house yet? :biggrin: I can put it in and finish everything up tomorrow................hopefully :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

So is that driveshaft going to make it bang back bumper????????? :dunno:  :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 14 2007, 12:25 PM~7259179
> *So is that driveshaft going to make it bang back bumper?????????  :dunno:    :cheesy:
> *


It better with all the money i spent on it!!

The old one was so fucked up it was like hopping it with the trans in park. :angry:


----------



## big pimpin

Shit I know how that goes. There maybe one more driveshaft adjustment you might have to make before all done....depends on how high your lock up is.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 14 2007, 01:00 PM~7259475
> *Shit I know how that goes.  There maybe one more driveshaft adjustment you might have to make before all done....depends on how high your lock up is.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: <------- BiG DOE :biggrin: 



"STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT EPISODE OF AS THE DRIVSHAFT TURNS"!
:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Feb 14 2007, 01:26 PM~7260153
> *hno:  hno:  hno: <------- BiG DOE :biggrin:
> "STAY TUNED FOR THE NEXT EPISODE OF AS THE DRIVSHAFT TURNS"!
> :biggrin:
> *


Should be...


"as the driveshaft HOPEFULLY turns" :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

:guns: :twak: It will work fine. We rolled the car with it in and locked up and adjusted, and it was fine. It was just too fuckin short :angry: 

Oh and those shocks were PERFECT thanks for the tip Dan


----------



## vengence

im startin to think ima need a telescopic drive shaft that allows full lockup and full layout...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2007, 05:11 PM~7261456
> *im startin to think ima need a telescopic drive shaft that allows full lockup and full layout...
> *


what els would you use?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 14 2007, 03:15 PM~7261484
> *what els would you use?
> *


well naturally but im talkin one thats like 2 shafts hooked together that slide like full distance...

nim can you lay your caddy all the way out?

and whats the height on yours fully locked up...im pretty much on same chassis..


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 14 2007, 03:05 PM~7260911
> *:guns:  :twak:  It will work fine. We rolled the car with it in and locked up and adjusted, and it was fine. It was just too fuckin short  :angry:
> 
> Oh and those shocks were PERFECT thanks for the tip Dan
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 


As long as it rolls smoothly locked up your are golden.  

Now what it do (with a -10 degree wind chill). :machinegun:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by jusblaze_@Dec 28 2006, 01:23 PM~6842025
> *I love It
> *


 nice


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 15 2007, 11:04 AM~7267285
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> As long as it rolls smoothly locked up your are golden.
> 
> Now what it do  (with a -10 degree wind chill).  :machinegun:
> *


exactly, and its too fuckin cold to do shit with frozen fluid :banghead: :banghead: :machinegun:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 15 2007, 10:41 AM~7267551
> *exactly, and its too fuckin cold to do shit with frozen fluid  :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> *



I know...its sucks...you need a cave where its constantly 70 degrees! lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 15 2007, 12:41 PM~7267551
> *exactly, and its too fuckin cold to do shit with frozen fluid  :banghead:  :banghead:  :machinegun:
> *



Need tank warmers. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 15 2007, 12:14 PM~7267800
> *I know...its sucks...you need a cave where its constantly 70 degrees!  lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: They actually have a place here like that but you just rent a parking spot to store a car, no hopping


----------



## Big Doe

With a lot of luck it might be finished today


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7277952
> *With a lot of luck it might be finished today
> *


Good luck Doe! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 02:14 PM~7277952
> *With a lot of luck it might be finished today
> *


WHA'D IT DEW?!?!?!?!?!.....
lol good luck man I wanna see that thing on the bumper at Caspers.


----------



## vengence

what it do homie.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

FUCK IT............................ What it do?


----------



## Big Doe

I dont know i need to test it but its too fuckin cold. Its going to warm up late next week but its going to be raining :angry:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

:cheesy:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 01:14 PM~7277952
> *With a lot of luck it might be finished today
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

the fuckin car is possessed :angry: :angry:


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 15 2007, 11:14 AM~7267800
> *I know...its sucks...you need a cave where its constantly 70 degrees!  lol
> *


lol :rofl:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 12:07 PM~7278477
> *I dont know i need to test it but its too fuckin cold. Its going to warm up late next week but its going to be raining  :angry:
> *


homie we ride in the rain and hop in the rain in the nw....

its all good it wont break ya ride....

just keep ya head up homie im rootin for ya... :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 06:22 PM~7280849
> *the fuckin car is possessed  :angry:  :angry:
> *



I know mine sure the hell was! Maybe its the reds. :dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 16 2007, 11:59 PM~7282979
> *I know mine sure the hell was!  Maybe its the reds.  :dunno:
> *


it has to be! Everytime we try to do a simple ass thing it turns into a nightmare. 

try again tomorrow though. It SHOULD be quick and easy this time.


----------



## big pimpin

Exact same shit! lol Good luck.


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2007, 01:40 AM~7283323
> *it has to be! Everytime we try to do a simple ass thing it turns into a nightmare.
> 
> try again tomorrow though. It SHOULD be quick and easy this time.
> *



I got some professional over the phone help last night. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 17 2007, 08:25 AM~7284747
> *I got some professional over the phone help last night.  :biggrin:
> *


yea well i bought the golden yoke also :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2007, 10:06 AM~7284801
> *yea well i bought the golden yoke also  :biggrin:
> *


What is the total on the drive shaft now? :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 17 2007, 09:23 AM~7284823
> *What is the total on the drive shaft now?  :biggrin:
> *


$530

Wish i was building a show car!! I could have chromed my rear end!  :uh: :0


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

This is why I'm out of the game... No way to afford it :angry:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 17 2007, 11:14 AM~7284920
> *This is why I'm out of the game...  No way to afford it :angry:
> *



Who says you have to hop? This is the kind of stuff that comes with that part of lowriding.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

I think you would put more into a show car... Or even a street car for that matter because of all the wear and tear. Its a very expensive hobby


----------



## timdog57

That is what I am saying if you build a car you can just roll and it looks nice then it won't cost you much.


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

I would love too... Build a 48 5-Window that scapes. two pumps, wooden bed, Daytons.. It would be nice :0


----------



## vengence

what it do homie?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2007, 12:15 PM~7285364
> *what it do homie?
> *


it drives locked or layed :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2007, 02:39 PM~7285962
> *it drives locked or layed  :0
> *


YES!


----------



## fleetwoodmack

> _Originally posted by Team SMB FAB-LAB_@Feb 17 2007, 10:30 AM~7285180
> *I think you would put more into a show car... Or even a street car for that matter because of all the wear and tear. Its a very expensive HOBBY
> *


 :nono: LIFESTYLE


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodmack_@Feb 17 2007, 02:53 PM~7286027
> *:nono: LIFESTYLE
> *


x2


----------



## Big Doe

Ok so it didnt go so easy like always. We finally got everything in and tight after a little fight. Its almost impossible to get any type of tool around the back of the trans. Then the car wouldnt move on its on. But it just needed some tranny fluid. So once it gets driving fine, we pull it up on the trailer. Only to bust one of the boards. Luckily Tim and Russ were there watching so i could keep the car from falling through :angry:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2007, 12:39 PM~7285962
> *it drives locked or layed  :0
> *


sweet...

good to hear youre makin good progress....hope the best for you this show season. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 17 2007, 01:05 PM~7286088
> *Ok so it didnt go so easy like always. We finally got everything in and tight after a little fight. Its almost impossible to get any type of tool around the back of the trans. Then the car wouldnt move on its on. But it just needed some tranny fluid. So once it gets driving fine, we pull it up on the trailer. Only to bust one of the boards. Luckily Tim and Russ were there watching so i could keep the car from falling through  :angry:
> *


damn homie,i think the car was tryin to tell you it didnt wanna come out the shop...


my car has a phobia of trailers.it trys to go over em...so dont feel soo bad,you aint the only one with a possessed car... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

post them pics tim


----------



## 187_Regal

yeah come on tim post them up......i wanna see em


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 17 2007, 06:56 PM~7287043
> *yeah come on tim post them up......i wanna see em
> *


its nothing you havent seen


----------



## 187_Regal

i havent seen it locked up thats what i wanna see.....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 17 2007, 07:11 PM~7287079
> *i havent seen it locked up thats what i wanna see.....
> *


you'll see it tomorrow


----------



## 187_Regal

you better call me for real......LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 17 2007, 07:21 PM~7287125
> *you better call me for real......LOL
> *


You better lift some weights and get ready :0


----------



## vengence

lets see em tim


----------



## 187_Regal

i caught doe doin some C walkin again......LOL


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2007, 09:53 PM~7293463
> *i caught doe doin some C walkin again......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2007, 08:53 PM~7293463
> *i caught doe doin some C walkin again......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what he's good at..... :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

here i tried to make it bigger.....sorry its a camera phone pic......LOL


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2007, 09:00 PM~7293526
> *here i tried to make it bigger.....sorry its a camera phone pic......LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where the hell is his winter locs?????????????????????????????????/ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i dunno.....


----------



## Big Doe

:0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Where is the pics?


----------



## 187_Regal

i posted them already.....thats it.,.....


----------



## SixFourClownin

Thats weak, I thought there was going to be some clearer pics.


----------



## 187_Regal

shit i dont have a 10.0 like you bro....good ol razor quality.....shit i dont even think that word works........LOL razor and quality....>LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2007, 11:38 PM~7294692
> *shit i dont have a 10.0 like you bro....good ol razor quality.....shit i dont even think that word works........LOL razor and quality....>LOL
> *


LOL, all that matters is "is it going to be at the show?"


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 18 2007, 11:38 PM~7294692
> *shit i dont have a 10.0 like you bro....good ol razor quality.....shit i dont even think that word works........LOL razor and quality....>LOL
> *


I love my Razor v3i :biggrin: It takes better pics than my sony digital does! :0


----------



## timdog57




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Feb 19 2007, 12:22 AM~7295056
> *LOL, all that matters is "is it going to be at the show?"
> *


Dont count on it.


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 19 2007, 09:39 AM~7296292
> *Dont count on it.
> *



Possessed


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

This happens every year right before the car show... Something always comes up.. Let me know if you guys need any help. I'm off Friday, I could be off Thursday if need be! I owe Timmy one


----------



## 187_Regal

no no no....you dont understand......its like this all the time with this car....you should have seen us the other night tryin to get the damn driveshaft outta the tranny, there was nothing holding it on there other than the splines.....nothing keeping it from coming out, but i guarantee you tim and i worked on that thing for 30 minutes just tryin to free it up.......


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 19 2007, 01:15 PM~7297323
> *no no no....you dont understand......its like this all the time with this car....you should have seen us the other night tryin to get the damn driveshaft outta the tranny, there was nothing holding it on there other than the splines.....nothing keeping it from coming out, but i guarantee you tim and i worked on that thing for 30 minutes just tryin to free it up.......
> *



The DEVIL!!!! :angry: 



The only thing that went easy on this car was putting the body and frame together. Other than that trouble all the way. Maybe it is just me, and not having enough knowledge. :dunno:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

whats wrong with it now


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB

Shit happens..


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 19 2007, 11:09 AM~7297722
> *The DEVIL!!!!    :angry:
> The only thing that went easy on this car was putting the body and frame together.  Other than that trouble all the way. Maybe it is just me, and not having enough knowledge.  :dunno:
> *


rookie.....maybe if you would complete a project.....LOL...J/K....i know i know......patches....LMAO


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 19 2007, 03:09 PM~7298131
> *rookie.....maybe if you would complete a project.....LOL...J/K....i know i know......patches....LMAO
> *


I know I have no clue what I am doing.  All I can do is weld and that is half ass.


----------



## 187_Regal

I GET NO RESPEC!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Big Doe

Well i threw i couple more hundred at it so we will see what happens. I'll get it all put back together tomorrow.


----------



## JRO

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 20 2007, 02:56 AM~7304795
> *Well i threw i couple more hundred at it so we will see what happens. I'll get it all put back together tomorrow.
> *


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 20 2007, 02:56 AM~7304795
> *Well i threw i couple more hundred at it so we will see what happens. I'll get it all put back together tomorrow.
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Big Doe

:dunno: :banghead: :guns:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 20 2007, 12:56 AM~7304795
> *Well i threw i couple more hundred at it so we will see what happens. I'll get it all put back together tomorrow.
> *



Well if that doesn't work.......
















throw this at it! 









:cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 20 2007, 10:19 AM~7305861
> *Well if that doesn't work.......
> throw this at it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


thats next :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

any news :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

2 more days to fight with it :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 21 2007, 01:16 AM~7313735
> *2 more days to fight with it  :0
> *


you'll pull threw, i will pray :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

I had that pumphead problem once before.


----------



## big pimpin

What are you guys doing???????????


----------



## vengence

YOULL GET THROUGH THIS DOE..


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 21 2007, 09:08 PM~7317058
> *What are you guys doing???????????
> *


sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ,,, area 51 shit ............... 


its not leaving here till it does the damn thang ,,, even if i have to spend all big does , DOE !!!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2007, 09:30 PM~7320848
> *sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ,,, area 51 shit ...............
> its not leaving here till it does the damn thang ,,, even if i have to spend all big does , DOE !!!!!        LOL :biggrin:
> *


We'll see what tomorrow holds :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 22 2007, 12:05 AM~7322559
> *We'll see what tomorrow holds  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Big Doe

ok, i'll say it again, tomorrow!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 22 2007, 02:19 PM~7326927
> *ok, i'll say it again, tomorrow!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

hows it comin homie? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7320848
> *sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ,,, area 51 shit ...............
> its not leaving here till it does the damn thang ,,, even if i have to spend all big does , DOE !!!!!        LOL :biggrin:
> *


Man I know whats up....I live for area 51 shit...come on!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 22 2007, 04:43 PM~7327797
> *Man I know whats up....I live for area 51 shit...come on!!!  lol  :biggrin:
> *


Area 51 wil not be breached. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 22 2007, 08:32 PM~7331199
> *Area 51 wil not be breached.  :biggrin:
> *


you better get a sign for your shop door that says that homie........ :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

they will just pick you off as soon as you come past the line.......LOL


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 22 2007, 08:58 PM~7331428
> *they will just pick you off as soon as you come past the line.......LOL
> *


thats if they see me comin...... :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Feb 23 2007, 05:58 AM~7331428
> *they will just pick you off as soon as you come past the line.......LOL
> *


thats right , we have the same guns ,they use  im changing the name of my street to roswell road ..... lol


----------



## Big Doe

Monte will hump any intruders :0


----------



## big pimpin

LOL!!

Is today the BIG day!!?!?!


----------



## Big Doe

well its together. I had one motor pretty much smoked from all the testing so it didnt do much last night. They said 36" but someone else was videoing the stick and said it was 40". They also got cheated out of inches and had it on video but they wouldnt do shit about it. 

I put a new motor on and im headed out there now to shim the front some more.


----------



## Black Out




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 24 2007, 07:41 AM~7341510
> *well its together. I had one motor pretty much smoked from all the testing so it didnt do much last night. They said 36" but someone else was videoing the stick and said it was 40". They also got cheated out of inches and had it on video but they wouldnt do shit about it.
> 
> I put a new motor on and im headed out there now to shim the front some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dolle

looks good Doe good luck


----------



## vengence

howd you do doe?


----------



## Big Doe




----------



## WSL63

:thumbsup: Hooters Wing Champ............ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Here's a couple Doe..... Sorry they are blurry.....


----------



## WSL63




----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 25 2007, 06:50 PM~7348988
> *:thumbsup: Hooters Wing Champ............ :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 25 2007, 05:48 PM~7349306
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie you was gettin real close to just tippin to back bumper...


lookin killer as usual cheeks... :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 25 2007, 07:40 PM~7349655
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SixFourClownin

I got some good ones I will put up later bro. Looked good out there.


----------



## Big Doe

plaque in da back


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 25 2007, 10:52 PM~7350930
> *plaque in da back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Big Doe

found a shot with the ass up.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 26 2007, 08:53 AM~7353765
> *found a shot with the ass up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Canada

kool


----------



## big pimpin

Where's the back bumper?????????? (and don't say on the back of the car) :cheesy:


----------



## juandik

lil fine "tuning" and it will be all good :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

didnt have enough time ,, dont worry ,, we'll get it  

looked real good out there DOE ....


----------



## YellowAmigo

Doe the car looked solid.... Brent it was really cool seeing your place... I will for sure be getting those parts we talked about... an Mitch is really happy with the Adex :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 26 2007, 08:25 PM~7357681
> *didnt have enough time ,, dont worry ,, we'll get it
> 
> looked real good out there DOE ....
> *


Thanks,

And yea im not woried about it. I figured out what i need to do next so it will be doing more the next time i bring it out for sure.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 26 2007, 08:25 PM~7357681
> *didnt have enough time ,, dont worry ,, we'll get it
> 
> looked real good out there DOE ....
> *


----------



## PantyDropper

glad u had the car out there....looked really nice...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 26 2007, 02:32 PM~7355957
> *Where's the back bumper??????????    (and don't say on the back of the car)    :cheesy:
> *


ON THE BACK OF THE CAR WHERE IT BELONGS.....:roflmao: :biggrin: sorry homie you kinda left yaself open for that one.... :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Feb 27 2007, 01:24 AM~7361086
> *glad u had the car out there....looked really nice...
> *


thanks


----------



## bigbody93

yo doe that is 1 bad ass cadi for real.


----------



## Big Doe

Heres a video thanks to big dan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5yV4qOr_A
and a pic









Im going to change and replace a few more things for march and it will be on :0


----------



## Big Doe

one more thanks to curtis


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 27 2007, 11:00 AM~7362564
> *
> Im going to change and replace a few more things for march and it will be on  :0
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## big pimpin

Big bodies are pretty damn cool!  Especially with the moon...Doe how big is that factory moon?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

cleanest car out there swangin


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by usolac_@Feb 27 2007, 01:09 PM~7364354
> *cleanest car out there swangin
> *


word!


----------



## LowRollinJosh

definitely was the cleanest hopper there....


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 27 2007, 02:15 PM~7364038
> *Big bodies are pretty damn cool!    Especially with the moon...Doe how big is that factory moon?
> *


way too little  its about 36" But its a lot safer to hop on with that round ass roof :biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by usolac+Feb 27 2007, 03:09 PM~7364354-->
> 
> 
> 
> cleanest car out there swangin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 03:20 PM~7364416
> *word!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 27 2007, 06:15 PM~7365937
> *definitely was the cleanest hopper there....
> *


thanks guys thats what i was hoping for. Im going to work on the rest between now and summer


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowRollinJo$h_@Feb 27 2007, 04:15 PM~7365937
> *definitely was the cleanest hopper there....
> *


x3 

that car is off the hook,


----------



## tofnlow

http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100047328.htm


----------



## SixFourClownin

That bitch is sick Doe!


----------



## vengence

indeed


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 6 2007, 01:11 PM~7419503
> *That bitch is sick Doe!
> *


thanks so is yours!


----------



## Sixty34me

so why you selling it doe?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 6 2007, 06:11 PM~7421176
> *so why you selling it doe?
> *



He has *59* Reasons :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Mar 6 2007, 05:48 PM~7422309
> *He has 59 Reasons  :biggrin:
> *


just thought maybe he'd like to enjoy this one for at least a month.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Good luck on the sell Doe.... def. with the work done well worth the $$$


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 6 2007, 02:06 PM~7419861
> *thanks so is yours!
> *


Thanks homie. :biggrin:


----------



## LowRollinJosh

> *He has 59 Reasons *


he needs to just let me buy the 59 so i can have one as a daily...he can use the money towards the project he NEEDS to be building :0 :biggrin:  ~JO$H~


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt for some insane reading


----------



## desert_bek

man i just fucken went thru 165 pages of this shit, please tell me there is a build thread for that 59


Good job, love backyard builds, shows talent and skills.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Big Doe

Well it looks like this story ends the same way it began......


----------



## Black Out

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 02:46 PM~7948990
> *Well it looks like this story ends the same way it began......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sold it bro?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Black Out_@May 21 2007, 05:05 PM~7949133
> *sold it bro?
> *


something like that


----------



## Sixty34me

awww look the trailor has red and black too. so what did you do then?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 21 2007, 05:24 PM~7949318
> *awww look the trailor has red and black too. so what did you do then?
> *


You will see in due time


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 04:07 PM~7949990
> *You will see in due time
> *


smart ass.....LOL hey you still want that oil pan?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 21 2007, 07:19 PM~7950063
> *smart ass.....LOL hey you still want that oil pan?
> *


No Im selling that car now too  :tears: :tears: :banghead:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 04:40 PM~7950205
> *No Im selling that car now too    :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


is it sold??? if so, wheres it going?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 21 2007, 09:05 PM~7950727
> *is it sold???  if so, wheres it going?
> *


Which car?? The lac is in Vegas keeping Brents old 63' company


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 06:23 PM~7950852
> *Which car?? The lac is in Vegas keeping Brents old 63' company
> *


the big body??? Who bought it??


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 04:40 PM~7950205
> *No Im selling that car now too    :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 








what do you have up your sleeves?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 21 2007, 10:19 PM~7951420
> *the big body???  Who bought it??
> *


"goodtimesvegas"



> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 21 2007, 10:40 PM~7951616
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> what do you have up your sleeves?
> *


it will be out next year.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 07:46 PM~7951690
> *"goodtimesvegas"
> it will be out next year.
> *


 :angry: Just trying to keep me in suspence are we.....LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@May 21 2007, 10:58 PM~7951803
> *:angry:  Just trying to keep me in suspence are we.....LOL
> *


No its sitting in my garage :biggrin: Im just not going to show much until its done.


----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 07:58 PM~7951816
> *No its sitting in my garage  :biggrin:  Im just not going to show much until its done.
> *


no hints to what it is, pics, or pms telling me.....LOL

well hopefully it's something you want and your happy with it


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 10:58 PM~7951816
> *No its sitting in my garage  :biggrin:  Im just not going to show much until its done.
> *


hummmm :scrutinize: there wouldn"t be 59 reasons that you dont wanna show it?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 21 2007, 11:11 PM~7952001
> *hummmm :scrutinize: there wouldn"t be 59 reasons that you dont wanna show it?
> *


Nope. I wish but i just dont have the time or the space to build that one any time soon  I actually put it on ebay today


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 11:28 PM~7952216
> *Nope. I wish but i just dont have the time or the space to build that one any time soon    I actually put it on ebay today
> *


Damn I hate to hear that bro... I know you would do that 59 off the hook


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 21 2007, 11:49 PM~7952461
> *Damn I hate to hear that bro... I know you would do that 59 off the hook
> *


Dont worry i will have another one. Now just isnt the time.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@May 21 2007, 09:58 PM~7951816
> *No its sitting in my garage  :biggrin:  Im just not going to show much until its done.
> *


oh shit,i just remembered i left my other package fron classic customs in your garage, guess on my way to brents this weekend i might have to stop by and get it! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by VincentVega_@May 21 2007, 08:19 PM~7951420
> *the big body???  Who bought it??
> *


i did homie its now in vegas like he said, its a goodtimes car now! thanks big doe :thumbsup: good luck homie


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by goodtimesvegas_@May 22 2007, 12:50 AM~7953087
> *i did homie its now in vegas like he said, its a goodtimes car now! thanks big doe  :thumbsup: good luck homie
> *


You got a Hella nice Caddy bro... hope you enjoy it!!!!


----------

